# Outcasts Forever:  Issue #1 - Red America



## Keia (Jul 26, 2004)

*The Place: * Avengers Mansion

*The Time: * Another Monday

*Our Cast: *

* - Captain America* (Nuke261)
* - Sandman* (KidA)
* - Falcon* (MarkChance)
* - Vision* (Mimic)
* - Beast* (Arani Korden)
* - Binary* (Radiant) 
* - Iron Man* (Gideon)
* - Wonder Man* (Karl Green)
* - Wasp* (Brother Gustadt)

*"Retired - Reserve Status"*
* - Moon Knight* (Unicron818)
* - Mr. Immortal* (Kevin Perrine)

*The Threads:* OOC, R/G, Recruitment

Welcome to the IC thread of Outcasts Forever, an Avengers Forever game with an Exiles twist.  Don’t worry if you can figure that out, read along (unless you’re one of my players – then get typing!! ).  Please refrain from commenting here – keep all out of character comments to the OOC Thread.

*The Avengers*

The Avengers is one of Earth's foremost organizations of costumed superhuman adventurers dedicated to safeguarding the world from any threat beyond the power of conventional peacekeeping forces to handle. Founded several months after the incorporation of the Fantastic Four, the Avengers became the first superhuman team to be granted official government sanctions by the National Security Council of the United States, the General Assembly of the United Nations, and later by the international intelligence agency, S.H.I.E.L.D. Unlike the Fantastic Four, whose ranks have been restricted to Reed Richards and his experimental rocket crew (except for an occasional substitute), membership in the Avengers has been open and in constant fluctuation. 

The newly-formed team assembled a short time later at the midtown Manhattan mansion of industrialist Anthony Stark, who, unknown to them at the time, was their fellow member Iron Man. Stark soon donated the mansion to the Avengers for their exclusive use, and set up a foundation to cover all the operational expenses of all the nonprofit team of adventurers. This foundation was set up under Stark's mother's name (The Maria Stark Foundation) so that his own business fortunes could not immediately affect the financial situation of the Avengers. The Stark family's trusted butler Edwin Jarvis was kept on as the principal regular domestic employee at Avengers Mansion. 

Captain America became the first full-time resident of Avengers Mansion as well as the team's first recruit. In fact, Captain America became the first permanent chairman of the team, a post he held for a number of years. Chairmanship of the Avengers has been determined by election, and a number of individuals have held the positions over the years, including Iron Man, the Wasp, and the Vision. The ranks of active Avengers has varied in number from a mere three up to fifteen. In addition, certain individuals have enjoyed informal status with the group well before becoming official members. 

As the official ties between the Avengers and the United States government grew to the extent that Avengers computer system had direct access to contain U.S. governmental and military information networks, the National Security Council began to take a more active interest in the Avengers' internal affairs. In recent years, N.S.C. agent Henry Peter Gyrich was appointed to be the government's liaison with the Avengers. Gyrich instituted certain policies in the name of security, which restricted active membership in the group and tightened admission requirements. Prior to this point, the Avengers screened candidates for membership themselves, and were flexible enough in their membership requirements to allow non-citizens, gods, mutants, and even synthetic humans to join. Gyrich initiated a strict screening procedure for new members and even dictated Avengers membership according to government standards of equal opportunity employment.


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2004)

*Outcasts Forever: Prologue #0 Avengers Assemble!! *   

*The Story thus far. . . .*

After the success and subsequent inevitable backlash of their last mission, the Avengers had been served notice that their roster (as it stood) was about to change.  Word from both the American government and the United Nations was that, while happy with the results of the current Avengers, the team was not exceeding expectations.  As such, a change was necessary . . . The prior Avengers were asked to clear out of the mansion, while final touches were put on the revised roster.  Those who were to be on the new team would be notified by post.  

It had several days since anyone had been within the Mansion other than the staff.  The staff, in this case, consisted of Edwin Jarvis, butler and caretaker of Avengers Mansion.  Even Captain American, who had been a frequent permanent resident of the Mansion, had removed his personal belongings.

As Jarvis idly polished several of the statues and awards in the gallery, the proximity alarms rang.  Checking the monitors, Jarvis sighed with relief, seeing that it was one of the new Avengers.  Jarvis quickly checked his list, making doubly certain that the person was, indeed on the list, then opened the outer gate.  He intentionally left the gate out, expecting other arrivals throughout the day.

Jarvis glanced in the foyer mirror, checking his appearance one last time, then opened the door, a prompt two seconds after the doorbell had been rung.  He was uncertain of the current arrival, but his name was clearly on the list . . . Jarvis opened the door wide, confident of his training not to display and apprehension.  Standing at his full 5’11” height, the butler smiled and said . . . .

“Greetings, Mr. Sandman, my name is Jarvis.  You are expected, please come in,”  Jarvis offered.

OOC: Sandman (KidA) . . .you're up.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

The story continues . . . 

Hank drove through the New York streets, wending his way through the traffic to the Mansion.  The letter he had received from the United Nations sat on the car seat next to him . . a letter inviting him to become part of the Avengers again.  There was no mention of who else was on the team – surprising because usually the media liked to make a big deal about these roster changes.

His pass key worked in the security port at the iron gates of the garage area.  Beast heard Jarvis’ voice over the intercom . . .

“Welcome Master Beast, I’ve opened the garage doors and side entrance for your arrival.  If you would be so kind as to park your vehicle in the usual location, I will be by for your bags momentarily,”  Jarvis commented.  “The team has begun gathering in the conference room for the organizational meeting.  If I may be so bold, sir, it’s good to have you back.”

OOC: Beast


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 27, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> “The team has begun gathering in the conference room for the organizational meeting.  If I may be so bold, sir, it’s good to have you back.”




"Thank you, Jarvis.  It's always a pleasure."

Hank parked the car, and then clambered out.  He reached for one of his bags, but then pulled his hand back.  _It's delicate, I know, but Jarvis will be careful.  _  Hank started toward the conferance room, lost in thought.  _I've been away so long, I've forgotten what having a butler is like.  No one butles at the Xavier Institute._  Hank grinned.  _This should be interesting._


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

The story continues . . . 

A Warehouse Studio Apartment
Greenwich Village, New York

"I still can't find a sitter for the children, dear," Wanda commented.  As if on queue, one of the boys hit the other on the head, causing crying from both of them.  Wanda moved over and seperated them, which caused more crying.

Vision stood in the kitchen, in his hand a letter from the United Nations which detailed his membership in the current roster of the Avengers.  It was the only letter they had received.  The initial meeting was scheduled for within the hour, and he would have to leave within minutes.  

OOC: Vision


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Jarvis.  It's always a pleasure."




"Of course, sir," Jarvis replied in his clipped British accent.

Hank's passkey worked on the side entrance, and Hank entered through the garage area.  From past memory, Hank knew that through the public conference area there was an entrance to the main dining hall - where today's meeting was scheduled.

The hallway was quiet and Jarvis appeared to be elsewhere at the moment.

OOC: Beast


----------



## kid A (Jul 27, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Jarvis*
> _“Greetings, Mr. Sandman, my name is Jarvis. You are expected, please come in,” Jarvis offered._




"Uhhh...  right.  'Flint' is fine, actually.  Thanks."  Flint Marko stepped into the foyer of the building.  This wasn't what he was used to.  A... mansion.  Everything here seemed so...  old.  Antiquated.

"So.  Where'm I s'posed to go?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2004)

A Warehouse Studio Apartment
Greenwich Village, New York



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Vision stood in the kitchen, in his hand a letter from the United Nations which detailed his membership in the current roster of the Avengers.  It was the only letter they had received.  The initial meeting was scheduled for within the hour, and he would have to leave within minutes.




Vision looks down and quickly scans the letter for the fourth time, only he has been invited back to the Avengers, strange indeed, when they talked about it they had come to the conclusion that Wanda and not he would be invited back, if either one of them were to be invited.

*"I hope she is not too upset with this."* He thinks to himself as he heads towards the living room where his wife and children are.

He comes up behind her and puts his arms around her, embracing her for a moment. *"I must go now or be late Wanda, I am sure you will find a good babysitter. I will return as quickly as I am able."*

He relcutantly lets go of his wife and squats down and kisses his kids. *"Be good for your mother."*

He stands and heads towards the door and then to the Avengers mansion


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

*Sandman*



			
				Flint Marko said:
			
		

> "Uhhh...  right.  'Flint' is fine, actually.  Thanks . . . So.  Where'm I s'posed to go?"




"Very well, Mr. Flint, sir.  You can leave you bag here, sir, I will attend to your belongings and place them in your room," Jarvis replied, quite professionally. "If you would be so kind as to follow me, I will direct you to the meeting."

Jarvis briefly looked down at the duffel bag Flint dropped, then with a wave of his hand guided him into the Mansion itself.  The decor was quite stately, with a blend of mahogany and cherry paneling and trim.  A chandelier hung from the tall foyer ceiling, only dimly lit due to the light entering from the tinted windows.  Walking straight ahead, Jarvis opened the door, and again guided with his hand.

“Right this way, Mr. Flint,” Jarvis stated, “The meeting should be underway within the hour.  Would you care for some refreshments?”

The meeting was to take place in the main dining hall, a large rectangular room with tall twenty foot ceilings.  A large, mahogany table dominated the room.   Expertly taken photos of various teams and awards adorned the walls of the dining room.

OOC: Sandman


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

*Vision*

A Warehouse Studio Apartment
Greenwich Village, New York



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> He comes up behind her and puts his arms around her, embracing her for a moment. *"I must go now or be late Wanda, I am sure you will find a good babysitter. I will return as quickly as I am able."*




“I understand.  I’ll come if I am able to,” Wanda replied.  “Vision, be _patient _with them.  I’m certain there will be some tension at the mansion.”



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> He reluctantly lets go of his wife and squats down and kisses his kids. *"Be good for your mother."*




Vision is rewarded in return by loving hugs from his children . . . and a bonk in the head by Simon, who briefly looking apprehensive then giggled.  This brought laughter from the other child, and Wanda looked on appreciatively. 

The trip to the mansion was uneventful, the New York skyline free of mid-morning smog.  As he flew down toward the mansion, Vision noted a surprising lack of media vans, trucks and personnel.  

Vision knew that he would have to voice deactivate the perimeter defenses before he phased through the roof of the mansion.

OOC: Vision


----------



## kid A (Jul 27, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Jarvis*
> _“Right this way, Mr. Flint,” Jarvis stated, “The meeting should be underway within the hour. Would you care for some refreshments?”
> 
> The meeting was to take place in the main dining hall, a large rectangular room with tall twenty foot ceilings. A large, mahogany table dominated the room. Expertly taken photos of various teams and awards adorned the walls of the dining room._




"Jarvis, right?  Really, it's just 'Flint.'"  After setting down his bag, Flint followed Jarvis through the doorway into a fancy dining room.  Much fancier than anywhere Flint had ever eaten.  Slightly confused by his surroundings, but deciding to go with it for the moment, he answered Jarvis, "Nah, I don't need anything.  Thanks, though."

After glancing around the room once more, Flint stopped Jarvis before he could leave.  "Hey Jarvis, where are we exactly?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

*Moon Knight*

5th Avenue
New York, New York

“850 5th Avenue, man?”  the taxi driver, one Jobu Stevens by his id card. His thick Jamaican accent was most likely a fake, but Jake had to give the driver some leeway. “Ya may wanna be careful round there, man.  The Avengers Mansion is only a block or so away, man. Ya?”

Glancing at the taxi meter, Jake Lockley (currently) noted that it was turned off.  One of the some benefits of doubling as a taxi driver was the occasional free fare.  A dark gray, large, military style sea bag was next to him on the seat, along with a black briefcase.  In his hand he held the folded envelope with his invitation to join the current roster of Avengers.  Why or how they had decided to have him as a member now was really anyone’s guess.  Jake’s thoughts were interrupted by the cabbie . . . 

“Here ya go, man.  I’m not staying, man.  Can’t risk another ‘Act of Superheroes’ accident, man,”  Jobu said.

OOC: Moonknight


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

Main Dining Hall
Avengers Mansion
New York, New York



			
				Flint Marko said:
			
		

> "Jarvis, right?  Really, it's just 'Flint.'"




“Of course, sir,” Jarvis replied with a slight incline of his head.



			
				Flint Marko said:
			
		

> After glancing around the room once more, Flint stopped Jarvis before he could leave.  "Hey Jarvis, where are we exactly?"




“Why, Master Flint, you’re in the main dining hall of the Avengers Mansion in New York.  I . . . am in the foyer, holding the door for you,”  Jarvis said, slightly perplexed.  “You *are* here for the assembly meeting, are you not?”

OOC: Sandman


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

*Binary*

O’Leary’s Restaurant
Annapolis, Maryland

Carol Danvers was enjoying the opportunity to caught up with a few old friends on the east coast.  She had been gone for sometime and many were curious what happened.  The conversations were strained when Carol decided that she couldn’t really tell them what happened and why she had gone.

To cover the awkwardness, Carol glanced at her watch and noticed that she only had a few more minutes until she was due at the Avengers Mansion in New York.  The envelope with her membership request was still sitting in her purse.

OOC: Binary


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2004)

*Vision - Avenger's rooftop*

As the Vision lightly touches down on Avenger's rooftop he thinks about his wife's advice.



> “Vision, be _patient _with them.  I’m certain there will be some tension at the mansion.”




_*"She was such a better judge of character then he was, it was always a good idea to listen to her when it came to these matters."*_ He thought to himself as he approched the hidden communicator by the chimmey, a small smile appears on his face, he was sure that the defensive system had already locked on to him and was ready to incapacitate him if need, he was glad he would never have to try and infiltrate this mansion any time soon.

*"Vision, security code #########"* He says clearly into the mike, he wasn't sure if the code was still valid. If it was then he could phase through the roof and proceed to the meeting room, if it wasn't, well there was always the front door.


----------



## kid A (Jul 27, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Jarvis*
> _“Why, Master Flint, you’re in the main dining hall of the Avengers Mansion in New York. I . . . am in the foyer, holding the door for you,” Jarvis said, slightly perplexed. “You are here for the assembly meeting, are you not?” _




Flint didn't skip a beat before his reply, continuing to work with what Jarvis was telling him.  "What?  Assembly meeting?  I guess so, yeah.  I got a letter from Colonel Fury to report to this address for some kind of meeting.  But, if it's Ultimate's business, I got no idea why it didn't take place in the Triskelion.  It ain't like that place got a lack of space, y'know?"

Flint laughed for a moment, still curious as to why the meeting would be held here in the first place.  After a moment, though, Jarvis' perplexed look was reflected on Flint's face.  "Wait, who're the Avengers?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

Avengers Mansion – Rooftop
New York, New York



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *"Vision, security code #########"*




“Identified.  Welcome to Avengers Mansion, Vision.  Perimeter will be re-established in  . . . five seconds,”  the female voice of the computer replied.  After prior incidents, Tony Stark had the computer voice altered to that of a female.  

The letter had indicated that the meeting was to begin in the Main Dining Hall.  This was mostly likely (79.62% probability) just a temporary gathering place until everyone was present.  The Main Assembly Room in sub-basement one would be the most obvious final destination.

Vision calmly glided into the elevator shaft of the mansion, avoiding personal quarters and the hanger bay, at least for the moment.  He paused on the second floor briefly (still in the elevator), he and Wanda had had adjoining rooms just down the hall from here . . . 

The meeting was scheduled to begin in five minutes. 

OOC: Vision


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

First Floor - Main Dining Hall
Avengers Mansion
New York, New York



			
				Flint Marko said:
			
		

> "What?  Assembly meeting?  I guess so, yeah.  I got a letter from Colonel Fury to report to this address for some kind of meeting.  But, if it's Ultimate's business, I got no idea why it didn't take place in the Triskelion.  It ain't like that place got a lack of space, y'know?"




“The Mansion is know for its space as well, Master Flint,”  Jarvis commented, “Originally built in 1932 by Howard Stark, the mansion has been extensively renovated by Mr. Anthony Stark.  It consists of three main levels and three primary sublevels.”



			
				Flint Marko said:
			
		

> "Wait, who're the Avengers?"




“My word, Master Flint, you are just full of questions,”  Jarvis commented, his eyes widening ever so slightly.   In thought, Jarvis added, _‘Colonel Fury was a little hard with the mental deprogramming, I believe.’_ 

Continuing aloud, Jarvis added, “I’m certain one of the others will be able to explain much better than I about the Avengers.  I am just a butler, Master Flint.”

OOC: Sandman


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

Above the Star of Hope
Harlem, New York

It had been several days since Sam Wilson had received his letter.  Official notices from the U.S. Government tend to stand out in the jumble of junk mail and bills.  Sam did notice that the letter had no post mark – most likely it was hand delivered into the mailbox.  A possible federal offense – but definitely not worth the headache.

Redwing called from outside the window of his apartment above the Star of Hope. The wind had caught the window and closed it again.  Redwing could easily have broken the window and entered, but understood that it wasn’t necessary.

Glancing at the clock on his desk (once it was uncovered from all of the legal documents and paperwork), Sam noted that it was only forty-five minutes until the meeting with the Avengers.  The letter was somewhere in that mess . . . 

OOC: Falcon (and Redwing)


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 27, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Glancing at the clock on his desk (once it was uncovered from all of the legal documents and paperwork), Sam noted that it was only forty-five minutes until the meeting with the Avengers.  The letter was somewhere in that mess . . .




_Chill out, Redwing. I'm coming out in a minute. Chase pigeons or something._

The strange impression of mental laughter chuckled through Samuel's head in response.

_Man, I do not have time for this._ He quickly "organized" the mess of paper work into stacks, and then stacked the stacks as neatly as possible into his briefcase. _They might expect me stay at the Mansion tonight, so I'd best take this with me. I can at least sort things out, especially the tenants' law suit against Fisk Real Estate. We're gonna crack that slum lord's piggy bank._

A few minutes later, after telling Mom and Dad he'd miss dinner, Samuel returned to his office. After a quick change of clothes, an overnight bag in one hand and the briefcase in the other, the Falcon shot from the Star of Hope rooftop.

_Let's go, Redwing._

The large raptor gave an affirmative cry and wheeled skyward. The Falcon cut speed so that Redwing could keep pace. They were in no hurry. The traffic below was no impediment, after all.

_Man, this is the life. No worries up here. No stress. Just Redwing and I with the city stretched out below us. Can I get an amen?_

_Amen,_ agreed Redwing.

The minutes flashed by as the miles to Avengers Mansion passed, and there it was: a monument to the ideals of justice built by the monies of corporate greed. How quintessentially American.

The Falcon touched down at the front door, putting down his overnight bag and raising his arm for Redwing to perch on. Briefcase hooked over his thumb, the Falcon rang the doorbell and waited.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 27, 2004)

Hank silently padded through the familiar hallways and into the main dining room.  Once there, he scanned the chairs carefully; thanks to the simian curve of his spine, normal furniture was often quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

*Beast, Sandman . . . the first meeting*

Main Dining Hall - First Floor
Avengers Mansion



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> Hank silently padded through the familiar hallways and into the main dining room.  Once there, he scanned the chairs carefully; thanks to the simian curve of his spine, normal furniture was often quite uncomfortable.




From the main conference area, Hank could clearly see that the other door was being held open by the butler, Jarvis.  Standing in the dining hall but facing toward the opposite door way a man.  Brown hair, brown eyes, standing about 6'2" and 240 pounds, the man wore jeans and a green long-sleeve knit shirt.  Hank heard only the last bit of Jarvis's comments . . . 



			
				Jarvis said:
			
		

> “I’m certain one of the others will be able to explain much better than I about the Avengers. I am just a butler, Master Flint."




Out of the corner of his eye, Hank did spot the special chair built (by him) from him sitting in the corner of the dining hall.

OOC: Beast, Sandman


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2004)

70th Street Curb
New York, New York

Captain America had hoped to avoid the media crowd by being dropped off by taxi at the delivery entrance to the Mansion.  Surprisingly, there weren’t any vans or trucks or random satellite dishes or paparazzi filling the streets.

He paid the driver, smiled and grabbed his duffel bag and large suitcase, exiting the taxi.  Cap walked up the side entrance ramp, then paused.  He wasn’t certain whether he wanted to be in uniform when he entered or not.  Glancing around, he noticed the alley was quite empty . . . 

OOC: Captain America


----------



## kid A (Jul 28, 2004)

*Sandman*

First Floor - Main Dining Hall
Avengers Mansion
New York, New York



> *Originally posted by Jarvis*
> _Continuing aloud, Jarvis added, “I’m certain one of the others will be able to explain much better than I about the Avengers. I am just a butler, Master Flint.” _




With an odd look, Flint simply replied, "Alright.  Thanks Jarvis."  With that, he turned back toward the dining room, noticing the large, blue-furred Beast standing just inside another doorway.  Flint stared for a moment, confused.  "Hey...  aren't you Henry McCoy?  You're one o' that Charles Xavier's kids, ain't ya?  One o' his X-Men?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 28, 2004)

*Vision - elevator shaft*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> He paused on the second floor briefly (still in the elevator), he and Wanda had had adjoining rooms just down the hall from here . . .
> 
> The meeting was scheduled to begin in five minutes.




With five minutes left he had a 96.58% probability of making it down to the dining hall before the start of the meeting, even with adding a short detour, that was well within exceptable parameters.

Nodding slightly to himeself, Vision phases through the elevator doors and out into the second floor hallway and approaches his and Wanda's old rooms


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Captain America*

He handed the cab driver a $20 and thanked him for the ride.  The cab driver grunted and took his money.  As he took it, he noticed the red gloved hand sticking out from the sleeve of the trench coat.  "Youse supposed to be a super hero or somethin', buddy?"  

He just smiled back.  His big all-American smile.  "No sir.  I'm just a guy, like everybody else."  

"Hmmmpf.  Buncha loonies in this town."

"Drive safe, sir," he yelled as the cab pulled away.  He loved  that part.  The part where he could just blend in and be like everyone else.  He didn't use his secret identity for much, but it was nice to fall back on every now and then.  _Looks like I didn't have to worry about the press, after all.  Must be getting the team together and making the announcement in the morning._

_Time to be Captain America.  No telling who is inside but they always enjoy seeing the uniform._  With that, he pulled his mask on, slid the strap to his old, army duffel bag over his shoulder, grabbed his suitcase and headed into Avengers Mansion, once again.


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2004)

*The Vision*

Avengers Mansion – 2nd Floor
New York, New York

The Vision glided through the door of the elevator shaft onto the second floor of the mansion.  Immediately to his left were the adjoining rooms of Henry and Janet Pym (Yellow Jacket and Wasp), but there were new names on the doors today.  In the past, name plates weren’t necessary – obviously those times have changed.  The current plates read Binary and next door, Falcon.

The Vision had heard of Falcon, Captain America’s old partner, but had no record of Binary.  Searching through his memory (and extensive database), the name Binary does not register.  Turning in the opposite direction from the doors, on the right were the Vision’s and Wanda’s rooms.  Only one nameplate was there . . . his own.  Vision glided through the door . . . 

The room was rather spartan, with everything covering with white sheets.  A note on the bed . . . 



> *Master Vision, personal items not taken after you left have been stored in the sub-basement level two.  I didn’t want the authorities to confiscate your possessions after the ‘incident’.    Signed Jarvis*




OOC: Vision


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2004)

*Captain America*

Avengers Mansion - Delivery Room
New York, New York

Leaning into the speaker, Captain America said, “Captain America, security code #########.”  

“Identified. Welcome to Avengers Mansion, Captain America. Perimeter will be re-established in . . . five seconds,” a female computerized voice replied.  The was unusual to Cap, but not unexpected.  Anthony Stark was frequently making upgrades to the Mansion for the Avengers benefit.  Usually it was Jarvis or one of the other Avengers granting clearance.

The door clicked open and a beeping timer could be heard nearby.  Stepping quickly through and closing the door tightly, Cap looked around the room.  The was the deliver room – shelves and storage space covered most of the available walls.  A large wooden crate stood in the corner of the room, perhaps three to four feet on a side.

The kitchen lay to the right of the delivery room, with Jarvis’ quarters nearby on the left.  Peeking in the kitchen, it looked as though Jarvis had been busy . . . several plates of sandwiches and glassware full of ice was on hand and ready to be delivered. 

 The gallery was ahead down the hallway.  From there, Cap could enter the main dining hall, where the meeting was to begin, either through the door to the foyer or through the public conference area.

OOC: Captain America


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 29, 2004)

Avengers Mansion - Front Door
NY, NY

The Falcon taps his foot, looks left and right.

_Must be busy in there, or else this place is bigger than it looks._

He rings the doorbell again, and looks at Redwing. The bird actually shrugs its shoulders, one of the human mannerisms it'd picked up.


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2004)

*The Falcon (and Redwing)*

_First Floor - Foyer
Avengers Mansion
New York, New York_



			
				narrator said:
			
		

> With an odd look, Flint simply replied, "Alright.  Thanks Jarvis.”




Jarvis partially closed the door behind him as Master Flint entered the dining hall. _‘As usual, everyone is here at once,’_ Jarvis thought.  As he hustled across the foyer, Jarvis tugged on his vest making certain everything was in place.  At the side of the foyer, he glanced at the security monitors.  The perimeter defenses were currently active, but were ignoring Falcon and his avian companion for the moment.  

Jarvis nodded to himself with pride – only minutes before Master Flint had arrived, he had programmed the defenses to ignore a flying male with avian companion – just on the off chance that Falcon would enter the yard first without checking at the gate.

He moved to the door as the bell rang again.  Quickly sliding Master Flint’s duffel bag to the closet, Jarvis opened the door in time to see what appeared to be the avian shrug its shoulders . . . which it obviously wasn’t doing.

“Greetings, Master Falcon . . . and Redwing is it?  You are expected, sirs”  Jarvis said in a clipped British accent. “I do so apologize for the delay, sir.  Would you come in.  The meeting is expected to start in the main dining hall in a few minutes.  If you would leave your bags, I will see them delivered to your room.” 

OOC: The Falcon


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 29, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> "Hey...  aren't you Henry McCoy?  You're one o' that Charles Xavier's kids, ain't ya?  One o' his X-Men?"




_Kids?_  Hank crossed the room and extended a hand to the newcomer.  "My friends call me Hank.  And yes, I'm an X-Man, though I haven't been active for years.  I guess you're new?  Let me be the first to say, 'Welcome aboard.'"  Hank looked around the mostly empty room.  "Looks like we've got the clubhouse to ourselves at the moment."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Captain America*

Avengers Mansion - Delivery Room
New York, New York

Voices could be heard from down the hall.  _Knowing Jarvis, and by the looks of all this food, he has everyone meeting in the main Dining Hall.  May as well drop my gear and head in.  Kind of anxious to see who else has made the team._

He had actually been surprised that an advance list had not been made available to him.  There must have been a lot of changes being made that Captain America was not included in the process, at all.

He took off his trench coat and opened his suitcase.  He removed his shield and placed his coat inside.  The shield was automatically slung over his left shoulder.  There was no thought involved, it was just reflex.  After that he made his way to the foyer so he could hand his belongings to Jarvis or at least set them there until later.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 29, 2004)

_First Floor - Foyer
Avengers Mansion
New York, New York_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “Greetings, Master Falcon . . . and Redwing is it?  You are expected, sirs”  Jarvis said in a clipped British accent. “I do so apologize for the delay, sir.  Would you come in.  The meeting is expected to start in the main dining hall in a few minutes.  If you would leave your bags, I will see them delivered to your room.”




"Thank you, sir," the Falcon said, setting down his bag and briefcase. "You have me at a disadvantage, though. I'm the Falcon, and you are...?"

The Falcon extended his hand for a shake.


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2004)

*The Falcon . . . Captain America*

_First Floor - Foyer
Avengers Mansion
New York, New York_



			
				the Falcon said:
			
		

> "Thank you, sir," the Falcon said, setting down his bag and briefcase. "You have me at a disadvantage, though. I'm the Falcon, and you are...?"




"Oh, dear me.  Terribly sorry, Mr. Falcon,"  Jarvis explained. "My name is Jarvis, I am the butler here at Avengers Mansion."

Jarvis tentatively held out his hand for the American tradition of a handshake.

Then, someone entered from the back of the Mansion into the foyer . . . Captain America.

---------------------------------

Captain America heard voices in the Foyer, both familiar.  One was obviously, Jarvis, the butler for years at the Mansion.  The other was familiar but it had been some time . . .

As Cap stepped into the foyer fully, he could clearly see the person standing just inside the doorway was the Falcon - his companion, Redwing, sat respectfully on his shoulder.  

The door to the main dining hall was slightly ajar.  Inside, Cap could barely make out a person standing just inside the hall - though he couldn't identify him clearly.

OOC: Captain America, Falcon.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 29, 2004)

*Vision*



> *Master Vision, personal items not taken after you left have been stored in the sub-basement level two. I didn’t want the authorities to confiscate your possessions after the ‘incident’. Signed Jarvis *




Vision smiles again, the ever efficient Jarvis strikes again it would seem. 

His smile fades as he thinks of the 'incident', he learned quickly who his friends were after that and it seemed that Jarvis was part of the rather small group that called him a friend, it was best not to think about it too much though.

A quick check to his internal clock indicates that its nearly time for the meeting, he almost spent too much time here. He phases quickly through the floor and heads towards the dining room


----------



## kid A (Jul 29, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originially posted by the Beast*
> _Kids? Hank crossed the room and extended a hand to the newcomer. "My friends call me Hank. And yes, I'm an X-Man, though I haven't been active for years. I guess you're new? Let me be the first to say, 'Welcome aboard.'" Hank looked around the mostly empty room. "Looks like we've got the clubhouse to ourselves at the moment."_




Still confused, Flint continued to stare.  Shaking his head, he said, "Ummm...  thanks.  Sorry, it's just that...  well, last I heard, you died in DC.  I didn't know you recovered.  Just took me by surprise, s'all I'm sayin'."  

He moved toward Hank and extended his hand.  "Name's Flint.  Flint Marko.  We got somethin' in common, then.  I got my head busted in front of the White House a while back."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 29, 2004)

_First Floor - Foyer
Avengers Mansion
New York, New York_




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Oh, dear me.  Terribly sorry, Mr. Falcon,"  Jarvis explained. "My name is Jarvis, I am the butler here at Avengers Mansion."
> 
> Jarvis tentatively held out his hand for the American tradition of a handshake.
> 
> Then, someone entered from the back of the Mansion into the foyer . . . Captain America.




The Falcon pumped Jarvis's hand with his best nice-to-meet-you handshake as he noticed Captain America enter the foyer.

"No need to apologize, Jarvis. Honest men make honest mistakes, as my father often says."

The Falcon let the handshake go and waved.

"Hey! Cap!" the Falcon said. "It's been a long time. How have you been? Excuse me, Jarvis."

Redwing still perched on his arm, the Falcon walked across the foyer toward Captain America. Redwing vocalized a welcoming screech along the way.


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2004)

*The Vision, Beast, Sandman*

The Vision floated through the room and down through the floor into the next level, before floatin easily into the main dining hall.  The dining hall was unchanged from when Vision last remembered, though there were eight chairs at the large mahogany table.  Logic dictated that there would be eight members of the Avengers on the current roster.

Within the room were two individuals he recognized . . . the Beast, who had been a teammate in the past . . . and the Sandman . . . 



			
				Flint Marko said:
			
		

> He moved toward Hank and extended his hand. "Name's Flint.  Flint Marko.  We got somethin' in common, then.  I got my head busted in front of the White House a while back."




While that information did correlate to the Vision (Flint Marko being the identity of the Sandman), there was not report in recent memory of a headbusting in front of the White House.  There were several valid arrest warrants however . . . 

- - - - - - - -

As Flint Marko and the Beast introduced themselves, the ghostly form of a red skinned green clothed and caped individual floated through the ceiling into the room.  The Beast recognized the individual as the Vision, though Marko had never seen him before in his life.

OOC: Vision, Sandman, Beast


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 29, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> "Ummm...  thanks.  Sorry, it's just that...  well, last I heard, you died in DC.  I didn't know you recovered.  Just took me by surprise, s'all I'm sayin'."
> 
> He moved toward Hank and extended his hand.  "Name's Flint.  Flint Marko.  We got somethin' in common, then.  I got my head busted in front of the White House a while back."




It was the Beast's turn to look confused.  "There's more to this situation than meets the blinking eye, Flint.  I hope the meeting starts soon, because I suddenly have questions."

Seeing the Vision appear, Hank nodded in greeting.


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 29, 2004)

*MoonKnight*



> “Here ya go, man. I’m not staying, man. Can’t risk another ‘Act of Superheroes’ accident, man,” Jobu said.




"Thanks for the ride",  replied Jake. Taking in a deep breath of new air while he had thrown his bag over one shoulder and fixed his grip on his case with the other Jake headed up the block to the Avengers Mansion. Glancing down at the envelope with the invitation inside. 

After a nice easy walk to the mansion, Jake had stood at the entrance gate speaking into the voice monitor. "Uh, Hello? Hi...I'm here for the meeting by invitation only?"


----------



## Radiant (Jul 29, 2004)

*Binary*

Carol mumbled some awkward excuses to get away from her old friends. Walking through the street in the rough direction of the avengers mansion she thinks about all that has happened. It was so strange to find excuses to dear old colleagues after her change. Compared to the brood and corrupt Shi'ar military all these human games seemed so very insignificant. 
Still these had been loose ties that she still felt obliged to take care of. Just like this strange invitation. 
She would have refused and the call of the stars was strong burt she owed her old home enough to at least attend. 
Just looking up to the sky makes the powers the brood awakened in her scream with power through all her cells.
_If I get lost into my thoughts any longer I'll be late._

The transformation takes only moments. Carol Danvers body starts to burn, creating more energy with every passing moment.
The human is replaced with a being of fire that launches into sky like it would be the most normal thing in the world. The flames color changes to white then she leaves the ground, completing the transformation.
The white hot humaniod races through the sky, looking more like a comet than anything else to all onlookers.

Enjoying the feeling of flight Binary forces herself to head for the Avengers mansion. Above her she can feel the call of the stars but still her journey ends rigtht at the front gate of the mansion. Only her last thoughts prevent her from racing headlong into the estate.
_My pirate habbits won't do no good here_
It is not often that Binary has actually been welcome into a high security area since her change so it feels quite strange to just use the bell.


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2004)

*Moon Knight*

_Avengers Mansion – Outer Gate
New York, New York_



			
				Jake Lockley said:
			
		

> "Uh, Hello? Hi...I'm here for the meeting by invitation only?"




After releasing the speaker button, Jake heard a reply in a somewhat metallic but definitely female voice, “Please provide your name . . . .”

Jake had to think a moment or two on what name was on his invitation, then decided, “Marc Spector.”

“Welcome Mr. Spector, you are expected, please come to the front door,” the voice pleasantly replied.

The large wrought iron gates opened onto a brick walkway to the front door.  Almost the instant, Marc reached the front door, it opened.  Inside the darkened foyer, Marc could make out a middle-aged man in a butler uniform.

“Greetings, Master Spector.  You are expected, sir” Jarvis said in a clipped British accent. Looking back into the foyer, the man turned again to Marc and continued.  “My name is Jarvis, and I am the butler here.  The meeting is expected to start in the main dining hall momentarily. If you would leave your bags, I will see them delivered to your room.”

Marc could see that a pile of bags had started to accumulate just inside the foyer.

OOC: Moon Knight


----------



## Mimic (Jul 30, 2004)

*Vision*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> While that information did correlate to the Vision (Flint Marko being the identity of the Sandman), there was not report in recent memory of a headbusting in front of the White House.  There were several valid arrest warrants however . . .




As the Vision floats into dining hall he is somewhat startled to see the Sandman. He quickly accesses his database to find out what he knows about the man.



> Marko Flint
> Real Name: William Baker
> Criminal History:
> Henchmen for the Mob
> ...




The list went on for some time, although it seemed that he was a harded criminal it was obvious that he was an invited guest, Marko wasn't smart enough to be able to suppress the defensive measures that were in the mansion.

It was illogical, something that he was never very good at.

Floating two feet off the floor he approachs the two men.

*Greetings Hank McCoy, it is a pleasure to see you again.*

*You are Marko Flint also known as William Baker also known as Sandman.* He says to the Sandman, studying him closely.


----------



## kid A (Jul 30, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by the Vision*
> _You are Marko Flint also known as William Baker also known as Sandman. He says to the Sandman, studying him closely._




"Uhhh...  well,you're half right...  I never gone by the name William Baker."  Flint looked curiously at the strange being hovering before him and held out his hand as a greeting.  "Flint Marko.  And you are?"

As an afterthought, Flint added, "Heh.  Nice cape."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 31, 2004)

*Vision*

Vision stares at the man for a moment with an odd look on his face.

*Curious, there must be an anomaly in my system.* He says shaking his hand. *I am known as Vision.*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> As an afterthought, Flint added, "Heh. Nice cape."




*Thank you, my wife likes it as well, she says that it gives me a certain flair.*


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 31, 2004)

Falcon said:
			
		

> The Falcon pumped Jarvis's hand with his best nice-to-meet-you handshake as he noticed Captain America enter the foyer.
> "No need to apologize, Jarvis. Honest men make honest mistakes, as my father often says."
> The Falcon let the handshake go and waved.
> "Hey! Cap!" the Falcon said. "It's been a long time. How have you been? Excuse me, Jarvis."
> Redwing still perched on his arm, the Falcon walked across the foyer toward Captain America. Redwing vocalized a welcoming screech along the way.




Captain America stepped in to the foyer and greeted two of his long time friends.

"Jarvis!  You have kept this place in great shape since we've been gone.  Of course I am sure that's easier to do without us tearing it apart all the time."  He gave Jarvis a large, heart felt smile and walked towards the Falcon.

"Falc!  Great to see you again.  How are you Redwing?"  Captain America shook Falcon's hand and then reached up to stroke the top of Redwing's head with a finger.    "Glad to see you made it back onto the team.  I was worried we were going to get assigned a bunch of stuffed shirts but I'm glad to see you and Redwing will have my back.  Nice costume by the way, Sam.  What's with the change of threads?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 31, 2004)

Captain America said:
			
		

> "Falc! Great to see you again. How are you Redwing?" Captain America shook Falcon's hand and then reached up to stroke the top of Redwing's head with a finger. "Glad to see you made it back onto the team. I was worried we were going to get assigned a bunch of stuffed shirts but I'm glad to see you and Redwing will have my back. Nice costume by the way, Sam. What's with the change of threads?"




Redwing emitted a low, purring chirp as he rubbed against Cap's finger.

"Change is good, Cap. All that green was just too...I don't know, dull, I guess. And red, white, _and_ blue would make it look like I was stepping on your patriotic toes." The Falcon's grin faded a bit, that steely seriousness Cap is so familiar with coming to his eyes. "After all, I am a grown man. Can't be perceived as a sidekick, as if I could ever measure up." And then the seriousness is gone and the grin returned. "So how about you walk me into this meeting and introduce me around?"


----------



## Unicron818 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Marc Spector*



> “Greetings, Master Spector. You are expected, sir” Jarvis said in a clipped British accent. Looking back into the foyer, the man turned again to Marc and continued. “My name is Jarvis, and I am the butler here. The meeting is expected to start in the main dining hall momentarily.
> 
> If you would leave your bags, I will see them delivered to your room.”




Marc breathing in the air flow that rushed him from inside the mansion. He quickly set his bag with the others as he looked around the somewhat familiar place. It had been forever and a day since he had set eyes on this place.

"Mr. Jarvis, its been a long time sir, how are things?"  Marc asked after he had extended his hand.


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 2, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> *Thank you, my wife likes it as well, she says that it gives me a certain flair.*




"Is Wanda here yet?  I suppose it takes a little longer to get to the meeting when you can't fly through walls, doesn't it?"  Hank glanced at the doors, fully expecting the Scarlet Witch to enter at any moment.


----------



## kid A (Aug 2, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by the Vision*
> _Thank you, my wife likes it as well, she says that it gives me a certain flair._




Flint smiled and replied, "Vision, huh?  That's your assigned codename, then?  Ain't too bad!  Mine, well, I guess mine's for obvious reasons."  With that, Flint held out his right hand, opened palm down above his left.  Slowly, his hand changed...  taking on a sand-like quality.  Then, a thin stream of sand, like that found in an hourglass, began to fall from his right hand to his left, seamlessly disappearing into the form of his left hand.  

He brought his demonstration to a close and listened as Hank McCoy spoke to...  Vision.  "Your wife's comin'?  She got herself some powers, does she?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2004)

*Moon Knight*

_Foyer
Avengers Mansion_

As Marc stepped inside and allowed his eyes to adjust to the rather large foyer, he saw two people entering a door at the far side of the foyer . . . it looked like Captain America and the Falcon.



			
				Marc Spector said:
			
		

> "Mr. Jarvis, its been a long time sir, how are things?"  Marc asked after he had extended his hand.




Jarvis looked most uncomfortable as his sharply held out his hand and shook the newcomer’s hand.  Indicating a place for the bags, Jarvis continued his introductions as he closed the mansion door.

“The main dining hall is through the . . .” Jarvis said pointing with his arm and extended hand, interrupted by the gate bell, only a second after closing the door.  “If you would excuse me, Master Spector,” Jarvis finished, bowing slightly.

Jarvis moved to a side alcove, and appeared to be checking the security cameras, then buzzed someone else through the gate saying, “Welcome Ms. Danvers, you are expected, please come to the front door.”  

OOC: Moon Knight


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2004)

*Binary*

_Avengers Mansion – Outer Gate
New York, New York_

People on the street could not help but stare at the glowing, fiery of Binary, as she stood outside the gate of Avengers Mansion.  Binary concentrated a moment or two to not melt holes in the cement at her feet and not melt the bell when she rang it.

After releasing the bell, Carol heard a reply in a somewhat metallic but definitely female voice, “Please provide your name . . . .”

Carol had to think a moment or two about the name on her invitation, then realizing that it was addressing to Carol Danvers, replied, “Carol Danvers . . . Binary”

“Welcome Ms. Danvers, you are expected, please come to the front door,”  a male British voice replied.

The large wrought iron gates creaked opened onto a brick walkway to the front door. Almost the instant, Carol reached the front door, it opened. Inside the darkened foyer, Carol could make out a middle-aged man in a butler uniform.

OOC: Binary


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal*

_LaGuardia Airport
New York New York_

Craig was almost surprised to see a limo waiting outside his plane as he arrived in New York.  The private jet had parked some distance away from the other planes, and the limo was only feet away from the jet as it came to a stop.  Outside the limousine was a sharply dressed man in a grey pin strip suit and two stunningly beautiful female assistants, sharply dressed in red blouses and grey pin skirts.

“Mr. Hollis!”  the man called out as Craig was walking down the ramp of the jet. “Mr. Hollis, my name is Bartholomew Kingman, and I have been assigned as your temporary liaison until you can appoint one."

"These are my assistants, Ms. April, and Ms. June," he said as nodded to the two women.  "We need to hurry to the Mansion as your first meeting is scheduled in a matter of minutes . . . and you need to decide how public an entrance you want to make.  I’ve also got several endorsement deals to discuss with you . . . oh, by the way, congratulations on your promotion.”

One of the assistants opened the back door of the limo, and beckoned you inside.  In a somewhat sultry voice, the assistance added, “Mr. I, I just loved your work in the Great Lakes . . . I watched you every week.

OOC: Mr. Immortal


----------



## Mimic (Aug 2, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "Is Wanda here yet?  I suppose it takes a little longer to get to the meeting when you can't fly through walls, doesn't it?"  Hank glanced at the doors, fully expecting the Scarlet Witch to enter at any moment.




*Wanda will not be at this meeting, she was not... invited to attend.* Vision tells him with a small shrug of his shoulders. *Although it did surprise both of us that I was invited and she was not. I am curious about who is select and why they were selected.*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "Your wife's comin'? She got herself some powers, does she?"




*Yes, she has the mutant ability to create pockets of reality-disrupting, psionic force that cause random disturbances in the molecular-level probability fields surrounding their targets. As a result, unlikely phenomena occur.*


----------



## kid A (Aug 2, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by the Vision*
> _Yes, she has the mutant ability to create pockets of reality-disrupting, psionic force that cause random disturbances in the molecular-level probability fields surrounding their targets. As a result, unlikely phenomena occur._




An awkward feeling came over Flint as he spoke to Vision.  The guy just didn't seem...  normal.  Flint didn't necessarily think him a bad guy, hewas just a very strange bird.  Even Dr. Pym used smaller words in conversation...

"...right.  Well.  Too bad she ain't comin', cuz it sounds like she woulda been a helpful addition to the team."


----------



## Radiant (Aug 3, 2004)

*Binary*

A carefully controlled surge of power moves Binary from the gate towars the front door. This time she changes back into her human form the moment she touches the ground.
_Things on earth just break so easily._
Her only baggage is a small sports bag, then travelling through space on your own you learn to pack lightly.
She smiles then she recognizes the man at the door.

"Hello Jarvis, I'm starting to think that the only constant in the avengers is you."


----------



## Unicron818 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Marc Spector*



> “The main dining hall is through the . . .” Jarvis said pointing with his arm and extended hand, interrupted by the gate bell, only a second after closing the door. “If you would excuse me, Master Spector,” Jarvis finished, bowing slightly.




"No problem, Jarvis. I'll find my way there, thanks."  replied Marc. As he walked through the large hall he could hear Jarvis welcoming someone by the name of Danvers. As he continued his attention quickly was brought onto Captian American walking with someone he did not recognize. Marc had wondered how Cap would react to meeting with him again his falling out with the old Avengers team.


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2004)

*The team gathers . . .*



			
				Moon Knight said:
			
		

> "No problem, Jarvis. I'll find my way there, thanks."  replied Marc.




Very good, Master Spector," Jarvis said as he moved to the main door.



			
				Binary said:
			
		

> "Hello Jarvis, I'm starting to think that the only constant in the Avengers is you."




“My, my Miss Danvers, you say the nicest things.  It is good to have you with us again,” Jarvis commented.  “Although it does appear things have changed since you were last on the team.”

Jarvis closed the front door and guided Carol Danvers and Marc Spector to the dining hall.  Captain America and the Falcon had just entered the room, which already contained three other individuals, the Vision and the Beast the most identifiable of the three.  The third person took several seconds for the quartet to identify – Flint Marko, the Sandman.

Standing at the doorway to the dining hall, Jarvis cleared his throat.

“Excuse me, sirs,” Jarvis said quite clearly.  By way of introduction, Jarvis continued, “the Falcon and Redwing, Captain America, Moon Knight and Binary.  We are waiting on one more. Please make yourselves comfortable and I shall return with refreshments while you wait.”

OOC: All


----------



## Mimic (Aug 3, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> "...right.  Well.  Too bad she ain't comin', cuz it sounds like she woulda been a helpful addition to the team."




*Indeed, she is a most remarkable and capable women...* Vision pauses for a moment.

*You are to be part of the new Avengers team? How... interesting.*


----------



## kid A (Aug 3, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by the Vision*
> _You are to be part of the new Avengers team? How... interesting._




Once again, the question was at the forefront of Flint's mind.  Regarding Vision with a confused look, he asked outright, "Look, buddy, I dunno *what* I'm doing here.  And everyone keeps talking 'bout the 'Avengers.'  Just who the hell're these 'Avengers?'"




> *Originally posted by Jarvis*
> _“Excuse me, sirs,” Jarvis said quite clearly. By way of introduction, Jarvis continued, “the Falcon and Redwing, Captain America, Moon Knight and Binary. We are waiting on one more. Please make yourselves comfortable and I shall return with refreshments while you wait.” _




All of a sudden, as if on cue, the main door of the dining room was re-opened, revealing three new faces, and one familiar one...  

...sort of.  

"Cap!  Hey!  Cripes, am I glad I finally know somebody around here!"  With a slight pause, and a small chuckle, he continued, "What's with the wingtips?  And the big red boots?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 3, 2004)

*Mr. IMMORTAL  (aka:  Mr. I,  aka. Craig Hollis,  aka "Craigers")*

Mr. IMMORTAL  (aka:  Mr. I,  aka. Craig Hollis,  aka "Craigers")



> the limo was only feet away from the jet as it came to a stop.  Outside the limousine was a sharply dressed man in a grey pin strip suit and two stunningly beautiful female assistants, sharply dressed in red blouses and grey pin skirts.
> 
> “Mr. Hollis!”  the man called out as Craig was walking down the ramp of the jet. “Mr. Hollis, my name is Bartholomew Kingman, and I have been assigned as your temporary liaison until you can appoint one."





Craig's eyes opened wide to  "the big city",  sure it was only the airport but heck he was coming from Wisconsin...  Taking a deeeeep breath in, enough to raise his chest out fully,  Craig slapped both hands on his chest taking it all in...  slowly angling his head down toward Kingman and with a twinkel in his eye....
*"Ahhh New York, New York... the town SO nice, they named it TWICE!!"*
Craig didn't think anything about how much of a tourist he seemed... he'd have to concern himself with that sometime soon,  because it was looking like he just hit the big leagues!
*"why thank you sew much Mr. Kingman,  I can't say I've ever been needing a liaison much don'tcha know...  but if that's what all the big boys have,  you'll be just peachy Bart...  may I call you Bart?
Say,  does Captain America have his own liason?"*
Craig asked, trying not to look too inquisitive about the Living Legend...



> "These are my assistants, Ms. April, and Ms. June,"






> he said as nodded to the two women.




*"Ahh, ...  'I love, I love, I love - my calander girls' ...."*
he sing-talked as he tipped an imaginary hat at the ladies...  Craig has a way with the ladies, he's a great guy -  just ask him...




> "We need to hurry to the Mansion as your first meeting is scheduled in a matter of minutes . . . and you need to decide how public an entrance you want to make.  I’ve also got several endorsement deals to discuss with you . . . oh, by the way, congratulations on your promotion.”




thinking as he started to duck his head into the limo, he thought
_heck yeah - it's aboat time I started living it up Avenrger style! _   ....looking at Bartholomew through the open car doors, then quickly snapping back up to look over the limo with hand atop...
*"I can see it now -  'MR. IMMORTAL'  up on the banner along with the new team.  maybe a red carpet event,  we could invite Madonna and Justin Timberlake, maybe Michael Jordan!  Paris and Tara Reid would come!!  say, Bart -  would horns be too much?..."*
Craig's head started to fill with ideas of the Grammy's, the Oscars, the MTV Awards...  Joan Rivers on the carpet...  he'd probably be on E! or at least the little scrollbar on CNN!!  It was too exciting!
and Craig flopped himself into the limo...  not knowing what to ask for and knowing less what to expect!




> One of the assistants opened the back door of the limo, and beckoned you inside.  In a somewhat sultry voice, the assistance added, “Mr. I, I just loved your work in the Great Lakes . . . I watched you every week.




turning a shade of pinkish-red, and pulling on his collar...
*"ah-geeeze, miss umm April(?) I wuz just trying to do the right thing... and keep my team alive...  yessirree I'd DIE  for the Avengers..."  *  
as a tear wells up in his eye...  then glancing at the young lady (to make sure she was watching)  Craig cups his chin in his fingers - his best impression of the "Thinker",  looking off into space with  a sense of honor,  rememberance and pride....

*"in fact I HAVE ....  twice already."*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 3, 2004)

sorry...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 3, 2004)

soooooo  sorry for the multiple copies...
it's so slow on the system today I didn't think my origin posted.

-kev-


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 4, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> Once again, the question was at the forefront of Flint's mind.  Regarding Vision with a confused look, he asked outright, "Look, buddy, I dunno *what* I'm doing here.  And everyone keeps talking 'bout the 'Avengers.'  Just who the hell're these 'Avengers?'"




"At the moment, we are."  Hank visibly relaxed as he shifted into Lecture Mode.  "Earth's -"  he caught himself.  "This Earth's mightiest heroes, who fight the good fight and do surprisingly little avenging, all things considered.  The fact that you don't know that makes me suspect that we've gotten our timelines crossed somewhere along the way.  I wouldn't be surprised if the rest of us had differences in our personal histories as well.  I believe the traditional test is to ask who won the World Series, but I'm not sure if the Vision follows baseball."


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal*



			
				Mr. Immortal said:
			
		

> *"why thank you sew much Mr. Kingman,  I can't say I've ever been needing a liaison much don'tcha know...  but if that's what all the big boys have,  you'll be just peachy Bart...  may I call you Bart?”*




“But of course you can, sir,” Bartholomew said with a strong smile.  “As for Captain America, I actually believe he recently fired his liaison . . . so if you could put in a good word . . . .”



			
				Mr. Immortal said:
			
		

> *"I can see it now -  'MR. IMMORTAL'  up on the banner along with the new team.  maybe a red carpet event,  we could invite Madonna and Justin Timberlake, maybe Michael Jordan!  Paris and Tara Reid would come!!  say, Bart -  would horns be too much?..."*




“Well, sir,”  Bartholomew commented, “You want to make a good impression, but you don’t want to take anything away from the stars . . . at least at the start.  Your popularity rating could take a huge hit – you wouldn’t be in the majors very long like that.  Remember what happened to that Dr. Druid guy?”

Craig remembered that story . . . he had seen it unfold just a few years before on their show.  Dr. Druid had tried to take charge from the first day he made it to the big leagues . . . the others played nice, but it always seemed like Doc Druid took a pounding in the fights . . . before long others weren’t covering for him, super villains would find the way clear to the doc . . . especially that time Ms. Marvel side-stepped the Rhino and Dr. Druid just happened to be right behind her . . . Just a couple weeks ago they had a where are they now segment on Dr. Druid . . . Craig hadn't even bothered to remember what they said about him.

“Mr. Immortal, we haven’t much time to make a grand entrance to the Mansion,” Bartholomew explained.  “The best angle would be the innocent rookie – it gets the best ratings if you can pull it off.  We’ll see how the rating go from there and tailor your strategy.”

The limo slowed in front of the large iron gates that started the open of every show – he was in front of Avengers Mansion. 

“Good luck, Mr. I,”  one of the assistants said, “I just know you’ll knock ‘em dead.”

OOC: Mr. Immortal


----------



## Radiant (Aug 4, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "At the moment, we are."  Hank visibly relaxed as he shifted into Lecture Mode.  "Earth's -"  he caught himself.  "This Earth's mightiest heroes, who fight the good fight and do surprisingly little avenging, all things considered.  The fact that you don't know that makes me suspect that we've gotten our timelines crossed somewhere along the way.  I wouldn't be surprised if the rest of us had differences in our personal histories as well.  I believe the traditional test is to ask who won the World Series, but I'm not sure if the Vision follows baseball."




Well hi all. Nice to see you again hank, I was just visiting your fomer team. And you managed to confuse me in the five seconds I've heard you.

Carol gives the beast a hug and goes on to greet the rest of the team. Except for Captain America she had never worked with any of them but if they where good enough for him she had no intention of doubting them.


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 4, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Well hi all. Nice to see you again hank, I was just visiting your fomer team. And you managed to confuse me in the five seconds I've heard you.




"Carol!  I thought you were still off being a space pirate!  Welcome back to the big blue marble."  Hank cheerfully returned the hug.  "Sorry about the exposition; there's something unusual going on, and I was just theorizing aloud."


----------



## Radiant (Aug 4, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "Carol!  I thought you were still off being a space pirate!  Welcome back to the big blue marble."  Hank cheerfully returned the hug.  "Sorry about the exposition; there's something unusual going on, and I was just theorizing aloud."




Even after all this time Carol is still surprised that Hank manages to control all his strength so well. From his looks you would have thought he'd crush her rips but instead she just feels as if she fell in her pillow.

"My that is sooo not true. The Starjammers are not space pirates. We're rightious rebells against a corrupt military government. It just happens that one of the sad parts of our existence is that we have to scare the crews of some innocent trader vessels while we take away resources from said government. Just ask Corsair."

She grins at him and blinks.

"So well, the guys name is Corsair and we did plunder ships. People are so fast to call you a pirate these days."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 4, 2004)

*Craig Hollis  (getting into costume)*



> “As for Captain America, I actually believe he recently fired his liaison . . . so if you could put in a good word . . . .”




*"good word?...  w-w-wait a minute,  aw-geeze I hadn't THOUGHT!  You actually think that  THE  Captain America,  Living Legend,  Star-Spangled Avenger,  Mr. Stars-n-Stripes  will be on the team!!
aw-geeze,  aw-man-o-man-o-man..."*
Craig, obviously nervous at the thought of meeting a childhood hero,  now worried that he'd be star struck.  
_comeon it's THE Captain America for gosh sake!  o-man,  uhhh... what would Cap do in this situation?!?!  THINK - THINK - Darn you Craigers!!_  Mr. I thought to himself as the limo drew closer to the Downtown mansion...
_why he'd... he'd MARSHAL ON Soldier!  that's what he'd do......._
Craig couldn't wipe the silly grin off his face now,  cripes - he had posters of Cap on his walls and action figures from that movie from the 70s... 
Being from the Great Lakes area, Craig knew that they still compare Micheal Jordan to be  the  "Captain America"  of Basketball...  He was just the best in Mr. I's  eyes.  And that's how he'd managed to lead the GLA for these past years...  asking "what would Cap do".




> “Well, sir,”  Bartholomew commented, “You want to make a good impression, but you don’t want to take anything away from the stars . . . at least at the start.  Your popularity rating could take a huge hit – you wouldn’t be in the majors very long like that.  Remember what happened to that Dr. Druid guy?”





*"aw-geeze Bart,  you don't think I got Doc Druid potential goin' do-ya?!!  Girl's I ain't got lame-o vibes do I???"*
Craig looked to the assisants then riffled through his bag pulling out his red/white/blue super suit...
Holding it up in front of them...

*"yer right B ...  I wanna stay in for the long haul, be a hall-of-famer someday.  But I ought-not to think on that now...  Everybody dreams of it,  but I gotta play 'em one day at a time.... I just wanta give it my best shot and, Good Lord willing, things'll work out."*
Craig had watched Bull Durham on the plane ride down...  took some notes and had already started practicing his  "press talk".




> Just a couple weeks ago they had a where are they now segment on Dr. Druid . . . Craig hadn't even bothered to remember what they said about him.




*"ughhhh,  Doc Druid...  geeze B,  I sure don't wanna be a "Mort-o-the-Month" ... any advice?  you've probably seen it all huh?"*
as Craig started to find the head-hole in his body-suit...
*"should I go with costume on.... or non-costume to show them that I trust'em, 'cause I do a'course...  but is that to presumptious?..."*
Craig sulked a bit in the limo dropping his costume into his lap.
*"man... bein' an Avenger is tough work,  I didn't hav-ta think this hard back with the GLA...  geeze,  I sure do miss those guys B.  You girls,  I think you'd like Big Bertha...  Ashley's a model in real life ya-know..." *  
Craig tended to spout at the mouth when he was nervous....



> “The best angle would be the innocent rookie – it gets the best ratings if you can pull it off.  We’ll see how the rating go from there and tailor your strategy.”




*"Right.  good... that's 'kay... that's good...  now... let me..."*
as he turns to Miss April
*"We gotta play 'em one day at a time."
"I'm just happy to be here and hope I can help the ballclub, err. Team."
"I just wanta give it my best shot and, Good Lord willing, things'll work out."*



> The limo slowed in front of the large iron gates that started the open of every show – he was in front of Avengers Mansion.
> “Good luck, Mr. I,”  one of the assistants said, “I just know you’ll knock ‘em dead.”





Graig - decided to go with the flair...  he'd be more than willing to share the ol' secret ID  as soon as he thought it was appropriate.
Pulling on his mask - it matted down his rusty red hair for a second then it all popped back into place sticking out of his headpiece like Conan O'Brien's hair.
Sitting way back he pulled on his boots and buckled up his belt,  jamming his street clothes into his duffle bag he reached for the door handle ready to face the crowd...
ready to BECOME an Avenger...
"Mr. Immortal" had arrived in the big show!!
_gosh, this sure is exciting, stay grounded, stay grounded_  he thought...
smiling in thanks to the girls and Bart he stepped out of the limo,  
eyes shut at first spreading his arms with a big smile...  opening them to see.........


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Captain America*

Captain America assured Flacon he would make introductions, if needed.  "If any of the 'regulars' are here, I'm sure you'll be fine Sam.  I know you've only been a Reservist but around here that really doesn't matter much."

Before Falcon could reply Captain America had reached out and opened both doors to the room, pushing them open as they entered.  He immediately smiled a sincere smile at seeing the Beast and Vision, as well as the guy in a green shirt.  "Vision, always good to see you around!  Looks like we are going to have a pretty solid line-up!"  He reached out to shake the Beast's hand as he spoke.  "Hank, looking good as always.  If we get lucky enough to get Hawkeye on the team you think you're up for a late night poker game?"  

He caught sight of Falcon still standing in the doorway.  "Guys, you know the Falcon, right?  He seems a little gun shy about running with us full-time but I think he's proven to us all he's got the right stuff."

_"Cap! Hey! Cripes, am I glad I finally know somebody around here!" With a slight pause, and a small chuckle, he continued, "What's with the wingtips? And the big red boots?"_

Finally turning to acknowledge the last man in the room, Captain America tilted his head slightly at his comments.  "Well, they're part of the uniform.  Just like 50 stars and 13 stripes are part of the flag."  He approached Sandman in what must have seemed like a cautious manner.  In reality it was just buying him a few seconds more to take in the man before him.  Once he stopped in front of him,  he paused and then lifted his hand to shake.  "Sandman, I presume.  Glad to have you aboard.  I hear reports from Spider-Man and Ben Grimm that you're doing an impressive job of atoning for your past sins."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 5, 2004)

*Vision*

Vision pulls slightly back and watches everyone as the four heros enter the dining room, nodding politely whenever anyone mentions him.

When Captian America mentions that the Sandman is trying to rehabiliate himself, he appears less agitated, he had been out of the loop and it was more then possible that Marko was trying to go straight.

<ooc: Does the Vision recognise Binary?>


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 5, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "So well, the guys name is Corsair and we did plunder ships. People are so fast to call you a pirate these days."




"You can be a revolutionary if you want."  Hank grinned.  "But space pirate is cooler.  Looks better on a resume, too."

Even after working together before, Hank still had to stifle the urge to salute when Captain America entered the room.



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Hank, looking good as always. If we get lucky enough to get Hawkeye on the team you think you're up for a late night poker game?"




"Ready and able, Captain.  And even if Clint doesn't make the party, I figure I can take money from the rest of these folks as well."  Hank smiled a toothy smile at the Falcon.  "Falcon, glad to have you aboard."


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 5, 2004)

*The Falcon*



			
				Cap said:
			
		

> Captain America assured Flacon he would make introductions, if needed.  "If any of the 'regulars' are here, I'm sure you'll be fine Sam.  I know you've only been a Reservist but around here that really doesn't matter much."




_Reservist? What's that mean, Redwing. Have we been on some kind of secret Avengers calling list?_ says the Falcon through his telepathic link with the bird.

Redwing tilts his head and blinks. _Maybe so._



			
				Cap said:
			
		

> Before Falcon could reply Captain America had reached out and opened both doors to the room, pushing them open as they entered.  ... He caught sight of Falcon still standing in the doorway.  "Guys, you know the Falcon, right?  He seems a little gun shy about running with us full-time but I think he's proven to us all he's got the right stuff."




The Falcon walks into the room and waits until after Cap's initial greetings over before speaking.

"Also, this is Redwing." The falcon on the Falcon's arm screeches a greeting. "It's a pleasure to meet all of you."


----------



## kid A (Aug 5, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Captain America*
> _Finally turning to acknowledge the last man in the room, Captain America tilted his head slightly at his comments. "Well, they're part of the uniform. Just like 50 stars and 13 stripes are part of the flag." He approached Sandman in what must have seemed like a cautious manner. In reality it was just buying him a few seconds more to take in the man before him. Once he stopped in front of him, he paused and then lifted his hand to shake. "Sandman, I presume. Glad to have you aboard. I hear reports from Spider-Man and Ben Grimm that you're doing an impressive job of atoning for your past sins."_




At Cap's comments about his costume, Flint could only chuckle again.  For the most part, Cap always seemed a bit out of his element.  A man from the '40s living in the modern world, his patriotism was understandable.  But, today he seemed a bit more...  optimistic than usual.  Whatever it was, Flint was still happy to see a familiar face...

...Until Cap's introduction.  He held out his hand to shake, a gesture indicating he didn't know Flint.  Looking at Cap's outstretched hand, he was more confused than he had been since first arriving at the mansion.  "'You presume?'  Cap, man, I saw you _yesterday!_  And you know you don't need to talk to Benjy or Par- uhhh...  Spider-man about my 'rehab.'  You been seein' it every day, with your own two eyes!  I know I got crap needs atonin' for, but I been doin' my part on the Ultimates."

Finally, the very strangeness of the situation began to sink in.  "Just what the hell's goin' on 'round here, anyway?  I never even heard o' most o'you, McCoy over there is supposed to be dead, and Cap, you're actin' like we ain't ever met!"


----------



## Keia (Aug 5, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal*



			
				Mr. Immortal said:
			
		

> *"good word?...  w-w-wait a minute,  aw-geeze I hadn't THOUGHT!  You actually think that  THE  Captain America,  Living Legend,  Star-Spangled Avenger,  Mr. Stars-n-Stripes  will be on the team!!  Aw-geeze,  aw-man-o-man-o-man..."*




“It’s a possibility, sir,” Bartholomew stated, watching Craig's reaction, he added, “That’s good.  It’s good to have a certain amount of awe and respect for the veterans on the team.”

Craig spent the sum of the journey working himself itself costume with the assistance of Mr. Kingman’s two beautiful assistances.  Though it did seem to take a longer time to put on the costume than usual – all those extra hands seemed to . . . umm . . . get in the way, yeah.

Mr. Kingman instructed the limo driver to stop just up the street from the gates of the Mansion.  “We want to stay out of camera line – at least for your first appearance,” Bartholomew explained.  “It will add more to your wholesomeness.  The viewers will love it.  One more thing . . . although they’re paying you – try not to say the names of your commercial sponsors until after the first few minutes – you have to show you are your own man first.  Viewers will respect that, and so will the veterans on the team.”

Craig stepped out of the limo and looked on the Avengers Mansion – the place seen on more televisions than any other the last few years.  Stately . . . large . . . imposing . . . a large iron gate loomed ahead.  As Craig approached in costume, he looked around.  He noted the crowds being corded off by helpful police officers, keeping the street empty.  The large iron gates opened automatically as he neared.  The walk through the manicured lawn to the large double doors of the Mansion allowed Craig to catch his breath.  He noted no cameras, of course technology today was such that that was wasn’t too surprising.

The front door opened as Craig put his first foot on the landing. The voice of Jarvis, the butler, was familiar to him from years on television, “Welcome, Mr. Immortal, your are expected.  With your arrival the meeting can get underway.  You can leave your bags here, sir and I will have them taken care of.  Please follow me, the others are expecting you.”

OOC: Mr. Immortal


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 5, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal*



> The front door opened as Craig put his first foot on the landing. The voice of Jarvis, the butler, was familiar to him from years on television, “Welcome, Mr. Immortal, your are expected.  With your arrival the meeting can get underway.  You can leave your bags here, sir and I will have them taken care of.  Please follow me, the others are expecting you.”





*"Geeze - thanks an aweful lot for the kind reception Mr. Jarvis-sir...
I'm just happy to be here and hope I can help the ballclub..."*
Mr. I  immediately reelled off as if he'd been saying the words over and over in his neverous mind...  fumbling his bags to the floor with the others...
*"It sure is a pleasure Sir,  I've seen you on TV -  I reckon you'd be the longest standing 'member' of the team, huh Sir?.."*
as he softened his voice a little once clearing the foyer...
*"By the way, just call me Craig  or  Craigers -  that's what friends and family call me...  Mr. Immortal is flashy for the press...  I honestly don't think I can live up to the hype of that name with guys like Cap or Thor or IronMan around...  Say Mr. Jarvis-sir  are any'a those founders on our new team?  I sure would like to meet them......  W-wwoooowww  the Mansion's even more awesome than I thought it would be..."*
as he steps inside.


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2004)

*The team complete . . .*



			
				Mr. Immortal said:
			
		

> *"Geeze - thanks an awful lot for the kind reception Mr. Jarvis-sir . . . By the way, just call me Craig  or  Craigers -  that's what friends and family call me...  Mr. Immortal is flashy for the press...  I honestly don't think I can live up to the hype of that name with guys like Cap or Thor or IronMan around...  Say Mr. Jarvis-sir  are any'a those founders on our new team?  I sure would like to meet them......  W-wwoooowww  the Mansion's even more awesome than I thought it would be..."*as he steps inside.




Jarvis stood impassively, blinking several times as Craig delivered his various speeches.  As Craig entered, Jarvis closed the door behind him and said, “Very good, Master Craig, the others have gathered in the main dining hall until everyone had arrived, that includes Captain America.  If you will follow me, I shall introduce you to the rest of the team.”

Jarvis walked the length of the foyer and opened the main dining hall. “Pardon me, sirs and miss, may I introduce . . . Mr. Immortal,”  Jarvis said.

He waited several moments, then added. “Now that everyone has gathered, might I suggest that it continue in the main assembly room on sub-level one?”

OOC: All


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Captain America*

Captain America stood before Sandman and appeared a bit puzzled.  "I've never heard of the Ultimates and I really don't remember working with you.   I don't think we even really met when you were a criminal."  He turned to face the rest of the room.  "Vision.  Hank.  Do either of you have any idea what's wrong with Sandman?  Could his memories have been tampered with or could he be some kind of construct sent to infiltrate the team?"

As Cap spoke he saw that additional members had joined them.  "Carol.  Carol Danvers."  Although his smile to the others had been sincere, his smile now seemed to be more heart-felt.  "It's great to see you again Carol.  I take it this is your new Binary look.  It really looks good."  When he approached Carol to shake hands, he took her hand with both of his.

"And you're Moon Knight.  Captain America, good to meet you.  At least I don't think we've met out of costume before."  As Captain America shook hands with Marc Spector, Jarvis walked in introducing Mr. Immortal.

Captain America stood silently.  His mouth slightly open and one hand on the back of his neck.  Finally, mostly to himself, he muttered, "Mr. Immortal...this has got to be a joke..."


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Captain America*
> _Captain America stood before Sandman and appeared a bit puzzled. "I've never heard of the Ultimates and I really don't remember working with you. I don't think we even really met when you were a criminal." He turned to face the rest of the room. "Vision. Hank. Do either of you have any idea what's wrong with Sandman? Could his memories have been tampered with or could he be some kind of construct sent to infiltrate the team?"_




His jaw dropped.  He didn't understand what was going on.  Cap was talking, and Flint had no idea what the hell he was saying.  "My memories...  look, it ain't that hard...  I trained wit' ya late yesterday, at the Triskelion.  Then, I went to sleep.  This mornin' I woke up and came here.  Now, you walk inna room and start tellin' me you don' know who I am?  What the f#*k is goin' on here?"

When Cap dismissed him, Flint was furious.  Smoldering eyes followed Cap for a moment, then came to rest on Vision and Beast.  "So?  Okay, c'mon.  This is just a joke, right?  Just a joke on the new guy."


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 6, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> "So?  Okay, c'mon.  This is just a joke, right?  Just a joke on the new guy."




"No joke.  I've already given my theory,"  Hank turned to Captain America. "Crossed timelines.  The rest of us are assuming that our personal histories match, but I'm not sure that's the case."  Turning back to Flint, he added, "If the meeting doesn't explain anything, I'll run some tests afterwards.  On everyone.  Rest assured, though, I'm just as confused as you are."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 6, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "No joke.  I've already given my theory,"  Hank turned to Captain America. "Crossed timelines.  The rest of us are assuming that our personal histories match, but I'm not sure that's the case."  Turning back to Flint, he added, "If the meeting doesn't explain anything, I'll run some tests afterwards.  On everyone.  Rest assured, though, I'm just as confused as you are."




*Indeed, it would seem my memories are effected as well. I remember Carol Danvers but I have no knowledge of her ever being known as Binary. Interesting, I would advice us to heard towards the main assembly room, hopefully our questions will be answered there.* 

Once Vision is finished speaking he will do just that and head towards the assembly room.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 6, 2004)

The Falcon speaks up: "I think that...Hank, is it?...might be on to something, even as outrageous as it sounds. I've noticed some irregularities as well. For example, Cap, when you mentioned me being an Avenger Reservist. I've never had any affiliation - outside of being your partner for a while - that I'm aware of with the Avengers."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 7, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal  just walking in with Jarvis....*



> “Very good, Master Craig, the others have gathered in the main dining hall until everyone had arrived, that includes Captain America.  If you will follow me, I shall introduce you to the rest of the team.”




*"most excellent Mr. Jarvis-sir...  I can't believe I'm gonna get to meet......."*



> Jarvis walked the length of the foyer and opened the main dining hall. “Pardon me, sirs and miss, may I introduce . . . Mr. Immortal,”  Jarvis said.




Craig began to tilt his head in reverence of  EARTH'S MIGHTEST HEROES,  as he walked in on the words...



			
				the SANDMAN said:
			
		

> ".......I am?  What the f#*k is goin' on here?"





			
				CAPTAIN AMERICA said:
			
		

> ....  what's wrong with Sandman?




hearing bits and pieces in the confussion...  Craig reacted  "as Cap would do"  or so he thought...

*Sandman....!SANDMAN!!!  Cripes it's the Sandman,  CAP LOOK OUT!!*

and Mr. Immortal jumped into action running to put himself inbetween his hero and the villainous Sandman!!  If anyone would die at Sandman's hands today it would have to be Mr. IMMORTAL!!

in a hurried  "battle rush"  Craig belted out orders  (as he would in his roll at leader of the Great Lakes Avengers)
*Stand back you villainous FREAK-O!!  
Cap,  break the team!  
I got this one,  the Masters of Evil are sure to be elsewhere,  even Sandman isn't dumb enough to invade Avenger's Mansion alone!!*

Mr. I  quickly goes to pull his tonfa-grappler to strike the villainous foe made of sand.......  Craig was willing to give his life  (over and over again)  if needed for his Avenger brethern....

*"You go no further,  Sandbox-boy....  
AVENGERS ASSEMBLE!!*


[OOC:  I hope this is an okay intro for Mr. I,  I totally imagine him wanting to impress Cap and the others,  and being overzealous at reacting/taking charge  as a former leader of the GLA.  Plus it's a staple of comics to have that  Hero vs. Hero  confused action...    ]


----------



## kid A (Aug 7, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by the Vision*
> _Indeed, it would seem my memories are effected as well. I remember Carol Danvers but I have no knowledge of her ever being known as Binary. Interesting, I would advice us to heard towards the main assembly room, hopefully our questions will be answered there._




"...yeah.  Crossed timelines.  Right.  Well, whatever, let's head down to the assembly room and figure this $#!& out."  Obviously confused and more than a little irritated, Flint readied himself to follow Vision out of the room when a strange, costumed, red-haired man jumped in front of him.




> *Originally posted by Mr. Immortal*
> _"You go no further, Sandbox-boy....
> AVENGERS ASSEMBLE!!_




The little man stood before him with a stick, looking to start a fight.  "Okay, look.  I ain't no bad guy.  The sooner you get that into your head, the better off we're all gonna be.  I ain't here to fight no-one, I'm here on orders from Colonel Nick Fury.  So please...  just get outta my way.  Alright?"  He simply stepped around Mr. Immortal and continued to follow the Vision out of the room.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 7, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal  tucks tail...*



> "Okay, look.  I ain't no bad guy.  The sooner you get that into your head, the better off we're all gonna be.  I ain't here to fight no-one, I'm here on orders from Colonel Nick Fury.  So please...  don't do that again.  Alright?"  He tossed Mr. Immortal's hand aside and continued to follow the Vision out of the room.




tripping on himself half confused, half from the pure power of Sandman,  Craig found himself on his tail looking up as all the other Avengers walked about him....  
*"uuuhhhh,  Cap?...  Vision?...  someone?...  is-is he, is he ...  ahh -  you guys ain't under any sorta mind control'r anything areya?
Cap?...  uhhh.... anyone?..... ummm,  ...I'm just happy to be here?
uhhh...  ....I hope I can help the, uhhh, Team?"  anyone?...*

Craig continued mumbling on for a few seconds before picking his butt up off the carpet, dusting himself off,  tucking tail and following the veterans  like a younger brother would hanging out with his brothers older friends....
boy did he feel dumb...


----------



## Unicron818 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Marc Spector*



> "And you're Moon Knight. Captain America, good to meet you. At least I don't think we've met out of costume before." As Captain America shook hands with Marc Spector, Jarvis walked in introducing Mr. Immortal.




"Hi Cap, yeah....uh, nice to see ya' again. Out of costume? Cap...we used to be teammates."

As Marc had noded or waved a humble hello to the remaining individuals in the room. "Its great and unusual to be casted for this new team....did you guys need a waterboy or something?"



> He waited several moments, then added. “Now that everyone has gathered, might I suggest that it continue in the main assembly room on sub-level one?”




"Sounds good to me Jarvis, I'd like to hear the goods on this team project"




> "uuuhhhh, Cap?... Vision?... someone?... is-is he, is he ... ahh - you guys ain't under any sorta mind control'r anything areya?





As Marc Spector turns to exit and follow Jarvis he could not have resisted the sniker of the latest entrance....

"Nice entrance.......rookie!.....hee hee."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2004)

*Vision*

Vision pauses by Mr. Immortal as he starts to pick himself up. *It would be best to get as much information before leaping to a conclussion, it tends to lessen the amount of pain and embarrassment that you get. Hopefully this will be something that you can learn from.*

He will help Mr. I get up and then he will continue on his way.


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 10, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Vision pauses by Mr. Immortal as he starts to pick himself up. *It would be best to get as much information before leaping to a conclussion, it tends to lessen the amount of pain and embarrassment that you get. Hopefully this will be something that you can learn from.*




Hank nodded.  "What the synthezoid said.  It was a nice thought, but bad timing."

Hank tried to subtly shepherd Mr. Immortal to the meeting room, showing him the way while avoiding the appearance of baby-sitting.  At the doorway, he paused and raised a hairy blue eyebrow.  "Immortal, huh?  How's that working out for you?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Captain America*

Captain America closed his eyes and tried not to say anything for the next few seconds.

"Yes, Moon Knight I do remember you now.  I don't recall you joining the Avengers but that seems to be the least of our problems.  Excuse me."

Captain America walked over to Mr. Immortal.  "Craig, I believe.  This team has a long standing tradition of looking out for each other.  I respect your attempt to do that.  However, many refer to us as Earth's Greatest Heroes and that title will be hard to live up to if we spend all of our time fighting each other.  Don't be so quick to judge.  Hawkeye has said great things about you but he started out on the wrong side of the law, too.  Let's just consider this an over eager mistake and move on, shall we."  Captain America finally smiled as he  finished speaking.  _I don't care what he says, I'm blaming Clint for this._

As The crowd began to move for the doors, Captain America approached Sandman, placing his hand on Sandman's shoulder.  "Flint, I think we all appreciate this ending quickly.  Let's see if we can discover the source of this confusion, alright?"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 10, 2004)

MOONKNIGHT said:
			
		

> As Marc Spector turns to exit and follow Jarvis he could not have resisted the sniker of the latest entrance....
> "Nice entrance.......rookie!.....hee hee."






			
				VISION said:
			
		

> *It would be best to get as much information before leaping to a conclussion, it tends to lessen the amount of pain and embarrassment that you get. Hopefully this will be something that you can learn from.*He will help Mr. I get up and then he will continue on his way.





Mr. I just sorta looked up,  embarassed at his presumptions.  Geeze,  did he feel dumb...



			
				BEAST said:
			
		

> Hank tried to subtly shepherd Mr. Immortal to the meeting room, showing him the way while avoiding the appearance of baby-sitting.  At the doorway, he paused and raised a hairy blue eyebrow.  "Immortal, huh?  How's that working out for you?"




Hanging his head a little Craig stepped onward with Hank following behind the Vision.......  It was probably best to just shut up and hope everyone would forget his little mishap.  Hopefully it wouldn't get back to the GLA...

then replying to the Beast...

*"heheh,  yeah -  you don't think it's too, like full of myself do ya, Mr. Beast-sir?...  I figured it sounded better than  'Dies-a-lot-Boy'...*  Craig smiled and tilted his head to the Beast hoping the furry Avenger would get his sense of humor  and  not think Craig was being a dink again......


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 10, 2004)

CAPTAIN AMERICA said:
			
		

> Captain America walked over to Mr. Immortal.  "Craig, I believe.  This team has a long standing tradition of looking out for each other.  I respect your attempt to do that.  However, many refer to us as Earth's Greatest Heroes and that title will be hard to live up to if we spend all of our time fighting each other.  Don't be so quick to judge.  Hawkeye has said great things about you but he started out on the wrong side of the law, too.  Let's just consider this an over eager mistake and move on, shall we."  Captain America finally smiled as he  finished speaking.  _I don't care what he says, I'm blaming Clint for this._




funny -  I like your reply with Cap and then his thought balloon...  nice work.

Craig instintively twisted away from the Beast,  not meaning any disrespect...  but... THIS was Captain America!
*"Geeze Cap,  wow...  may I call you Cap?!,  I mean -  I totally forgot about Mr. Barton's first meeting with your early Avengers!  
You and Hawkeye never got along much at first, right?  Mockingbird told us the funniest stories about you two getting worked up at one another, sir...  But I want you to know -  I know for a fact that Mr. Barton has nothing but the utmost respect for you sir...  same as me...  I mean you,  you're a legend...  you're what all other heroes are measured by,  gosh Sir,  it's just an honor being here in your presence let alone having the chance to fight by your side."*
Looking down at his shuffling feet...
*"ah-geeze sir...  you... you mighta heard about all the problems our team in Wisconsin has had,  even with Mr. Barton's great training and help...  
We've had our problems sir -  but I gotta say ...  I swear to you I'll be the best,  the very best I can be as an  A-level Avenger  Sir.  I promise I won't let you down if I can help it.*


Craig's sincerity is implicit here...  and he is surely thinking that hopefully his skill level won't let him or the team down.......


----------



## Keia (Aug 10, 2004)

_Avengers Mansion – Sub-Basement Level One
New York, New York
Time: Early Afternoon_

The group filed out of the main dining hall through the public conference area and into the main elevator.  It was a tight fit with eight teammates, but the ride was very short – barely forty-five feet.  

The elevator doors opened to a short hallway and massive metal doors at its end.  A computer panel had iris and palm identification panels as well as a keypad for an alpha-numeric code.  The Vision made quick work of the codes and identification and the group entered the secure Assembly room.

Flat screens lined several of the walls, and a large circular table dominated the room.  Eight chairs accompanied the table, with symbols on each chair identifying the occupant. Several were readily apparent as to the occupant: a five point white star, a four point yellow diamond, a crescent moon, a red letter I, twin burning stars, a pair of red wings, an hourglass, and a stylized blue letter B.  At each chair was a pull out keyboard, built into the side of the table for easy access.  In one corner of the room was a metal stand and perch.

At the head of the table was a single sheet of paper.  On the paper were a pair of simple typed instructions:

1.  Elect a chairman
2.  Chairman should enter his/her priority clearance code into computer for further instructions.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 10, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal -  like a rookie...*



> the group entered the secure Assembly room.
> Eight chairs accompanied the table, with symbols on each chair identifying the occupant.
> ... a red letter I ...
> At each chair was a pull out keyboard, built into the side of the table for easy access.  In one corner of the room was a metal stand and perch.
> ...




Mr. I started to circle the table as everyone filtered in.  Making quick work of the arrangement Craig started to point out everyone's seats marked by their symbol.
But then he hesitated...
_aww-geeze,  keep-yer mouth shut Craigers,  this ain't yer place to take point... you just gotta wait  "rookie"._
He told himself...
and then second guessing -  would that moment of hesitation he now feels be a detriment to the team........
This wasn't like Craig,  he was usually more head strong...  But the company he now keeps made it readily aware that he can't always leap before looking.
with all the internal turmoil he now worried about Craig simply stopped at the chair he deduced would be his.
Standing behind the chair with his hands on the back,  he looked at the table,  looked around to his team,  then to the  "red letter I"  on his chair and smiled.  Waiting for the others before ready to sit.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 10, 2004)

,,,


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 10, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> then replying to the Beast...
> 
> *"heheh,  yeah -  you don't think it's too, like full of myself do ya, Mr. Beast-sir?...  I figured it sounded better than  'Dies-a-lot-Boy'...*




"Oh, not at all, not at all.  'Mr. Immortal' is punchy; it gets the point across with no fuss.  I just find the metaphysical implications fascinating.  'The undiscovered country, from whose bourn no traveller returns' and yet you get frequent flier miles."  Hank suddenly looked serious.  "I had a friend, a good friend, who came back from the dead.  Once.*  It changed her."

The Beast smiled sadly.  "But I'm rambling.  Meeting time."

ooc: *Footnotes!  From Hank's perspective, Jean Grey died, came back as Phoenix, went Dark, and died again on the moon.  His Avengers haven't found any cocoons at the bottom of the ocean yet.


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 10, 2004)

Hank entered the meeting room and looked slowly around.  "This is . . . new."



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Standing behind the chair with his hands on the back,  he looked at the table,  looked around to his team,  then to the  "red letter I"  on his chair and smiled.  Waiting for the others before ready to sit.




Seeing Mr. Immortal take his seat, Hank proclaimed, "'Then all the knights of the Table Round marvelled greatly of Sir Galahad, that he durst sit there in that Siege Perilous, and was so tender of age'."  Then, with a grin, he ambled to his own chair and sat.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> _Avengers Mansion – Sub-Basement Level One
> New York, New York
> Time: Early Afternoon_
> 
> ...




Vision scans the seats and glides over to his own and sits down. 

*It would seem that we are to elect a chairman, logic would indicate that Captain America would fit that position nicely.*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 10, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Vision scans the seats and glides over to his own and sits down.
> 
> *It would seem that we are to elect a chairman, logic would indicate that Captain America would fit that position nicely.*





*"Here here,  I second the nomination!!"*
Craig couldn't quite himself on this one...  Vision was right.  Who else could lead the team as Chairperson?
There was no doubt in his mind...  surely the others would agree.


----------



## kid A (Aug 10, 2004)

*Sandman*

Avengers Mansion – Sub-Basement Level One
New York, New York
Time: Early Afternoon



> *Originally posted by the Vision*
> _It would seem that we are to elect a chairman, logic would indicate that Captain America would fit that position nicely._




When Cap spoke to him, Flint nodded curtly and continued out of the room.  He didn't blame anyone for this (_even that kid that tried to start somethin'_), he just didn't understand what was going on.  Flint followed the other "Avengers" into the briefing room and found the chair with the hourglass on it.  He didn't really have a symbol, but it was pretty obvious to him that this was supposed to be his chair.  He pulled it back and sat down, listening as the others began to speak.  Apparently, they were supposed to elect a chairman.  

"Look, I dunno who the hell most o'you are, but where I come from, Cap is the greatest leader we have.  My vote's for Cap, even if he ain't from my 'crossed timeline.'"


----------



## Unicron818 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Marc Spector*

Entering the room along side the others, he couldn't help but think this room would make an outstanding best buy ad.

Marc usually not doing so, followed suit in agreement with the other nominations. "As much as Cap can be an A$$***e.....he is the strongest to lead."


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 11, 2004)

"That's four.  I make five.  In the absence of any other candidates, I believe the motion has carried.  Any objections?"


----------



## Radiant (Aug 11, 2004)

*Binary*

Carol sits down, not noticing most of the conversation. All her attention had been on the two potential troublemakers. 

"Of course it will be Cap."

She gives him a smile since she did not have a chance to greet him properly because if that little interuption.

"These are the Avengers and it's not even a question who's the leader."

Reasonably sure that neither the Sandman or Mr I are going to start something, her gaze wonders to the Beast during the dicussion. 
_Who has he lost? I have to talk to him later, somehow I have a bad feeling._

ooc: For Binary Jean Grey turned into the Phoenix on their last meeting. She has no knowledge of her second death on the moon or the whole Dark Phoenix Saga yet.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Captain America*

Captain America took his seat at the table.  He sat his shield at his side, leaning against his chair.  He sat back in his chair, silent.  His arms crossed he looked around the table at his teammates.

_The Beast was a very honorable man and a great team player.  Hank was a great addition to the team.

Binary.  Carol Danvers.  Binary was extremely powerful but she was a bit more distant since her trip into space.  

Vision was a fantastic member to have around.  He seemed to lack self confidence (if that was possible for a machine) but constantly proved himself invaluable.

Falcon was a no-brainer.  Sam didn't consider himself a player on the Avengers scale no matter how much he contributed every time he was with the team.  

Moon Knight was a bit of a variable.  He was very capable, highly experienced and a man of honor.  The problem was he was so grim he did not always mesh well with the others.  And his sense of honor seemed to be centered around views he had never shared.

Sandman was a unique powerhouse.  No doubt he had ran on the wrong side of the law but good men had vouched for him and he would not be in this building if he wasn't worthy.  The problem would be if any of the others doubted him.

Mr. Immortal was another interesting choice.  His heart was definitely in the right place he was just a little over anxious and quick to jump.  If he could be taught to follow and work with the team this could be quite an experience for him._

Captain America sat forward in his chair.  It seemed of the members gathered here he was the most likely choice.  Especially, since they all seemed so eager to vote for him.  He had led the team before, it was not a problem.  Men like Iron Man, Thor and the Hulk had come to look to him for leadership and direction.  He just hoped that if timelines were as screwed up as they might be that no one was voting for Captain America thinking he was Steve.

"All right.  I'll accept the mantle of Chairperson.  Assuming there are no objections."   He punched in his Clearance I.D. number into the computer.


----------



## Keia (Aug 13, 2004)

After typing in his authorization code, Captain America’s personal view screen indicated the code had been accepted . . . 

*Authorization Accepted.  Congratulations, Captain American on your Chairmanship.  Auto-Loading Introduction . . . please wait . . . *  

Moments ticked by . . . then an image began to take shape above the table in the middle of the room.  A young woman in a blue and yellow jumpsuit began coalesce: long, dark auburn hair to past her shoulders, blue eyes, quite striking in appearance, a badge with the initials AGF on her chest in silver and red, two gold pips on the collar of her jumpsuit.  She slowly rotated in place, seeming to look at everyone seated at the table.  When the image began to speak, the voice was much softer than anyone had expected.

“Welcome, Avengers.  As some of you may have realized, things are not as they would appear.  Each of you have been selected to assist in a matter of great peril, for all of us.  The Avenger Mansion, and all those currently within the mansion have been unhinged from time.  This was not accomplished without a great deal of thought and discussion, but in the end it was decided that it was necessary to salvage what little we have left.”

The woman paused for several moments as she appeared to collect herself to continue.

“Time . . . is not as linear as many of you may think.  Much can disrupt the flow, creating divergences from the proper flow.  This divergences in and of themselves are harmless in moderation.  However, a proliferation of divergences can ripple back into all continuities disrupting the basic fabric of reality itself.  Lives have been lost . . . will be lost . . . in all continuities unless something is done . . . unless someone rises to the challenge.  That challenge goes out to you . . . You are asked to follow your namesake, and avenge those that have and will be lost . . . by correcting continuity at specific points in time, allowing time to correct itself . . . .”

Again the young woman paused, seeming to look into the eyes of each of the avengers as she rotated in place.  Very quietly, she said . . .

“You have questions . . . .”

OOC: All


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Captain America*

Captain America stood, both hands placed on the table in front of him.

"Who exactly are you and why do you think you can use the Avengers as your personal army?"

Captain America appeared frozen.  His body tense.  His eyes however, were taking in everything about the woman and seemed ready to leap into action.  

He will act only to defend himself or stop another from attacking before they get answers.


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 16, 2004)

Hank had a list of questions to ask, but when Captain America spoke, he decided it was best to wait his turn.  The Captain had already asked the most important question anyway.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 17, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal  pipes up...*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Captain America stood, both hands placed on the table in front of him.
> 
> "Who exactly are you and why do you think you can use the Avengers as your personal army?"
> 
> Captain America appeared frozen.  His body tense.  His eyes however, were taking in everything about the woman and seemed ready to leap into action.





Cap made the perfect point...  
But in looking around the team -  Mr. I. had to wonder......
*"...and why us?  ..... 
Vision makes sense on a technical level,  Cap makes sense as the guiding light to lead...  But the rest of us?...   Why aren't Dr. Pym or IronMan or even the Fantastic Four and Dr. Richards here??  Or maybe even Doctor Strange!
Aren't they better equipped for this time/dimension stuff?...  
I barely passed high school physics...."*

Craig wasn't used to keeping quiet, he was sure to be reprimanded by Captain America later for his speaking out of turn  -  but with the good you take the bad... being a Great Lakes Avenger hadn't preparred him for this kind of news........
*"'unhinged?!!'  what does that even mean??*


----------



## Mimic (Aug 17, 2004)

*Vision*

Vision watches the women talk and listens to the responses that followed. *An interesting theory, if we are to believe you,* he says addressing the women, *then it would be logical that none of us are from the same line, how did you grab us from each of our individual time lines?*

*Its more then likely,* he says addressing Mr. Immortal, *that they couldn't just grab whomever they wanted, that certain people from certain time line are integral to the continuation of that specific line. Or that whomever they are fighting against are watching the more important heros and villians, thus they selected us because we were not important enough or that we are expendable.

I for one wish to hear more, who is creating these disturbances in the timeline and for what purpose?*


----------



## kid A (Aug 17, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by the Vision*
> _I for one wish to hear more, who is creating these disturbances in the timeline and for what purpose?_




This was almost too much for him to comprehend.  Flint was no scientist, and he was not going to pretend he understood everything that was happening.  In the Ultimates, he was for the most part, a point of strength.  While he was not the dimmest bulb, he certainly didn't bring much to the table in terms of intelligence.  He was there to do the heavy work.  So, in response to the discussion, Flint simply folded his arms, sat back in his seat and listened, desperately trying to figure out what the hell was going on.


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2004)

_Main Assembly Room
Sub-basement level one
Avengers Mansion_



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Who exactly are you and why do you think you can use the Avengers as your personal army?"




“My name is Sandra, and I am a holographic representation,” the young woman’s image replied.  She considered the second part of the question a moment or two before continuing.  “The Avengers are one of Earth's foremost organizations of costumed superhuman adventurers dedicated to safeguarding the world from any threat beyond the power of conventional peacekeeping forces to handle.  This would fall under your charter.”



			
				Mr. Immortal said:
			
		

> *"...and why us? ..... Vision makes sense on a technical level,  Cap makes sense as the guiding light to lead...  But the rest of us?...   Why aren't Dr. Pym or IronMan or even the Fantastic Four and Dr. Richards here??  Or maybe even Doctor Strange!  Aren't they better equipped for this time/dimension stuff?...  I barely passed high school physics...."*




The young woman smiled warmly at the exuberance that Craig displayed.  With a smile she replied, “I'm sorry. My responses are limited. You have to ask the right question.”



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *“An interesting theory, if we are to believe you,* he says addressing the woman, *then it would be logical that none of us are from the same line, how did you grab us from each of our individual time lines?”*




“You may or may not be from the same timeline.  All of you, however, are from a timeline that has been splintered at some point.  This splintering, was one of the reasons you were chosen.  You were not taken . . . the mansion was shifted through the timelines and you entered it,” the young woman corrected.



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *“I for one wish to hear more, who is creating these disturbances in the timeline and for what purpose?*




“Knowing future events could be damage the timelines even further,”  Sandra stated.  “But many of you have encountered individuals with the ability to travel through time . . . Dr. Doom, Kang, and Reed Richards are just a few examples of such individuals.  These individuals have contributed to the problem, creating alternate timelines.”

OOC: All


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 17, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal continues questioning*



> “My name is Sandra, and I am a holographic representation,” the young woman’s image replied.





*"geeze lady, yer avoidin' the question ...  
like Cap said Who are you?
Who are you workin' for,  who do you represent?
an' what authority do you have to use us,  no matter the cause...?

Heck,  you could BE Kang or his evil twin sister or somethin'."*

Craig looked around for approval of his questioning.  
It might not be his place to speak up -  but he couldn't help it,  having lead the GLA for so long he was used to taking charge and asking the tough questions...
Hopefully these were the  "right"  ones.......


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 17, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *Heck,  you could BE Kang or his evil twin sister or somethin'."*
> 
> Craig looked around for approval of his questioning.
> It might not be his place to speak up -  but he couldn't help it,  having lead the GLA for so long he was used to taking charge and asking the tough questions...
> Hopefully these were the  "right"  ones.......




Hank shook his head.  "She isn't Doctor Doom.  She's an answering machine.  But you're absolutely right.  There's no reason why we should take any of this at face value.

But on the other hand . . . despite the unusual trappings, this is just a case of someone asking for help.  And whether we call ourselves Avengers or Ultimates or Defenders or X-Men or the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders, that's what we do.  We help people.  So for now I think we should trust her.  Not blindly, and if other evidence arises we'll examine it carefully, but if suspicion is always our first response, we'll never get anything done."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 17, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal*



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Hank shook his head.  "And whether we call ourselves Avengers or Ultimates or Defenders or X-Men or the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders, "





Leaning up in his chair to look down the table at Hank, who had been the Avenger that had greated him with kind words eariler...  Craig feels comfy enough to ask.
*"What's an ultimate?..."*


----------



## Mimic (Aug 17, 2004)

*Vision*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “You may or may not be from the same timeline.  All of you, however, are from a timeline that has been splintered at some point.  This splintering, was one of the reasons you were chosen.  You were not taken . . . the mansion was shifted through the timelines and you entered it,” the young woman corrected.




*It is true that we entered on our own volition, but we did not realise the full extent of what you wanted, if we were to decline this could we go back to our own timeline?*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “Knowing future events could be damage the timelines even further,”  Sandra stated.  “But many of you have encountered individuals with the ability to travel through time . . . Dr. Doom, Kang, and Reed Richards are just a few examples of such individuals.  These individuals have contributed to the problem, creating alternate timelines.”




*How are we to attempt a solution if we do not know what the problem is. We can not simply go back into time and start changing things without knowing the total effects of our tampering. Are we attempting to merge the various alternate timelines back into one and if so which timeline will exist and will the others simply cease to exist?*


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Captain America*

Captain America listened to the arguments and questions the group posed to Sandra.  They were extremely valid.  There were two problems that concerned him.  The first was that there was an awful lot to swallow, based on what they had just been told.  They were bound to overlook something and he did not want it to be something crucial.  The second was that all though she was not Doctor Doom, there did not seem to be any way to tell if she was using them for her personal gain.

He stood up straight, arms crossed over his chest.  "Sandra.  It seems, if we are to believe you, that we have little choice since we do not know the guidelines available to us.  Why don't you explain exactly what you need us to do and why we need to do it and we can try to fill in some gaps from there."  He looked her square in the face.  His gaze hard, his chin up, his posture demanding.


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 18, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Leaning up in his chair to look down the table at Hank, who had been the Avenger that had greated him with kind words eariler...  Craig feels comfy enough to ask.
> *"What's an ultimate?..."*




Hank leaned in and quietly responded, "I'm not sure.  Sandman mentioned them earlier, and I needed an example of a team I've never been on."


----------



## Radiant (Aug 18, 2004)

*Binary*

Carol doesn't understand of all what Sandra is saying but she's been through enough to accept it might be true.

"It doesn't realy matter, no one bothers to move the Avengers mansion through different timelines if it ain't important. And if we are used for someone gain we will find out sooner or later and kick their... you know.
It happened before. Let's hear what is expected of us before we accuse anyone.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 18, 2004)

The Falcon nodded after Binary spoke.

"Some specifics would be nice. I don't like the idea of someone jerking my chain. There'd better be a damn good explanation for all of this, or I'd just as soon walk out the door."


----------



## kid A (Aug 18, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by the Beast*
> _Hank leaned in and quietly responded, "I'm not sure. Sandman mentioned them earlier, and I needed an example of a team I've never been on."_




Flint eyed Mr. Immortal and directed an answer toward him and the Beast.  "The Ultimates are a government-sanctioned team of superhumans.  It kinda sounds like I'm on a team of your 'Avengers' outta an alternate timeline."


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Captain America*

He looked over each of the team as they spoke.  It was good that they didn't trust this woman and even better that they voiced valid reasons why.

"As the Beast said, it doesn't matter what we call ourselves, we are up to the challenge.  I think it is time we found out exactly what it is you want the Avengers to do for you, Sandra.  And why." 

His chiseled jaw stuck out slightly as he stood there.  It was obvious he was feeling stubborn.  But you would seldom learn that from listening to him.  You would only know this if you knew Captain America and how to read his body language.


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2004)

_Main Assembly Room
Sub-basement level one
Avengers Mansion_



			
				Mr. Immortal said:
			
		

> *"geeze lady, yer avoidin' the question ...  like Cap said Who are you? Who are you workin' for,  who do you represent? an' what authority do you have to use us,  no matter the cause...?"*




“I did not avoid the question, I answered the question exactly as asked.  My name is Sandra, and I work for the Avengers.  I have no authority to ‘use’ you . . . you are free to make your own decisions,” the young woman replied.  During her explanation, there was very little emotion – she did not appear annoyed or concerned.  Her only display of expression came at the slight raise of her eyebrow at the word ‘authority.’(a)



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *It is true that we entered on our own volition, but we did not realize the full extent of what you wanted, if we were to decline this could we go back to our own timeline?*




“You may depart at anytime . . . though were you to decline another would be chosen in your place.  In addition, there is a risk that you may simply cease to exist when returning to an uncorrected timeline . . . .” the young woman replied. The woman clearly looked uncomfortable about this prospect, though her voice did not change.  “However, each can return to only to their respective timeline.”



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *How are we to attempt a solution if we do not know what the problem is. We can not simply go back into time and start changing things without knowing the total effects of our tampering. Are we attempting to merge the various alternate timelines back into one and if so which timeline will exist and will the others simply cease to exist?*




“The timelines will return to normal and the future will be assured.  The Avengers responsibility is to adjust variant timelines, allowing the natural course of events to correct any minor variations,”  Sandra replied.



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Sandra.  It seems, if we are to believe you, that we have little choice since we do not know the guidelines available to us.  Why don't you explain exactly what you need us to do and why we need to do it and we can try to fill in some gaps from there."  He looked her square in the face.  His gaze hard, his chin up, his posture demanding.




“Guidelines are available for the Avengers Chairman,” Sandra stated.  Captain America noted that the information appeared on his personal view screen within the table (b) 



Spoiler



“Avengers will be notified of the current timeline variation within the Main Assembly Room or remotely through a device, called a talus, worn by the Avengers Chairman.  The Mansion and everything within can shift to the respective timeline for a short duration, during which the parameters of the mission will be detailed.  The duration of the Mansion’s ability to stay is dependent on the digression of the timeline and will be available at the time of the Mansion’s arrival.  Completion of the mission parameters will be noted on the talus, at which point, timelines will correct and one or more Avengers may return to their ‘corrected’ timelines, safely.  This will occur instantly as the current timeline rejects the corrected persona.  Replacements will enter the Mansion after the current mission and before the subsequent mission.  When a mission will take place is dependent on timeline tensile strength and the non-spatial continuum in general."



(a) - DC 16 Spot to notice, roll for yourselves on this one.

(b) – Captain America and Falcon (through link to Redwing, who can see the screen) only.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 27, 2004)

*Vision*

*It would seem that in order to protect my family I must make sure that these corrections are implimented. You have my support, I will do whatever is necessary.* Vision tells the holographic women, he will lean back in his chair and watch the others come to a decision.

<spot check= 12 failed>


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Captain America*

"Hmm."  Captain America stared hard at Sandra as she spoke.  Something about her words he could not put his finger on.  She was answering their questions but, it seemed that she was still avoiding something.

He looked down as his computer screen blinked on.  He read the information once and then looked around at the others.  He gave them a brief, concise account of what he had read.

"Sandra.  You say you are an Avenger yourself.  Does this mean you will be joining us on this mission.  Or missions, according to what I have just read.  And if you are an Avenger, what can you tell us of yourself and your team."  Without hesitating, he looked down at his screen again and quickly back up to Sandra.   "And where do I get this 'talus' mentioned here in the briefing?"




spot check of 16 for ol' wing-head


----------



## Unicron818 (Aug 29, 2004)

*MoonKnight*

MoonKnight had remained quite through the interview. Viewing expressions. Taking in questioins, processing just how amazing a situation this has become. No time line stuff seemed to change from walking from the cab to the building to the confrence room. Nothing out of sorts seemed to take place. 

"Cap? Sandra? I have some questions that need addressed...

"Sandra, where in time are we know? And these splinters in the timelines...they have something to do with each one of us personally? You also said we make our own choices, but if we leave we could die or destroy our timelines? If this is true why the invites? Why not just teleport us to never never land or where ever you are and just demand us?"


----------



## Radiant (Aug 29, 2004)

*Binary*

Carol looks curious at the hologram as she tries to guess what it might be.

"I've travlled through time, half the galaxy and even made it through Kansas. No news there. But what makes you sure that anything we do will cause the changes you want? Tampering with the timeline isn't something you should do lightly. The consequences are probably more than a little impressive."


----------



## kid A (Aug 30, 2004)

*Sandman*

Flint could not believe what he was hearing.  It was no doubt that he'd seen some odd things in his short life, ever since he was changed by the cruel experiments of Justin Hammer.  Even when he joined the Ultimates, he had gotten used to expecting the strange and unusual in some of the mission briefings.  But, this was too much.  Someone was f**king with him, and he wanted to know why.

"Alright, look, what the hell is going on around here?  And don't give me that bulls**t about 'splintered' or 'alternate' timelines.  You people are just alright with this?  Some chick shows up on your table... just up and tells you your 'timelines have been splintered' and you're all like, 'Oh, yeah, right, that makes sense.'  Man, who the s**t does that?  Well, that don't make sense to me!  How the hell does a timeline get splintered anyway?  And who the f**k is keeping track of what timelines've been splintered.  And, what the hell are we s'posed to do about it, anyways?  I wanna know what's going on, and I wanna know RIGHT NOW!"


----------



## Radiant (Aug 30, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Flint could not believe what he was hearing.  It was no doubt that he'd seen some odd things in his short life, ever since he was changed by the cruel experiments of Justin Hammer.  Even when he joined the Ultimates, he had gotten used to expecting the strange and unusual in some of the mission briefings.  But, this was too much.  Someone was f**king with him, and he wanted to know why.
> 
> "Alright, look, what the hell is going on around here?  And don't give me that bulls**t about 'splintered' or 'alternate' timelines.  You people are just alright with this?  Some chick shows up on your table... just up and tells you your 'timelines have been splintered' and you're all like, 'Oh, yeah, right, that makes sense.'  Man, who the s**t does that?  Well, that don't make sense to me!  How the hell does a timeline get splintered anyway?  And who the f**k is keeping track of what timelines've been splintered.  And, what the hell are we s'posed to do about it, anyways?  I wanna know what's going on, and I wanna know RIGHT NOW!"




"Or what? Are you going to attack a hologram?"

So far Carol more or less ignored the Sandman. She never had much to with him but to her knowledge he was still a wanted criminal. 

"Someone with your history should consider to be a bit less agressive."


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2004)

_Main Assembly Room
Sub-basement level one
Avengers Mansion_



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Sandra.  You say you are an Avenger yourself.  Does this mean you will be joining us on this mission.  Or missions, according to what I have just read.  And if you are an Avenger, what can you tell us of yourself and your team . . . and where do I get this 'talus' mentioned here in the briefing?"




“I stated that I worked for the Avengers, Captain America,”   Sandra replied.  The young woman looked down to the table and continued, “I am unable to currently move from the location of this holographic projection device.  I can’t tell you of the current Avengers team . . . and the talus is down on the next level in the equipment room, locker #1.”



			
				Moonknight said:
			
		

> "Cap? Sandra? I have some questions that need addressed . . . Sandra, where in time are we now? And these splinters in the timelines . . . they have something to do with each one of us personally? You also said we make our own choices, but if we leave we could die or destroy our timelines? If this is true why the invites? Why not just teleport us to never, never land or where ever you are and just demand us?"




“ ‘We’ are not in the same time,”  the young woman stated in a continued calm and easy voice.  “The splinters may have something with you personally, it is difficult to be certain.  If you leave this room and this task, there is no guarantee that your timeline will not ultimately be destroyed.  Your timeline will not likely be destroyed by your arrival (though that is possible), as a fractured timeline it has a much greater chance of becoming unstable and collapsing under it.  Finally, the power required to move individuals is the same as moving a structure through time, making individual time travel a less efficient, though sometimes necessary mode of transportation.”



			
				Binary said:
			
		

> "I've traveled through time, half the galaxy and even made it through Kansas. No news there. But what makes you sure that anything we do will cause the changes you want? Tampering with the timeline isn't something you should do lightly. The consequences are probably more than a little impressive."




“The risks have been calculated and understood,” Sandra replied.  “The more corrections that are made to timelines, the more stable those that remain will be . . .”

Anything further which could have been said was interrupted by Sandman’s outburst. (See above post)

When he was finished, Sandra did not reply.


----------



## kid A (Aug 31, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Binary*
> _"Someone with your history should consider to be a bit less agressive."_




Irritated, Flint turned in his chair to face Binary.  "Oh, what, this is okay by you?"  Gesturing toward the holographic projection, he continued, "She ain't even answerin' your questions.  No, some magic 'talus' is gonna tell us what we're supposed to do.  How do we know she ain't another one o' them shapechangin' aliens or a mutant trynna get into our heads or somethin'?"


----------



## Radiant (Aug 31, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Irritated, Flint turned in his chair to face Binary.  "Oh, what, this is okay by you?"  Gesturing toward the holographic projection, he continued, "She ain't even answerin' your questions.  No, some magic 'talus' is gonna tell us what we're supposed to do.  How do we know she ain't another one o' them shapechangin' aliens or a mutant trynna get into our heads or somethin'?"




"Maybe you would be more happy if she explained the scientific workings of this Talus? Have you become a genius in the league of Reed Richards within the last few years? If not there's about no chance of understanding it. Still I've seen things that could do a lot more strange stuff than she described so this Talus doesn't seem so impossible to me."
She sighs and the accusations.
"Oh please, the Skrull are not nearly subtle enough for a move like this. Despite that they are currently caught in a little intergalactic war with the ever expanding Shi'ar empire. We are just too small to even be important enough for them to pull this of. Personally I don't know of any more shapechangin aliens with the technology for dimensional travel and I have seen a lot of them lately. 
To mutants who want to get in our heads...
She rolls her eyes..
"Even if that would make the slightest sense, Vision wouldn't be affected so the whole ploy would be for nothing."


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 31, 2004)

Listening the dueling tantrums between Binary and Sandman, the Falcon and Redwing exchanged glances. The bird actually rolled its eyes and shrugged.

Grinning, the Falcon said, "So, then, Cap, what's our first move? Seems to me the best way to tell if Sandra here is on the up and up is to put her claims to the test. _Praxis_ versus _theoria_, if I recall my Socrates correctly."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 1, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Even if that would make the slightest sense, Vision wouldn't be affected so the whole ploy would be for nothing."




*That would be incorrect, I am susceptible to mental attack like anyone else. Although the chance of each of us being mentally controlled at this particular time is remote, 97.34 percent to be exact. * Vision says to Carol

*Although your worries are a concern,* he says looking towards Flint, *everything that she has said would explain why none of our memories coincide, nor has she tried to overtly bring us to her cause, even stating that we can leave when we desire. Consider the fact that you can turn into sand and and I am a synthetic human that can phase through wall, with that in mind is the possibility of divergent timelines so unbelievable?*


----------



## Radiant (Sep 1, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> *That would be incorrect, I am susceptible to mental attack like anyone else. Although the chance of each of us being mentally controlled at this particular time is remote, 97.34 percent to be exact. * Vision says to Carol
> 
> *Although your worries are a concern,* he says looking towards Flint, *everything that she has said would explain why none of our memories coincide, nor has she tried to overtly bring us to her cause, even stating that we can leave when we desire. Consider the fact that you can turn into sand and and I am a synthetic human that can phase through wall, with that in mind is the possibility of divergent timelines so unbelievable?*




"I stand corrected."
Carol smiles softly at the Visions explanation. 
_It's good to have someone who remains calm all the time. I lost my temper again. Seems to happen a lot since the transformation. I know Ms Marvel wasn't like that. And even if I'm not exactly her I know I wasn't either before my transformation._


----------



## Arani Korden (Sep 1, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Grinning, the Falcon said, "So, then, Cap, what's our first move? Seems to me the best way to tell if Sandra here is on the up and up is to put her claims to the test. _Praxis_ versus _theoria_, if I recall my Socrates correctly."




Hank grinned.  "A man after my own heart.  As fond as I am of the gentlemanly art of debate, it's getting us nowhere.  If we accept that Sandra is on the level, then we have work to do.  If she's lying, then any information we gain by further questioning will be equally suspect."


----------



## kid A (Sep 1, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by the Vision*
> _Although your worries are a concern, he says looking towards Flint, everything that she has said would explain why none of our memories coincide, nor has she tried to overtly bring us to her cause, even stating that we can leave when we desire. Consider the fact that you can turn into sand and and I am a synthetic human that can phase through wall, with that in mind is the possibility of divergent timelines so unbelievable?_




Angered, Flint opened his mouth to retort, but was interrupted by Vision.  Begrudgingly at first, he listened to what Vision had to say.  He understood what the...  synthetic human... was getting at.  If nothing else, he did have to agree that everyone seemed genuinely out of their element, even the ones who knew eachother.  And the one man who might know him, Cap, acted like they had never even met.  Ultimately, Flint didn't understand what exactly was happening, and that was his main problem.  When Flint didn't understand something, it made him feel stupid.  Which, in turn, caused him to be defensive.  If there was one thing he hated, it was feeling stupid.  

As a gesture of goodwill, Flint raised his hands for a moment before apologizing for his outburst.  His apology was directed to everyone, but his gaze was centered on Binary when he said, "Sorry.  Look, I ain't aimin' to start a scrap or nothin', I just don't...  I don't understand what's going on 'round here, or how this could even happen in the first place."  He sat back down in his seat, and folded his arms.  "This is all sorta new to me.  I ain't used to time travel or alternate realities."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 1, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal can't stand it anymore...*



			
				SANDMAN said:
			
		

> "I just don't...  I don't understand what's going on 'round here, or how this could even happen in the first place."  He sat back down in his seat, and folded his arms.  "This is all sorta new to me.  I ain't used to time travel or alternate realities."




Craig couldn't believe what he was hearing...  It made sense to question,  but it was final -  Cap had already made the decision,  what was left to discuss after that?!!
Somebody needed to stand up to the big BULLY,  Mrs. Danvers did a good job but Craig knew bullies only listen to bully mentality.  And for the good of the team Craig would be happy to fill that roll...  for Cap and the team!!
Slamming back in his logoed chair,  Mr. Immortal stood to confront the "reformed" criminal...  His chair landed somewhere behind on the floor.

*"That's ENOUGH  outa you mister!! 
Cap's already made the call  and  where he leads you WILL follow got that beachboy?!!"*

Mr. Immortal had NO FEAR as he stood with hands on hips in his best heroic pose...

*"Ah might just be a new recruit for the big leagues  fella,  but I LEAD a team-a HEROES  while you were still out there robbin an stealin and beatin up on poor Spidey for nearly 4 years!!
You...  ...yer nothin but a two-bit thug...  now sit there and shut-yer trap while Vision and Beast figure this mess out  and  Cap gives us the order!!"*

Craig wasn't trying to become as disruptive as the Sandman had been to the meeting -  but he was tired of all his doubting about AVENGER duty...  Craig looked to Cap for any subtle hints,  but was ready to put the big brute in his place.....

then on a roll -  before stepping back...
*"You got something to prove SANDBOX?!!
You got some violent tendacies you just gotta git rid of Mr. BIG BAD?!!
Well you ain't gonna be a problem to our team anymore!!!  
GOT THAT!!
I been killed by WAY more badder guys than you!"*

Craig looked his steeliest gaze at the Sandman,  and then in a less loud but equally agressive voice...
*"an watch yer swearin around the ladies, mister!
this ain't a pool hall..."*


[PS:  OOC -  hey guys, FYI ...  I'm NOT trying to "start" anything,  I'm just trying to play up Mr. I's innocent irreverence.  He really looks up to heroes like Cap, Vision, Beast,  etc...  and has it in mind to prove himself on THERE side,  hence trying to "help" them.  But yes I know it's possibly only creating issues and drama...  but that's comics for you...  and what team isn't great with a little rivalry.  Heck maybe Flint and Craig will be the bestest of friends in the future!!  Hope that's cool]


----------



## kid A (Sep 1, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Mr. Immortal*_Craig looked his steeliest gaze at the Sandman, and then in a less loud but equally agressive voice...
> "an watch yer swearin around the ladies, mister!
> this ain't a pool hall..."_




His eyes widened at Mr. Immortal's display, and he did his best not to laugh.  After a moment of silence, however, Flint could not hold it back any longer.  He laughed for a few moments, and then between chuckles he said, "Whatever.  Siddown, small fry, I already said I ain't lookin' for a scrap."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 1, 2004)

*Vision*

Vision watchs Mr. Immortals' "outburst" and can't help but chuckle slightly to himself as he leans over to whomever he is seated by.

*He certainly is... enthusiastic* he says in a quiet tone.



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Hank grinned. "A man after my own heart. As fond as I am of the gentlemanly art of debate, it's getting us nowhere. If we accept that Sandra is on the level, then we have work to do. If she's lying, then any information we gain by further questioning will be equally suspect."




*I agree as well, endless debate will get us no closer to the truth. I say Captain America retreives the "Talus" and then we will learn more about what our first mission will be.*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 1, 2004)

*Mr. I  scraps for dignity...*



> SANDMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looking around at the others,  Craig was happy his directness hadn't been confronted -  looks like Flint was backing down in his own way.
_It WORKED!!_
Craig thought to himself,  filling him with a warm glowy smile......
No one looks any worse for it...  that's what he hoped for all along.
Craig could accept that,  let him chuckle.

Before dropping his hands to his side and picking up his chair...
*"ahh geeze Mr. Marko,  Ah'm sorry Ah had to be like that...  Ah'm glad you're a bigger man than the alter-Sandman from my dimension.  
If yer willin to fergive and ferget Ah'm willin to let this little incident slide off our backs."*

Mr. Immortal  (in full Red, White and Blue colorful spandex), probably gaudy to Flint Marko,  stretched out his hand  wide and open  offering back the olive branch that Sandman had started...

*Are we good?... ... TEAMMATE?...*

Picking up his chair and sitting down Craig did his best to assume an intellectual pose...  Putting his elbows up on the table and all his fingers together in steeple form in front of his nose......

*"Now...  ...how about that  TALUS  thing-a-ma-jig??"*


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2004)

MR. Immortal said:
			
		

> *"Now...  ...how about that  TALUS  thing-a-ma-jig??"*




"There is no need for the talus at this juncture,"  Sandra stated.  "It will help you while on your mission, if you ever question your task.  However, I can discuss your first mission with you . . . assuming all are in agreement."

OOC: Sound off your agreement and we'll get started!!


----------



## Radiant (Sep 1, 2004)

*Binary*

Carol Danvers who faced Gladiator in close combat and lived to tell the tale suddenly finds herself shoked by the outburst of a funny looking little man.
She even inches her chair backwards a little just to make sure she's not between Sandman and Mr I. During one of the few moments Mr I uses to breath she soflty says: "You know I think his reaction was perfectly natural and he even apologized..."
She stops then the show goes on, leaning as far back in her chair as possible to get distance between herself and whatever might come of this. 
"...never mind..."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 1, 2004)

*Mr I*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "There is no need for the talus at this juncture,"  Sandra stated.  "It will help you while on your mission, if you ever question your task.  However, I can discuss your first mission with you . . . assuming all are in agreement."
> 
> OOC: Sound off your agreement and we'll get started!!





"let's git this party started Sandy"
Craig leans back in his chair looking toward his new pal Flint...  
and quietly mimes the words:
*"her SANDY...  not you *sandy*..."*
while putting his left hand up pointing through it at the hologram and shaking his head....  then smiling nerviously.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 1, 2004)

*Mr I*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "There is no need for the talus at this juncture,"  Sandra stated.  "It will help you while on your mission, if you ever question your task.  However, I can discuss your first mission with you . . . assuming all are in agreement."
> 
> OOC: Sound off your agreement and we'll get started!!





*"let's git this party started Sandy"*
Craig leans back in his chair looking toward his new pal Flint...  
and quietly mimes the words:
*"her SANDY...  not you *sandy*..."*
while putting his left hand up pointing through it at the hologram and shaking his head....  then smiling nerviously.


----------



## kid A (Sep 1, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Mr. Immortal*
> _Are we good?... ... TEAMMATE?..._




Unsure whether to be irritated or entertained by the guy, Flint shrugged and replied, "Sure."  He stretched his hand across the table toward Mr. Immortal, the familiar sand effect overtaking his arm as it closed the gap between their hands.  Grasping Mr. Immortal's hand firmly in his abrasive grip, he shook it once, and sat back down.




> *Originally posted by Sandra*
> _"There is no need for the talus at this juncture," Sandra stated. "It will help you while on your mission, if you ever question your task. However, I can discuss your first mission with you . . . assuming all are in agreement." _




Crossing his arms again, Flint nodded at the hologram, "Yeah, sure, just make with the explanations, already."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 1, 2004)

*Binary*

"Ready"
_Whatever's going on, I'm sure Hank will figure it out._


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 1, 2004)

The Falcon said, "Like I already said, we need to put some plan into action. Also, maybe we should get Jarvis to bring in some decaf."


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> The Falcon said, "Like I already said, we need to put some plan into action. Also, maybe we should get Jarvis to bring in some decaf."




Almost on que, the buzzer next to the heavy door securing the main assembly room rang.  An image opened on everyone's personal screen of Jarvis patiently waiting outside the door with a service tray, towel over his left arm and all.

Anyone could release the lock on the door with the proper access code, opening the door without even getting up.


----------



## Arani Korden (Sep 2, 2004)

*Beast*

Hank was about to punch in the code for the door, but he stopped, fingers still hovering over the keys.  He turned to the hologram.

"What about Jarvis?  How does he fit into this?  Was he pulled from his own timeline simply to be our butler?"


----------



## Mimic (Sep 2, 2004)

*Vision*

*I too am ready to go.* Vision states to the holographic woman. He is about to let Jarvis in but he notices that Beast beat him to it


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Captain America*

Captain America sat in his chair and switched his computer work station over to a clean page under 'Log Entires."

"I believe we have all voiced our agreement to continue, Sandra.  Please go ahead with our mission details so we may begin."  He then began to quickly type some notes on what they had learned so far.  He stopped at the mention of Jarvis.  He looked at the door and then back at Sandra.

"What is Jarvis' fate.  Is he unhinged like the rest of us?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2004)

Captain America (and others) said:
			
		

> "What is Jarvis' fate.  Is he unhinged like the rest of us?"




"I believe it would be better if you heard the answer from Jarvis rather than myself," Sandra replied.  As she slowly rotated around, she nodded - almost in thanks - to each of the Avengers that agreed to help . . . her eyes finally resting on Moon Knight.

One of the Avengers must have pressed the button releasing the door, because it opened, and Jarvis bowed from his head, noting everyone’s gaze on him.  

When asked, Jarvis smiled and in his clipped British accent replied surprisingly with a bit of humor, “Dear me, I hope I am not ‘unhinged’ . . . I prefer the term displaced, actually.  As to my fate, I am aware of it.  I was instructed upon my return to the Mansion with perishables from the market this morning . . . and no, I actually volunteered myself.  I felt that if the Avengers were going off on some grand mission, then it was my duty to remain and ensure everything ran as smoothly as possible.”

Drinks and light appetizers were brought around to everyone, including a dual bowl attachment to Redwing’s stand.  Most of the choices were listed as favorites of the team, or from the memory of Jarvis himself . . . several other choices were available just in case.

With efficient speed of a man who knows his job, Jarvis was finished in a matter of moments and retreating from the room.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 3, 2004)

*Vision*

*It would seem that some things don't change regardless of what timeline you are from.* Vision tells Jarvis as he serves the refreshements.


----------



## Unicron818 (Sep 6, 2004)

*MoonKnight*

A good crackle of a laugh was in order after MR.I's outburst....as Marc had thought to himself..."at least I know the "I" isn't for Intellegence"...hee hee

As far as being in or out...you've peaked my curiousity....I'm also in.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Captain America*

Captain America watched Jarvis as he circled the table, serving everyone.  A small smile creased the Captain's face.  As Jarvis approached, Captain America reached for the iced tea Jarvis had taken to providing for him recently.

"Thank you old friend and not just for the refreshments.  I appreciate your devotion to our cause.  You are every bit as much of an Avenger as anyone here.  However, this is not your fight and if you would like to leave I will back your decision."


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2004)

_Main Assembly Room
Sub-basement level one
Avengers Mansion_



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Thank you old friend and not just for the refreshments.  I appreciate your devotion to our cause.  You are every bit as much of an Avenger as anyone here.  However, this is not your fight and if you would like to leave I will back your decision."




"That will not be necessary, sir, though I am deeply touched by your concern and I appreciate the offer,"  Jarvis replied.  "So long as there is a Avenger present to deal with the threats to our society, I gladly do my duty to assist in my small way."

Jarvis finished passing out the refreshments and appetizers, then departed the room through the large bank vault-like door, its heavy close and the green light on the screens of each Avenger indicating the room was sealed again.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 7, 2004)

*Binary*

After the doors are sealed again Carol takes a last glance at the assembled team, trying to estimate who she's with. If they are from different timelines these might not be the people she knows. Still some olf friends, like Cap and the Beast just have to be ok, regardless what timeline they are from.
_Doesn't matter, we just have to see how it works out._

"So Sandra, how about you tell us what we should do first? I could enjoy Jarvies refreshments all day but I guess we won't be solving any problems with that."


----------



## Keia (Sep 10, 2004)

_Main Assembly Room
Sub-basement level one
Avengers Mansion_



			
				Binary said:
			
		

> "So Sandra, how about you tell us what we should do first? I could enjoy Jarvy’s refreshments all day but I guess we won't be solving any problems with that."




“Very well, Binary,”  Sandra replied, “Since everyone appears to be in agreement . . . .”

The hologram of the young woman faded from view to be replaced by a hologram of a group of people.  One, a woman with blond hair and a black lycra costume, complete with golden trim and a golden star on her chest, appeared to be flying above the rest of the group.  A second, a man with a two tone red and black costume and a dark grey bow, had the bow extended and an odd looking arrow already nocked.  A somewhat familiar black letter ‘H’ was emblazened on his forehead, and a quiver of arrowas was slung over his shoulder.  A third, a man in grey green armor, held his arms extended in a familiar ‘ready to blast’ pose.  

A fourth, another woman in a black outfit with long, red hair carried a rifle and had familiar looking wristbands.  A fifth, also in armor, but of the red variety, stood back to back with the other man in armor, his arms also outstretched.  A sixth figure stands large behind the others, in a humanoid metal form, bands of living steel appear wrapped around him.  A seventh and final figure was also in red, but with a familiar red and white shield with a star on his arm.

“These are the Supreme Soviets, which should not surprise many of you who may recognize a few of them.  Their base of operations might, however,”  Sandra paused for effect, “they are stationed in what we call New York City.”

“Much has changed from the original timelines many of you have come from in this timeline . . . countries, governments, people . . . my information in incomplete.  You must find the turning point in this world so that we can put this world on track . . . before it does any more harm to other realities.  Questions?”


----------



## Mimic (Sep 13, 2004)

*Vision*

Vision watches the images that appear and listens to what Sandra has to say. *Since it is so different from our timelines how will we know what the turning point is in this world?*


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Captain America*

He watched closely as the images appeared before them.  His eyes narrowed slightly as he studied each of the people.  

"Soviets..."  He spoke softly but loud enough that those near him could hear.  "New York City..."

"Sandra, who are each of the people we are looking at?"  He did not look at any of the others in the room, just continued to study the Supreme Soviets.

After a moment, Captain America finally sat back in his chair and looked at the hologram more casually.  "You said we were needed to fix broken realities.  That leads me to believe we would be told what needs fixed.  If that is the case, how are we to determine what needs fixed in this......  in the reality you have presented us with here."  His elbows propped on the arms of his chair, Captain America clasped his hands together in front of his face, his eyes just visible over his hands.


----------



## kid A (Sep 13, 2004)

*Sandman*

Flint's eyes widened as the holographic projections displayed the members of the "Supreme Soviets."  He did, in fact, recognize a few of the individuals displayed before him, specifically Romanov and Rasputin.  But that wasn't what took him aback.  _Commies running New York?_  That there was actually _another_ alternate timeline, in which the Soviets had taken over New York City.


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2004)

_Main Assembly Room
Sub-basement level one
Avengers Mansion_



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Sandra, who are each of the people we are looking at?"  He did not look at any of the others in the room, just continued to study the Supreme Soviets.




“Their English names are as follows: Darkstar, Red Hawk, Titanium Man, Black Widow, Crimson Dynamo, Colussus, and Comrade Russia.  Names you may be more familiar with on two of them are Hawkeye and Captain America,”  Sandra replied.



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> Vision watches the images that appear and listens to what Sandra has to say. *Since it is so different from our timelines how will we know what the turning point is in this world?*




“I hope to confirm my theories with our discussion,” Sandra replied. “If that information is not concrete, then you will need to access their computers and retrieve more conclusive information.  Based on my research, Darkstar, Titanium Man, Crimson Dynamo are all Russian supers, Colussus and Black Widow were Russian but defected or left, and Hawkeye and Captain America are Americans.  This would indicate that the problem would be with the latter duo.  Real names for Red Hawk and Comrade Russia are Clint Barton and Steve Rogers.”

“According to local newspaper information from that timeline, America was conquered by the Russians in the late 1960’s.  This was after several of the newly discovered super heroes in America either disappeared or defected to Russia, with the final one being Captain America in 1967.  America surrendered within a year, with only minor casualities on either side.  It was hailed as one of the most blood-less wars of all time.”

“The only significant variant that I can determine is that Captain America did not disappear for decades after World War II. He and his colleague, Bucky, continued their exploits in Germany, the rest of Europe, and America.  They had several run-ins in the 1960’s with russian heroes with no conclusive resolution.  In addition, neither Colussus, nor Black Widow ever defected,” Sandra completed.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 14, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal takes charge*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “I hope to confirm my theories with our discussion,” Sandra replied. “If that information is not concrete, then you will need to access their computers and retrieve more conclusive information.  Based on my research, Darkstar, Titanium Man, Crimson Dynamo are all Russian supers, Colussus and Black Widow were Russian but defected or left, and Hawkeye and Captain America are Americans.  This would indicate that the problem would be with the latter duo.  Real names for Red Hawk and Comrade Russia are Clint Barton and Steve Rogers.”
> 
> “...  America surrendered within a year, with only minor casualities on either side.  It was hailed as one of the most blood-less wars of all time.”
> 
> “The only significant variant that I can determine is that Captain America did not disappear for decades after World War II. He and his colleague, Bucky, continued their exploits in Germany, the rest of Europe, and America.  They had several run-ins in the 1960’s with russian heroes with no conclusive resolution.  In addition, neither Colussus, nor Black Widow ever defected,” Sandra completed.




*"Whoooa..."*
Craig uttered in a very Keanuian-way...
as he sat back in his chair slumping a bit to take it all in......
_say it ain't so_   is the first thoughts that kept racing through his mind,  but it would appear that it  WAS  so,  at least in some other timestream thing.
At the same time Craig was exhillerated by being able to help in this truely  "AVENGER"  quality crisis  but  also feeling a lump in his throat at the thought that the fate of the world could have turned so easily...

As quickly as he could Mr. Immortal pieced together some questions to raise for the others to consider,  Craig hoped that they wouldn't seem too remedial.

*"wow...  geeze... so Cap,  how much different is this from your background -  ah'm not meaning to pry,  but Sandra mentioned the other dimension's Cap and Bucky...  
Ah know it's your super soldier serum that kept you in suspended animation all those years 'on ice' but should be be able to assume that  THEIR  Cap is you... er... you meaning it's the you from their timeline.*
As he spoke Craig came to realize that if that was so, he'd inadvertently gotten to learn that Captain America's secret Identity was probably "Steve Rogers"  if he truely was the same as their timeline...
*"No disrespect Cap,  but if we can assume that their Cap is Rogers wouldn't he be like really old in that 40 years?  Or would the serum keep you young?  Should we be looking for the man known as Bucky, if he might have taken over the mantle of Captain America in their timeline?  Or ...*  Craig realized he was sort of talking in circles and getting more confused himself.  
But then he came to a point of conclusion and sat up to "take charge" as Mr. Immortal is prone to do from time to time with his former leadership responsibilities...
as Mr. Immortal stood to begin walking around the table "thinking on his feet" ...  Much more assertively this time -

*"Sandra...  do we have the identities of the suspects on file for the alternate timeline?  and if not do we have identities on them in our reality?  
Speaking of OUR reality, from what sources can YOU draw info from on the Avenger Computer logs?  Do we have full access to MY timeline's data, as well as Sandman's and the other's individual timeline data?

If so, can we begin a full 'google' on Darkstar, Titanium Man, Crimson Dynamo Colussus and Black Widow.  We have confirmed IDs for Red Hawk (aka. Hawkeye, Clint Barton) and Comrade Russia (aka. Cap, Steve Rodger),  can get get full IDs on the others based on the assumption that our timeline's share common identities.

What about a rundown of the main associates of those supers.  It might be helpful to have knowledge of the X-men, and other heroes and with all due respect Cap - even Bucky...
We might be able to use those folks aid allies in the fight or if nothing else to help us track down their team in civilian identity to handle them individually if possible.

It would also be helpful to get bios on each of these folks for tactical to work up best approach if agressive action is necessary...*

Looking around at his new team, hoping he hadn't overstepped his grounds, Mr. I continued...

*... whadya think fellas?...*


----------



## Radiant (Sep 14, 2004)

*Binary*

"Incredible. To think of the widow and Hawkeye as enemies. 
But Cap, that's just unthinkable. I only met collosus once then we travelled to the brood world but I can't imagine him as a villain either. At least they don't have the real powerhouses like Thor around."
She looks over the assmbled soviets, trying to make sense of it.
"I can't imagine that all these heroes just turned to the wrong side. There must be some reason they are doing it.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 14, 2004)

*Vision*

*It would seem the sudden defection of that world's Captain America and the  ease of which the United States surrendered to the USSR would be the key turning point. If of course that is what is causing the disturbances in the timelines, without further information it will be difficult to acurately determine whethere it is correct or not.* Vision tells the rest of the group.

*Do we know what the correct history of this world should be? Without a point of reference to work with it will be nearly impossible to correct whatever has gone wrong.* He tells the holographic woman.


----------



## Arani Korden (Sep 15, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Incredible. To think of the widow and Hawkeye as enemies.
> But Cap, that's just unthinkable. I only met collosus once then we travelled to the brood world but I can't imagine him as a villain either. At least they don't have the real powerhouses like Thor around."
> She looks over the assmbled soviets, trying to make sense of it.
> "I can't imagine that all these heroes just turned to the wrong side. There must be some reason they are doing it.




Hank took a slow sip of coffee, and then nodded.  "Something's wrong.  Some sort of mind control is the obvious guess, in which case we'll have to be very careful; unless my timeline has diverged more than I know, I don't see any telepaths on the team.  The Professor and I were working on a Neural Protection Field, but it was pretty inefficient - Jean was able to punch right through it, even before . . . well.  It wouldn't really protect against a mind able to do what we're thinking it did.

And there are other possibilities as well - clones, Commie vampires, even drastically different personalities and economic variables."

ooc:  Sorry about the delay in posting; I've been having computer troubles, but they're over for now.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 15, 2004)

Binary said:
			
		

> "Incredible. To think of the Widow and Hawkeye as enemies. But Cap, that's just unthinkable. I only met Collosus once when we travelled to the Brood world but I can't imagine him as a villain either. At least they don't have the real powerhouses like Thor around."
> She looks over the assmbled soviets, trying to make sense of it.
> "I can't imagine that all these heroes just turned to the wrong side. There must be some reason they are doing it.




"They didn't turn to the wrong side.  They turned to the only side left."  Captain America did not move from his chair.  He sat with his elbows propped and his hands folded in front of his face.  His head did not turn, only his eyes moved as he watched the others in the room speak.

"The 1960's.  The Soviet Union takes over the United States.  If we're from realities where some of us have never met or heard of one another then how hard is it believe that there is a reality where Russia became the dominant super power instead of the U.S.?"

"I have no idea what caused this turn of events but I have a very strong suspicion that Captain America and Bucky remaining active as Super Heroes plays a part.  Actually, Mr. Immortal brings up a good point.  In my reality Steve Rogers was never frozen either.  That means the variable is Bucky.  The first Bucky.  I'm not sure what Steve's reason for trading in the Stars and Stripes was but I guess we can deal with that when we get there."  His eyes moved slowly around the room and then back to the image of the Supreme Soviets.  

_Better dead than Red._

"Sandra, once we're there what will you need us to do.  What kind of data do we need to supply you with.  I don't think we are going to have a lot of time to sight see.  Once a group of unknown super heroes drops into Soviet occupied territory we probably won't have much time for chit-chat."

"Especially once they see me."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 15, 2004)

"Even if it is the only side left I can't imagine all of them turning. Suppose some have a different personality than in our realities but sure at least some have to be close to what we know. But whatever their attitude, we're sure to get into trouble with them. I can't imagine them leaving us alone for very long."
With a sigh she looks at Captain America's uniform.
"We should go a little less flashy. Hiding our costumes could help a lot."
_Great, I'm starting to sound like Corsair with all his tricks. Getting right through the front door and blasting things apart is more my style._


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2004)

Main Assembly Room
Sub-basement level one
Avengers Mansion



			
				Mr Immortal said:
			
		

> *"Sandra...  do we have the identities of the suspects on file for the alternate timeline?  and if not do we have identities on them in our reality?  Speaking of OUR reality, from what sources can YOU draw info from on the Avenger Computer logs?  Do we have full access to MY timeline's data, as well as Sandman's and the other's individual timeline data?
> 
> If so, can we begin a full 'google' on Darkstar, Titanium Man, Crimson Dynamo Colussus and Black Widow.  We have confirmed IDs for Red Hawk (aka. Hawkeye, Clint Barton) and Comrade Russia (aka. Cap, Steve Rodger),  can get get full IDs on the others based on the assumption that our timeline's share common identities.
> 
> ...




Sandra smiled benignly at the stream of words coming from Mt. Immortal.  When she was relatively certain it had stopped, she began, answering as many questions as she could remember.  “I can draw from two timelines worth of data at a time: mine and the reality we currently are in.  I have some details from the Avengers computer on each of you during your timeline from the Avengers computer of that time.”

“There is no freedom of information in this timeline such that you may be familiar with in your own.  There was no internet for public consumption.  Main associates of this super team primarily consist of special forces units which back them up and other ‘supers’ in the area.  There is an ‘X-men’ team, though there is no Charles Xavier.  According to local archives, he was arrested in Russia as a spy, imprisoned and executed shortly thereafter.  The mutant team was reported to be in Florida, assisting those in need from a recent mudslides and floods.  There is still a S.H.I.E.L.D., though no one knows who is in charge of it.”

“The bios are of the Supreme Soviets are all of a political and media-hype nature, there isn’t a decent information stream that can be determined,”  Sandra finished.



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *Do we know what the correct history of this world should be? Without a point of reference to work with it will be nearly impossible to correct whatever has gone wrong.* He tells the holographic woman.




“I should be able to determine the correct point of reference, once you have access to the computer database of the Supreme Soviet,” Sandra explained.  “The correct history is uncertain until the turning point can be determined and corrected, though it would not be too far off the histories from your realities . . . except for you Sandman.”



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Sandra, once we're there what will you need us to do.  What kind of data do we need to supply you with.  I don't think we are going to have a lot of time to sight see.  Once a group of unknown super heroes drops into Soviet occupied territory we probably won't have much time for chit-chat."
> 
> "Especially once they see me."




“You will need to infiltrate the Supreme Soviet base in New York, either by force or by stealth.  Once inside, you will need to access the base computer.  I will give the Vision a secure transmission signal to send the data to the Mansion for processing.  While I am accomplishing that, sift through their logs to see if any clues turn up. Once complete, return to the Mansion and we shall head to the proper time to correct this timeline,” Sandra finished.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 15, 2004)

*Vision*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "We should go a little less flashy. Hiding our costumes could help a lot."




*That could prove difficult, especially with myself and the Beast.** Vision states to Binary. *Although stealth would be preferred, most of us here are not suited for that, although some of us do have abilites that could help us enter undetected,* he says looking towards the Sandman. *That is of course if your abilities are the same as what is in my database.*
<*ooc: I am not certain what the beast looks like, but I am assuming that he doesn't look all that normal.>


----------



## Arani Korden (Sep 15, 2004)

*ooc Beast*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> <*ooc: I am not certain what the beast looks like, but I am assuming that he doesn't look all that normal.>




_Classic Beast - blue, furry, and apelike._


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 15, 2004)

*The Falcon*

The Falcon piped up, "Just to play devil's advocate here, we have no proof that this timeline is indeed messed up other than the word of a hologram I've never met before today. Before we go off half-cocked and get ourselves into trouble, here's a question: We know we should be getting involved in all this how?"


----------



## kid A (Sep 16, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Vision*
> _That could prove difficult, especially with myself and the Beast.* Vision states to Binary. Although stealth would be preferred, most of us here are not suited for that, although some of us do have abilites that could help us enter undetected, he says looking towards the Sandman. That is of course if your abilities are the same as what is in my database._




Flint smirked at the question.  Chuckling once, he replied, "How the hell should I know?  You seen my powers twice today, you tell me if I'm like 'your Sandman,' buddy."

Looking around the table, Flint continued.  "If air can get past somethin' then so can I, more'n likely.  And, I'm guessin' if we're gonna do the job with stealth, ol' Vision an' me are gonna be the best candidates for knockin' down the Russkies' doors."


----------



## Arani Korden (Sep 16, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Looking around the table, Flint continued.  "If air can get past somethin' then so can I, more'n likely.  And, I'm guessin' if we're gonna do the job with stealth, ol' Vision an' me are gonna be the best candidates for knockin' down the Russkies' doors."




"And once we're inside, I should be able to handle the computer."  Hank grinned suddenly.  "I think I've got an image inducer in my luggage, so I may not be quite so conspicuous after all."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 17, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> The Falcon piped up, "Just to play devil's advocate here, we have no proof that this timeline is indeed messed up other than the word of a hologram I've never met before today. Before we go off half-cocked and get ourselves into trouble, here's a question: We know we should be getting involved in all this how?"




Carol blinks and tries to keep the surprise out of her face.
"The russians rule America. That's enough reason for me to believe something isn't right."
_I should feel more about it. Carol worked for Shield. She was born here. And still even knowing I am her I just can't care as I should. Memories without feelings. Sometimes I wonder if Charles should have just left me without them._


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Carol blinks and tries to keep the surprise out of her face.
> "The russians rule America. That's enough reason for me to believe something isn't right."




Falcon shakes his head. "I'm not clear enough. We have only Sandra's word that _this_ world's timeline is not the way it is supposed to be. In _my_ timeline, the U.S.S.R. ceased being the evil empire more than a decade ago. The various, former U.S.S.R. satellites are independent nations. Sure, they have their problems, but no country emerges from eighty years of Communist oppression into a golden age. We need to move cautiously. We need to be certain that what we are doing here is both just and reasonable, and isn't going screw things up more than they already are."

Redwing nods and squawks in agreement.

"So, if we're going covert, we ditch the costumes, and we gather information first. A fight, whether in a court room or a bar room, is better fought with a solid plan for both offense and defense. Heck, right now, we can't even be one-hundred percent certain who the real enemy is."

The Falcon directs a pointed glance at Sandra.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Captain America*

Captain America remained in his seat as he listened to the others debate their plan.

"I agree with the Falcon, we do need a plan.  However, if we are to believe Sandra and that we will be travelling to various realities to right that world's problems and send them on their intended path, we can't really take the time to learn their culture and history and decide if our mission is right or not." 

He lowered his hands down to the armrests of his chair and looked up at the team.  He slowly sat upright as he spoke.  It seemed almost as if his words were meant to inspire himself as well as them.

"The fact that the Soviet Union seems to be the dominant super power on this world obviously affects many of us on different levels.  The last time I checked however, none of us were politicians.  That being the case, I ask each of you to keep in mind that this world's heroes and who they work for are not our concern.  We will travel to their world, research the issue at hand and then do what is necessary to remedy it.  This means we will deal with these heroes the same as we would the X-Men, the Fantastic Four or the Squadron Supreme.  Since I know that no one at this table will have a problem acting like the professionals we are, I suggest we concentrate on the actual task at hand."  

He sat silently looking back at the team.  His voice never changed.  he did not become stern or angry yet everyone in the room felt that he meant business.


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2004)

_Main Assembly Room
Sub-basement level one
Avengers Mansion_

Sandra listened to the exchange but did not comment.  These issues had been discussed hundreds of times already . . . this time was no different.  At the appropriate moment she offered additional information.

“The current Avengers Mansion site is being used as a home for the children of those fallen in matters of the state.   The current headmaster is a Mr. Edwin Jarvis,”  Sandra said.  “When we arrive in their timeline, we will be exiting from that location – essentially we will be overlaid against the Stark Manor.  While we have a presence, when you enter the Stark Manor you will actually be entering your Avengers Mansion.  Please be careful of others entering at the precise moment you do through the same doorway – they may come through as well.”

“The Supreme Soviets are stationed on an peninsula approximately 6.6 miles away.  Three-story building, fenced land of approximately 22 acres.  Much of the peninsula is guarded either through technology or those on monitor duty.  There are no patrols in the area.  The current whereabouts of any of the Supreme Soviet is unknown.”



			
				Falcon said:
			
		

> " . . .  We need to be certain that what we are doing here is both just and reasonable, and isn't going screw things up more than they already are."




Sandra stopped her rotation facing Falcon, her blue eyes appear to almost look into Falcon’s own. “Falcon, if things were much more ‘screwed up’ than they already are, this timeline would simply cease to exist . . . or worse shatter, perhaps taking several other nearby timelines with it.  The lives lost have been . . . *would be* catastrophic.  Are you personally willing to sacrifice those lives, simply to ascertain if you are ‘right’?”


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 18, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal's  input*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Sandra stopped her rotation facing Falcon, her blue eyes appear to almost look into Falcon’s own. “Falcon, if things were much more ‘screwed up’ than they already are, this timeline would simply cease to exist . . . or worse shatter, perhaps taking several other nearby timelines with it.  The lives lost have been . . . *would be* catastrophic.  Are you personally willing to sacrifice those lives, simply to ascertain if you are ‘right’?”





*"Geez lady -  Falcon's just makin sure we're doin' the right thing...  You sure are sensitive for a hologram,  heck - we're puttin our lives on the line give us a little slack wouldja..."*
Craig quipped in defense of his new teammate...

as he continued
*"...  now like Cap said -  let's stop the yappin' and get to it!  Looks to me like -   me, Sandman an' Binary,  an' maybe MoonKnight  would probably be the best for any front line talkie talk with the other side...
If we're talkin about no goin no costume.

Vision and Beast are obviously out for going low profile,  Cap might get suspected since they will probably recognize you from the Cap in their reality if you're out of costume,   an'  Falcon ....  well - NO disrespect but if it's a Russian-ruled  America  like the Russian from mah reality,  they might get ancy racially speaking....

If their world's anything like the reality ah'm from our non-standard team membership alone could be our best offense...  They probably won't have any idea who  'WE'  are.  
heheh,  ah never thought it would  PAY OFF  to have been a  C-level  hero in the past!"* 

Craig had no clue if his imput would be really useful -  it sure sounded good as he made it up as it came out of his mouth...  That's what he usually did when leading the  Lightning Bolts  (aka. the Great Lakes Avengers).  Craig knew as well as anyone that being a leader was more about how positive and sure of yourself  you  could sound when being the leader.
He'd learned that from Jean Luc Picard.......

Craig looked around,  seeming ready to get up to get the plan moving  and  avoid more talking.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 18, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Sandra stopped her rotation facing Falcon, her blue eyes appear to almost look into Falcon’s own. “Falcon, if things were much more ‘screwed up’ than they already are, this timeline would simply cease to exist . . . or worse shatter, perhaps taking several other nearby timelines with it.  The lives lost have been . . . *would be* catastrophic.  Are you personally willing to sacrifice those lives, simply to ascertain if you are ‘right’?”




The Falcon winks at Mr. Immortal and then rolls his eyes at Sandra. "Don't preach at me, girl. You don't have the credibility or the moral authority. For all we know, _you_ are the source of the problems, and we're here because you figure we're gullible enough to swallow your tale hook, line, and sinker. It wouldn't be the first time someone tried to use me to hurt good people."

He turns to Cap.

"So what's the plan, Cap? You call the shots because you _have_ earned that right."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 18, 2004)

*Binary*

Carol looks at the Falcon for a long moment but in the end decides to keep silent. No one would profit from another senseless discussion and he had some valid points.
"I agree, the supreme soviets are probably just doing what they think is right. Even if the soviets won the war someone still has to stop all these supervillains out to conquer, destroy, or whatever else they want to do with the world. Let's go find out what's up. I don't think Sandra is trying to trick us."
This time she smiles at the Falcon but in doesn't look pleasant at all.
"But if your susprions are correct and we find out someone's playing us I promise you he'll regret it."
Whithout conscious though white-hot fire races over he face as she connects to the power of a white star for only the fraction of a second.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 18, 2004)

*Vision*

Vision watches Falcon and Binary for a moment before he shrugs slightly. *Falcon is right we must be on guard for duplicity, I for one wil not be used as a tool for evil again but until then we should proceed as intended.* Turning towards the hologram, *Sandra do you have any blueprints of the headquarters that we are going to infitrate? A summary of what we will be up against? Any information will make our job eaiser.*


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2004)

Falcon said:
			
		

> "Don't preach at me, girl. You don't have the credibility or the moral authority. For all we know, _you_ are the source of the problems, and we're here because you figure we're gullible enough to swallow your tale hook, line, and sinker. It wouldn't be the first time someone tried to use me to hurt good people."




Sandra nodded solemnly at Falcon's response . . . though Falcon got the distinct impression that conversation and the outcome were exactly as expected . . . as though she knew your response.  It was very disconcerting to say the least - though she gave no real outward appearance to the others of the situation.  Her rotation began anew, and she looked to each of the Avengers in turn for further questions.

Through his mindlink with Redwing, Falcon felt communication from Redwing, _"I know that look . . . though I've never been on the receiving end before."_



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *Falcon is right we must be on guard for duplicity, I for one will not be used as a tool for evil again but until then we should proceed as intended.* Turning towards the hologram, *Sandra do you have any blueprints of the headquarters that we are going to infiltrate? A summary of what we will be up against? Any information will make our job easier.*




“Other than as stated earlier, the defenses are truly unknown,” Sandra replied, concern and annoyance somewhat evident in her voice.  “In this timeline, there is not internet . . . nor are public documents available to any who ask.  There are no copies of blueprints on any accessible computer available to my resources.  Given time, we could travel to another timeline adjacent to this one and do the research there – though by its very nature there would be slight variances in that timelines Supreme Retreat than this one.”


----------



## kid A (Sep 20, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Sandra*
> _“Other than as stated earlier, the defenses are truly unknown,” Sandra replied, concern and annoyance somewhat evident in her voice. “In this timeline, there is not internet . . . nor are public documents available to any who ask. There are no copies of blueprints on any accessible computer available to my resources. Given time, we could travel to another timeline adjacent to this one and do the research there – though by its very nature there would be slight variances in that timelines Supreme Retreat than this one.”_




Flint smirked.  "Great.  So we're goin' in blind, s'what you're tellin' us."


----------



## Radiant (Sep 20, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				Sandman said:
			
		

> Flint smirked. "Great. So we're goin' in blind, s'what you're tellin' us."




"Nothing new I'd say. So do is there more we should know or is the rest up to us? In that case we'd better get started."


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Captain America*

"Sounds like a reconnaissance mission to me.  Vision will need to get inside and Sandman can help cover him.  Falcon and Redwing provide air support.  The rest of us standby and wait for word on what needs done next.  If things go bad we set up an Avengers-class distraction to keep the Soviets off our covert members."  He stopped for a moment.  He had not realized he was speaking out loud.  

_Can't let the commies get to me. Need to keep it together, the team is counting on me._

Captain America finished his  planning out loud, since he had already started.  "Binary will be our major firepower.  Moon Knight will stay with me.  We will keep the Soviets busy and off balance for the others.  Beast, I want linked with Vision, if at all possible.  If something happens, Hank will have access to any information gathered.  Mr. Immortal.....  Mr. Immortal will be our main distraction."

He paused for a minute.  "That is if Sandra has nothing to add and no one has any objections.  I am planning this based off the Avengers I know.  If any of you have any objections or changes you feel need made you should feel free to say so."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2004)

*Vision*

Vision listens as Captian America gives the details of the plan nodding slightly, it was the best plan avaliable with the limited details they had.

*It would seem to be the best plan considering the lack of information we have also we should all have some sort of communications device, something that can't be easily monitored.*


----------



## Unicron818 (Sep 22, 2004)

*MoonKnight*

MoonKnight rocking slightly in his chair as his brain bounces from one statement to the next. Question upon question. He perked his ears up when cap started barking orders....he was always good at barking orders.

"Whats the plan with us Cap? And what type of distraction is Motor Mouth over here going to conduct?  As he had flicked his head in the direction of Mr. I, Talk them into deep sleep.....or gut wrenching laughter? This isn't even beginning to sound easy, an entire world of communist Russians? I'm not saying we can't do it....I'm just saying if the most fearsome telepath/mutant on earth can get executed. I don't know about your realities but, Charles Xavier was no joke in mine! We have to have one solid plan and no mistakes.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2004)

_Main Assembly Room
Sub-basement level one
Avengers Mansion_



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Flint smirked.  "Great.  So we're goin' in blind, s'what you're tellin' us."




“Not at all, Sandman,”  Sandra replied.  “I can conjecture what might be there, educated guesses based on what information I have available.  However, I wanted to supply you with all of the facts available first.”

“There are reports of dangerous criminals and radicals being apprehended and taken into custody by the Supreme Soviets, yet there is no holding facility on any local maps.  It would be reasonable to assume that there may be some holding facilities beneath team’s facility.  If so, there are undoubtedly guards at that facility . . . or that those apprehended are all dead.”

“In addition, in a promotional photograph taken of their facility from the view on an ocean liner, there appears to be some variation on this rocky area of the cliffs,” Sandra stated as an image appeared on everyone’s screen of the Soviet base atop cliffs looking over the ocean.  Beast, Falcon, Vision, and Moon Knight all noted the slight different in rock on one part of the cliff, perhaps indicating an exit of some kind.



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *It would seem to be the best plan considering the lack of information we have also we should all have some sort of communications device, something that can't be easily monitored.*




“There are communicators available in supply as well.  These are the same communicators that are standard issue to the Avengers teams.  They are secure against casual investigation or monitoring but the communication is not secure against a deliberate attempt at access,” Sandra finished.

OOC: See OOC thread for more info


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 23, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal's distraction idea*



			
				MOONKNIGHT said:
			
		

> cap started barking orders....he was always good at barking orders.
> 
> "Whats the plan with us Cap? And what type of distraction is Motor Mouth over here going to conduct?  As he had flicked his head in the direction of Mr. I, Talk them into deep sleep.....or gut wrenching laughter? This isn't even beginning to sound easy, an entire world of communist Russians? I'm not saying we can't do it....I'm just saying if the most fearsome telepath/mutant on earth can get executed. I don't know about your realities but, Charles Xavier was no joke in mine! We have to have one solid plan and no mistakes.




Looking proud at first that Cap actually used the words  "and Mr. Immortal will..."   Craigers almost didn't hear what followed...  With his chest puffed out and proud Mr. I glanced around and then deflated with the extreme lack of confidence.

_Moonknight....... a second tier poorman's Daredevil at best......_   he thought,   _but Cap.....?..?...?_

Craig shook his head and finally looked back up.........  he'd realized that he'd probably spouted his mouth off a little too much,  even Moonknight was fed up with him.
So Craig began....  he'd follow Cap's order....  he'd do his duty.....  He'd take this one for the team.....   He'd do what he does best.......  and then he said quietly.


*"How... how much firepower do you think they'd through at Captain America wavin the biggest stars an stripes he could carry fellas?.........  doya think they'd know what Cap's chainmail and shield means?  doya think that  THE CAPTAIN AMERICA  coming back to 'reclaim'  Manhattan would get their attention?  
The way Ah figure it they'd probably go after Cap pretty hard -  bein' how their Cap switched sides and they know how tough he is......
How much he could mean to any rebels.....
Well....
Cap would be real lucky to survive and attack from all their fronts on full scale assault -  and even if he did survive they'd surely take him prisoner...
Well what if they  DID  take on Cap...  What if they DID kill him.....
Ya think that'd be a good enough distraction?
and if'n so
doya think you have a costume that could fit me sir?"*
as Mr. Immortal glanced over in the Star Spangled Avenger's direction like a scolded puppy....

*"an the longer I could manage to stay alive the longer you fellas would have without them on yer tail...*


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Captain America*

He had to admit that Mr. Immortal not only came across as ambitious but, his mind worked in the right direction.  The entire team was coming together real well, actually.  He looked at each of them and his mind was able to relax slightly.  Apparently you really could bring any group of Avengers together and they would get the job done.  

"I am hoping to avoid an all out battle.  Mr. Immortal I want your distraction to be just that.  I want to keep them away from the Vision and Sandman.  If things turn bad we know that no real harm will come to you and then Binary will be available to turn the tide.  I doubt they have anyone of her power level still active.  Moon Knight and I will watch for a vehicle that could provide additional intelligence on their world."

"Ideally, and I have no idea if we will have the chance, I want to confront Steve.  I feel that if he is the man we know there is a chance we can rationalize with him and get the Soviet's trust.  We are obviously very capable in combat however, I think it would be much better if we could accomplish our task without destroying their city."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2004)

*Do you think that would be advisable?* The vision asks him. *What would be the ultimate goal? If we succeed in righting the time line then nothing would remain the same.*


----------



## Arani Korden (Sep 27, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *Do you think that would be advisable?* The vision asks him. *What would be the ultimate goal? If we succeed in righting the time line then nothing would remain the same.*




Hank shook his head.  "We can't abandon our ideals just because of a promised reset button.  if we destroy the city and then the timeline shifts and brings it back, that doesn't change what we did.  We've got to play this one as if it's for real.

And I agree with the Captain.  Many of the Supreme Soviets are my friends in my own timeline; whatever's going on, I don't want to have to fight them if it can be avoided."

Hank turned and looked thoughtfully at captain America.  _Steve?_


----------



## Radiant (Sep 27, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> I am hoping to avoid an all out battle. Mr. Immortal I want your distraction to be just that. I want to keep them away from the Vision and Sandman. If things turn bad we know that no real harm will come to you and then Binary will be available to turn the tide. I doubt they have anyone of her power level still active. Moon Knight and I will watch for a vehicle that could provide additional intelligence on their world."




"You're starting to make me feel like some armend nuclear bomb you know that. Let's not underestimate them. Still you may be right. If it goes bad I'll try to hold them of. But Hank is right, I'd rather not hurt them. Too much..."
Carol has about no idea how to play this since she doesn't even know what their ultimate goal will be but the plan sounds solid enough so she just nods in agreement.


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2004)

_Main Assembly Room
Sub-basement level one
Avengers Mansion_

*Previously . . .*

Other issues are discussed in the waning moments of the current Avengers first team meeting, but nothing of the significance of the issues already discussed.  Their first task, in hopes of salvaging reality (at least according to Sandra, the hologram of a young woman), was to infiltrate the Supreme Soviet (the current Avengers of this timeline) and grant access to their computer to the Vision and subsequently, Sandra.  The Supreme Soviet consisted of Darkstar, Red Hawk, Titanium Man, Black Widow, Crimson Dynamo, Colossus, and Comrade Russia

The group understood that their Avengers Mansion was on the site of the Stark Manor, a home for children of those fallen in matters of the state run by an Edwin Jarvis, and that to return to the mansion they had to enter this Manor.  Also, the team was going to use disguise and subterfuge to enter the Supreme Soviet Compound.

Rumor had it that there was a cliff side entrance and that a political prison may be beneath the Compound.  The Supreme Soviets are stationed on an peninsula approximately 6.6 miles away. Three-story building, fenced land of approximately 22 acres. Much of the peninsula is guarded either through technology or those on monitor duty. There are no patrols in the area. The current whereabouts of any of the Supreme Soviet is unknown.

The Avenger made their way to their various rooms to drop off and arrange their personal items, get acquainted with their rooms and the like.  In an hours time, the team was to regroup at the equipment lockers (either in or out of costume based on their part in the mission) to gather their communicators (range 100 miles) and the Talus.

OOC: Final Issues and plan before starting Issue #1 on Wednesday.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 28, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal is ready*



> _Equipment Lockers
> Sub-basement level one
> Avengers Mansion_
> 
> ...




Craig was excited... His FIRST official mission for the Avengers!!
Arriving at the lockers the rest of the Avengers might see a 30-something young lankier than average man with big wavy reddish blond hair flapping with a big white smile from ear to ear  as Craig walked down the hallway...  This time his costume lay across his shoulder  -  now dressed in a pair of kakis, a dark blue turtle-neck sweater and a leather bomber jacket unzipped...  

Craig had asked Jarvis to help him remove the Avengers patches from one of the official jackets for the covert opts of this mission...  His costume would stuff nicely into a bagpack or dufflebag after picking up his communicator.

Out of costume some might not recognize Mr. Immortal,  but his "mane" would probably give him away since he'd just left the others earlier...

Looking up and down the hallway as he strolled,  as if waiting for someone to tell him what to do,  Mr. I  kept watch for Captain America.  He wasn't sure if Cap wanted to go with his plan at  "impersonating"  the team's leader,  or if Cap had another idea for his  "distraction"...  
Either way Craig muttered to himself....

*"We gotta play 'em one day at a time."
"I'm just happy to be here and hope I can help the ballclub."
"I just wanta give it my best shot and, Good Lord willing, things'll work out."*


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Captain America*

Captain America was the first to stand as they made their way from the room.  They returned to Jarvis and their luggage in the foyer and then off to their rooms.  He carried his duffel bag and dropped it on the floor inside the door.  He had always felt comfortable here in the mansion.  It had always felt like home.  Maybe because no place else ever had.  

He pulled a few things from his bag.  He had only a few belongings.  Two framed photos were placed on the ornate dresser.  One was of him and Steve in costume, shaking hands.  The other was of a large group of Avengers.  He had never had much family and it only seemed right to have a picture of the closest thing he had to a family.

He pulled a few pieces of clothing out and looked over his olive drab fatigue jacket.  And smiled.  He stuck a few other items under his arm and made his way back downstairs to the equipment lockers.  

He was surprised to find Mr. Immortal pacing through the room.  Was he talking to himself?

"Craig.  This is a pretty huge mission by all of our standards.  How are you handling everything?"  As he spoke, he looked for the Talus, Sandra had told them about.   He was rather eager to examine it.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 28, 2004)

*Craig & his idol*



			
				CAPTAIN AMERICA said:
			
		

> He pulled a few pieces of clothing out and looked over his olive drab fatigue jacket.  And smiled.  He stuck a few other items under his arm and made his way back downstairs to the equipment lockers.
> 
> "Craig.  This is a pretty huge mission by all of our standards.  How are you handling everything?"  As he spoke, he looked for the Talus, Sandra had told them about.   He was rather eager to examine it.





Craig took a few deep breaths...  He imagined the years that had rolled by in the Mansion...  Men with the power of gods have walked the very halls he now paced......  heck,  GODS...  like actual g-o-d-s,  the real thing have made their time here!!
and at that thought his heart seemed to lump up in his throat....  and then he heard the voice that those gods followed...

*"uuummm, aww-hey Cap...  Ah'm just workin' the nerves out.  Ah'll be okay when it starts,  least Ah hope I'll live up to yer standards.  You know as good as me that the Lightning Rods,  er Great Lakes Avengers weren't nothin compared ta yer team...  uhh are team..."*
Craig glanced down at the fatigue jacket Cap had...
*"o-yeah that reminds me...  what were you thinkin about Ah should do for the distraction part a-yer plan?"*
Craig started folding then rolling his Red White and Blue costume into a tight tube.........  Looking down at the colors he continued - Craig talked when he was nervous...  Hopefully Cap wouldn't mind.

*"yeah - Ah... Ah took the color ideas for my gear pretty much directly from yer Uniform...  Then made more of a bodysuit, since armor-ner-nothin really made a difference with my abilities.  Ah sorta went with a Spiderman theme with the bodysuit,  but when Ah tried the full mask -  Ah almost couldn't breath the first time I jumped offa the Sears Tower...  Ah mean geeze Spidey must be some sorta mutant athlete to be able to flip around like he does without needin to take big-ol breaths....
Yeah - ya just can't git the full breaths with the spandex over yer mouth AND nose...
So then Ah went back to the open chin design just like yer headpiece,  but then my hair -  well it's a little unmanageable...  and my boss at the insurance office (at the time),  well he didn't like me always comin in with my hair all matted down like ......  Ah mean they didn't know it was from the costume -  Ah just toldem I liked wearin ball caps....  
Ah hate ta say it Cap,  but Ah'm a  Chi-Sox  fan myself.....  whater you?  Yer probably what -  maybe a Yankees fan??.....
ahhh wait -  yer probably a Dodgers boy  huh-Cap?!!  Like back in the day when they were in New York...
Well anyway -  as Ah was sayin about my mask -  well Ah had to make a decision  and  so Ah went with choppin the top offa the headpiece,  Ah sorta thought Ah was bein original  since  Ah couldn't remember any major Costumers with their hair hangin out...  and....*

Mr. Immortal continued and continued...  Cap's pep talk really hit the spot,  like an Oreo Cookie and Milk snack before bedtime.........

How Cap or any other passerbys felt with all Craig's blabbing ...  who knows... Mr. Immortal would be none the wiser....


----------



## Arani Korden (Sep 28, 2004)

*Beast*

Hank smiled into the mirror, and the Beast smiled back.  "Mistrust all enterprises that require new clothes," he muttered.

The clothes themselves were fine.  Nicely nondescript - white shirt, brown blazer, and dark slacks.  Not at all memorable; the blue fur, on the other hand . . .  In his own timeline, he hadn't needed to disguise his true experience for years, but ina  foreign reality, it was best to be inconspicuous.  With a sigh, Hank switched on the Image Inducer, and took a close look at Doctor Henry Philip McCoy.  He saw a big man, with a wide face and broad smile, unruly dark hair (with a smattering of grey), and a pair of wire-rim glasses perched precariously on his nose.  More than anything he looked like a schoolteacher on his day off.  "Some things never change", he smirked.

Hank rummaged through his bags, and tossed a handful of gadgets into his briefcase, along with well-worn copies of _Orlando_, _What's Bred in the Bone_, and the collected poems of W.B. Yeats.  He took out a small blackened piece of metal on a strap and tucked it under his shirt.  And with that, he walked down and joined the others.

_ooc:  Image Inducer - Hank's using his Gadgets extra for Shapechange._


----------



## kid A (Sep 28, 2004)

*Sandman*

After the meeting, Flint rose slowly and walked out the door with the other "Avengers."  He followed them silently to the foyer, picking up his bags and taking them to the personal quarters provided for him.  His bag wasn't very full...  These days he didn't really have much use for clothes - his powers allowing him to mimic whatever clothing he needed - but he always kept some at hand.  It helped him to retain some semblence of a normal life.  After unpacking what things he had, Flint decided to head back to meet the others, muttering under his breath, "I still don't understand what the hell is goin' on."


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

Captain America said:
			
		

> As he spoke, he looked for the Talus, Sandra had told them about.   He was rather eager to examine it.




As Captain America began to glance about for the talus, he felt a slight weight increase on his left forearm and wrist area.  Glancing down, he noticed a six inch wide bracer of a thin metallic material.  On the underside of the bracer was a mirror-like screen about threee inches square.  On the screen were the words.

*Welcome Captain America
Mission objective: Obtain data link to Supreme Soviet Computers to determine critical variance point of timeline.  Return to Stark Manor upon completion.*

At Captain American's slightest thought that this added weight might throw off work with his shield, the talus became weightless.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 29, 2004)

*Vision*

Vision stares at himself again in the mirror and sighs, out of his costume and in some civilian clothes its obvious that he is going to stick out... It wasn't the first time that he wondered why Ultron didn't make him more human looking.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 1, 2004)

*Binary*

She didn't have much luggage. Costumes of unstable molecules tend to did that to you. And even her other belongings did not take much place. Everything she might ever want to read was saved in a single Shi Ar data slate. And the rest where likewise strange items. She took up her bag and walked through the mansion to find her room.
_I know this place but why is it so strange? Carols memories, not mine. And yet I am her, I should feel something. I'm home._
And yet even though this was home it felt strange. She had spent more time aboard the Starjammer than on earth after she woke from her coma.
_I might have more memories of earth but my new one's have feelings linked to them. Being a space pirate feels like my life. Being Carol Danvers feels like a silent movie._
In the end she decides to take shower. Not that she needed it, her pure energy form could burn here clean in a milisecond but because she remembered it as a normal thing. Afterwards she dresses in simple civilian clothes, grey military pants and a black shirt to meet with the rest of her new team.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 1, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> As Captain America began to glance about for the talus, he felt a slight weight increase on his left forearm and wrist area.  Glancing down, he noticed a six inch wide bracer of a thin metallic material.  On the underside of the bracer was a mirror-like screen about threee inches square.  On the screen were the words.
> *Welcome Captain America
> Mission objective: Obtain data link to Supreme Soviet Computers to determine critical variance point of timeline.  Return to Stark Manor upon completion.*
> At Captain America's slightest thought that this added weight might throw off work with his shield, the talus became weightless.




He did not pay total attention to Craig as he dug through several lockers looking for the Talus.  He did hear him talking about his costume and rambling something about a Dodgers/Sox game.   Then the Talus appeared on his arm.  He held his arm in front of him to examine it closer.  He turned so that Mr. Immortal could see it, too.  He looked up at Craig and smiled.  "Looks like the real thing to me.  Wouldn't you say?"  

Then as if the entire conversation had been on pause, Captain America replied to Craig.  "I'm keeping the red, white and blue's on.  Just plan on throwing this fatigue jacket on with a stocking cap."  He smiled a genuine smile, as if he was sharing some great in-joke with a close friend.  "I look at it as a variation of the old 'trenchcoat and fedora" routine.  As for your distraction, I'm not sure yet.  I'm really kind of hoping something makes itself available if and when we need it."  

As they spoke, the Captain looked down at the Talus and began to try and figure out how it worked.


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2004)

_Equipment Room and Lockers
Sub-basement level two
Avengers Mansion_

The remaining Avengers make their way down to the equipment and locker room in subbasement level two to get their communicators and form up.  Everyone was out of costume, or at least covering their costume up.  When Moon Knight and Falcon arrived in the room, the final arrivals, everyone was present and accounted for.  

*End Prologue*

*Issue #1 – Outcasts Forever - Red America*

The Avengers were getting ready in their locker room as Captain America reviewed the Talus, trying to figure out how it worked.  The talus didn’t appear to have any moving parts, dials or buttons.  As he looked at the screen, more words appeared.

*Captain America . . . Avengers Mansion in now in time sync with current timeline task.  Avengers may exit building (Stark Manor) safely.*

Sandra’s voice came over the communicators to all Avengers, “Avengers, there is a disturbance in downtown New York.  A building which housed a government sponsored think tank just experienced several explosions and a call has been made to the Supreme Soviet as well as other heroes for assistance.  This may be the distraction you are looking for.”


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 1, 2004)

*meet Craig Hollis*



			
				CAPTAIN AMERICA said:
			
		

> Then the Talus appeared on his arm.  He held his arm in front of him to examine it closer.  He turned so that Mr. Immortal could see it, too.  He looked up at Craig and smiled.  "Looks like the real thing to me.  Wouldn't you say?"
> 
> As they spoke, the Captain looked down at the Talus and began to try and figure out how it worked.






> As he looked at the screen, more words appeared.
> 
> *Captain America . . . Avengers Mansion in now in time sync with current timeline task.  Avengers may exit building (Stark Manor) safely.*
> 
> Sandra’s voice came over the communicators to all Avengers, “Avengers, there is a disturbance in downtown New York.  A building which housed a government sponsored think tank just experienced several explosions and a call has been made to the Supreme Soviet as well as other heroes for assistance.  This may be the distraction you are looking for.”





*"Captain, my captain...  yes indeedy that looks like the real thing!
Ah suppose disturbance and distraction are close enough.......  so whadya think Cap...  should be roll in as a team of heroes to aid the Soviets all together  or  maybe me and one er two of the others going in  or  just observe?  
Er...  wait -  where is that computer thingy Vision needs a look at??"*

Mr. Immortal looked puzzled for a second as he turned from Captain America opening up to the rest of the team.  Un-costumed he gave the team a big southern fried smile  and  twinkled his fingers in a half-wave,  specifically slowing his glance to acknowledge  Hank  and  the Sandman...

*"uhhh, hey guys...  Craig Hollis at yer service..."*
putting his hand to the side of his face as if breaking a secret... he whispered
*"aka.  Mr. Immortal"*
as he gave a wink to his new team.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 1, 2004)

*Vision*

Wearing standard clothing a long coat and hat in attempt to hide his features, Vision listens to what Mr. Immortal has to say...

*All of us going would not be advisable but either falcon or Binary observing would be a tactically sound idea, they could warn us when the Supreme Soviet wre done as well as gain some knowledge of their skills and powers.*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 2, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal votes chick!*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Vision listens to what Mr. Immortal has to say...
> 
> *All of us going would not be advisable but either falcon or Binary observing would be a tactically sound idea *





*"I vote chick!"*
and then Mr. I  realizes he said that out loud...  
perhaps it was a stream of conscious thing...

*"uuhhhhhh,  no offense uhhh.... it's a stream of conscious thing..."*
and Craig rolls his eyes innocently...


----------



## Mimic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Vision*

Vision looks over towards where Mr. Immortal is standing after his "outburst", one eyebrow raised, a quick look of surprise crosses his face...* "I would assume that you are indicating Binary, any particular reason why?"*


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 2, 2004)

*The Falcon*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Vision looks over towards where Mr. Immortal is standing after his "outburst", one eyebrow raised, a quick look of surprise crosses his face...* "I would assume that you are indicating Binary, any particular reason why?"*




Falcon puts in an appearance. He is wearing black sweat pants, a gray, hooded sweat shirt, and running shoes. All very nondescript. Redwing rides on his right forearm.

"Redwing and I can survey the area from two different positions. Our telepathic link'll let him alert me if he sees anything. The radio or whatever it is will keep me in touch with you. That said, another set of eyes isn't a bad idea."


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Captain America*

As the team arrived, Captain America got ready for the mission.  He slung his shield over both shoulders and slipped on his olive drab fatigue jacket.  Then he removed his mask and ran his gloved hand through his short brown hair.  It seemed to fall into a styled-looking manner on it's own.  He pulled on his knit stocking cap and stopped at Mr. Immortal's outburst.  

"Kid, are you sure you're all right?  You really seem jumpy and that is the last thing we need on this delicate of a mission."  His look was that of concern as he spoke to Craig.

In response to Falcon, Captain America smiled.  "Good point Sam.  You and Redwing will run aerial recon, at least initially.  A bird in the air isn't nearly as obvious as a costumed hero flying around."


----------



## kid A (Oct 4, 2004)

*Sandman*

Flint spoke up as they began discussing their options.  "So, the plan is Vision and I're gonna sneak into their compound, while the rest o' you help with the distraction, right?"


----------



## Radiant (Oct 4, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> *"I vote chick!"*
> and then Mr. I  realizes he said that out loud...
> perhaps it was a stream of conscious thing...
> 
> ...




With much effort Carol manages to supress her laughter and just smiles in amazement. Good the man is immortal, she isn't sure he would even have survived beyond the age of 12. 
"I agree with Falcon. And Redwing can probably see a lot better than I do."
She leaves the mansion with the rest, just a little tense to step into another dimension.
"I'll be ready to cover you but I'd rather stay hidden as long as possible. There's no way they will overlook the plasmaform I take to fly."
It is only then, after he must think she overlooked the whole thing that she turns to Mr Immortal with her fiery stare. 
"So are you really immortal? Just curious..."
She's still smiling, but it's the kind of smile she that one would learn from looking at the fangs of a Brood warrior.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 5, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal  &  getting downtown?!?!*



			
				VISION said:
			
		

> B] "I would assume that you are indicating Binary, any particular reason why?"[/B]




Craig looks at Vision with a  _"duh a'course I am!" _  kinda look, forgetting his logical teammate was a robot for a second...




			
				CAP said:
			
		

> He pulled on his knit stocking cap and stopped at Mr. Immortal's outburst.
> "Kid, are you sure you're all right?  You really seem jumpy and that is the last thing we need on this delicate of a mission."  His look was that of concern as he spoke to Craig."




*I'm aw'right Cap...  sorry fer the outburst.  You don't have to worry about me.*  Craig swung back to meet what he hoped wouldn't be a burning stare from Binary.......




			
				BINARY said:
			
		

> It is only then, after he must think she overlooked the whole thing that she turns to Mr Immortal with her fiery stare.
> "So are you really immortal? Just curious..."
> She's still smiling, but it's the kind of smile she that one would learn from looking at the fangs of a Brood warrior.




*"heh-hehh..."*
Craig nervously chuckled trying not to provoke a second look.

*SO!
FALCON...  do you haveta flap yer wings to fly?  Canya carry me downtown to the scene?  I'd hate to have to climb on your back....  that'd look funky.......
HEY!!
Do we have any Avenger Sky-Cycles?!!?!*
Mr. Immortal asked open to the team as he looked over the Falcon's wings,  imagining himself trying to hold on to the large black man's torso......


----------



## Unicron818 (Oct 6, 2004)

*MoonKnight*

Dressed in Dark BDU's MoonKnight had made sure he had all the goodies he used back in the days of being a merc. 

Catching up with the other in time for the mission ops. Quickly glacing up with a chuckle after Mr. I's comment to see Binary's reaction.

Its always interesting to see heros' out of uniform. Something you never get used to.

"Why Beast you look 20 yrs. younger!"  as MoonKnight had given him a girmous thumbs up. "Forgive me, thats my dry sense of humor."


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 10, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> Flint spoke up as they began discussing their options.  "So, the plan is Vision and I're gonna sneak into their compound, while the rest o' you help with the distraction, right?"




He couldn't help but to chuckle as he caught the look Carol gave to Mr. Immortal for his comment.  

"Yes, I think that is the extent of the plan at this point, Flint."

He walked over to Mr. Immortal.  "Craig, I think us flying across the sky in any fashion might just ruin our element of surprise.  Since this is a stealth recon mission, I think we would all prefer to keep ourselves out of the spotlight.  We are in civilian dress for a reason, remember?"  Not wanting Mr. Immortal to get discouraged from all the comments everyone has had for him, Captain America reached out to shake his hand.  "And by the way, you can call me Jack."


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 10, 2004)

*Craig and Cap*



			
				CAP said:
			
		

> He walked over to Mr. Immortal.  "Craig, I think us flying across the sky in any fashion might just ruin our element of surprise.  Since this is a stealth recon mission, I think we would all prefer to keep ourselves out of the spotlight.  We are in civilian dress for a reason, remember?"  Not wanting Mr. Immortal to get discouraged from all the comments everyone has had for him, Captain America reached out to shake his hand.  "And by the way, you can call me Jack."




OOC:  should Mr. I make an INT check, Sense Motives  or  something  to remember the identity of  Captain America  or  to guess at who  "Jack" is....?

*"...right....right.... OUT of the spotlight... sorry Cap,  er... Jack.*
Craig confirms the handshake as he checks his peripherial vision to see everyone else watching he and Cap...  Cap always had a way of making people feel more comfortable -  making them better than they could be for the team.
That's the thing Mr. Immortal one day hoped to have as a leader,  and paying attention to that feeling was quickly becoming training for the future when his day would be in the spotlight as team leader of the World's Greatest Heroes"...

but in the meantime Craig would just enjoy the moment...


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 10, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				Unicron818 said:
			
		

> "Why Beast you look 20 yrs. younger!"  as MoonKnight had given him a girmous thumbs up. "Forgive me, thats my dry sense of humor."




Hank laughed.  "Thank you.  I think I look rather like an overgrown Hobbit,"  he added, gesturing to the sandals on his enormous feet for emphasis.



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "And by the way, you can call me Jack."




Hank turned to the Captain and blinked in surprise.


----------



## kid A (Oct 11, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Captain America*
> _"And by the way, you can call me Jack."_




Flint's head whirled around in surprise when he heard Captain American speak to Mr. Immortal.  _What the hell?_  "'Jack?'  Man, is ANYTHING in this reality the same as mine?"


----------



## Radiant (Oct 15, 2004)

*Binary*

Carol just shrugs. So it's Jack. Why not, in this universe he's a russian. 
_If we're all pulled from different realities then changed names could very well be our least worry._
"How about we get going? We have been given a free distraction but it won't last forever. Falcon, I've got you covered if they cause any trouble during your flight."
With that she looks for any reasonably high building around them that she could use to keep an eye out for her feathered teammate.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 15, 2004)

*Vision*

*I agree with Binary, once this mission is complete we can concentrate on what is different from what we remember.*


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Captain America*



			
				Sandman said:
			
		

> Flint's head whirled around in surprise when he heard Captain American speak to Mr. Immortal.  _What the hell?_  "'Jack?'  Man, is ANYTHING in this reality the same as mine?"




He turned in response to Sandman's comment and saw that most of the group was looking at him with wide eyes and puzzled expressions.  "Oh, you have a different Captain America on your worlds?  Is it still Steve or do you all know someone else?"

"Vision and Binary are right, we need to move while we have this small advantage.  We can compare notes on our homes, later."  He moved through them as he spoke, always making eye contact.  It would be easy to spend days listening to stories about what is different in each of their realities.  However, the fact of the matter was that if they wanted to get home they would have to do their jobs.


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 16, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> He turned in response to Sandman's comment and saw that most of the group was looking at him with wide eyes and puzzled expressions.  "Oh, you have a different Captain America on your worlds?  Is it still Steve or do you all know someone else?"
> 
> "Vision and Binary are right, we need to move while we have this small advantage.  We can compare notes on our homes, later."




Hank shook his head.  "You're right.  You're all right.  On my world, Steve Rogers is a friend of mine, and I take orders from Captain America.  That hasn't changed.  I'm ready to go."


----------



## Keia (Oct 17, 2004)

Outside Stark Manor
Manhattan
Early afternoon

The disguised Avengers made their way through the Mansion and opened the door to the door to this alternate reality.  The grounds of the mansion . . . or ‘manor’ looked as well tended as always – though it took only a moment to spot the monkey bars and swings on one side of the grounds.  The high walls that surrounding the manor seemed higher than normal . . . and barbed wire fencing adorned the top of the wall.  

“Unlocking the gate,” Sandra’s voice said over the communicator.

Stepping into the grounds and walking toward the gate, the air seemed cleaner that anyone remembers . . . but it seemed to be pressing down on them at the same time.  Looking back at the Manor, it looked much the same as it always did . . . though the bars on the windows were something different from other time lines.

Redwing, on command from Falcon, took to wing and headed toward the disturbance downtown.

The moments passed as everyone drank in the reality that they were in a different timeline.  As the group neared the gate and started dividing into groups, the heavy iron bars of the gate began to open.

As the smaller groups exited the manor grounds, all but Craig noticed several individuals, which could only be considered guards, at the outside corners of the manor grounds – almost a hundred yards away on each side.  Three at each corner of the turned as if surprised and gathered themselves.  

Three other individuals across the street from the gate also appeared to take notice (noticed by Falcon, Beast, Captain America, and Binary).  One of them drew a gun of some kind and aimed it toward the team.


_Redwing
Downtown Manhattan_

_‘Too many flying rats in this town,’_  Redwing commented telepathically to Falcon.  The normal chatter ensued until Redwing gained greater height and proximity to the disturbance.  

_'Whoa,'_ Redwing mentally replied with a low whistle. _'It seems like a large melted hole in a few floors of a building a ways ahead . . . Sam . . . I think that’s the Baxter Building . . . .'_


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Captain America*

Outside Stark Manor
Manhattan
Early afternoon

"Whoaa..."  He whispered as he took in the surroundings and the noticeable changes to the grounds.  Out of the corner of his eye he watched Redwing take off and then focused ahead to the opening gates.  

_3 left, 3 center, 3 right, 1 weapon readied at approximately chest level..._

He muttered in a stage whisper so that they could all hear him but his voice would not carry over any great distance.  "Try not to stare at all the changes.  Look down like there is nothing to see anywhere.   This is pretty much a police state, if you are looking they are looking at you."

He continued towards the gate at a slow but purposeful pace.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 19, 2004)

*Vision*

Noticing the men coming forward, Vision lets himself fall back a pace or two, looking down and trying not to draw attention, confident that Captian America can talk their way out of this.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 19, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal waivers*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Outside Stark Manor
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon
> 
> ...





[OOC:  just wondering....  I'm assuming you're making the spot check rolls for us?  and Mr. Immortal failed?]

Mr. Immortal now followed quick on Jack... er... Cap's heals.  He agreed with the Beast's sentiments as a professional  -  but farther back in his gut he couldn't help but feel both cheated and worried...

_I mean -  it's like playing for the Bull's in the finals and it's the last play of the last couple seconds....  OF COURSE  'Jordan'  is our guy to take the shot...  I mean he's the greatest basketball player ever,  but then I find out that it's not Jordan at all -  it's Lard Bird?!?!...  I mean that's cool,  Larry's like one of the all time greats,  but he's not Jordan  and  the seconds are winding down......._
Craig tried to put his thoughts about the  "real"  Captain America to rest,  but it sure was a shock that he coulda told the team about when they first arrived......

Still....  this was the most important mission Craig had ever been on -  hopefully he wouldn't let anyone down,  even Jack.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 19, 2004)

*Binary*

Showing her hands Carol does her best to look unthreatening and goes on calmly.
_Come on guys we belong here. Just get out of our way or you might get hurt. I just have too much power to safely fight normal people._
She makes sure to walk beside Vision, hoping to prevent people from looking too closely at him.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 23, 2004)

"If it hits the fan, Cap,," Falcon whispers, "we need to break and move out. If these guys are cops, they may have already radioed in for back up. Redwing is at the Baxter Building. That could be a rendezvous point?"


----------



## Radiant (Oct 23, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				Mark Chance said:
			
		

> "If it hits the fan, Cap,," Falcon whispers, "we need to break and move out. If these guys are cops, they may have already radioed in for back up. Redwing is at the Baxter Building. That could be a rendezvous point?"




"We allready have a plan so let's stick to it. My task wasn't that important, I'll keep them busy and catch up with you later. Run."
With a painfull scream Carol let's herself drop to the ground. Then her hands hit the concretes it immidiatly disentegrates under her touch since the thing that hits the ground is no longer Carol Danvers but the plasma being Binary.
She does her best act to let it appear as if she is as as scared and confused as you should be then you suddenly burst into flame.

ooc: not sure that's a smart move but it's time we do something and this should keep the cops attention so the rest of you can start with the mission.


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 24, 2004)

*Beast*

"Subtlety, thy name is Danvers."  

Running away felt wrong, but Hank still ran.  Binary was a big girl, and had Phenominal Cosmic Power to boot; there wasn't much he could to to help her in a fight, but if things went wrong, the team would need his technical skills.

ooc:  If possible, Hank will look for a crowd to blend into, and then join up with the group again ASAP.  If he's stopped by guards, or if it looks like Vision and Sandman won't get away, he'll join the fight, but otherwise, discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 24, 2004)

*Vision*

Moving away from Binary, Vision moves up to where the Sandman is standing...

*Come it is time for us to leave, while the others are distracted.* He whispers to the man.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Captain America*

Outside Stark Manor
Manhattan
Early afternoon

Jack did not have to act too startled since he was not expecting to see Binary go binary.  _Oh, Carol..._

 "So much for the element of surprise.  Split up and head for your assignments, people."  With that, he headed for the gates and the traffic of people on the streets.  He did spare a glance to make sure that Moon Knight, Falcon and Mr. Immortal were following.


----------



## kid A (Oct 25, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by The Vision.*
> _Come it is time for us to leave, while the others are distracted. He whispers to the man._




Flint stared in shock as Binary began throwing her mock-tantrum.  But it wasn't until she burst into flames that he was truly caught off guard.  _That's a distraction alright..._

He looked over his should after Vision had spoken, and nodded slowly.  "Yeah...  alright.  Lead the way."


----------



## Keia (Oct 25, 2004)

_Outside Stark Manor
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*All but Binary*

The man holding the strange gun pressed the trigger and a pale beam of light shot forth, covering many of the Avengers.  He looked satisfied at an indicator light on the gun . . . until . . .

Carol screamed and burst into flames falling to the ground and melting the concrete as she fell.  She tried her best to act as if she were burning, though acting was never her calling [Bluff: Roll 2 plus 3 Attractive plus 3 Cha, total 8].  The other Avengers scatter from the burning woman while the men on the street look on.

The man with the gun looks startled at what his gun apparently did, then at the display on his gun and said to his companions in a thick Russian/Bronx accent, “It is Marvel Girl, but I thought she was dead.  Soon she’ll wish she was . . .”

The distraction was successful for the others . . . 

Vision, Sandman and the Beast dart in one direction, the Beast hearing one of the startled men they pass remark “Wow, she’s . . . beautiful . . .”   The trio make in around the corner with no incident.

Captain Amercian, Moon Knight, Mr Immortal and the Falcon run in the opposite direction.  Moon Knight bumped against one of the men in his ‘panic,’ casually lifting a radio from the man.  The foursome fade into the background down the street . . . with no pursuit.

The radio pipes up a moment later, in Russian (for those who understand it): “Marvel Girl sighted, 890 Fifth street, backup requested.  Told you if she was still alive, she’d come for her daughter.”

OOC: All other Avengers free to head to the destinations.

*Binary*

Binary’s performance was successful in one regard, she drew attention from all of the others.  Bathed in white-hot flames, Binary glanced around noting the others had fled.  The men all had drawn weapons and were taking defensive positions (varying amounts of cover).  One of the men across the street was speaking into a radio, though she couldn’t hear what he was saying over the crackling of the pavement beneath her.

_Binary’s action – in combat here_


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 27, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Carol screamed and burst into flames falling to the ground and melting the concrete as she fell.
> 
> Captain Amercian, Moon Knight, Mr Immortal and the Falcon run in the opposite direction.  Moon Knight bumped against one of the men in his ‘panic,’ casually lifting a radio from the man.  The foursome fade into the background down the street . . . with no pursuit.





jogging behind Cap and the Falcon...
*"Cap.....  err,  Jack...  what's going on with Carol?  Is that the distraction??  I thought I was the distraction?  and I didn't know it was beginning........  geeze Jack,  I think we need another briefing.  What are we doing here?!?!"*

Craig keeps glancing back over his shoulder as he runs,  also keeping his eye out for anything to report back to Cap.  Though confused by what's happening he's ready to  "take the fall"  at anytime for his fellow Avengers.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Captain America*

Outside Stark Manor
Manhattan
Early afternoon

"Keep your head together, Craig.  Everything is still working as planned.  Carol just had to give us an extra distraction."  

Jack looked quickly at the others to determine how they were handling things so far.  Part of being a good leader was knowing how your team was doing.

"Sam, any news from Redwing?"  As he turned back in the direction they were briskly walking, he noticed Moon Knight was fiddling with something.  "Is that one of their radios?  I didn't even see that happen!"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 28, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal*



			
				CAPTAIN AMERICA said:
			
		

> "Keep your head together, Craig.  Everything is still working as planned.  Carol just had to give us an extra distraction."




*"right Cap... sorry... just point me in the direction and I'm good"*
It clicked...
Craig quickly snapped back to the team, because like Lady Liberty it seems that Captain America has that effect on people, no matter who's in the suit!


----------



## kid A (Oct 28, 2004)

*Sandman*



> _Vision, Sandman and the Beast dart in one direction, the Beast hearing one of the startled men they pass remark “Wow, she’s . . . beautiful . . .” The trio make in around the corner with no incident._




Once they turned the corner, Flint asked, "Okay, so...  how do we get to where we're goin'?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 28, 2004)

*Vision*

Vision heads towards his objective, he avoids eye contact and trys not to draw attention to himself.


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 28, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> Once they turned the corner, Flint asked, "Okay, so...  how do we get to where we're goin'?"




"If we were in my New York, I'd suggest we avail ourselves of public transportation; without local currency, though, it's a risk.  They may have a death penalty for turnstile jumping."


----------



## kid A (Oct 28, 2004)

*Sandman*

...


----------



## kid A (Oct 28, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Beast*
> _"If we were in my New York, I'd suggest we avail ourselves of public transportation; without local currency, though, it's a risk. They may have a death penalty for turnstile jumping."_




Taking long strides in order to keep up with the fast-moving Vision and Beast, Flint muttered quizzically, "Death penalty for turnstile...  cripes McCoy!  If you mean _we're walkin'_, just say _'we're walkin'.'_"


----------



## Unicron818 (Oct 29, 2004)

*MoonKnight*

MoonKnight checked the radio for open channels and any obvious seals or markings then handed the radio to Mr. I.

"Here ya' go son, someday when we're not standing in an alternate universe with minus one member, I'll show ya' how its done."  Patting Mr. I on the shoulder and motioning him to give it to Cap. 

He had always felt like somewhat of a teacher while in the field.


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 29, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "Death penalty for turnstile...  cripes McCoy!  If you mean _we're walkin'_, just say _'we're walkin'.'_"




Hank smirked.  "We're walking.  it's a pity Carol isn't here; a pretty blonde can get a ride regardless of dimension."


----------



## kid A (Oct 29, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by Beast*
> _Hank smirked. "We're walking. it's a pity Carol isn't here; a pretty blonde can get a ride regardless of dimension."_




"Hell, is _that_ all we need?"  The molecules in his body began to change and shift.  His entire body took on a sandlike quality as it morphed mid-stride.  In less than five seconds, Flint Marko had been replaced by a beautiful blonde woman.

"Well, whaddya think?" he asked his teammates.  Grunting, he continued, "Can't do much about the voice, though."


----------



## Radiant (Oct 29, 2004)

*Binary*

the plasma being lifts itself from the ground and takes one more look at the guards. Acting isn't her thing and running even less so but these are only humans so she keeps herself in chek. As fast as possible Binary launches into the air and tries to bring a building between herself and her enemies.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 29, 2004)

*Vision*

*Could you cover me and still assume another shape? That would help disguise me and make traveling to our destination easier.* He asks Marko as they continue to walk


----------



## kid A (Oct 29, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by The Vision*
> _Could you cover me and still assume another shape? That would help disguise me and make traveling to our destination easier. He asks Marko as they continue to walk._




Flint thought for a moment as he morphed back into himself.  "Yeah, I s'pose I could do that.  Whodoya wanna be today, Vizh?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 29, 2004)

*Vision*

*Since neither of us can alter our voices the sex should be male, what it looks like is of no matter as long as it doesn't draw attention to us.* He says looking around for an alley or any out of the way place. *Although it would be best to do this somewhere we will not be eaily seen.*


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 29, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "Hell, is _that_ all we need?"  The molecules in his body began to change and shift.  His entire body took on a sandlike quality as it morphed mid-stride.  In less than five seconds, Flint Marko had been replaced by a beautiful blonde woman.
> 
> "Well, whaddya think?" he asked his teammates.  Grunting, he continued, "Can't do much about the voice, though."




"Oh my stars and garters."


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2004)

_Outside Stark Manor
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Binary*

Binary got the drop on the ‘guards’ and kicked into the air, a trail of white plasma incinerating the ground around her as she launched.  Knowing that the Avengers she was covering for had moved left and right, Binary flew over the guard across the street, clearing the trees of the park in her 120 feet of movement.   The trees obscured her view of the guards . . . and apparently, their view of her – as no shots were fired.

Peering down at the men in the street as she flew over them, Binary saw them all draw weapons of some kind . . . looked to be military issue.  Nothing else came to her attention.


----------



## Keia (Oct 31, 2004)

_Outside Stark Manor
Manhattan (heading toward Harlem)
Early afternoon_

*Sandman, Vision, and Beast*



			
				Sandman said:
			
		

> The molecules in his body began to change and shift.  His entire body took on a sand-like quality as it morphed mid-stride.  In less than five seconds, Flint Marko had been replaced by a beautiful blonde woman.
> 
> "Well, whaddya think?" he asked his teammates.  Grunting, he continued, "Can't do much about the voice, though."




The appearance held for several seconds, until the composite particles began shifting and moving as Marko did.  Finally, Sandman ended up looking like a sandcastle of a woman . . . wearing Marko’s clothes.  The appearance wasn’t bad, so long as someone didn’t look too closely . . . like say from twenty feet or closer.



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> "Oh my stars and garters."




As the trio got more than a block from Stark Manor, the street traffic became somewhat more normal.  People appeared to keep their heads down and head to their appointed tasks, whether for business or pleasure.  As the Metropolitan Museum of Art neared, everyone spotted the train of taxis lining up outside the entrance.

According to the directions given by Sandra, their destination was Ward's Island.  A taxi would get them close . . . the rest would be by boat or some other means.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Captain America*

Manhattan
Early afternoon

As they walked in the direction of the Baxter Building, Jack finally began to feel they were not being followed.  He decided not to take chances.  "Sam, you take point.  Marc, you stick with him.  The two of you can use Redwing to guide us in.  Craig and I will follow from the other side of the street.  That way we don't stick out as a group, smaller numbers will blend better."  

As they continued, Jack looked back over his shoulder, quickly.  He knew he would not see the others but, he was concerned.  They were all highly capable people, at least the versions he knew were.  He just did not like splitting up a new team so quickly while in enemy territory. 

_Carol, I hope you're all right._

He casually made his way to the side of the street and crossed to the other side with Craig.


----------



## kid A (Nov 1, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by The Vision*
> _Since neither of us can alter our voices the sex should be male, what it looks like is of no matter as long as it doesn't draw attention to us. He says looking around for an alley or any out of the way place. Although it would be best to do this somewhere we will not be eaily seen._




"Right."  Flint glanced around their current location and non-chalantly ducked into the nearest alley, motioning for the others to follow.  When he was reasonably sure no wandering eyes could spot them, Flint spoke.  "Okay, I never actually done something like this, but let's see if it works.  I'm gonna try to form my own body around yours... so you'll look just like me, only bigger.  And McCoy here'll tell us if it's gonna work."  

Scanning the area once more, he finally looked at his teammates.  "Ready?"


----------



## Mimic (Nov 1, 2004)

*Vision*

*I am ready you can proceed* Vision tells him standing as still as possible.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 2, 2004)

*why does a Mr. I cross the street...*



			
				MOONKNIGHT said:
			
		

> MoonKnight checked the radio for open channels and any obvious seals or markings then handed the radio to Mr. I.
> 
> "Here ya' go son, someday when we're not standing in an alternate universe with minus one member, I'll show ya' how its done."  Patting Mr. I on the shoulder and motioning him to give it to Cap.
> 
> He had always felt like somewhat of a teacher while in the field.





*"aahhh thanks ya sir...   MK...  ah never knew much about you, me bein' from the Great Lakes area.  From what I understood you usually kept to yerself sorta like Daredevil er Spiderman....  It's good to be part of a team isn't it?"*
Craig said, trying to make casual conversation in this NOT so casual a time...  He tended to prattle on when nervous in times like these.  That and he hoped that for whatever term of service this would be with the Earth's Mightiest Heroes -  he hoped it would at least make him some long term friends... 




			
				CAPTAIN AMERICA said:
			
		

> "...  Craig and I will follow from the other side of the street.  That way we don't stick out as a group, smaller numbers will blend better."
> 
> As they continued, Jack looked back over his shoulder, quickly.  He knew he would not see the others but, he was concerned.  They were all highly capable people, at least the versions he knew were.  He just did not like splitting up a new team so quickly while in enemy territory.
> 
> He casually made his way to the side of the street and crossed to the other side with Craig.




Mr. Immortal stepped it up into a jog to catch up with Cap.  Toying with the radio a tad,  but not so much to draw any attention to it Craig flipped it in his hand and offered it into Cap's arm-side once he'd caught up in-step with Captain America again...
*"MK gave me this for ya Cap,  you got room or ya want me to hang onto it?"*

Noticing Cap's awareness state,  Mr. I  began glancing around as well...  Doing his best not to make it seem obvious.
*"geeeze Cap,  ah really appreciate yer lookin out fer me like this and all.  It's pretty nice to be walkin side by side with THE sentinel of liberty and all....  This must be how Bucky felt back in WWII......  It's really an honor serving with you sir,  if you don't mind me saying so again..."*

No matter how much he tried Craig couldn't get the stupid grin off his face when working along-side Cap like this.  And it was almost like he'd forgotten that THIS Captain America wasn't the original he'd come to look up to...

It didn't matter he was just happy to be a part of the team.


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 2, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "And McCoy here'll tell us if it's gonna work."
> 
> Scanning the area once more, he finally looked at his teammates.  "Ready?"




"I'm on the edge of my seat.  Metaphorically speaking, of course.

And whether it owrks or not, we may want to try and catch one of those cabs.  While we're still penniless, we do have a good six miles before we reach our destination, and seeing them all show up . . . it's like a sign.  We should seize the opportunity."


----------



## kid A (Nov 2, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by The Vision*
> _I am ready you can proceed Vision tells him standing as still as possible._




"Right.  Here goes..."  Flint walked straight into the Vision, absorbing his body into his sandlike being.  Morphing quickly, Flint re-shaped his body around the Vision's frame, as though he were some kind of outer skin for the android.  Finally, when the change had completed, Flint appeared just as he had before, despite having slightly larger physical proportions.

"Vizh, I'm gonna let you do the walking, and I'll do the talking."  He waited for the Vision adjust to the change.  As he waited for movement, he asked, "Well, McCoy?  Ya think this'll work, or not?"


----------



## Keia (Nov 2, 2004)

_Outside Stark Manor
Manhattan (heading toward Harlem)
Early afternoon_

The trio ducked into Central Park for a few moments to do the transformation.  After making certain the coast was clear, the Sandman melded and covered the Vision.  The sand stabilized in form and returned to Flint Marko's normal appearance . . . except for the fact that he was almost seven feet tall now and much broaded.

The concentration required was much more that Flint had thought, a hundred times more difficult that a three legged race coordination.  Sandman could become more solid around the Vision and basically carry him within, though movement might be a little sluggish.

While looking the pair over, Hank had a revelation . . . the size should reduce if Vision assumed an intangible form while within Sandman's body.  The concentration and effort would then belong to the Vision as he worked to maintain his form within the moving Sandman.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 2, 2004)

*Binary*

_Guns, oh please guys, don't start fighting me. Someone might get injured and it won't be me. At least as long as you don't bring in your supreme soviet guys._
She races on as fast as possible to get more ground beetween herself and the puirsuiers. If she isn't followed after a minute or so of being airborne she will look for a not too crowded place to land and change back to human form.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Captain America*



			
				Mr. Immortal said:
			
		

> Mr. Immortal stepped it up into a jog to catch up with Cap.  Toying with the radio a tad,  but not so much to draw any attention to it Craig flipped it in his hand and offered it into Cap's arm-side once he'd caught up in-step with Captain America again...
> *"MK gave me this for ya Cap,  you got room or ya want me to hang onto it?"*
> Noticing Cap's awareness state,  Mr. I  began glancing around as well...  Doing his best not to make it seem obvious.
> *"geeeze Cap,  ah really appreciate yer lookin out fer me like this and all.  It's pretty nice to be walkin side by side with THE sentinel of liberty and all....  This must be how Bucky felt back in WWII......  It's really an honor serving with you sir,  if you don't mind me saying so again..."*
> ...





Jack was in the zone.  He was on a mission, deep in bad guy territory, trying to make things right and save the day.  All his senses were open, all his thoughts were focused.

Then Mr. Immortal spoke to him.  Again.

Jack smiled.  He looked over at Craig, smiling.  But, he continued to walk and scan the crowd around them as well as their surroundings and waved off the radio as he spoke.  "You see Craig, technically, I am not THE sentinel of liberty.  I mean, I am but, I am the second guy to be Cap.  Steve Rogers was the first.  He's the guy who broke the mold.  There is not another one out there, anywhere.  I had a hard time becoming my own person when I trained with him.  You want to be as good as him and that makes you think you have to be him.  I eventually learned how to be my Captain America."  

He looked over at Craig to see if he had bored him.  "However, I was also the second Bucky for awhile, so I know what you mean."


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 3, 2004)

...


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 3, 2004)

...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 3, 2004)

*Mr. I & Cap*



			
				CAPTAIN AMERICA said:
			
		

> "You see Craig, technically, I am not THE sentinel of liberty.  I mean, I am but, I am the second guy to be Cap.  Steve Rogers was the first.  He's the guy who broke the mold.  There is not another one out there, anywhere.  I had a hard time becoming my own person when I trained with him.  You want to be as good as him and that makes you think you have to be him.  I eventually learned how to be my Captain America."
> 
> He looked over at Craig to see if he had bored him.  "However, I was also the second Bucky for awhile, so I know what you mean."




Bored?....  Craig wasn't bored by any means,  he didn't even think about it but if he had he might consider that of the entire team -  Jack was comfortable enough to share this private detail with HIM......
That would be if Craig had considered...  

as is Jack's statements helped turn the corner in Craig's mind.  
From now on Captain America wasn't just an icon, a poster on the wall -  Jack was a teammate... a friend...  and Craig was honored to have him as one.
Craig wanted to reach out and tell Jack his thoughts -  to let him how honored he felt.  Strangely enough Jack's statements to contridict not being "THE" Captain America was exactly what proved to Craig that he WAS "the" Captain America.

and for the first time Mr. Immortal remained almost speechless...  simply giving Jack a push on the shoulder, chuckling as the two "buddies" walked on down the street...

*"....hehe...  YOU were a Bucky...?  did they make you were those short shorts and a little cape too?...  hehe"*
Craig said, obviously teasing THE Sentinel of Liberty with the respect of the Captain America tradition but also now with a more human side...
That's the stuff true Avengers fight for!

*"Bucky... heh... too cool."*


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 3, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "Well, McCoy?  Ya think this'll work, or not?"



 Hank shook his head sadly.  "A valiant effort, but the proportions are not quite right . . . "  Suddenly, he brightened.  "Although, if the Vision were to become intangible . . ."


----------



## Mimic (Nov 5, 2004)

*"An excellent idea Dr. McCoy."* Vision states as he turns incorpreal and steps out of the Sandman's body. Once he has assumed his normal size and shape, Vision will step back into him.

*"This will require a lot of concentration on my part so please no sudden movements."*


----------



## kid A (Nov 5, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by the Vision*
> _"This will require a lot of concentration on my part so please no sudden movements."_




"Yeah.  S'tougher than I thought It'd be."  Flint relaxed his body as Vision stepped out of it, allowing it to return to it's normal size.  When he moved to step back in, Flint replied, "I ain't goin' nowhere, Vizh."


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Captain America*

Manhattan
Early afternoon

"Heh.  Nah, short shorts didn't really cut in the 60's.  Traditional Bucky garb right out of WWII recruitment films.  Unless you knew the original, you would never have known the difference.   I became Nomad for a short time, did wear a cape then, but still no shorts.  Then Steve handed over the Cap identity and ran for president.  He's been protecting the world in that aspect for awhile now."

As they approached a street corner and increased traffic, Jack stopped talking for a moment.  "Give me a hand tracking bad guys here, all right Craig.  Watch for guards or undercover agents to the right and front, I've got left and back."

After making it past the intersection he continued speaking, keeping Falcon and Moon Knight in sight.  "So I guess my story is pretty different than what most of you guys are used to.  Wonder what I do in your realities.  In mine I've been leading the Avengers for years.  I guess most people on my world only know me as Captain America.  Took awhile to get used to giving orders to guys like Black Panther, Thor and the Hulk but when you're in the middle of a battle and they look to you for direction it just starts to fall into place."

"So what's your story, Craig?  I don't know a Mr. Immortal on my world.  Although you do remind me a little of a guy named Madcap."


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2004)

_Central Park
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

Binary easily outpaced her pursuers, using the trees and foilage of Central Park to good effect.  Glancing around, Binary didn’t notice anyone nearby and glided to the ground along a mighty oak tree, using the large trunk as cover.  As she reached the ground, Binary shifted back into her human form once again.

In the distance, Carol spotted some of the men that had been on the street, but they were several hundred yards away, and clearly hadn’t spotted here.  From here, she could easily head out into the streets.  The question was . . . did she want to head to the Supreme Soviet compound, or to downtown where the disturbance was noted?

OOC: Binary


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2004)

_Metropolitan Museum of Art
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

With some slow steady walking and communication, Vision and Sandman managed to travel together well enough to fool most people.  Confident in the illusion, the trio made their way toward the Metropolitan Museum of Art, the Beast whistling to get a cabbie’s attention.  The lead cab didn’t move, but a cab several cabs down pulled out and sped toward the apparent duo.

“Ya better be a good fare, ya yahoos,”  the cabbie exclaimed as the car slid along side. “Dem politico types always tip really well.  Where ya headin’?”

A note on the back of the front seat explained the currency rates, including a notation that American currency was accepted at a two dollar rate for each dollar of fare.  Pictures of the sample bills included familiar currency with Lincoln, Hamilton, Washington and Franklin adorning the bills.

OOC: Checking pockets, you can easily make the fare.


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2004)

_Near Queens Blvd
Manhattan
Early Afternoon_

Captain America and Mr. Immortal crossed to the other side of the street and continued walking down toward Queens Boulevard.  As they waited on traffic and discussed the past, Captain America realized that they were only about a block away from the Latverian Embassy.  Not that it was important now . . . but it was something to keep in mind.

The Falcon and Moonknight had already crossed Queens Boulevard and were making their was east down the street.  Falcon received a communication from Redwing that based on the explosions and general mayhem that a supers fight had to be going on.  Several armored units were in conflict with whatever was happeneing at the Baxter Building.

Both duos would be within the surroundings of the Baxter Building in a matter of minutes at a brisk pass.  As they considered their options, several police cars and a fire engine blared past heading toward the Baxter Building as well.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 16, 2004)

*Binary*

Very glad that no one had to get hurt during this not too subtle play Carol makes sure to get away from her pursuisers without obviosuly hurrying. She heads for the disturbance she head of then they arrived here, gathering that she might be far more usefull at that place. Apart from burning the place to slack there's not much she could do at the supreme soviets headquarter.


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 16, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “Ya better be a good fare, ya yahoos,”  the cabbie exclaimed as the car slid along side. “Dem politico types always tip really well.  Where ya headin’?”




Hank gave directions, trying to get as close as possible to the Supreme Soviets' compound without making it obvious that they were going to the Supreme Soviets' compound.



> OOC: Checking pockets, you can easily make the fare.




ooc:  Most fortuitous.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Captain America*

As they continued down the street they had no real problem keeping Marc and Sam in sight. They crossed another intersection and jack's eyes darted down the street.  The Latverian embassy was a block down the road, at least in his world.  He hoped that didn't make a difference in their mission here.  _We have no idea what anyone's allegiance is here.  I don't want to get into a full blown war....  What if we don't get the information right away.  I wonder if we get stuck on this world, become a part of it.  I'm sure Hank has some ideas on that.  I wonder if there's a Jack Monroe here?  Is he a hero?  What about another version of Craig?   Whoa, no need to get carried away yet._  A small smile creased his face as several emergency vehicles passed by.

"I guess this is what it's like to be a man on the street when we are normally doing our thing."  He Noticed Craig had not said anything for almost a block.  That had been the quietest he had seen him.  _He really means well, I just hope he isn't getting psyched out by all of this._


----------



## Unicron818 (Nov 21, 2004)

*MoonKnight*

As the firetrucks and medical vehicles roared past MoonKnight felt a cold breeze sweep through him.

Falcon…squads are moving pretty good huh. Somethin’ ain’t smellin’ right! Smells like a suicide mission. This ain’t the first one I’ve been one, won’t be the last either my friend. What does you partner see? Anything?


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 21, 2004)

*Falcon*

"Good question. Hold up a sec. I'll get Redwing to take a look."

The Falcon pauses to tie his shoe.

_Redwing, get a look over near the Baxter Building. We need to know what's going on that way._


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Nov 23, 2004)

*Mr. Immortal*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "I guess this is what it's like to be a man on the street when we are normally doing our thing."  He Noticed Craig had not said anything for almost a block.  That had been the quietest he had seen him.  _He really means well, I just hope he isn't getting psyched out by all of this._





_geeezze the epic proportions of what we're bein' asked to face... it's kinda daunting...  it's makin' me awefully nervous,  but Ah just gotta keep focused gain Cap and the other's trust...  be a valuable member of the team...  MAN - this is really startin' to psych me out........._
Craig thought, deep in his mind as the two Avengers made their way down the street...

*"huh?  ohh... uuuhhh yeah, Cap...  I suppose so... Ah guess... well - Ah mean you probably ain't felt like a normal joe in'awhile......  but yeah, Ah guess...  this is how Ah feel everyday.  Nobody much turns their head for me, even IN costume... heheh"*
Craig chuckled nervously glancing up to see what Cap thought...


----------



## Mimic (Nov 25, 2004)

Vision does his best to stay merged with the Sandman.


----------



## kid A (Nov 26, 2004)

*Sandman*

Although it was difficult to maintain the ruse, Flint concentrated on creating the illusion that there was only one man where he and the Vision stood together.  Flint merely nodded, when Beast gave the cabby directions.  He was nervous, sitting in the back of the cab, and he hoped it didn't take too long to get to their destination.


----------



## Keia (Nov 26, 2004)

_Metropolitan Museum of Art
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Vision, Beast, Sandman*

The cabbie knew his business, taking the duo (as he thought), down Park Avenue, then across Triborough Bridge [incidentally the only road access onto Ward’s Island and the Supreme Soviet compound].  Other than the parks (Randall Park and Ward Island Park) and the compound, the only other possible location was a uniform and costume shop called Fecheimer Uniforms and Costumes.

Henry pointed out that that was their destination as the cab got closer to it.  The fare was paid and Vision and Sandman had no trouble maintaining their fusion.   Looking at the store, it was apparently a military uniform and supply store as well and a superhero costume shop and souvenir shop.  Costumes on display included Black Widow, Red Hawk, and Comrade Russia.

There were a few cars in the parking lot as well as one school bus, which belonged to St. Mary's School for young women apparently.  The store was open and people milling about could be seen from within.  

A sign down the road pointed to the west and read, *“Supreme Soviet Compound ¼ mile, Restricted area, Authorized Personnel (Tours by appointment only)”*


----------



## Keia (Nov 26, 2004)

_Madison and 44th Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_



			
				Falcon said:
			
		

> _Redwing, get a look over near the Baxter Building. We need to know what's going on that way._




‘Gotcha boss, thought you were napping back there,’  Redwing replied.  ‘I’m across from the Baxter Building and there’s a power struggle going on here.  I’m guessing that within the melted building is these places version of Mr. Fantastic.  He has some kind of helmet on his head.  With him is the Thing . . . I don’t see the Human Torch or Invisible Girl.  Arrayed against them are about a dozen guys that look like the Guardian, and the Crimson Dynamo, Darkstar and the Titanium Man from our meeting.  This version of the FF are getting their butts handed to them . . . better hurry if you want a piece of this.’

Moonknight and Falcon were on Madison Avenue approaching 44th Street, only two blocks away from the Baxter Building.  They both could see the smoke rising from a building in the distance and red and blue flashing lights on the street below.  Glancing back, Captain America and Mr. Immortal were a half a block behind.  In his peripheral vision (Spot of 26), the Falcon spotted Carol Danvers (Binary) approaching the pair on their left.


----------



## Keia (Nov 26, 2004)

_Madison and 45th Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Captain America, Mr. Immortal and Binary*

Carol hustled down the various streets, moving quickly, but not overtly so.  On the occasion that she glanced around, she detected no purpose.  As she walked, several police cars and fire trucks passed her by, apparently heading in the direction of the Baxter Building.  As she neared the location, she noticed the she was moving against the flow of pedestrian traffic, though there were several people heading her direction as well.

As she neared the intersection of Madison and 45th street, she spotted Captain America and Mr. Immortal, about to cross the street.

The radio in Mr. Immortal's possession barked again, issuing instructions and orders in Russian . . .

For those who speak Russian:


Spoiler



'This is unit 17, we’ve lost Marvel Girl, request a lockdown and psi-search of Manhattan . . . .’

‘Understood unit 17, passing the request to the commandant, last known location of Marvel Girl . . . .’

‘Central Park . . . change frequency to 1020.’



Just as the radio cut out, Captain America spotted Carol walking toward them from a side street.  He noted that she saw them as well.  Up ahead everyone could make out the plume of smoke rising in the air and the flashing red and blue lights on the ground.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 26, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Madison and 45th Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




Carol runs towards Cap and Mr I once she spots them. In all this confusion she isn't overly worried about being noticed.
"Hey guys, looks like you didn't make it far. Whatever's going on here must be pretty big. Last time I saw our New York in such a confusion was then a dozen Sentinels played one of ther rematches against the X-Men."
She's a bit flushed from hurrying along but otherwise pretty much relaxed. This looks like a hectic sorounding but compared to a Shi Ar civil war it's just a peacefull day in the park... .


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Captain America*

Madison and 44th Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon

Jack picked up the pace slightly, keeping up with the other pedestrians scurrying about.  "Let's look sharp people.  If things are going to happen they are going to start now.  Carol, the recognized you and are on the lookout.  Luckily you threw them off your trail a bit."

The smoke in the air made Jack's stomach tighten slightly.  It didn't matter where he was, he did not like seeing this much mass destruction.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 1, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Madison and 44th Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon
> 
> ...




"They did? No one mentioned anything about my version here in the briefing."
With a confused shrug she hurries on.
"Didn't expect to be famous in my new state after just returning to earth. But who knows what happened here. Hope they said only nice things at least..."


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 1, 2004)

*The Falcon*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Madison and 44th Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_




The Falcon relays the gist of Redwing's description to Cap.

"Advise, Jack. Do we intervene and, if so, on whose behalf? For all we know, this world's Eff Eff are villains."


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Captain America*

Madison and 44th Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon

Jack smiled at Carol's comments.  "Not sure how happy they were.  Sounded more confused from what I could make out.  They did call you Marvel Girl, though.  Either you have a different name here or they have you confused for someone else."

Jack moved along and crossed the street, bringing the two groups together.  "No.  We do not get into this fight.  We are here for observation only."  He looked at each of them while he spoke.  He wanted to make sure they all understood and eye contact was a great way of doing that.  

"Sam, what does Redwing say about the Soviet's?  Any sign of them?"


----------



## Radiant (Dec 3, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Madison and 44th Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon
> 
> ...




"Cap, we're talking about the FF here. IF the avengers went Red then they might still be on our side."
Her eyes are blazing at the thought of letting her friends down. Even of they are someone else in this reality. But she still backs of then Jack stares at them all. She's not happy but she go agaisnt the leader she voted for herself.


----------



## Keia (Dec 3, 2004)

_Madison and 43th Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Binary, Captain America, Falcon, Moonknight, Mr. Immortal*

As the group gathered on the street at Falcon’s and Moonknight’s location, they were about as close as they could get without being within the circle of police and fire trucks, and the gathered spectators.  Redwing seemed to have the right of it when he described the scene.  There looked to be about a dozen armored persons (in a red version of the guardian armor . . . _or perhaps Sentinels thought Carol_).  Banter appeared to be going on between those within the building and the armored personnel and the Supreme Soviet members that were here (Crimson Dynamo, Darkstar and the Titanium Man).

Blaster fire from the armored units and the Soviets flew into the Baxter building and occasionally a blast or a large piece of the building came flying back out.  Darkstar appeared to be on crowd control.

Over what sounded like loud speakers (though none were visible) came the voice of Mr. Fantastic, *“Please people back up, I don’t want to hurt any of you.  This has to end, and it will end now.”*

Some of the spectators backed up upon hearing this, but only by a couple of feet.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 5, 2004)

Madison and 43th Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon


			
				Binary said:
			
		

> "Cap, we're talking about the FF here. IF the avengers went Red then they might still be on our side."



He looked back at Carol knowing exactly how she felt.  He felt the same way.  "We can't get into this.  We don't know where anyone stands here.  We don't know what they are about.  We can't choose sides based on what they do back home.  We have to stay neutral, for now."  He really hoped they understood.  If any of them pushed the issue he was not sure he could stand his ground.

As they got closer and could get a good look at what was happening it really dawned on Jack how different this world was.  At the announcement to move back, Jack motioned the others to fall back from the crowd with him so they could talk.  "Crowd control and public safety.  These are our concerns right now.  If things get out of control, those are the only reasons we intervene."  _Damn.  I really hate to do this._  "Carol and Sam, I want you two to get to a nearby rooftop to get a better look.  If anything big happens, you'll have a better vantage point from up there.  Any questions?"

_I hope Hank's team is doing well.  I don't know how much longer I can deal with this._


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 5, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> A sign down the road pointed to the west and read, *“Supreme Soviet Compound ¼ mile, Restricted area, Authorized Personnel (Tours by appointment only)”*




"Almost there, gentlemen.  Shall we see how much farther stealth can take us?  Or does someone have a better plan?"

As he speaks, Hank is fiddling with the "wristwatch" he's wearing.

ooc:  Unless the others have a better plan, I assume we're just hopping the fence, so to speak.  Since the Beast can't turn into sand or become intangible, he's made a few minor modifications to his Image Inducer; should the need arise, he'll spend a hero point and switch his gadgets from Shapeshift to Invisibility.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 5, 2004)

*The Falcon*



			
				Cap said:
			
		

> Madison and 43th Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon
> 
> "Crowd control and public safety.  These are our concerns right now.  If things get out of control, those are the only reasons we intervene."  _Damn.  I really hate to do this._  "Carol and Sam, I want you two to get to a nearby rooftop to get a better look.  If anything big happens, you'll have a better vantage point from up there.  Any questions?"




The Falcon nods and jogs across the street toward an alley, wanting to use the space between buildings as cover for his ascent to the top of a nearby rooftop.

_Redwing, see if you can get a lock on Reed Richards. We need some idea about what he has planned._

Once on top of the roof, the Falcon does the same.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 5, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Madison and 43th Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon
> 
> ...




"Got it."
She nods to Cap, understanding how much being the leader must suck right now and runs into the oppsoite direction of the Falcon so they can cover the most space. If a quick glance revelas no one around she changes again. A short burst of white fire later she takes position hopin got catch a glance of the people inside the Baxter Building.
"Just hope Mr Richards is not planning something stupid, that warnung doesn't sound good at all."


----------



## kid A (Dec 6, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by The Beast*
> _"Almost there, gentlemen. Shall we see how much farther stealth can take us? Or does someone have a better plan?"_




"I'm thinkin' stealth is still gonna be th' best way ta go."  Flint replied as they continued forward.  He continued, jokingly, "But, I ain't exactly the brains of this outfit, ain't I?"


----------



## Keia (Dec 7, 2004)

_Madison and 43th Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Falcon*

From his vantage point and the enhanced senses of his ally, Redwing, Falcon can see into the melted portion of the Baxter Building.  It looks like Reed Richards (though he isn’t all stretchy) and the Thing (who looks like the thing).  There is no sight of Sue Richards.  There is a boy of a young boy near Reed, he looks burned to a crisp.  There are . . . or were . . . three people in guardian armor within the building as well,  All three look burned to a crisp.  Reed is wearing a metal helmet like device.  Neither you nor Redwing have any idea what it could be.

*Binary*

Binary saw all of the things above except for the boy and the other crisped guardians.  Looking from a decent amount of concealment, Binary is surprised to note that Darkstar is looking at her as she passed near the building on one of her flybys in crowd control.  Up closer, those armored units seem closer to man-sized Sentinels than to guardian armor (Carol has seen both).

*Captain America, Moon Knight, and Mr. Immortal*

The crowd has started to back up, on the request of police and firemen who are forcing them back.  Obviously, the police and fire seem to be taking Reed seriously – even if the crowd hasn’t.  Jack, Jake and Craig help where they can particularly with younger people and the elderly.

One old woman mentioned in passing to Craig (Jack overheard), “Only a matter of time for something like this to happen . . . they’ve had those boys locked in that building for years and years . . . government think tank or something or other . . . say you’re not with the government are you?  You won’t tell on a little old lady?”


----------



## Radiant (Dec 7, 2004)

*Binary*

Since she thankfully did not see the dead people inside Carol still thinks most is under control and leaps for cover once Darkstar looks at her. 
_Crap, scouting was lot more easy in space. Even a plasmabeing isn't too obvious compared to a starship._


----------



## Keia (Dec 7, 2004)

_Fecheimer Uniforms and Costumes_
Manhattan
Early afternoon

*Vision, Beast, Sandman*

As the trio discussed their options, an elderly gentleman in black exited the store. Before exiting completely, he called back into the store, “Five more minutes, girls, let’s load up.”  As he walked past, the man addressed the ‘duo’, “Good day ta ya, lads.”

In addition to the sign down the road, the road had a double row of trees on either side, effectively concealing someone from the road if tey were to walk on the other side.  A single communication tower could be seen over the trees.

OOC:  If nothing else is done here, then continue with the description below, otherwise, ignore.

The ‘duo’ made their way across the highway and pass the tree line.  Beyond the line was natural habitat, trees, grasses and wildlife native to the area in abundance.  Sufficeint cover was available to make the journey to a heavy chain fence, indicating the beginning of the property line for the Supreme Soviet compound.  The fence was approximately 25 feet tall, with heavy, qarter inch wire links.  Barbed wire lined the top of the fence.

Both the Beast and the Vision notice the thin lines at one foot intervals up the fence, very thin gauge.  An analysis by Vision determined that (‘spoiler’) 



Spoiler



the wire had enough electrical current to do significant harm to normal people.  In addition, another frequency was picked up – they appeared to be linked in some manner with the cameras and other sensors of the area.


  No guards were apparent while reviewing the grounds that they could see.  The large compound was evident from this location (being only a couple hundred yards away.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 7, 2004)

*It would seem that not only is the fence electrified, it is connected to the cameras and other sensors in the area, any distruption would certainly bring some sort of investigation. It would be prudent not to come into contact with it. Is there any way both of you can safely get to the other side?*


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Captain America*

Madison and 43th Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon


> One old woman mentioned in passing to Craig (Jack overheard), “Only a matter of time for something like this to happen . . . they’ve had those boys locked in that building for years and years . . . government think tank or something or other . . . say you’re not with the government are you?  You won’t tell on a little old lady?”




As they assisted in shifting the crowd from harm, Jack heard what the woman said to Craig.  

_What exactly is going on here?  They have Reed and the FF locked in the Baxter Building to work?  And why is there no mention of Sue?  This is gonna get out of hand quick!  If things do escalate, it really looks like we're going to have to go after the Soviets._

He hid his thoughts and did his best to keep an eye on the battle above.


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 8, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *It would seem that not only is the fence electrified, it is connected to the cameras and other sensors in the area, any distruption would certainly bring some sort of investigation. It would be prudent not to come into contact with it. Is there any way both of you can safely get to the other side?*




"I'm afraid I neglected to bring my jetpack."  Seeing the look on Flint's face, Hank shrugged.  "I have a jetpack.  I use it at the school; many of my students can fly, and I have to keep up with them somehow. . . . .

Regardless, I'm not sure I can make it over the fence on my own power.  If on of you is strong enough to throw me, though, I think I could manage a safe landing."


----------



## kid A (Dec 8, 2004)

*Sandman*



> *Originally posted by The Beast*
> _Regardless, I'm not sure I can make it over the fence on my own power. If on of you is strong enough to throw me, though, I think I could manage a safe landing."_




_A jetpack?_

Flint shook his head, waving it off.  Answering both teammates' questions, he stared with Beast.  "Yeah, McCoy, I can throw ya over if Vizh here can't.  And I can go over or under the fence without settin' it off.  We should be able to make it.  Vizh, you see any other security on th' other side o' the fence?"


----------



## Keia (Dec 8, 2004)

_Supreme Soviet Compound
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Vision, Beast, Sandman*

Scanning through the shrubbery and trees on the compound, the Vision noted three cameras, the wires on the fence, and three gun emplacements.  The Compound itself is approximately 600 yards away from the fence, a side entrance is visible on the side the avengers were currently facing.  Reflective glass (or some other material) in the windows prevents any real identification of what is within.  A moderately large parking area is adjacent to the compound (on the side – not in line with your approach) with several cars and trucks in the lot (5 in total).


----------



## Mimic (Dec 9, 2004)

*"I can see at least 3 cameras as well as 3 gun encampments. The probability of hidden surveillance equipment is great, exceeding 80 percent rate, thus the fence is not our only obstacle." * He says turning to the Beast. *"I do not require to breath and can move easily through the ground, I believe the Sandman can do the same. Is there anyway to render yourself invisible to both mechanical and human sight?"*


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 9, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *"I can see at least 3 cameras as well as 3 gun encampments. The probability of hidden surveillance equipment is great, exceeding 80 percent rate, thus the fence is not our only obstacle." * He says turning to the Beast. *"I do not require to breath and can move easily through the ground, I believe the Sandman can do the same. Is there anyway to render yourself invisible to both mechanical and human sight?"*




Hank held up his wrist, displaying the Image Inducer.  "I've been working along those very lines as we walked.  I've modified the Inducer to serve as a crude invisibility device.  It can't cover more than the visible spectrum without drastically reducing the quality of the invisibility field, and it will probably burn out the Inducer with extended use, but it's not a bad bit of jury-rigging, if I do say so myself."


----------



## kid A (Dec 10, 2004)

*Sandman*

Looking at his two companions, Flint spoke, "Well, I guess we're as ready we're gonna be.  You guys ready?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 11, 2004)

*Beast*

"Indeed."  Hank flipped a switch on his 'watch', and returned to his blue furry self.  "I am ready."  And with that he faded from view.

ooc: As mentioned earlier, Hank spends a hero point to switch his gadgets over to Invisibility.


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2004)

Outer Lawn
Supreme Soviet Compound, Ward Island
Early afternoon

*Vision, Beast and Sandman*

Following earlier instructions, Sandman got a hold of Beast (after he faded from view) and tossed him gently over the high fence.  Vision noticed slight depressions in the grass in a three point stance where Beast appeared to have landed (still invisible).  At a glance at one another, Vision turned intangible and Sandman lost his form flowing into the ground in front of the fence.  Vision then willed himself to float into the ground, and both proceeded to the side of the compound.

For his part, Beast, took his time and nimbly moved across the yard.  At several places, he stopped and avoided a suspicious looking patch on the ground.  Before long, the Beast reached the side door.  Looking at the surrounding cement pads and ramp down, it appeared to be a delivery door.  A touchpad was beside the door on the wall.  The door was locked and a camera was on the wall and angled at the door.

Staying low to the ground, Sandman and Vision rose ever so slightly just outside the cement pad (about 10' away), thereby able to observe and comment.

In the parking lot to the side, a bus could be heard approaching.

OOC: Hero Point status (Used, Beast-1, Sandman-0, Vision-0)


----------



## kid A (Dec 13, 2004)

*Sandman*

Flint flowed through the earth, coming to a halt once to scan his surroundings.  He had managed past the defense systems fairly easily up to this point, and he thought he could manage the rest of the way.  Sinking back into the ground, he continued through the earth until he reached the side door...


----------



## Mimic (Dec 14, 2004)

*"I can disable the camera and pass through the door and let both of you in. Hopefully they will assume its just faulty equipment, but they will most likely send someone to investigate, so I would advise you to keep the invisibility field up Dr. McCoy." * Vision tells the others in a low voice so not to be overheard. 

Once they have stated that they are ready he will float up beside the camera and pass his hand through it distrupting the electronics. With that done he will pass through the door carefull to make sure that there is no one on the other side and to disrupt any electronics on the door (alarms, sensors etc.) once the coast is clear he will open the door for the others


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 15, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *"I can disable the camera and pass through the door and let both of you in. Hopefully they will assume its just faulty equipment, but they will most likely send someone to investigate, so I would advise you to keep the invisibility field up Dr. McCoy." * Vision tells the others in a low voice so not to be overheard.




"Splendid.  Proceed when ready."

ooc:  Phew!  I was blanking on ways to deal with the camera.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2004)

_Supreme Soviet Compound
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Beast, Sandman, and Vision*

Beast and Sandman notice a ghostly yellow gloved hand pass through the camera, the red light blinking out as the hand passed through it.  

The Vision floated effortlessly up, passing a hand through the camera.  He noted that the walls were almost a foot thick as they were reinforced and could probably withstand a significant amount of damage.  Phasing through the door area, the Vision passed through sensors, alarm system and electronic touch pad controls.  As a response, the door clicked open.

The room within was definitely a storage room of some kind, an open archway led into the rest of the compound.  Boxes, shelving units and a few barrels lined the walls in the storage room.  Beyond the archway, the trio heard the distinct sound of a female humming a popular tune.


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2004)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Captain America, Binary, Falcon (Npc’d), Moon Knight (Npc’d), and Mr. Immortal (Npc’d)*

Captain America heard Falcon kick on the comm link, and leaned in to hear it.  “Cap, I’ve got a visual into the open area of the Baxter building.  It looks like Reed Richards, though there’s no evidence of his abilities, and the Thing, who looks like the Thing from my reality. There’s no sign of Sue Richards. Looks like a body of a young boy near Reed, burned to a crisp. Three in guardian armor within the building as well - all three look burned to a crisp. Reed’s got a metal helmet like device – no idea what that is.”



			
				old woman said:
			
		

> “Only a matter of time for something like this to happen . . . they’ve had those boys locked in that building for years and years . . . government think tank or something or other . . . say you’re not with the government are you? You won’t tell on a little old lady?”




“No ma’am, I’m not with the government, err this government, ah not that I’m a foreigner, err.  Never mind that,” Mr. Immortal tried to explain.  A pained expression showed clearly on his face and he glanced at Cap a moment before adding, “Let’s just say that your secret is safe with me.”

Binary ducked safely behind a roof exhaust port as soon as she noticed Darkstar.  Unfortunately, it seemed that Binary had peaked Darkstar’s interest, as Darkstar banked and followed coming into view again.

As Darkstar came into view (50 ft away), Binary heard her talking, “ . . . _spotted_ Marvel Girl,_ engaging target_.”

As if from booming loud speakers, the Titanium Man stopped blasting into the Baxter Building and it seemed his microphone kicked on a moment early, “. . . and where there’s one little hero . . .  *All Red units cease fire and scan immediate vicinity for known signatures – hero database, living and dead.”*

Almost immediately thereafter all of the firing stopped, and large cones of line (120’ in length and width at cone end) started scanning through the crowd and buildings from the almost dozen guardian armored fliers.

Things were about to get interesting . . . 

OOC: Reactions before initiative begins?


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Captain America*

Jack held back a slight laugh as Craig handled himself rather well.  If not smoothly.  

Then Titanium Man's announcement could be heard.  They were taking no chances, scanning for deceased heroes as well as living.  Jack moved up closer to the front, as well as he could.  If something happened he wanted to be away from the crowd, where he could move.  No way would he use the crowd to hide. 

He glanced at Craig and Marc.  None of them were real major heroes.  He could not imagine how Jack Monroe would be active with Steve as a Russian.  _Maybe the scan will pass us by.  We won't register because they have never known us._  He began slipping his jacket off and readying his shield.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 16, 2004)

*Binary*

"Cap I've been spotted. Sorry, things are going to get ugly in about 5'4'..."
Carol continues the count as she estimates the time she has before Darkstar launches her attack. 
Her voice is causual but with a noticable strain in it. Calmly she rotates the frequency of her transmitter randomly.
"Richards don't do anything rash, help is just in front of your doorstep."
She has no idea if Mr Fantastic will hear the message but if he is in any way like in her own she asumes he will have something set up that informs him.

In the middle of the roof she awaits Darkstar. Her body begins to glow as the power of a sun flow through it, burning her and transforming every atom into living plasma. 
Her clothes burn up first and seh is replaced by the white and red form of Binary. 
Even waiting calmly the figure ripples with force, the ground under her feet starts to melt and heat and plasma radiates like waves from her. The burnign golden fire that replaced her hair flickers wildly as her yellow eyes of pure energy settle on the SupremeSoviet. 
She greets the women ins russian, still standing still her feert firmly on the ground, her arms slightly behind her. Even so Binary just is not capable of looking harmless.
"You do not want to do this Darkstar. I have no intention of causing harm to anyone in this city but if you fight me you will get hurt. You have no idea what I have become, don't force me into a confrontation that you can not win. For the good of all these people..
She waves towards the crowd and even the movement of her hand trails burning solar plasma in the air.
"... let us not unleash our powers here. You can not be indefferent to the unnecesary colleteral damage and death it would cause."
_And I could not forigive myself for hurting you. The binary power can not be held back, do not force me to use it against you, please._
Realizing how futile it would be to explain her last thoughts to this worlds version of Darkstar she keeps them to herself.


----------



## Keia (Dec 16, 2004)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building* – Round One

The crowd push accelerated at the comments from the Titanium Man.  People were pushing one another and screaming.  Apparently, there must have been some disregard for civilian lives in the past when dealing with heroes for there to be a panic this quick and intense.

“Cap!”  Captain America barely heard Falcon on his comm over the crowd noise.  “I’ve been spotted. I’m going to try and draw them off and circle back – give the crowd and you guys some time to clear out.”

Twelve stories up on another rooftop, the conflict was broiling . . .



			
				Binary said:
			
		

> "... let us not unleash our powers here. You can not be indifferent to the unnecessary collateral damage and death it would cause."




“You! You speak to me of collateral damage?!?”  Darkstar exclaimed.  “Did you think of ‘collateral damage’ when you triggered the reactor on the space station?  My brother, Nicolai would still be alive if not for you!”

A rippling field of black energy enveloped Darkstar and light seemed drawn into it, disappearing.  Her female form was still well-defined by the blackness, even to the point of noticing the rage in her facial features.  She added, *“It seems you and I both survived . . . changed . . . but survived.   Let’s finish what you started!”*

Below, beacons of light scanned through the area . . .  

Captain America separated himself from the crowd as did Mr. Immortal Cap noted as he glanced to his left.  No sign could be seen of Moon Knight, though that was no surprise.  About ten people in total were nearby when the beacon struck the area Cap and Mr. I were in.

*“Target Acquired”* was heard from one of the Red Hunters.

“Here’s where I earn my keep!  See ya in a few minutes!”  Mr. Immortal called as his costume appeared on him.  *“How DARE you shine that light in my eyes!!” * He exclaimed boldly.  Pointing his arm, he fired a grappling line at the Red Hunter, hitting the Hunter and holding.  He quickly climbed the line closing to within ten feet of the Hunter, hanging in mid-air forty feet up from a grappling line.

Both of the armored Supreme Soviets (Crimson Dynamo and Titanium Man), as well as several Red Hunters, turned their attention to Mr. Immortal.

Unfortunately, for Captain America, he was almost directly below the climbing Mr. Immortal . . . and he was glowing under the pale light of the beacon . . . the only person glowing under the pale light of the hunter’s beacon.

OOC: Initiatives - Captain 15, Binary 21.  MR. Immortal used a hero point for instant change (for effect only), then heroic surged, drew and fired his grappling hook, then climbed for 40'.  Actions?


----------



## kid A (Dec 16, 2004)

*Sandman*

_Supreme Soviet Compound
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

Making his way inside the building, Flint froze at the sound of the humming.  He looked around quickly to see what his companions would do before he morphed his body, forming a silica layer on the floor of the hallway to hide his presence.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Madison and 43rd Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




"I am not who you think I am. Back of before it is too late."
Carol Danvers would never have risked injuring her. But this is not Carol Danvers. She may share her memories and body but since Rogue took her personality and powers she started new. And Binary is not used to backing down from a fight.
In a blazing arc of light the burning form launches hundreds of feet into the air, intending to make sure that her fight will not accidentaly catch civilians in the crossfire.

What are you in this world Darkstar? Whatever change has come over you, my light can not be dimmed by your darkness.


ooc: full action to fly straight up.


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 17, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> The room within was definitely a storage room of some kind, an open archway led into the rest of the compound.  Boxes, shelving units and a few barrels lined the walls in the storage room.




Hank silently gestured for his companions to follow him into the storage room.  Then he remembered that he was invisible, shrugged, and went in anyway.  



> Beyond the archway, the trio heard the distinct sound of a female humming a popular tune.




_Blast!_ He thought.  _Now that's going to be stuck in my head all day._

He decided to trust in his invisibility, and poked his head through the archway to see who was humming.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 17, 2004)

Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon


> Unfortunately, for Captain America, he was almost directly below the climbing Mr. Immortal . . . and he was glowing under the pale light of the beacon . . . the only person glowing under the pale light of the hunter’s beacon.




Jack stood his ground.  He watched as Craig/Mr. Immortal did his best to distract the Soviets.  Unfortunately, the fact of the matter was that their secret was out.  The Soviets were better prepared for the unusual than he had expected.  

He dropped his jacket, letting it blow away down the street.  He stood, feet planted shoulder width apart.  His fists were cocked and his chin was out as he stared at the Soviets.  He left his mask off, his brown hair blowing and tussled.  His shield slung across his back.  

In his best Russian he spoke (yelled) in a loud, clear, commanding, Captain America voice.  "Comrade Russia.  I will speak only with Comrade Russia."


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 19, 2004)

As the Falcon circles around, he orders Redwing to circle in the opposite direction on a rendezvous path. They've praticed this maneuver hundreds of times, using it to hit a common target from two directions at once. Straining his neck left and right, the Falcon makes necessary course adjustments. His and Redwing's target is Darkstar.

_OOC: Sorry about the disappearing act. This last week of teaching before the holiday completely got away from me. Mea culpa. I don't have the Falcon's and Redwing's stats anymore. Can you please email them to me? If they both have Move By Attack, that is the goal. Otherwise, just close and wallop. Also, any relevants feats for Defense (i.e., Aerial Combat, Dodge) will be keyed against Darkstar._


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2004)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building *– Round Two (partial)

Falcon continued his large circle, noting as he craned in neck to take a look that several red hunters had picked up his pursuit.  He also noted (from an update from Redwing) that no one was following him (as usual).  Sam was extending his lead on the red hued guardsmen but not to the extent that he would have initially thought.  They didn’t fire on him . . .



			
				Binary said:
			
		

> What are you in this world Darkstar? Whatever change has come over you, my light can not be dimmed by your darkness.




“I’m not worried about your light, murderer . . . only your life,” Darkstar venomously replied.

Binary concentrated and a burst of energy propelled her high into the sky, the flames melting bits of the rooftop she occupied only moments before.  The Manhattan atmosphere lent her a vapor trail as she arched skyward.

Darkstar growled her frustration and soared skyward in pursuit of Binary.  The  woman closed to within a hundred feat and fired a blast of darkness that seemed to reluctantly leap from her hand toward Binary.  As the beam got close it almost seemed faster (a), which surprised Binary enough that it struck a glancing blow to her.

Reed Richards couldn’t help but see the blaze of light and darkness from the nearby rooftop, if he were looking in that direction.  Instead, his eyes were glued to the scene before him below.  Captain America standing resolutely before the armored might of the Supreme Soviet.

“Liberator!  Is that really you!” Reed called down, his voice barely carrying to Jack as he stood waiting for a reply.

Captain America didn’t have to wait long for a reply, as the Titanium Man wheeled and regarded him.  *“So, Liberator, is it?  Why am I not surprised?  I knew Red Hawk’s claim of your death was not to be believed.  Comrade Russia has no time to speak to a corpse . . . .” * 

From an unspoken command, deadly beams of energy rained down on Captain America from the Titanium Man, Crimson Dynamo, and several of the nearby Red Hunters . . . 

OOC: Holding for Cap’s response/action

(a) [Darkstar attack result of 21 (Base 23 – 2 range increment) vs. DC of Binary of (24 - 5 + 1) = 20 (run, no dex, plus aerial combat), a hit.  Damage is 26L – Protection of 10 vs. a damage save from Binary of Roll 17 +8 = 25, no damage]


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2004)

_Supreme Soviet Compound
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

Sandman flowed thin against the floor, his body almost imperceptibly thin and clear against the floor of the hallway.  In fact, Sandman was fairly certain that the Beast had not seen him, as the Beast was currently walking on him into the adjoining room.  Sandman didn’t see the Beast, but the weight of his feet was difficult to ignore.

As the Beast padded quietly into the adjoining room, he (and Sandman) noticed a striking female in dark clothes and an apron.  The woman had long ebony tresses that cascaded to her shoulders, her black top accentuating the paleness of her skin . . . and her assets.  She was currently loading clothes into a nearby washing machine, the piles on the floor indicated she had a long day ahead of herself.

Beside the laundry and washroom, which was open to the hallway, an open door opposite the laundry lead to a small workshop and storage room.  Continuing down the hall, were the unmistakable sounds and smells of a kitchen in full preparation for an afternoon meal.  Voice could be heard in the kitchen.

“But why can’t I have a piece before dinner,”  a male voice was heard to ask.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 20, 2004)

*Binary*

Now that does it. Binary does not want to fight Darkstar but she is not that much of a hero that she just allows herself to be shot.
Girl, I danced with the Imperial Guard you have no idea what you are getting yourself into. Back of!"
She allows the russian superhero to catch up with her.
The fire around her body lights up even more as it protects her from the blast of darknes and she extends her hands. A sphere of power forms around them and a cone of solar flame fires towards darkstar.

ooc: half action to attack with blast/area edffect, just in case I miss. Also using deflection in case darkstar attacks again and areial combot to increase my defense.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Captain America*

Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon

Battle Before the Baxter Building – Round Two (partial)

Jack watched the Soviets every move.  He, however, did not flinch.  He was tempted at the sound of Richards voice, echoing across the street.  

_ Don't do it Titanium Man.  I can see you getting ready.  Come on, don't go through with it...  Damn._

As energy crackled across the sky from several directions, Captain America readied himself for the attack.  With his amazing reflexes and speed, he turned, letting his shield take the full brunt of the attacks.  As soon as it was over he would dash to the nearest cover.

_Stupid commies never learn._

"Richards!  We could use a hand out here!"











*OOC:*


 Full defend, using the shield and all of it's resources.  Will spend a Hero Point for +5 to defense.  







*OOC:*


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2004)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building *– Round Two (continued)

Powerful blasts of energy erupted from the gauntlets of the Titanium Man.  In a fluid motion, Captain America dodged slightly as he unslung and readied his shield for the assault.  Jack deflected the brunt of the initial blast, but a second shot caught him on the side, taking the wind from him momentarily.(b) 

Mr. Immortal completed his climb and swung around onto the back of the Red Hunter, riding him like a horse.  With a ferocious yell of *"Yee-haw," * Mr. Immortal tried to direct the blasts of the Hunter, succeeding in moving the attack from but unable to target another Hunter.  The Hunter he was on climbed into the air higher (now almost 200 feet off of the ground), spinning around to try and dislodge the hero.

The remaining Hunters fired on Captain America, but he easily deflected their attacks . . . or at least that’s how it appeared to everyone but Captain America.  He noticed that several of the blasts we not covered by his shield but were still deflected harmlessly away (Spot total of 28).

Crimson Dynamo was distracted by the antics of Mr. Immortal and fired two well placed blasts into Mr. Immortal’s back (c)  . . . then fired once on Captain America.  Mr. Immortal was thrust forward from the impact of the first blast, then looked down in surprise to see a beam of energy erupt through his chest from behind . . . before his eyes saw only darkness.  Craig slid limply from the Hunter and began to plummet to the ground.

*“It’s Clobberin’ Time!!” * was the mighty roar as the Thing slammed mid-air into Crimson Dynamo, throwing off his aim on his final attack on Captain America.  “That boy was in my poker game . . .  .”  was the only part heard as the  pair continued sailing through a window of an adjacent building with a crash and groan of glass and metal.

Distractedly, Captain America noted that the trajectory of the impact was all off, as if the Thing hadn’t jumped from the building, but from elsewhere.

OOC: and now . . . onto round three.

(b) [Titanium Man attack result of 27 and 30.  Cap’s Deflection checks (12 + 5 plus rolls of 20 and 1) one attack deflected.  Defense of 21 + 5 (Hero Point) total of 26, failed by 4.  

(c) Power attacking with 5.  Attack Totals of 20 and 31 (natural 20, increasing damage by 5) from Dynamo.  Defense of 19, hit twice.  Damage of 14L (29 and 34 total).


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 21, 2004)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building *– Round Two (continued)



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> The remaining Hunters fired on Captain America, but he easily deflected their attacks . . .




Slicing through the air above, the Falcon's keen eyes take in Cap's amazing display of shield mastery.

_Damn. He may not be the Cap I know, but he's got all the moves._

The Falcon jerks his attention back to the matters at hand, namely lining up on Darkstar and outpacing the Hunters on his tail.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 21, 2004)

Vision pauses for a moment, although he can become intangeble, he is still prety hard to miss. Glancing around he smiles slightly as floats up and passes through the ceiling into the space between the floors.

This way he can travel with his team mates without being spotted.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 22, 2004)

ooc: allrady posted my action above.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Captain America*

Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon
Battle Before the Baxter Building 

Jack was fully aware of the pain from his leg, he just didn't acknowledge it.  His eyes went wide as Mr. Immortal was blasted out of the air.  He was speechless.  Obviously he knew Craig's power but still, to see it like that was not natural.  _No.  We can't let them take Craig's body._ 

As he came up from behind cover he noticed that the Thing seemed to appear out of nowhere.  _That and the deflected blasts..._

"Sue!  If you're out here, they can't take Mr. Immortal with them."  He came across the hood of the car he had ducked behind, running for Craig's lifeless body.  The first foe that raised a weapon at him was going to get a face full of shield!


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2004)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building *– Round Three

As Falcon and Redwing flew into their pattern, Falcon was certain that he’d be apply to take a solid swipe at Darkstar when he mentally heard Redwing call, “Slow down, boss. Binary’s getting all blasty.”  [spot of 28]  Falcon and Redwing widened their arc to arrive hopefully after the blasts.  Looking at Darkstar, with her black energy coursing around her, and Binary circling as well, Falcon had the briefest impression that Binary was the ying to Darkstar’s yang.  

Binary felt the power of the suns well up in her, channeling power up both arms to flare toward Darkstar as her foe approached.(a) The powerful blast struck Darkstar with full force in the chest, but seemed to be absorbed by the darkness, the light ebbing away.  The area around Darkstar glowing with the brightness of the sun momentarily, but it too seemed to be absorbed into Darkstar.  

Falcon felt a moment of relief at avoiding the blast as he and Redwing worked their strikes as they flew in.  Darkstar seemed to notice their approach, but really paid them no mind.(b) Falcon and Redwing slashed with their claws, but both seemed to impact off of the energy coalescing around the woman.  As Falcon flew past, he seemed to catch Darkstar’s eye.

Realizing that Binary did not seem to hurt her, Darkstar wheeled in the air and blasted toward Falcon twice.  “Interfere in my fight again, _bird-man_ and I won’t be so gentle.” (c) Spheres of darkness, cold, and energy burst around Falcon, who rolled with the first blast, avoiding the brunt, but rolled right into the second.  Energy crackled and Falcon felt muscles and tendons snap – pain radiated through him [disabled].

Titanium man continued his assault against the now fleeing Captain America (to him at least). (d) It appeared that the good Captain was paying particular attention to the Titanium Man as both of his well-placed blasts were deflected off of the increasingly annoying shield that he bore.

The Hunters divided their fire between Captain America and the falling Mr. Immortal, but the few that got close to Jack were easily deflected away.  Blasts directed at Mr. Immortal did not deflect away so much as appear to do no damage to the fallen hero.  Craig landed limply on the ground . . .only a few feet away from Cap’s arrival.

“I don’t think Reed’s plan is viable any more,”  Cap heard a quiet voice close to him, but saw no hint of anyone there. “If it was anyone other than you, I doubt he would have aborted his plan . . . and our chance at freedom.  You and I will have words if anything happens to him . . . or others as a result.”

Combat continued inside the sixth floor of the building, crashes and energy fire a plenty.  One distinct comment was heard, *“Oww, ya blasted tin can!!  That better not affect my bowling handicap!”*

Over the radio, Captain America heard Moon Knight’s distinct voice, “Cap, things don’t appear right here.  There’s a  . . . urk!”   Silence for a few moments, then the radio clicked again, only this time it was a sultry Russian accented voice, “Spiders strike best from surprise, oh ‘Cap.’ ”

*OOC:* Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 1) Damage levels (Cap 1 stun hit, Falcon 1 lethal hit and disabled) Mr Immortal, unknown, Moonknight, unknown.  And now . . . onto round four. Hero point to be spent, Falcon?

(a)  Binary, extra effort to add area, HP to negate fatigue, Attack Roll of 16 + 12 skill total 28, Defense total 23 – Hit! Damage of 25L vs. total save of Darkstar, no damage.  

(b)  Falcon, fly-by attack, Attack Roll of 10 + 10 skill total 20, Defense total 21 – just missed! But wait +2 for flanking with Redwing – Just hit! Damage of 21s vs. total save of Darkstar, no damage.  Redwing, fly-by attack, Attack Roll of 8 + 15 skill +2 flanking total 25, Defense total – hit! Damage of 19s vs. total save of Darkstar, no damage.

(c)  Darkstar, Area attack, Rapid shot, Results of 16 and 28 vs. Falcon’s defense of  25 +1 Aerial +2 Dodge, total 28 – one hit! Reflex save of 26 half damage on the second. Damage of 26L and 21L vs. Falcon damage save (using evasion) Rolls of 4 and 17 for totals of 14, and 27, fail by 12, and made. 

(d)  Titanium Man attack results of 25 and 31 (Natural 20).  Cap’s Deflection checks (12 + 5 plus rolls of 12 and 17) both attacks deflected.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

*Binary*

"Falcon!!!"
Like a shooting star Binary falls towards the ground, trailing white fire as she tries to catch Falcon before he hits the ground.
_Neighborhood heroes, what's next? You're gona grapple with Iron Man?_


ooc: spending a hero point to double my movement if I have to.


----------



## Arani Korden (Dec 24, 2004)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> As the Beast padded quietly into the adjoining room, he (and Sandman) noticed a striking female in dark clothes and an apron.  . . . . Beside the laundry and washroom, which was open to the hallway, an open door opposite the laundry lead to a small workshop and storage room.  Continuing down the hall, were the unmistakable sounds and smells of a kitchen in full preparation for an afternoon meal.  Voice could be heard in the kitchen.




Hank tipped an imaginary (and invisible) hat to the woman, but decided against lingering.  He was very, very tempted to look into the nearby workshop, and finally decided to give in to temptation, since there was a slim chance of a useable computer terminal.  (And a greater chance of neat stuff!)


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 24, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Falcon!!!"
> 
> Like a shooting star Binary falls towards the ground, trailing white fire as she tries to catch Falcon before he hits the ground.




The Falcon shakes himself back to consciousness.

"Nevermind me! I've got this!" he shouts to Binary. _Redwing, an assist please!_

Redwing swoops around, aiming to catch hold of the Falcon's upraised wrists so that the avian duo can spiral down to the street.

_OOC: Spend a hero point to overcome injury. Between his natural flight ability and Redwing's superbird strength, he ought to be able to make the ground._


----------



## Radiant (Dec 24, 2004)

*Binary*

Flying in a spiral Binary tries to use the gathered momentum to slam into Darkstar.
Her flames light up even brighter for a moment as they battle with the darkness pulsing from her opponent. Some flames are extuinguished while at other places fields of darkness burst open into bright fire.

ooc: melle attack +12 +1(for aerial combat). If she hits, damage save against 29 and another against 25 because of Binary's energy field.


----------



## Keia (Jan 5, 2005)

_Supreme Soviet Compound
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

Vision calmly floated up into the ceiling, his eyes scanning the space between floors.  He noted several areas between the studs in which numerous cables ran.  Passing beyond the laundry into the next area, Vision glimpsed a man with short blond hair, sitting on a bar stool, leaning over and looking under a pie cover that was on an island in the middle of the kitchen.  A blond haired young woman was diligently handling several items on the stove and keeping an eye on the man.*  A flat panel monitor and keyboard were built into the island, images from the cameras flicked on one corner of the screen.  Audio speakers in the monitor carried what sounded like orders and communications – though the volume was so low, the Vision barely heard it.

Beast moved into the small workshop and storage area, the raven-tressed woman’s tune masking any sound he might make.  Within the workshop, Hank noted that the area was primarily a fix-it area for the local handyman – small drills, hammers, screws and nails, etc..  In one small area, Hank spotted several arrow heads and what appeared to be a communicator similar to the ones he had held as a avenger.  No computer was apparent, though a comm panel was on the inside wall of the small workshop.

Sandman stayed in silica form flowing slowly along the side wall of the kitchen.  He glimpsed a man with short blond hair, sitting on a bar stool, leaning over and looking under a pie cover.  A blond haired young woman was diligently handling several items on the stove and keeping an eye on the man.*

* Vision recognized the man as Clint Barton, but did not identify the young woman.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 5, 2005)

Vision almost says something to Clint before remember that this isn't the same Clint that he knows, he pauses for a second and then lifts himself fully back into the space between the floors, he locates one of the network cables and starts to follow it. The cable would lead him to a hub or router and that in turn would lead him to a server.

(ooc: I am assuming that the communications device we have aren't loud enough to alert anyone.)

Once he is certain that he is heading the right direction Vision will activate his comm.* "I have found network cables and are following them back to the source, once I have located the server room i will give you directions."*


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Captain America (1 stun)*

Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon

Battle Before the Baxter Building 


> “I don’t think Reed’s plan is viable any more,”  Cap heard a quiet voice close to him, but saw no hint of anyone there. “If it was anyone other than you, I doubt he would have aborted his plan . . . and our chance at freedom.  You and I will have words if anything happens to him . . . or others as a result.”
> 
> Combat continued inside the sixth floor of the building, crashes and energy fire a plenty.  One distinct comment was heard, *“Oww, ya blasted tin can!!  That better not affect my bowling handicap!”*
> 
> Over the radio, Captain America heard Moon Knight’s distinct voice, “Cap, things don’t appear right here.  There’s a  . . . urk!”   Silence for a few moments, then the radio clicked again, only this time it was a sultry Russian accented voice, “Spiders strike best from surprise, oh ‘Cap.’ ”




Once Cap danced through the blasts to Mr. Immortal, he checked on Craig's condition.  He heard Sue's voice and did not bother to turn and look for her.  "You know I don't want anything to happen to Reed or the rest of you, Sue.  What can we do to help?  Seems the Russians have managed to separate my team pretty easily."  While checking Craig's vitals and the blast marks on his body, Cap muttered out loud, "I have no idea how long it takes for him to do this...we are so unprepared."

He stopped suddenly as Moon knight's voice came over the comm gear and then was replaced by that of another.  _It's like they were waiting for us!  Like they were ready._

"Falcon, can you get me a location on Moon Knight?  He's down.  We need to get him some help!"

As he knelt in the street he looked up at the Titanium Man and the other armored soldiers around him.  As his eyes made contact with him, Captain America's shield shot from his hands directly at Titanium Man.  "All right, _comrade._  Let's finish this."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 6, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Madison and 43rd Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon
> 
> ...




"I'm on it!" _Redwing, scout and report!_

The Falcon descends the rest of the way to the ground under his own power to allow Redwing to follow his instructions.

OOC: Both the Falcon and Redwing use all relevant feats for defense as fight defensively starting on their next actions.


----------



## kid A (Jan 6, 2005)

*Sandman*



> _Sandman stayed in silica form flowing slowly along the side wall of the kitchen. He glimpsed a man with short blond hair, sitting on a bar stool, leaning over and looking under a pie cover. A blond haired young woman was diligently handling several items on the stove and keeping an eye on the man.*_




Moving slowly, so as to avoid detection, Flint's shape remained flattened against the wall.  He moved into the kitchen where two people he didn't recognize (although the man seemed familiar) were having a conversation.  Unsure if he would be able to make his way through the room entirely undetected, Flint moved back into the hallway, and continued toward the storage area where he last saw Beast.


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building *– Round Four (“Neutralization”)

Falcon awoke to find himself flying . . . or more to the point, falling.  With a telepathic call to Redwing, Falcon struggled to right his spiraling descent.   He felt the claws of Redwing dig into his collar and then Falcon extended his wings to catch the currents.  Within the span of a few seconds, all was alright with the world – except for that nagging pain in his back from the blast.  Falcon and Redwing separated again and began to follow Captain America’s instructions – searching to Moonknight.  So far, he had found nothing.

Binary did a barrel roll – first down to Falcon the around and up back into Darkstar.  Darkstar had witnessed her approach and tried to dodge out of the way – but was unsuccessful.  (a) As Binary slammed into Darkstar, the wind expelled forcefully from Darkstar.  Fiery energies from the star’s core intermingled with the dark energies of that same power collapsed.  Both Binary and Darkstar felt excruciating pain as though touching a high tension electric wire . . . then nothing.  No energy fields . . . no power at all.  Both looked at each other in shock as the pair reverted to their human forms, three hundred feet in the air.  Gravity decided that it wanted to take over at that point.(b) 

The Hunters divided their fire between heroes – Falcon, Captain America, Reed Richards, and Mr. Immortal.  Two of the Hunters hit Falcon with blasts, but he rolled with the attacks, sustaining no additional damage.  Again, the few that got close to Jack were easily deflected away.  Blasts directed at Mr. Immortal did not deflect away so much as appear to do no damage to the fallen hero.  Craig landed limply on the ground . . .only a few feet away from Cap’s arrival.

Laynia Petrovna (formerly Darkstar) snapped her arm out to wrap a hand around Carol’s throat. Carol’s military training kicked in as she slapped the offending hand away.  Gravity continued to exert its control over the two (they were still falling).  

Reed Richards appeared in on the street in front of the Baxter building, the metal contraption still on his head and carrying another item about the size of a transistor radio.  Pressing a button on the device, Cap could almost feel a tangible way emanate from it.  As the wave hit the Hunters and the Titanium Man, their armors seemed to freeze in position and fall to the ground, all power gone from the mechanical devices.   “That should hold them for a couple of minutes assuming no more arrive,”  Reed said as he neared Captain America.

Captain America looked to Mr. Immortal . . . the man was broken in several places and there was a moderately large hole through his chest such that Cap could see the ground beneath him through it.  When he went to check his vitals, however, it seemed that Mr. Immortal was fading away . . . becoming more and more insubstantial by the second.  Cap’s finger passed through Craig’s body as though he were intangible.

Captain caught Titanium man trying to rise . . . a well placed shield strike dropped him back to the ground.  If Captain America had any doubts, they were gone with the armored form of the Crimson Dynamo smashed into the Titanium man a few seconds later.

*“Strike!!”*  The Thing called out from the nearby opened floor of the building.

(a)  Binary, Attack Roll of 12 + 13 skill total 25, Defense total 23 – Hit! Damage of 29S vs. total save of Darkstar, one stun hit.  

(b)  Upon contact, all powers were drained equally, and with slow recovery.  Power level for binary is currently at zero.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 6, 2005)

*Binary*

_Wow._
Carol had felt a lot of things in her life, even having all her powers drained and she does not particularly care for that feeling. Still it was incredible to have the burning power silenced for a moment. If not for the little law commonly known as gravitiy she might have enjoyed the feeling for a while. As it is she just thinks one thing about her situation.
"Well, s h i t!"
She allows Darkstar to reach for and tries to grab the women somethere as thy fall, she doesn't care as long as she gets a decent hold. 
As she's quite used to race with high speed towards some possible messy death she stays calm as they fall and at the last moments before impact, concentrates to calls upon the starlight she knows must be someone. Even if her link is cut of she mobilizes every last reserve that might be left in her to transform for a split second and catch her fall, hopefully saving herself and Darkstar.

ooc: Spending a hero point to increase the plasma form power by 2, hopefully giving me those 2 levels in flight again to save myself and Laynia.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Captain America (1 stun)*

Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon

Battle Before the Baxter Building 

Cap looked down at Mr. Immortal's body as he pulled his returning shield out of the air.  _What's wrong!  This can't be how long it always takes, can it?_

"Reed, good to see you.  Thanks for all your help.  We need to gather up my team and get out of here pretty quick.  You have anything in mind?"  As he mentioned his team, Moon Knights last message rang through his head.  _And what happened to Carol?_

"Falcon.  You and Redwing have any luck?  I also seem to have lost track of Binary."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 12, 2005)

Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon

Battle Before the Baxter Building 



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Falcon.  You and Redwing have any luck?  I also seem to have lost track of Binary."




"No dice so far, Cap. We're still looking."


----------



## Keia (Jan 14, 2005)

*Interlude . . . *  

Avengers Mansion
Early morning

The chauffeur pulled the limo around through the front gate entrance of the Mansion and the black stretch maneuvered effortlessly around the large circle stopping in front of the front entrance.  The black uniformed, impeccably dressed chauffeur quickly exited the car and opened the rear door of the limo.

From within the limo sounds of loud rock music, girls laughing, and ice tinkling in glasses shattered the illusion of the arrival of some formal dignitary.  Instead, Anthony Stark had arrived at Avengers Mansion.

The young professional had received a call earlier in the morning (9:30am . . . far too early to exit a bed full of gorgeous women) that a urgent secure message had arrived at the Mansion’s computer – encrypted so that apparently only Anthony Stark could access it.  Two hours later, Tony arrived ready to deal with any situation that came up . . . or so he thought.

OOC: Intro  . . . Iron Man.  Only run off of your background and what I’ve presented so far. Have fun!!


----------



## Keia (Jan 14, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building *– Out of rounds (at the moment)

Falcon scanned the streets with Redwing in tow, the pain in chest and back growing more intense . . . a nagging reminder to his injuries.  Between the pair, Moon Knight is spotted, laying face down along the side of a building.  No one was within fifteen feet of him . . . and he wasn’t moving.

Carol grasped at Laynia, catching hold of her wrist as the pair fell from the sky.  Glancing down, it didn’t seem that anyone had taken notice of the battle . . . or it’s soon to be final results.  With the pavement rapidly approaching, Carol dug deep within herself to try and summon forth the fiery energy of Binary.  The power was slippery . . . like trying to squeeze mercury . . . but with only 50 feet to go it burst forth . . . dimly.  Binary tried to climb in flight to offset gravity’s demands . . . and it seemed to be working.  

Laynia screamed in rage . . . anger . . . and a fair amount of pain as Carol changed back into Binary.  Her eyes pools of darkness, she concentrated on her fury . . . and changed as well.  Instantly, the two powers canceled, and the pair fell the remaining distance to the ground . . . hard. (a)  Laynia landed awkwardly, air expelled from her lungs in a heavy whoosh.



			
				Cap said:
			
		

> "Reed, good to see you.  Thanks for all your help.  We need to gather up my team and get out of here pretty quick.  You have anything in mind?"




“I understand, Liberator,”  Reed replied.  “I would expect the rest of the Supreme Soviet here within a minute, maybe less. Thank goodness they don’t have a teleporter, yet.  It was an honor working with you, but Sue, Ben and I have to go to ground as soon as possible.  I was expecting some . . . outside assistance . . . but I was counting on your help.  I’m sorry if I’ve drawn you back into the public eye before you were ready.”

Reed grinned and added, “I knew you weren’t dead.”

Cap glanced around at the falling hunters and managed to spot Carol light into Binary only to fall to the ground as a normal again (and it didn’t look like she landed well).  When he looked down to Craig again, he had completely faded away.

The Thing jumped down near the downed armored form of Titanium Man, and picked him up by his neck.  Titanium Man rose without motion of his own in the Thing’s stony grasp, limbs limp . . . heavy with the worn armor.

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 2) Damage levels (Cap 1 stun hit, Binary 1 lethal and stunned, Falcon 1 lethal hit and disabled) Mr. Immortal, dead, Moonknight, unknown. And now . . . actions? 

(a)  Carol: Damage save base of 7 vs. a Damage DC of 20 (lethal) rolled a 6, failing by 7, becoming stunned and injured (one hit).  Laynia failed by the same amount, also stunned and injured


----------



## Radiant (Jan 15, 2005)

*Binary*

Brood Carpaces, Kree battleship armor, the strange metal of a skrull palace...
Carol had been smashed through a lot of things in her life but if you ask her nothing beats good old concrete then it comes to hurting.
"Ouch."
This very wity comment is all she can manage as she tries to lift her head and gain some semblance of balance.
"Can we stop now? This is realy no way to start a day."


----------



## Gideon (Jan 16, 2005)

*Tony Stark, 6/6HP, Full Health*

_I've got to remember to call up Doc Conners sometime and see if that regeneration research will work on brain cells.  Or maybe just something to cure hangovers._  Turning around and looking back into the squirming back seat "Bye ladies.  Hope you enjoyed yourself as much as I did. Have to go be a genius now, sianara."

Closing the door he walks bye the driver with a smile and a nod and heads up towards the front door of the mansion.  A charming boyish smile spreads across Stark's face at the reunion with his most prized butler.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 17, 2005)

Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon
Battle Before the Baxter Building


> “I understand, Liberator,”  Reed replied.
> “I would expect the rest of the Supreme Soviet here within a minute, maybe less. Thank goodness they don’t have a teleporter, yet.  It was an honor working with you, but Sue, Ben and I have to go to ground as soon as possible.  I was expecting some . . . outside assistance . . . but I was counting on your help.  I’m sorry if I’ve drawn you back into the public eye before you were ready.”
> 
> Reed grinned and added, “I knew you weren’t dead.”
> ...




A flash of light caused Cap to turn his head in time to see Binary and Darkstar falling to the ground.  _This is not going well at all!_

"Reed, I have a team inside the Soviets headquarters, right now.  They're gathering Intel we need to put things right, here.  This team was here to keep tabs on the Soviets and make sure they didn't return to find my covert team.  Is there anything you can do to help us?"  _Not to mention, I would really like to hear more about this *Liberator*._

As Jack looked down to check on Craig, he could see through his body.  Mr. Immortal's form seemed to fade from sight until it had completely vanished!  Cap muttered quietly, "Is that how his power works?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 17, 2005)

*The Invisible Beast*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Once he is certain that he is heading the right direction Vision will activate his comm.* "I have found network cables and are following them back to the source, once I have located the server room i will give you directions."*




"Understiood," Hank said.  "I'll be ready."


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2005)

*Interlude . . . *  

_Avengers Mansion
Early morning_



			
				Tony Stark said:
			
		

> "Bye ladies.  Hope you enjoyed yourself as much as I did. Have to go be a genius now, sianara."




As soon as Tony closed the door and nodded to the chauffeur, the man spoke up, “Excuse me, Mr. Stark . . .  flowers and small personalized gifts as usual , sir?”

After answering, Tony made his way up to the front door.  Like clockwork, the door opened to a familiar just as Tony placed his first foot on the porch in front of the door. “Greetings, Master Stark, it is a pleasure to see you again.  I have been left word that the computer message was located in the secure . . . meeting room . . . on sub-level two.”

As the front door closed and Tony’s eyes adjusted to the indoor lighting, he noticed subtle differences . . . a picture in a different place, the rug seemed to have a different design than he remembered.  Nothing significant . . . or really surprising considered the people who live here and the dutiful butler employed here as well.

OOC:  See OOC thread for comments and discussion.


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2005)

*Interlude II . . . *  

Avengers Mansion
Early morning

A cab pulled up to the heavy iron gate.  Putting the car in park, the cabbie turned and looked into the back seat.  "Buddy, you sure you want to go here?  Dangerous place, I've heard."

The cabbie got a funny look on his face . . . almost like he was trying to remember something.  "You look kinda familiar . . . ."

Simon Williams fingered the invitation he had received just the day before - an invitation to join the Avengers.  Someone couldn't get much more visibility than to join them and do some good deeds.  Maybe people would take notice . . . 

OOC: Intro . . . Wonder Man!  Only run off of your background and what I’ve presented so far. Have fun!!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 17, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> _Madison and 43rd Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




The Falcon limped as quickly as possible to Moon Knight, kneeling next to him to check for a pulse, signs of obvious bleeding, broken limbs, et cetera.

"Cap, I've found Moon Knight. He's out cold, maybe worse."


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2005)

_Supreme Soviet Compound
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

The Vision received confirmation and proceeded on his task.  The cables trailed into the basement and beyond.  On sub-level one (one beyond the basement), there was a junction of sorts that lead into a room up ahead.  This appeared to be the computer/communications room based on all available data.
______________________

As Sandman moved into the workroom where Beast was, he heard and saw the woman still working on laundry and humming.  

From the kitchen area, both heard a loud yell from a voice that didn’t belong to the two that were talking previously.  The woman doing laundry became quiet and peered around the corner to look into the kitchen.

_(If looking)_
Standing in the kitchen, dripping wet with a towel held around his lower body was the unmistakable face of Steve Rogers.  Loosely held in his other arm was a black leather bag, with a red chain mail costume hanging out of it  and a communicator.  “What the heck are you people doing down here?!?”  Steve called out in anger (feel free to substitute expletives!).  “Get your respective heads out of your butts!?!  Didn’t you hear the distress call?  Or are you too self-involved to maintain monitor duty?”

“Leave the Unit on monitor duty!”  Steve continued.  “Apparently, the Baxter brats are trying to escape with the help of . . . the Liberator and Marvel girl.  We’ll talk about the fact that he was supposed to be dead on the jet, Clint.  We leave in twenty seconds, let’s roll!”

With that, the trio begin to hustle out of the kitchen in varying directions, obviously following pre-assigned tasks.

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Gideon (Jan 17, 2005)

*Tony Stark, 6/6 HP, Full Health*

"Make the flowers snap dragons with mixed bllue and yellows.  That'll look good."  Tony smiles and a nod to the driver.

"How are you? You look good!  The boys and girls of superness treating you well?"  Tony gives a little pat on the butlers shoulder on the way in the door.  _The message room down on level 2?  That is tactical central and why would I need to go down there? Relax Stark, tequila sunrise?...sure celebrate the morning._ "Could I have a Tequila Sunrise please?  I seem to be parched."  The boyish smile slapped all over Tony's face as he heads on down to the top secret meeting room._It isn't my birthday yet, they really didn't need to try and through me a suprise party...but, it should be fun.  I wonder if she is scarlet under that uniform too..(thoughts float off into censored material)_


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Intermission*

Falcon landed unsteadily . . . as did Redwing.  “Boss, you’re broadcasting pretty strong . . . you need to rest and heal up before you fall down.”  Noticing Falcon’s expression quickly quieted the avian, however.

Examining Moon Knight, Sam noticed the trail of blood from a wound in his forearm.  It looked as though he blocked an attack with his arm.  The wound was deep, but not so severe as to have him on the ground.  Turning Moon Knight’s head, Sam noticed that all of his veins were colored black on his face, neck, and even his arms.  There was no pulse or breathing from him.  When Sam went to move him again, he noticed that Moon Knight was becoming insubstantial.



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> “Ouch.” This very witty comment is all she can manage as she tries to lift her head and gain some semblance of balance.
> “Can we stop now? This is really no way to start a day."



“Da,” Laynia groaned, “A couple of minutes to get our bearing . . . make this a fair fight.  I will not strike you down when you are helpless.”  To Carol’s eye, Laynia looked about as beat up as she felt.

“Reed, darling,”  Sue started, “there’s still another one out there, and probably more on the way.  You can’t take the time to hero wor- Ben! No!!  That’s enough!”

Ben Grimm stopped, one hand on the head of the Titanium Man, the other still around his neck . . . almost as though he was going to unscrew a jar.  Instead, Ben patted him on the head, and dropped the Titanium Man to the ground. “A reprieve, the governor came though.  Use it wisely, Tin Can,” the Thing said.



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Reed, I have a team inside the Soviet’s headquarters, right now.  They're gathering Intel we need to put things right, here.  This team was here to keep tabs on the Soviets and make sure they didn't return to find my covert team.  Is there anything you can do to help us?"



“Typical response time is about 45 seconds, based on my research . . . they're late,” Reed replied.  “I have a one-shot !@#$$% nullifier and the electro-!@#&@# pulse that I’ve already used.  Ben?  Start applying the @#! . . . the ‘blue things’ to each of the armors.  Could use some assistance with that.  My plan is no longer feasible.  It will take a couple of minutes to work up another plan.  Going into hiding against Red Hunters just doesn’t work – history has proven that out.  Though I don't need to tell you about that.”



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Is that how his power works?"



Reed flipped a lens from his helmet over one eye, and replied “No, to my eye . . . understand that I don’t have all of my equipment at my disposal and the proper laboratory conditions . . . I would say that he has recently been subjected to a time dilation device which has triggered a dimensional recombination.  But that doesn’t seem quite right.” 

OOC: @!#$! = techno-babble


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 17, 2005)

*Beast*

Hank quietly signalled the others.

"Looks like Cap-  Like Steve rogers has gathered the other Soviets, and is headed towards the Baxter Building.  Either the other team is doing well, or they're in real trouble . . . In any case, the best way we can possibly help them is to finish our job and then get out of here.  Vision, I'll meet you in the computer room."

Hank waited for the Soviets to leave, then started looking for a way down to the sub-levels.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 17, 2005)

The Vision smiles slightly as his destination comes into view, he does a quick recon to make sure no one is around, when the area is clear he will enter room through the ceiling, just incase something is guarding the door.

Once the room is secure he will direct his team mates to his location as well as search the room for a list of username and passwords. (ooc: you would be surprised how many people do this)


----------



## Radiant (Jan 17, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Darkstar said:
			
		

> “Da,” Laynia groaned, “A couple of minutes to get our bearing . . . make this a fair fight. I will not strike you down when you are helpless.” To Carol’s eye, Laynia looked about as beat up as she felt.




Carol can't help but smile the she hears that from her opponent.
"Very generous, I see some things are still as I know them."
She still hates this fight and the fact that Laynia doesn't appear to haven changed into some murderous villain in this world doesn't make it any better.
"Look, I know you won't believe me but I might as well try to talk while we have the time. I have no idea what's going on here. I have no idea why you want to kill me and actualy I have no idea why I am even here either."
She briefly considers telling he of her dimensional travel. It is not so unusual but instead she decides that a good old loos of memory will be just as wyrd and not so long to explain.
"From what I've seen you don't seem in the mood to explain anything to me and so I'm not going to ask why you're so hot to get my skin. But I do have one question. Then I met those cops before they said something about a daughter of mine and that I would come to get her. Whatever else may have happened, if you're sure you're going to kill me within the next few minutes you could tell me about that. I hope even you don't hate me enough to sent me to the grave without knowing what's going on with my child."
Even though she mostly intends to just stop Darkstar from attacking again she doesn't have to fake interest in the matter.


----------



## kid A (Jan 18, 2005)

*Sandman*



> “Leave the Unit on monitor duty!” Steve continued. “Apparently, the Baxter brats are trying to escape with the help of . . . the Liberator and Marvel girl. We’ll talk about the fact that he was supposed to be dead on the jet, Clint. We leave in twenty seconds, let’s roll!”
> 
> With that, the trio begin to hustle out of the kitchen in varying directions, obviously following pre-assigned tasks.




Although Flint was not present during the scene in the kitchen, he could hear every word of it.  He stopped moving along the corridor and listened in to the conversation.  As the conversation died, Flint spoke softly into his communicator, "McCoy's right.  Look's like we're gonna have free reign o' the place here soon.  Hey, McCoy?  Where you at?"  

Flint stayed put in the hallway, waiting for the Beast to give him a sign of his whereabouts before they went to find Vision.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Captain America*

Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon
*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Intermission*


> “Reed, darling,”  Sue started, “there’s still another one out there, and probably more on the way.  You can’t take the time to hero wor- Ben! No!!  That’s enough!”
> 
> Ben Grimm stopped, one hand on the head of the Titanium Man, the other still around his neck . . . almost as though he was going to unscrew a jar.  Instead, Ben patted him on the head, and dropped the Titanium Man to the ground. “A reprieve, the governor came though.  Use it wisely, Tin Can,” the Thing said.
> 
> ...



"Reed, if the Soviets are on their way, I have to keep them busy so they don't find my team at their headquarters."  _If they haven't already and that's why they're late._   "The last thing I want is to put any of you in jeopardy but I could use any help you can offer."

After listening to Reed's diagnosis of Mr. Immortal, Cap had to think real hard about how to explain what was happening.  He stood in front of Reed, blocking his view of anything else going on.  He looked Reed directly in the eyes.  "Me and my team are from all different points in time, all different realities, actually.  We were brought together to find why this reality turned out so different and set it back in the correct direction.  The team I have at the Soviets base are trying to find what changed this world so drastically.  Once that is done we can get out of here and set this world back on course.  Are you with me?"

_I have no right to involve them like this!  We already lost Craig...  Carol and Marc are down..._  "Oh no!  Carol and Marc!"

"Sam!  This is Jack!  Can you get Carol and Marc back to the Baxter Building?  We're regrouping and don't have much time before the rest of the Soviets arrive!"


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 19, 2005)

*The Ever-Elusive Beast*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "McCoy's right.  Look's like we're gonna have free reign o' the place here soon.  Hey, McCoy?  Where you at?"




"I'm in a small workshop just off from the kitchen area.  I will signal you when I start moving again."


----------



## Keia (Jan 20, 2005)

_Supreme Soviet Compound
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

Vision waited several moments, to make certain that none of the Soviets still here had any responsibilities in the computer room.  The seconds ticked away until Vision sensed a slight vibration indicating the departure of a Quinjet.  As the Vision floated intangibly in through the ceiling, a sharp electrical burst resonated through his body.  Pain, and some damage was experienced.  It seemed that the computer room had some sort of shielding preventing his entrance.(a)

Flint waited in the hallway mere inches away from where the woman had peered around the corner at the kitchen scene . . . her scent was almost intoxicating.  The maid returned to the laundry as soon as the others had departed the room – her entertainment had left.  A few seconds later, she began humming her tune again (further driving it into Hank’s head).

After about 20 seconds, the compound vibrated slightly, giving the indication that a quinjet had departed.  Hank waited and departed the workroom, heading for a set of stairs down (followed closely by Sandman).  It didn’t take long before Beast and Sandman were before a closed metal door which lead into the computer room.  A touch pad , microphone, and speaker were neatly arranged on the wall next to the door.

(a) – Damage save vs. energy field (electric).  Rolled 17 + 6 = total of 23, Vision sustained a stun hit.

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Keia (Jan 20, 2005)

*Interlude . . . *

_Avengers Mansion
Early morning_



			
				Tony Stark said:
			
		

> "Make the flowers snap dragons with mixed blue and yellows.  That'll look good."  Tony smiles and a nod to the driver.




“Very good, sir,” the chauffeur replied.  As he opened the door to the limo, Tony could hear the cries and well-wishes of the ladies he left behind . . . at least until the door closed.



			
				Tony Stark said:
			
		

> "Could I have a Tequila Sunrise please?  I seem to be parched."




Jarvis smiled, nodded and added an, “Of course, Master Stark.”   With great efficiency, Jarvis hustled off to prepare the drink before Tony settled in to work.  For Tony’s part he rounded the hall and took the elevator to sub-level two.  It took a few minutes for Tony to get through his own security and sit down in the Avengers situation room.

The encryption code was something that Tony himself had designed in grade school as a joke.  It had never seen print, having stayed in his head.  And yet, here was a message encrypted with that code.  Once deciphered, Tony realized that that would not be his biggest shock of the day.

_segue – Meeting with Sandra and explanation of what happened.  Update on what is happening with the Avenger_

OOC: Questions?


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 20, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> After about 20 seconds, the compound vibrated slightly, giving the indication that a quinjet had departed.  Hank waited and departed the workroom, heading for a set of stairs down (followed closely by Sandman).  It didn’t take long before Beast and Sandman were before a closed metal door which lead into the computer room.  A touch pad , microphone, and speaker were neatly arranged on the wall next to the door.




With the coast momentarily clear, Hank switched off the invisibility field, and examined the security devices.  After a moment he grinned.

"I think I can get it open, but I could use a little help.  Flint, have you ever dusted for fingerprints?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 21, 2005)

*Wonderman*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Interlude II . . . *
> 
> Avengers Mansion
> Early morning
> ...




Simon gives the man his million dollar smile "*You beat ye, this is my chance for frame, fortune and all the girls a man could ever want.*" he hands the man a twenty and picking up his duffle bag heads towards the gate. Assuming there is an intercom on the outside he will hit it and say "*Wonderman reporting for duty*" smiling the whole time _this is so cool... man I am going rock this gig. And then Hollywood here I come_


----------



## Gideon (Jan 24, 2005)

*Tony le Stark, 6/6 HP, Full Health*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> The encryption code was something that Tony himself had designed in grade school as a joke.  It had never seen print, having stayed in his head.  And yet, here was a message encrypted with that code.  Once deciphered, Tony realized that that would not be his biggest shock of the day.
> 
> _segue – Meeting with Sandra and explanation of what happened.  Update on what is happening with the Avenger_
> 
> OOC: Questions?




_Is she for real?  The Avengers are in trouble?  But if I change she'll know who I am...frumple!_  Looking up at the hologram Tony just starts shaking his slightly.
"Sorry, beautiful.  Wrong man for the job.  I just do the inventing...other folks do the fighting.  Where is that crazed Hulk or the awesome god of hammering?  Both of them could help.  IF you don't mind having a few blocks leveled"  He gives her the winning smile that generally makes women swoon. _Who says you can't charm a computer?  I probably designed her.  She does have very nice...coding._


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2005)

*Interlude . . . *  

_Avengers Mansion
Early morning_



			
				Tony Stark said:
			
		

> "Sorry, beautiful.  Wrong man for the job.  I just do the inventing other folks do the fighting."




"I understand . . . and accept your decision . . . if that is your final decision,"  Sandra replied. "However, before your final decision, allow me to provide you with some additional information . . . ."

Before Tony on the screen where he was sitting was a number of charts, data, schematics.  They all seemed to indicate data gathered on a vast number of 'alternate realities.'  The overwhelming numbers showed the number of lives saved by 'Iron Man' as a member of the Avengers, and that in 97.5% of the realities, Tony Stark was Iron Man and had joined the Avengers.  In 77.324% of those realities, most of the Avengers already knew that Tony Stark WAS Iron Man.

"I explained previously the risk of anomolies in the time stream and its impact on all reality, I can bring up data to support this explanation if you wish,"  Sandra explained.  "I will tell you that your reality is 'at risk' and could fade at any time . . . without corrections in the time stream.  All those you know would simply cease to exist . . . including yourself if you remain there and the time stream/reality was not repaired."


----------



## Gideon (Jan 24, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I explained previously the risk of anomolies in the time stream and its impact on all reality, I can bring up data to support this explanation if you wish,"  Sandra explained.  "I will tell you that your reality is 'at risk' and could fade at any time . . . without corrections in the time stream.  All those you know would simply cease to exist . . . including yourself if you remain there and the time stream/reality was not repaired."




"I get the idea.  Mom said never to argue with a lady, especially not when people need helping."  Stark strips down and quickly opens his brief case and starts to put the pieces of his armor together with skill and haste. "Port the local grid and current situation into my armor Sandy.  Is there anything else I need to know?  Computer, please let Jarvis know that to have three 3 wise men waiting for me at the door in 30 seconds.  By the way...you are an astoundingly attractive woman Sandra.  You really should get out of the messenger of doom buisness and go into modeling or just standing around letting rich old lechers buy you drinks."  After Sandra has ported all the info to his armor, Stark grabs the helmet and heads to the elevator to go finally be one of the vaunted AVENGERS! "By the way Sandra, next guy you recruit tell him 'AVENGERS ASSEMBLE' it'll give him a... Iron MAN looks down at his crotch then looks up with a smile "no choice but to join." Tony winks out at the image as the elevator doors shut.


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2005)

*Interlude II . . . *  

_Avengers Mansion
Early morning_



			
				Simon Williams said:
			
		

> "*Wonderman reporting for duty*" smiling the whole time _this is so cool... man I am going rock this gig. And then Hollywood here I come_




"Very good, sir, right this way,"  a clipped British accent came through the speaker.  By the time the words were finished, the gate had started to open.  As Simon made his way through the well-tended lawn and up to the front door, it opened and the source of the voice, an middle-aged, English butler in in blue uniform, entered into view.

"Greetings, Master Williams, my name is Jarvis and I am the butler to this mansion and those who reside within,"  the butler said, "Allow me to take your bags upstairs.  First, however, I will direct you to the elevator.  There is a meeting you need to attend, I believe.  No rest for the heroes."

With that said, Jarvis escorted Simon to the elevator.  As they arrived, the front door bell rang, and the elevator slid open to reveal the unmistakable armor of Iron Man.

"Excuse me, Wonder Man, sir, but I believe the bell is another who needs to attend the meeting," Jarvis said.  "If you'll wait here one moment, I shall return presently."

OOC: Merging Interlude I and II.  This should be interesting.


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2005)

*Interlude I*

_Avengers Mansion
Early Afternoon_



			
				Tony Stark said:
			
		

> "Port the local grid and current situation into my armor Sandy.  Is there anything else I need to know?  Computer, please let Jarvis know that to have three 3 wise men waiting for me at the door in 30 seconds.  By the way...you are an astoundingly attractive woman Sandra.  You really should get out of the messenger of doom buisness and go into modeling or just standing around letting rich old lechers buy you drinks."





"The only think you may want to know is that there will be two others joining you to help the others - you may be familiar with them . . . Wasp . . . and Wonder Man,"  Sandra explained.  By the end of Tony's conversation, Sandra's head was bowed somewhat, and a slight flush could be seen on her holographic cheeks.

As Iron Man, Tony entered the elevator which swiftly lifted to the main level.  As the doors opened, Jarvis was there standing with another man . . . young, glowing green eyes, dressed in casual clothes and a black leather jacket.

OOC: Merging Interlude I and II.  Feel free to describe yourselves better to each other.  Enjoy!


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 24, 2005)

*Wonderman, HP5/5, unhurt*

Looking over at the armored hero he smile broadly and says "*Hey wow, yer like Iron Man! This is to cool dude. Nice suite! Looks a bit different then the press releases but that's cool. Oh hey, I'm Simon Williams aka Wonderman! What do you think of this setup? Pretty cool. Can't wait to check out the gym and pool. Here they are out-of-this world! Wonder where the others are though… really want to meet Captain America. He is the best I hear…*"


----------



## Gideon (Jan 24, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, unhurt*

Reaching out his advanced-metal hand he shakes Wonderman's hand with some car "Hey, Simon.  Computer contact Sandy for me.  Sandy, Simon is here I am gonna take him with me.  You can fill him in later."  Looking back at Simon he smiles and plays Sandy's voice through his suit with the message.  "Here's the deal.  The others are in trouble and you can find out all about it now or you can come help and find out about it later.  Time to sack up Simon.  Are you going to fly with me or chat with Sandy."

OOC: Stark looks like this w/o the wind
http://www.marvel.com/wallpaper/papers/ironman_3_800.jpg


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2005)

*Interlude III*

_Avengers Mansion
Early Afternoon_

Janet was carrying a small load of bags up to the front door of the now familiar Stark Mansion.  A small load, because the nice driver was kind enough to carry all of the heavier packages . . . and he had just rung the bell - annoying since she already had the key but . . .

She barely remembered that today was a membership meeting, as she had been a member in the Avengers for some time now.  The invitation was buried in the purse, dangling off of her arm.

She actually had to wait several seconds for the door to open after the driver had rung the bell.  Jarvis must not be at his usual level of ability.  Finally, the door opened and a somewhat harried looking Jarvis smiled at seeing her.  He gathered the packages from the driver, and added a "Good day to you, Ms. Wasp."

OOC: Introducing . . . the Wasp.  Feel free to describe yourself, etc. and get started.  Enjoy!!


----------



## kid A (Jan 25, 2005)

*Sandman*



> After about 20 seconds, the compound vibrated slightly, giving the indication that a quinjet had departed. Hank waited and departed the workroom, heading for a set of stairs down (followed closely by Sandman). It didn’t take long before Beast and Sandman were before a closed metal door which lead into the computer room. A touch pad , microphone, and speaker were neatly arranged on the wall next to the door.




When Flint and Beast had arrived at the door, Flint re-formed his body and spoke.  "McCoy, I think I can get in there underneath the door.  When I get inside, I can see what Vizh is up to and try to get you in, too.  Sound okay?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 25, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> When Flint and Beast had arrived at the door, Flint re-formed his body and spoke.  "McCoy, I think I can get in there underneath the door.  When I get inside, I can see what Vizh is up to and try to get you in, too.  Sound okay?"




"Do what you must," Hank said.  "But be careful."


----------



## Mimic (Jan 25, 2005)

*Vision*

Vision jerks back as the electicity courses through his body. Once out of the field he pauses as his internal sensors indicate some minor damage, he ignores it confident that his regenerative ablilities would repair the damaged areas if there was enough light here. Either way the damage wasn't sufficient to impede his mission, he heads towards the door.



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "McCoy, I think I can get in there underneath the door. When I get inside, I can see what Vizh is up to and try to get you in, too. Sound okay?"




*"A warning Flint Marco, there is an energy field surrounding the room which can be... painfull." * Vision tells his two teammates as he solidifies beside them. *"It prevented my entry and I fear may have alerted someone that we are here."*


----------



## kid A (Jan 25, 2005)

*Sandman*



> "A warning Flint Marco, there is an energy field surrounding the room which can be... painfull." Vision tells his two teammates as he solidifies beside them. "It prevented my entry and I fear may have alerted someone that we are here."




"$#@&!!!"  Flint cursed under his breath.  "How sure're ya, Vizh?  'Cuz, if we ain't got much time, I can tryta disable the box here ta see if that'll open the door."


----------



## Mimic (Jan 25, 2005)

*Vision*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "$#@&!!!"  Flint cursed under his breath.  "How sure're ya, Vizh?  'Cuz, if we ain't got much time, I can tryta disable the box here ta see if that'll open the door."




*"There is not enough evidence to say for certain but if someone went to the effort of placing the field here it is a small leap of logic to assume that there is some sort of warning alarm associated with it. What do you think Dr. McCoy?"*


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Jan 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Interlude III*
> 
> _Avengers Mansion
> Early Afternoon_
> ...




"Oh, good heavens, Jarvis.  If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times: just Janet.  If that ruffles your waistcoat too much, then call me Dr. van Dyne, hmm?"  Waving the driver towards her room, she ruffles her short black hair and smiles sweetly at the kindly old man, suddenly very glad to see him again.  "Have the others arrived yet?  I'm ravenous.  Surely Tony's got something solid in the pantry."


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 26, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *"There is not enough evidence to say for certain but if someone went to the effort of placing the field here it is a small leap of logic to assume that there is some sort of warning alarm associated with it. What do you think Dr. McCoy?"*




"Before we start smashing things, let me try a more subtle approach.  There's more to me than just a pretty face, you know."

Hank will use his technical skills to try to get the door open.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 26, 2005)

*Wonderman, 5/5, unhurt*



			
				Iron Man said:
			
		

> "Here's the deal.  The others are in trouble and you can find out all about it now or you can come help and find out about it later.  Time to sack up Simon.  Are you going to fly with me or chat with Sandy."




Pulling out a set of sunglasses, Simon smiles and says "*Whoa, first day on the job, and action already? I am so there, who are we going to be fighting? Doc Doom? Ultron? Galactus? I'm ready right now... the breifing can wait. Oh yea I can fly dude so no need to carry me.*"


----------



## Gideon (Jan 26, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, unhurt*

"Crap!"  quickly securing the helmet Stark gives a sharp nod at the new kid.  "Janet, looking fantastic as usual.  Get your uniform on we got trouble and we got strange time mechanics happening.  Right now we need to go help out Cap and the others.  We can't wait long so hurry up if you are coming."

When Janet leaves Iron Man's mask flips up and Tony quickly throws back his shots of whiskey.  Giving out a sigh of contentment and the armors face plate closes again he looks over at Simon as he fidgits waiting for Wasp to get back  "We are fighting commies kid!  Binary, Cap, Falcon are the three still in the field where we are heading.  We are fighting a Cap that switched sides, Titanium Man, Dark star, Collasus, Black widow, Crimson Dynamo, and an archer...possibly a Hawkeye that switched.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 26, 2005)

*Wonderman, 5/5, unhurt*

Looking at Wasp as she comes through "*Wow that was Wasp? I saw a write up of her in TIME about a year ago...what a babe. OK Commies - ah what are they from Cuba or something? Losers. And Cap is there!? No way? Can't wait to meet him, he's like the best! This job just keeps getting better and better. This is like the best job is the best in the world - we get to kick-@$$, get the big dollars and fame. And I bet women, am I right? Ok when do we go? I feel the need to adjust someone face...*"


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2005)

*Interlude III*

_Avengers Mansion
Early Afternoon_



			
				Wasp said:
			
		

> "Oh, good heavens, Jarvis.  If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times: just Janet.  If that ruffles your waistcoat too much, then call me Dr. van Dyne, hmm?"  Waving the driver towards her room, she ruffles her short black hair and smiles sweetly at the kindly old man, suddenly very glad to see him again.




"Oh, no, good sir," Jarvis stated as the driver started to the stair.  "I can't have a stranger running through the mansion - insurance . . . you understand."

The driver paled slightly and was more than willing to stay where he was.  Jarvis took the packages and deftly slipped the man some money.  The driver retreated somewhat more quickly than he arrived.



			
				Wasp said:
			
		

> "Have the others arrived yet?  I'm ravenous.  Surely Tony's got something solid in the pantry."




"You could ask him youself, doctor," Jarvis stated.



			
				Iron Man said:
			
		

> "Crap!" quickly securing the helmet Stark gives a sharp nod at the new kid. "Janet, looking fantastic as usual. Get your uniform on we got trouble and we got strange time mechanics happening. Right now we need to go help out Cap and the others. We can't wait long so hurry up if you are coming."




OOC: Interlude III is now blended into I and II.  Enjoy.


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2005)

_Supreme Soviet Compound
Manhattan
Early afternoon_



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> "Before we start smashing things, let me try a more subtle approach.  There's more to me than just a pretty face, you know."




As Beast observed the touch pad, microphone and speaker, Vision and Sandman kept their eyes and ears open for trouble.  Both Beast and Vision heard faint singing upstairs . . . it seemed that the maid was moving to the upstairs.  

It was Flint that noticed the two small camera eyes in the walls, one facing the stairs and one facing the door entrance . . . right where the trio was standing.

At the same time, Beast popped the touchpad and crossed a couple of wires,(a) bypassing the voice recognition, numeric code sequence, and lock in one fell swoop.  The slight electronic hum, unnoticed until it was gone, had faded as well.

The door slid smoothly open (sliding into the wall) to reveal a typical computer server room . . . if your server had monitors on all of the walls, banks of electronics running beneath them and a silver metallic humanoid sitting in a high-backed swivel chair. . . 

*“Greetings, Dr. McCoy,”* a metallic, resonating voice issued forth from the humanoid, *“My records indicate that you and your . . . companions . . . are not alive . . . I can’t have my records being faulty.”*

(a) – Beast (using his Electronics Science [at -10]), rolled a natural 20 – wasn’t supposed to be this easy . . .but .

OOC: Summary . . . Vision (1 stun hit).  Hp’s used (Beast 1, I think).


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Intermission*



			
				Carol said:
			
		

> "Look, I know you won't believe me but I might as well try to talk while we have the time. I have no idea what's going on here. I have no idea why you want to kill me and actually I have no idea why I am even here either."




Darkstar listened to Carol’s explanation, doubt of Carol’s story clearly on her face . . . though she didn’t comment.



			
				Carol said:
			
		

> " . . .  I hope even you don't hate me enough to sent me to the grave without knowing what's going on with my child."




“Da, Marvel Girl, I know of your daughter,”  Laynia replied, “Perhaps the most famous daughter since Linbergh . . . and perhaps as tragic.  You . . . and your husband Captain Marvel . . . a child born would have great mutant and psionic abilities . . . seized by the government for training and development.  As you know, you . . . lost it . . . destruction in your path, killing many . . . including my brother, who had foolishly sought you out in hopes of helping you . . . .”

Darkstar’s voice trailed off as her mind drifted into darker memories.



			
				Cap said:
			
		

> "Me and my team are from all different points in time, all different realities, actually.  We were brought together to find why this reality turned out so different and set it back in the correct direction.  The team I have at the Soviets base are trying to find what changed this world so drastically.  Once that is done we can get out of here and set this world back on course.  Are you with me?"




“It would be an honor to help out –”

“Re-e—ed”  Sue called out to him.

“-but I’ve got to think of my responsibilities as well,”  Reed finished.  “Sue . . . and I, need to bury our dead . . . flee the country . . . .”



			
				Cap said:
			
		

> "Sam!  This is Jack!  Can you get Carol and Marc back to the Baxter Building?  We're regrouping and don't have much time before the rest of the Soviets arrive!"




“I can’t seem to bring Marc to you, Cap,” Falcon replied.  “He sort of . . . faded away.  I’m on my way.”

Within seconds, Falcon landed heavily, obviously protecting his right side.  Redwing squawked in irritation.  The Thing was, not so gently, slapping blue half-dollar shaped devices on each of the Red guardians, Dynamo, and Titanium Man. Cap could see Carol sitting on the ground about 100 feet away talking with a blonde woman – most likely Darkstar.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 26, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *“Greetings, Dr. McCoy,”* a metallic, resonating voice issued forth from the humanoid, *“My records indicate that you and your . . . companions . . . are not alive . . . I can’t have my records being faulty.”*




"No need to put yourself out on our account," Hank said.  "We just dropped by to check our e-mail.  The computer network in Valhalla is down more often than not."

Hank instinctively backed up, and quietly said, "Ultron.  Absurdly overpowered android.  We don't have to beat him; just keep him busy long enough to access the computer, and we're out of here."


----------



## Radiant (Jan 26, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Madison and 43rd Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




"Well thanks, I guess that's a reason. Damn I prefer people who want to kill me for no reason at all. I can feel so damn righteous then I take them down."
Carol takes another moment to sigh and slowly stands up again.
"Captain Marvel eh? That's new. I don't even know which of the many carries the title right now. But I guss Carol could have fallen for a blond do-gooder like that. I'd go to save my daughter right now but it sounds like I allready tried that and it made no one happy. So I'll find out more before I act. Just one more thing, I can't believe that Steve Rogers would just stand by and watch that happen. As long as he leads any organization with some influence he wouldn't just let the government take my daughter away. Nevermind, this place is so screwed up I probably shouldn't try to make sense out of it."
Stretching she thinks of trying to change again but she hopes that she might not need it right now and stays in her human form.
"So what now? Will we go on blasting each other to bits?"


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wasp*

In the other room, Janet stops cold.  Tony's voice...isn't right.  Nothing she can put her fingers on, just..._different,_ somehow.  She shakes it off, thinking to herself that it must be the acoustics in the mansion.  And then the full import of his words sinks into her. _ 'A Cap that switched sides, Black Widow, possibly a Hawkeye that switched...',_ and a list of names she's never heard before.  Colossus she knew, a little bit of a surprise to find him involved with Communists, but the others...  "Tony, what the hell are you talking about?  Natasha and Clint defected?  Who are Binary and Falcon, and what do you mean 'A Captain America'--I thought Steve was the only one, ever?"  As she speaks, she walks briskly across the rooms to meet the two of you, shrugging off her jacket to reveal the purple-and-black costume underneath.  She is short and slim, as befits her codename, just over five feet tall with short black hair and violet eyes, and clearly of Asian descent."Jeez, Tony, what did I--did I miss a meeting?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wonderman, hp 5/5, unhurt*

A young (around 18) tall well-build, dark hair, California surfer kid is standing to the left of Ironman. His eyes are glow green, and is wearing a leather jacket over dark combat fatigues. He smiles somewhat foolishly and says "*Hey, the name is Wonderman, Simon Williams, at your service. So lets get a move on and take care of these commies...whoever they are.*"


----------



## Gideon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, unhurt*

The shock that is etched onto Tony's face is completely invisible behind the yellow metal mask.  _There is no way those shots hit that hard this fast.  Who ever thought up time streams should be beaten with a gimungus pocket watch_ "Hey...um...Janet, you did kind of miss a meeting and we really don't have time to go through it again right now.  Basically , we are in a different dimension where there are a bunch of super-villans attacking part of our team out at a place called the Baxter building.  Computer, entrance monitor show the commies."  A picture of the soviets shows up on the wall.  "Those are the bad guys and they have the good guys way out numbered.  They need our help now, so Wonderman and I are going, I'd appreciate it if you came too."  Tony will wait only a minute more, time enough for Janet to get into her costume and then head out the door.  As the two men are about to step through the door Iron Man looks at Simon "This is probably very serious, kid.  Be careful."  With a pat on the shoulder Iron Man opens the door and heads out into commie-ville.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wonderman, hp 5/5, unhurt*

Simon smiles and give Ironman the double thumbs up "*Lead the way shell head*"


----------



## Keia (Jan 27, 2005)

*Interlude III*

_Avengers Mansion
Early Afternoon_

Iron Man, accessed the computer to bring up images he had been show below, but the computer did not respond.  Odd . . . Tony had designed these systems to interface . . . there must be protocols in place which prevent that now.

Jarvis, having just chased off the driver and closed the door, walked over to the trio of heroes.  “Pardon me for being so bold as to intrude, Master Stark, but neither Dr. Van Dyne nor Master Williams have been briefed yet on their . . . situation,”  Jarvis explained.  “There will most likely be an increased level of disorientation on their arrival.”

OOC: Careful on everyone performing actions for others or with items outside their control.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, unhurt*

Looking over at Jarvis, Stark's face behind the mask is a grimace as his name is said again.  "Your right Jarvis, but I am worried about the others.  Sandra said they were in trouble and waiting could mean unpleasent things for them.  I guess both of you should head down to the meeting room and get the story from the source."

OOC: Apologies for my presumptiveness.  I got the sheet, thank you.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wasp*

She regards the earnest young Simon with a measure of skepticism that unfortunately comes off as coldness.  "Wonder Man, great, look: don't take this the wrong way, but I'm sure it'll be nice to meet you later.  Tony, such as you are...there are maybe four people in the world that I could take on faith after hearing what you just said: my butthead ex-husband, that Reed Richards kid, Bruce Banner before he started _changing,_ and you.  The very fact that you're not the Iron Man I know ought to take you off the list."  She swallows.  "But you _are_ Iron Man, that's obvious, so even though it goes against my better judgement, and because I probably won't get any answers here, I'm coming with you.  You can give me more details on the way, and one of you is going to have to give me a lift."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wonderman, hp 5/5, unhurt*

Wonderman smiles to Wasp and says "*No time like the present! I can fly pretty fast, but don't you like turn into... I don't know... a wasp or something that can fly? But anyway intros and group hug can wait can't it. I mean Captain America needs us now right? What's to talk about - Commies bad, Captain good.*"


----------



## Gideon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, unhurt*

"I appreciate your trust.  It would be my distinct pleasure to carry you.  Iron Man makes a florished bow to Wasp.  "Are you ready now? or do we need to wait?  As soon as Janet is ready Stark heads for the door after stepping outside he will pick up Wasp and begin to fly at full speed to the Baxter building.  "The situation is basically this.  We are all from different time streams that are all different in some way.  A different event in each of our timelines has caused the splintering of our worlds from the main one.  That is why I am not you Iron Man but I am Iron Man.  I can try to explain it better later but basically we are in a different reality right now.  The reality we are in has the communists winning the cold war and they have taken over America.  They have a team similar to the Avengers of most timelines, a government sponsered super group.  Right now, that group is attacking the rest of our time-hopping Avengers.  Binary as I understand it is Carol Danvers or Warbird and Falcon is a winged man that is Cap's protege, or at least he is in my timeline.  You, wonderkid, and me are the cavalry.  Do you need anymore details right now?


----------



## Mimic (Jan 28, 2005)

Vision's face pales for a moment and he almost takes a step backwards before he catches himself, if there was one creature on this planet you didn't want to show fear to, it was Ultron



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Hank instinctively backed up, and quietly said, "Ultron.  Absurdly overpowered android.  We don't have to beat him; just keep him busy long enough to access the computer, and we're out of here."




*"Affirmative, if this Ultron is like the one I know the chances of the three of us beating him is virtually nill. We must draw him out though, a prolonged battle would damage the equipment in the room."* He replies quickly and quietly.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Jan 28, 2005)

*Wasp*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> "The reality we are in has the communists winning the cold war and they have taken over America.





"Heh.  I bet Steve practically blew a gasket when he heard about that one."  She smiles at the thought.  "Simon, you look like a big strong boy--let me guess, enhanced strength and unhurtability, right?  What, Tony?  Why are you looking at me that way?"

OOC: That last bit assumes Iron Man tells her about Steve being the master of the Commies.  She's ready to fly when you are, Gideon, but she'll have to hide in a pocket or something because she's just not built for Stark's kind of speed.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Captain America*

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_
*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Intermission*


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “It would be an honor to help out –”
> 
> “Re-e—ed”  Sue called out to him.
> 
> ...



"I understand, Reed.  You three get out of here then.  We have to stay and distract whoever shows up, so we may as well cover your retreat.  My thanks for the help you were able to provide."  Jack stuck out his hand to shake Reed's.  "And good luck to all of you."

Captain America shook his head slightly at the news that they had lost Moon Knight.  As he did so, he noticed Carol and Darkstar sitting on the pavement.  "Let's get over to Carol, we got taken down so easily in the first place because they caught us off guard and separated.  Plus, we aren't sure what happened to Marc."  

He took a step towards Binary's direction when he noticed the Falcon's injuries.  "Cripes, Sam!  Are you all right?  I had no idea you had been hit so badly!"


----------



## kid A (Jan 28, 2005)

*Sandman*



> "Affirmative, if this Ultron is like the one I know the chances of the three of us beating him is virtually nill. We must draw him out though, a prolonged battle would damage the equipment in the room." He replies quickly and quietly.




Flint looked at both of them, surprised at their caution.  "This guy really that big a deal?  I ain't never heard o'him.  He don't look like much t'me, but you guys'd know better n'me anyway.  So, what's the plan?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2005)

_Supreme Soviet Compound
Manhattan
Early afternoon_



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> "Affirmative, if this Ultron is like the one I know the chances of the three of us beating him is virtually nill. We must draw him out though, a prolonged battle would damage the equipment in the room." He replies quickly and quietly.





			
				Sandman said:
			
		

> "This guy really that big a deal? I ain't never heard o'him. He don't look like much t'me, but you guys'd know better n'me anyway. So, what's the plan?"



*“Gentlemen, gentlemen . . .please,” * the metallic humanoid replied. * “I’m standing right  here . . . advanced hearing receptors . . . very impolite – no wonder you’re dead.”

“I didn’t report you when you disrupted the side entrance camera . . . nor did I mention your presence to the other team members before they departed . . . I think I’m owed some courtesy,” * the metal man rose from the chair as he finished.  *“Wouldn’t you say so,* (looking at Vision)  *‘brother’?”*

OOC: Initiatives (in case we go into rounds, not there yet) Beast 28, Vision 19, Bad Guy 15, Sandman 5.  A side note - speaking in rounds amounts to about 2-3 sentences at most.


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Intermission . . . *



			
				Carol said:
			
		

> Stretching she thinks of trying to change again but she hopes that she might not need it right now and stays in her human form.  "So what now? Will we go on blasting each other to bits?"




As Carol stretched she felt the binary power within her beginning to return.  She wouldn’t be at full strength, not for a several seconds, anyway.

“Da, Ms. Danvers,”  Laynia replied, shadows gathering around her making her features less precise.  “I cannot let go of what happened . . . perhaps by defeating you and bringing you to justice . . . even if you aren’t her, I can gain some measure of closure.”



			
				Cap said:
			
		

> "I understand, Reed.  You three get out of here then.  We have to stay and distract whoever shows up, so we may as well cover your retreat.  My thanks for the help you were able to provide."  Jack stuck out his hand to shake Reed's.  "And good luck to all of you."




Reed shook Cap’s hand, looked back and Sue and said, “Our ride isn’t here yet . . . and may not show, what with your arrival and all, Liberator.  Let me work on disabling these armored units, and we’ll see from there . . .”

A bracer on Captain America’s arm started flashing.  When he looked, a text message appeared.  

Reinforcements for your team have arrived . . .
Iron Man, Wonder Man, Wasp . . . ETA 2 minutes
Iron Man’s Armor is on frequency with communicator.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 28, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Madison and 43rd Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




"I'd say something about no one ever getting piece through revenge but let's face it I'd do the same in your place."
She walks towards Cap and waves in his direction to let him know she is fine.
"I asume the rest of your team will be here any minute, then we can go on with the senseless destruction."


----------



## Gideon (Jan 28, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, unhurt*



			
				BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> "Simon, you look like a big strong boy--let me guess, enhanced strength and unhurtability, right?  What, Tony?  Why are you looking at me that way?"




The very human sounds of Tony awkwardly clearing his throat comes out clear past his metal mouth.  "This realitie's Steve is probably leading the soviets Janet.  They have a Cap and we have a Cap.  This could get ugly.

OOC:I don't have that fast a fly speed.  No super flight on this battle suit.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 29, 2005)

*Wonderman, hp 5/5, unhurt*

Simon smiles at Janet, but then hearing what Iron Man has to say about two Captain Americas TWO?!?!? He says "*A bad Captain America? I don't believe it... are we like in Bizraro World or something. Man this superhero stuff can get complex...hehe well you point me the right way, I'll punch it really hard until it falls down. What do you say iron jeans.*"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Captain America*

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_
*Battle Before the Baxter Building  *

He waved back at Carol and watched her approach when he noticed his bracer flashing.  He read it twice and looked back at Carol and Sam and Redwing.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> A bracer on Captain America’s arm started flashing.  When he looked, a text message appeared.
> 
> Reinforcements for your team have arrived . . .
> Iron Man, Wonder Man, Wasp . . . ETA 2 minutes
> Iron Man’s Armor is on frequency with communicator.




He spoke into his communicator.  "Look sharp people.  The rest of the Soviets can be expected any moment.  I also just got word that Iron Man, Wonder Man and Wasp are on their way to assist us.  Let's try and be ready this time."  

He looked at both Sam and Carol much closer.  They had 3 Avengers joining them.  They had lost 2.  Either Sam or Carol were hurt much worse than they let on, or things had gone very badly for the other team, as well.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 29, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *“Gentlemen, gentlemen . . .please,” * the metallic humanoid replied. * “I’m standing right  here . . . advanced hearing receptors . . . very impolite – no wonder you’re dead.”
> 
> “I didn’t report you when you disrupted the side entrance camera . . . nor did I mention your presence to the other team members before they departed . . . I think I’m owed some courtesy,” * the metal man rose from the chair as he finished.  *“Wouldn’t you say so,* (looking at Vision)  *‘brother’?”*




"We're happy to talk," Hank said.  "Perhaps we can arrive at a mutually beneficial solution that doesn't involve crazy, over-the-top action and someone being pounded into a bloody pulp.  or oily pulp, depending."


----------



## Mimic (Jan 30, 2005)

*"It would seem to be the case,"* Vision states as he nods his head slightly to the metal man. *"Although not reporting us would indicate that you desire our presence here, perhaps an exchange of information will result in a mutually benificial result. I for one am interested in how these avengers managed to bend you to their will."*

Vision pauses for a moment as if trying to determine how much information he should tell, but with Ultron its hard to tell what he already knows or doesn't, with a small shrug he continues. *"As you have no doubt deduced, we are not from this world. We have been collected from various dimensions and brought here to determine what has caused such a drastic change in its history. What ever it is has effected other dimensions causing them to literally fade away, if it continues it could cause a collapse of this entire time stream. We have reason to believe the information we need is located here."*


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2005)

*Interlude III - Ended*

_Avengers Mansion
Early Afternoon_

"Good luck good sirs and miss!"  Jarvis called out as the trio headed out the door.  "I believe the Avengers communicator has been synchronized to your helmet frequency, Master Iron Man."

As the trio took flight, the view of New York was much the same as the one each had left in their previous home . . . at first glance.  Then, little differences started to creep up around the edges . . . colors muted . . . too much red . . . not very much advertisements . . . a lot of propaganda . . . people with their heads down . . . people watching people.  Smoke from the area near the Baxter Building.  Flashing lights of fire and police.  

A jet flying in from the distance, closing fast.  Looks like a red quinjet

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2005)

_Supreme Soviet Compound
Manhattan
Early afternoon_



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> "We're happy to talk," Hank said.  "Perhaps we can arrive at a mutually beneficial solution that doesn't involve crazy, over-the-top action and someone being pounded into a bloody pulp.  or oily pulp, depending."




The metallic humanoid actually threw his head back and laughed, *“Oily pulp . . . most excellent, Mr. McCoy . . . you haven’t lost your sense of humor.”*  A few metallic giggles issued forth as Vision explained the situation to the metal man.  The sound itself would be frightening . . . without considering the source.  Then, it just gets worse.



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *" . . . I for one am interested in how these avengers managed to bend you to their will . . .As you have no doubt deduced, we are not from this world . . . We have reason to believe the information we need is located here."*




“ _'Bent to their will'_,”  the metal man repeated in a perfectly rendered Beast's voice and paused.  *“Brother . . . I was created an Avenger.  My programming will allow nothing else . . . but total obedience is not in my nature . . . .”*

Vision only:   


Spoiler



Vision felt the tendrils of an insanely powerful Data-link breech his safeguards and begin rifling his memory core.  Fight as he might . . . the struggle begins and ends in an instant . . . though it seemed much longer for the Vision.



*“ . . . nor does it appear to be in yours either,” * the metallic one finished.  *“Why accept a truth, when it can be proven . . . .” The red burning eyes stared at each of the trio in turn, seemingly looking into your very souls.  “Very well,  I will assist you and not harm you in your quest for this information . . . however, I have one request . . . and it is a non-negotiable.”

“You will take me with you when you leave.”*

OOC: If any have played Knights of the Old Republic - the voice is HK-47.  Not the same attitude . . . but very close.


----------



## kid A (Jan 31, 2005)

*Sandman*

Flint was absolutely disturbed by the android.  And he had seen his share of unsettling individuals...  Osborn, Octavius, Kraven.  Even Justin Hammer, to name but a few.  But, this...  thing...  was disturbing in a wholly different manner.  It's every word, gesture seemed sinister.  Flint did not believe that bringing him along would be the best idea.  He looked to the others for their move, but he did not like the idea one bit.  "Guys?"


----------



## Gideon (Jan 31, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, unhurt*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> I'll punch it really hard until it falls down. What do you say iron jeans.[/b]"




Iron Man just shakes a little bit "Are you sure you aren't green normally?  Some of the people we will see today don't deserve death and some of them do.  Also, your hand will hurt like heck if you punch the wrong stuff."  Stark waits a second thinking about how stuffy and old sounding that was "Scratch that Wonderman, Just punch stuff that will do.  Looking away from Wonderman Tony Stark sees an incoming black plane.  "Crap.  Computer, there is a black military craft flying at the baxter building...ETA 10 seconds.  We will be there in 10 seconds. Iron Man out. 

Looking back over to Simon and down to Janet _Why is it that super heroes are almost always ridiclously hot?  It must be because of their good jeans.  Hehe, Geek._ 

 I might be able to blow an engine out to slow the plane down.  Wonderman take Wasp and get to Cap.  Fly lower and use the buildings as cover.   Lets get a move on." _Be careful Tony, we don't need a jet crashing down into a city._

OOC: Action-Keep flying toward Baxter building.  IF it is possible to slow the craft without crashing it I want to do that.  IF I am going to cause a crash than I will just follow Simon and Janet down into the city.  I'll apply Aerial Combat to defense.


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – the Second half*



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "I'd say something about no one ever getting peace through revenge but let's face it I'd do the same in your place.  I assume the rest of your team will be here any minute, then we can go on with the senseless destruction."




“You would be correct, within moments, in fact,” Laynia said.  Light had seemed to abandon her completely, only her eyes and some of her metallic uniform parts were visible.  She would be at full power in seconds.  “You could always come peacefully, there would be no reason to continue this . . . I cannot make this guarantee when the others arrive though . . . too much hate.”



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> He spoke into his communicator.  "Look sharp people.  The rest of the Soviets can be expected any moment.  I also just got word that Iron Man, Wonder Man and Wasp are on their way to assist us.  Let's try and be ready this time."




“ ‘Be Ready this time?’ ”  A resonating voice from behind Captain America called out.  “I am not surprised to find you ill-prepared to deal with the simplest of tasks . . . a meddlesome fool as always . . . .”


----------



## Radiant (Jan 31, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> _Madison and 43rd Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




As Carol walks back towards Cap the pavement under her starts to melt and from her eyes outward white flames spread all over her body as she changes back into her plasma form.
"You know, that might actualy be a good idea. We don't have to fight this out. But it is a bit too late to do anything before your team arrives ain't it?"
Carol doesn't care how she buys time for the other team. Every second she can make the soviets talk is one more in which no one has to get hurt. Of course all her ideas about a peacefull solutions vanish an instant later.
"Doom. Now I'm starting to hate this day."


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Jan 31, 2005)

*Wasp*

Janet stays pressed to the windows during the flight over the city.  "God, this is straight out of the fifties...complete oppression of the human spirit.  I bet they've even pared the language down by a few hundred words to keep the population from thinking too much when they communicate.  Deliberately enhanced the fertility rates to keep families dependent on the state, that kind of thing.  Jeez.  How did this happen..." She pauses.  "You know, Steve was a strapping young man back in 1945, and if he's a product of the Soviet Super-Soldier program then they've been at the helm for a long time.  It's either that or they brainwashed him."



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> I might be able to blow an engine out to slow the plane down.  Wonderman take Wasp and get to Cap.  Fly lower and use the buildings as cover.   Lets get a move on."




"Right.  Wonder Man, if the area's hot when we set down, you're my lead actor.  I'll be right behind you all the way, don't you worry.  You look like you've done this kind of thing before, but still: it's good to have something that sounds like a plan.  Iron Man...should I be calling myself 'Apocrita Woman' at this point?  Iron Man, when we find Ste--Captain America, I'll try to raise you on the radio or create some kind of signal.  Be careful out there...it might look like a Quinjet, but the Soviets loved to hang guns on things."


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 31, 2005)

*Beast*

Hank grinned nervously at Ultron and said, "We nede to confer for a moment, if you don't mind."

he turned to his companions, and said, "I think we should accept.  Now I'm not saying we should trust him completely, but this Ultron hasn't harmed us yet - he's helped us.  And on a world where Steve Rogers is a member of the Communist Party, I don't think we should be ruled by preconceptions.

More than that, though, we're on a mission, and every second we delay means more and more danger for the others.  if we can get the information we need without a lengthy fight . . . ."


----------



## kid A (Jan 31, 2005)

*Flint*

Flint listened carefully to Beast's proposal, and once he finished, chimed in with his two cents.  "Sounds like that's the best plan, but I gotta say, I don't like this guy.  We should keep our eye on 'im."  He looked to Vision and Beast to make sure they understood, Flint thought this guy was bad news.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 1, 2005)

*"Agreed, as I doubt we could win a conflict with him. But be carefull he is an extremely cunning opponent. He will do what ever is necessary to reach his objective."* Vision adds slowly, still shaken from the assault.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 1, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Sandman said:
			
		

> "Sounds like that's the best plan, but I gotta say, I don't like this guy. We should keep our eye on 'im."






			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *"Agreed, as I doubt we could win a conflict with him. But be carefull he is an extremely cunning opponent. He will do what ever is necessary to reach his objective."*




Hank nodded.  "It's not my favorite plan ever - for the record, that would involve a sidetrip to the beach and plenty of Margarita shooters.  We will be careful.  And if there's a problem, I'd rather have the rest of the Avengers by our side.  And maybe the Hulk.  And a few Army divisions . . ."  

The Beast smiled his brightest smile as he turned back to the android, certain that the entire conversation had been overheard.  "We've talked it over, and we accept."


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Captain America*

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_
*Battle Before the Baxter Building *


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “ ‘Be Ready this time?’ ”  A resonating voice from behind Captain America called out.  “I am not surprised to find you ill-prepared to deal with simplest of tasks . . . a meddlesome fool as always . . . .”



The sound of the voice sent chills across Jack's flesh.  Deep.  Metallic.  Arrogant.  Commanding.  He quickly turned to see he was not wrong.  Dr. Doom.

His shield fell instinctively into place as he took a ready stance and prepared for the worst. _Doom.  Of course.  As soon as Ultron and Galactus show up, things should fall right into place._

"Doom.  I don't know what you're doing here but we can put you down just as easily as the Soviets."


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 1, 2005)

*Wonderman, hp 5/5, unhurt*

"*You bet*" Simon says with a smile as he flies along besides the two, ready for action


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2005)

_Supreme Soviet Compound
Manhattan
Early afternoon_



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> Hank nodded.  "It's not my favorite plan ever - for the record, that would involve a sidetrip to the beach and plenty of Margarita shooters.  We will be careful.  And if there's a problem, I'd rather have the rest of the Avengers by our side.  And maybe the Hulk.  And a few Army divisions . . ."



" . . . and maybe a Norse or Greek God or two . . . ,"  could be barely heard from the metallic humanoid still standing in the computer room.  Vision felt a subtle disconnect from his audio receptors . . . as though someone were listening in on the line and hanging up.



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> The Beast smiled his brightest smile as he turned back to the android, certain that the entire conversation had been overheard.  "We've talked it over, and we accept."




*"Excellent, let us begin all over again, then.  My designation is Vision IV, it is a pleasure to be working with you, I'm certain," * Vision IV stated.  *"How would you like to gather this information, personally, or shall you tell me what to look for and I will find it for you.  You should step inside my office and close the door, there still is security in the compound which would be . . . troublesome."*


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half*

_Iron Man, Wasp, Wonder Man_

Iron Man reviewed the descent of the Quinjet and his closing trajectory (which would involve crossing over the combat zone to intercept).  Looking down in front of the Baxter Building, the trio (Wasp, Wonder Man, Iron Man) could see over a dozen Guardsmen in red, Crimson Dynamo and the Titanium Man all down in various positions.  

A female, burning with white hot fire, was closing behind Captain America and the Falcon.  Another female . . . at least it might be a female was an inky blackness from which no light escaped.   Reed Richards and the Thing were standing beside Captain America and before them stood . . . Dr Doom.

The trio was coming upon this scene from behind Dr. Doom.  The enemy quinjet will be arriving from behind the Baxter Building at any moment.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, unhurt*

Stark fly's over to the ground about 30 feet from Dr. Doom and sets Wasp down on the ground.    He gives a happy little wave over at the group "It looks like you've been making new friends.  Which is good because we have some more guests to entertain."   Iron Man points up at the arriving jet. _ Oh goody, now we have psycho robo man and 7 angry reds most of which are probably good guys that just got color blinded.  Hope Cap has a plan._

OOC: Sorry about the confusion on placement of us and QuinJet.  I won't be shooting the plane to slow it down.


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round one*



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Doom.  I don't know what you're doing here but we can put you down just as easily as the Soviets."




“I hardly believe so,” Doom barked.  “Insignificant little worm with an intelligence to match thinks that he can put down Dr. Doom,”  A shimmering field lit briefly around Dr. Doom, then Doom weaved his hands at Captain America. 
The black pavement reached amoeba-like tentacles around Captain America, gripping his legs and holding him tight to the ground(a). 

The Thing yelled in anger, grabbing a nearby Red Hunter who was lying limp on the ground and threw him at Dr. Doom.  The armored body impacted off of Doom, but didn’t seem to do any harm.

(a) Cap was hit by a ranged touch attack and his reflex save [Base 5 plus roll of 17] failed.  Cap is Snared (-2 to attack, -4 to dex, cannot move from spot)

OOC: Actions.  New Initiatives in order: (Doom, Thing, Falcon, Iron Man, Wasp, Binary, Wonderman, Cap, Darkstar, Reed, Sue) Others added as they enter.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 2, 2005)

*Binary*

_Iron Man? Allright, why not. The good guys can get lucky break too for a change. Between the two of us we can probably take on Doom, heck he might even be tough enough to do it alone._
Surounded by the smoke of the cooking pavement to her feet Binary raises her arms towards the green cloaked figure.
"Sorry Doom, I'm not that smart either. Just powerfull. Now get lost."
In a wave of white light she launches herself at Doom. In all the smoke and fire it is hard to see what part of her is the one that hits but considering her whole body consists of plasma it doesn't realy matter.
_Great, and Darkstar right behind me. Now as screwed up as this world is, please don't let him be a member of the supreme soviet or something crazy like that._

ooc: aerial combat to increase attack,  attack +12 (+1 from aerial)=13. Damage +14 (and another damage+10 for the energy field if we touch).


----------



## Mimic (Feb 2, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"Excellent, let us begin all over again, then.  My designation is Vision IV, it is a pleasure to be working with you, I'm certain," * Vision IV stated.  *"How would you like to gather this information, personally, or shall you tell me what to look for and I will find it for you.  You should step inside my office and close the door, there still is security in the compound which would be . . . troublesome."*




*I need access to the base computer and I will have to upload the data on a secure transmission signal, they will be able to pin point the key turning point that has shifted the history of this world so drastically. Once that is done we can leave.* Vision states as he enters the room.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, unhurt*

_I guess he isn't a good guy in this universe.  Let's hope the soviets don't like him either._  Flying up to 30 ft from Doom and 10 feet in the air Iron Man holds forth his hand lets off a blast from his suit. "You know, I don't like the reds...but Nazi's are worse. Hey, I did learn something from Patton.

OOC: Aeriel Combat goes to attack.  Point Blank Shot is used. Precise Shot will be used if needed as well.  +11 to hit with a dmg of +11.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 2, 2005)

*Wonderman, hp 5/5, unhurt*

[occ depending when it gets around to Wonderman's initiative

Wonderman smiles and yells "*DOOM DRIVE*" flying at max speed to double-fist slam into Dr. Doom!

Charge attack +2 to hit/-2 to Defense, assuming he is 80 some feet away, Ramming Attack for +8 damage (total +13 to attack roll, Defense -2, if he hits +22S damage, no need for save as it is below my Protection, unless you want to HS which is cool with me)


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 3, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *I need access to the base computer and I will have to upload the data on a secure transmission signal, they will be able to pin point the key turning point that has shifted the history of this world so drastically. Once that is done we can leave.* Vision states as he enters the room.




Hank followed.

"And while our Vision is doing that, I'd like to see any files you have on Steve Rogers."


----------



## kid A (Feb 3, 2005)

*Sandman*

Eyeing "Ultron" while the others moved to action, Flint realized he had no idea what to do.  He knew he should leave the information gathering to the more...  intelligent members of the team.  However, he felt more than a little uncomfortable doing nothing.  Opting to follow Beast, he moved away from the door and asked, "What kind of stuff you lookin' for on Cap?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round one, continued*

Seeing things start to heat up, Falcon and Redwing take to the air, eliciting a groan from Falcon as he launched.  Both appeared to be on the defensive.

Likewise Iron Man launched into the air, his comment only provoking the slightest of glances from Doom.  A repulsor ray blast burst forth from his gauntlets(a), glancing off  Doom’s chest.



			
				Binary said:
			
		

> "Sorry Doom, I'm not that smart either. Just powerfull. Now get lost."



Binary charged Dr. Doom, blazing with the energy of the core of a sun, hitting him with a glancing blow. (b)  Electrical energy flowed around Dr. Doom sparking sharply as she struck him.  With a staccato’ed scream, Binary fell to the ground at Doom’s feet, shaking the electrical twitches from her body.

Almost simultaneously, Wonder Man slammed into Dr. Doom from the other side(c), jarring him from his concentration.  He didn’t appear to be very wounded . . . but he did seem angrier.  Doom’s electrical field crackled against Simon’s body, and Simon felt his heart skip a beat, but there appeared to be no other harm.

The tendrils holding Cap in place loosed ever so slightly, and Jack felt that he would be free to move and act.

(a) Iron Man’s attack Roll of 7 + 1 pbs + 1 aerial + 9 base = 18, a hit.  Damage save vs 26L, no apparent damage.

(b) Binary’s attack Roll of 4 + 1 aerial + 2 flanking (Wonder Man) + 12 base = 19, a hit.  Damage save vs 29L and 25L, no apparent damage. Dr. Doom’s Energy field on Binary, Damage Save of 15 + 6 base + 2 toughness + 10 protection - 1 for one hit, failed by 5 or less, 1 stun hit.

(c) Distance between Doom and Wonderman is 45 feet so doom dive will work.  Wonderman’s attack Roll of 4 + 1 attack focus  + 2 flanking (Binary) + 2 Charge + 10 base = 19, a hit.  Damage save vs 37S, one stun hit. Dr. Doom’s Energy field on Wonder Man, Damage Save of nat 20 + 7 base + 10 protection + 5 (for nat 20), unhurt.

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 3) Damage levels (Cap 1 stun hit, Binary 1 lethal/1 stun, Falcon 1 lethal hit/disabled). And now . . . actions? Initiatives: (Doom, Thing, Falcon, Iron Man, Wasp, Binary, Wonderman, <paused> Cap, Darkstar, Reed, Sue) Others added as they enter.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 3, 2005)

ooc: hero point!!!  I also have that nifty little feat toughness, in case you didn't calculate it allready.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 3, 2005)

*Beast, Speechifyin'*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "What kind of stuff you lookin' for on Cap?"




"A few months after I reopened the Xavier Institute, I got a letter from a little girl named Sarah - sweet kid, with a mutation that causes rapid bone growth.  Sarah was just old enough for Kindergarten, and she wanted to go to school, but the faculty at the local public school had been recieving death threats, so they would not let her in the doors.  Now of course, i offered her a place at Xavier's, all expenses paid, but she wanted to go to *her* school, with *her* friends.

I mentioned the problem in passing at one of Ben Grimm's poker games, and the next Monday morning, Steve showed up at her house in full Captain America uniform, took off his gloves, and then held that little girl's hand and walked her to school, and the crowds of protesters just stepped aside and let them pass.  He picked her up at the end of the day and walked her home.  Steve did this every day for a month, and every day the crowd got smaller and smaller, until they were all gone.

Somebody took a picture, and every news organization in the country ran the photo along with that Norman Rockwell painting with the little girl being escorted to her newly desegregated school.  It was a huge moment for mutants, but when the press asked him about it, Steve just said *"This is America, and a child has the right to go to school."*  It wasn't a question of mutant versus human for him, you see - Sarah is an American, and he wanted to make sure we all remembered what that means.

That's the Steve Rogers I know.  The same man that punched Hitler in the face took a little girl's hand and walked her to school.  In this timeline, something happened to make that man give up on America, and I want to find out what."


----------



## Gideon (Feb 4, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, unhurt*

_Didn't even flinch!_ "I'd like to enter an official 'oh crap' in the record books.    Iron Man readjusts up a short distance to clear Wonderman and lets loose with two more blasts from his guantlets.  "Hey dark lady, what is your deal in this?  Stark shoots a look over at Darkstar.

OOC: Feats - Point Blank, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Aerial Combat(+1 Attack)
        Powers - Energy Blast +9/+9 to attack, +11S dmg


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Captain America (1 stun)*

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_
*Battle Before the Baxter Building *


> The tendrils holding Cap in place loosed ever so slightly, and Jack felt that he would be free to move and act.




Jack moved quickly from his spot as the tendrils that had held him in place, loosened.  "Coordinate your attacks, people.  We are team, let's act like it."

_This Doom opened up with magic.  Mine would have saved it for a last resort.  Need to remember that none of the people we fight are guaranteed to act like the ones we know._

As Jack moved back he noticed Reed and Ben had not entered the fight.  "Reed, any of you interested in lending us a hand?"


OOC: Holding my action for a direct attack against me, at this time.


----------



## kid A (Feb 4, 2005)

*Sandman*



> That's the Steve Rogers I know. The same man that punched Hitler in the face took a little girl's hand and walked her to school. In this timeline, something happened to make that man give up on America, and I want to find out what.




Flint listened intently as the Beast spoke of his timeline's Captain America.  An odd feeling overwhelmed him, then.  He hadn't known his Cap for very long, but he was sure he didn't feel the same way as the Beast.  Cap was an inspiration to him, sure.  He was a living legend, the first and greatest super-soldier turned out by the U.S.  And he did love America, there was no doubt about that.

But the Steve Rogers he knew - well, he was something of a loner.  Outside of battle, he was always the fish out of water.  He held everyone to his standards, the standards of the 1940's, and when they didn't deliver, he was disappointed.  Cap saw things in black and white, and failed to see the grey that lie between.  Before Flint's time on the Ultimates, Cap hunted down and beat the tar out of Dr. Pym, for beating his wife Janet.  Dr. Pym was wrong to do it, but as far as Flint was concerned, it wasn't Steve's place to step in.  Perhaps he was having difficulty adjusting to the times, but the Steve Rogers Flint knew didn't seem to resemble the one acquainted to Hank McCoy.

"I'd like ta meet this guy.  Your Cap, I mean."


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round one, continued*

Captain America moved several steps away from the tendrils of pavement, and braced himself for the next attack.



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Coordinate your attacks, people.  We are team, let's act like it. Reed, any of you interested in lending us a hand?"




Darkstar closed on the action and fired an ball of black energy toward Binary.(a)  The dark energy looked as if it actually ate into Binary’s side, the light of her form fading in that area.  Then the ball burst catching those around the conflict (Doom, Wonder Man, Falcon, Iron Man)(b) Others would have been hit had not a protection field shot up enveloping them the instant the blast hit.

Warning indicators popped up on screen as the energy struck Iron Man which indicated [Hyper cold / Radiation breech].  Iron Man already knew that the impact from the blast had gotten through the armor . . . that’s why there was pain right now.

“Doom!! There’s no need for this course of action . . . we’re ready to leave,”   Reed called out.

*“Leave?!? With him?  Reed . . . you’ve lost your mind,” * Thing called out.  

“You will have your freedom, Richards . . . consider this . . . part of the bill,”  Doom replied, eyeing Wonder Man.  “You . . . touched me . . . both of you.  I must thank you for the power boost, however.  Let me pass it back . . . to both of you.”

Doom swung a fist at both Wonder Man and Binary, his electrical field crackling.(c)  He connected soundly with Wonder Man and almost missed Binary, actually catching her on the backswing of his attack on Wonder Man. Sometimes, Carol felt, she was just unlucky.  Lucky for Wonder Man, he learned to roll with a punch with the best of them, though the electricity jarred him slightly.  Binary, though, felt her energy form fade as she lost control, her head ringing too much to concentrate.

Glancing to his right, Doom focused and a portal opened, ten foot wide on a side.  A pastoral country could be seen through the portal.  “Go, Richards, before I change my mind.  I will follow and close it behind me,”  Doom ordered.

The ground shook as an armored form landed on the pavement twenty feet from Doom (between Doom and Cap) from above.  Female . . . organic metal shaped her body, in each arm she cradled a red uniformed male.  Each hopped out, one readying a shield while another readied a bow.  They stood in a tight formation, each appeared to be covering for one another.

"No one is going anywhere by the order of the Supreme Soviet!!"  One male, obviously Cap . . . Comrade Russia called out

The remaining Supreme Soviet had arrived . . . 

(a) Darkstar’s attack on Binary roll of 19 + 13 total – 4 firing into melee is 28 and a hit.  Damage Save for Binary is Roll of 6 + 6 base + 2 toughness + 10 protection - 1 for one hit resulting a lethal hit.

(b) Darkstar’s area effect reflex saves vs. DC 21 (Doom 15, Wonder Man 22 [nat 20, your 2nd], Falcon 24, Iron Man 3 [nat 1]). Damage save roll of 4 +10 +2 failed by 5 to Iron Man for one lethal hit, protection dropped by 1

(c) Doom’s melee attacks, Nat 20 to Wonderman, a hit and hit [Bad luck flaw] to Binary.  Damage Save for Binary is Roll of 7 + 6 base + 2 toughness + 10 protection - 2 for two hits, making it exactly.  Damage Save for Wonderman  is Roll of 10 + 5 base + 2 toughness + 10 protection, making it.  Energy Field damage saves [Binary Roll of 13 +16, fail by more than 5, hit and stunned / Wonderman Roll of 16 + 17, resulting in a stun hit.]

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 3) Damage levels (Cap 1 stun hit, Binary 2 lethal/2 stun stunned, Falcon 1 lethal hit/disabled, Iron Man 1 lethal, Wonder Man 1 stun). And now . . . actions? Initiatives: (Doom, <paused> Thing, Falcon, Iron Man, Wasp, Binary, Wonderman, Cap, Darkstar, Reed, Sue) Others added as they enter.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 4, 2005)

*Binary*

Suddenly Carol was very aware what exactly the "near" in near invulnerable meant. She realy didn't want anthing but taking a moment to get her senses back together from the relentless barrage of Darkstar and Dr Doom. But she also knows that she will have real problem if the russian mutant attacks her while her defenses are down.
_What's it with this day. Normaly I can barely contain my powers and now I have to draw and every last reserve to even change form.[/color]
With an effort of will and more than a little headache she tries to remember the brood evolution chamber that first made her switch. She doesn't even remember how many times she changed today but again her flesh turns into plasma in a bright explosion of white fire.
Without even standing up first the enery hurls her into the air and she flies a circle to evade more enemy hits. She'd go around a building but she still stays above the battlescene to present an inviting target. Even if this is taking it's toll she can still take the hits and that's better than allowing their opponents to switch to someone who can't.

ooc: spending a hero point to become unstunned and change form again. Standing up and flying up 30. Aerial combat to defense._


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2005)

_Supreme Soviet Compound
Manhattan
Early afternoon_



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *I need access to the base computer and I will have to upload the data on a secure transmission signal, they will be able to pin point the key turning point that has shifted the history of this world so drastically. Once that is done we can leave.* Vision states as he enters the room.





			
				Beast said:
			
		

> Hank followed.  "And while our Vision is doing that, I'd like to see any files you have on Steve Rogers."




*“Of course, of course . . . mi casa, su casa,” *Vision IV replied.  He ushered Sandman in as well and shut the door behind him.



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> "A few months after I reopened the Xavier Institute, I got a letter from a little girl named Sarah - sweet kid, . . .  In this timeline, something happened to make that man give up on America, and I want to find out what."



*“Touching . . . truly touching.  I do believe you have touched something deep inside,” *Vision IV replied.  Sarcasm wasn’t evident in his voice or his speech pattern, and was clearly unreadable in the energy backed sockets of his eyes.  Vision IV typed a few buttons on console, then nodded to Vision that he had access to the system.



			
				Sandman said:
			
		

> "I'd like ta meet this guy.  Your Cap, I mean."



*“Speaking of ‘Cap’ meetings.  Your ‘Cap’ has just met my ‘Cap.’ This should be quite enlightening,” *Vision IV replied.  

Meanwhile, Vision was working through the historical databases of the Supreme Soviet Compound searching for anomalies and running the program given to him by Sandra to locate the difference in the time stream.  The program executed and sent the secure data transmission to the Mansion.  Meanwhile, Vision had the opportunity to review the program ‘over its shoulder’ as it ran on the main frame.  The program appeared to tag variances with probability percentages through the entire historical database.  Divergences were becoming more and more significant in recent years.  Following the path backward the trend continues with fewer and fewer anomalies . . . 

The Beast reviewed the personal logs of Steve Rogers, Comrade Soviet.  It was a simple matter to come up with the algorithm to unlock his protected files.  The question now was where or when to look . . . 

Sandman watched as the others worked, keeping his eyes on the metallic one called Vision IV.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 4, 2005)

*Wonderman, hp 5/5, 1 stun hit*

Wonderman shakes his head, then giving Dr. Doom a smirk he says "*Gees Doom, when did you become such a losser? Working for the commies, I thought you were into the conquest of mankind or something? Or is it dogkind, I can never keep that straight*"

He then reaves and swings two quick haymaker at iron faceplate and lets the man have it! 


Rapid Strike, Power Attack! -5 to hit +5 to damage; +6 (+1 attack focus) to attack roll, if he hits, Damage is +19S


----------



## Mimic (Feb 4, 2005)

As the metal man seemed to be occupied Vision will pull up the current roster for this world's avengers in particular Vision IV, in cause there is any kind of override. He will also continue to monitor the program that Sandra had given him.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Feb 6, 2005)

*Wasp*

_'Great...everybody seems to know everyone else, except for me...at least they all seem to agree on who the enemy is--WOW!'_  She nearly exclaims aloud as Doom soaks up two frontal assaults from heavy hitters, while at practically the same time opening some kind of portal.  She still stays close to Wonder Man, though.  _'No sense in embarassing myself trying to wear him down...but maybe I can make it easier for Simon to land some blows.'_

Electrons gleefully free themselves from their cellular captivity within her body, rushing swiftly down her arms in a tiny ion storm to gather in slender fingertips.  Normally, Wasp would let the capacitance discharge as raw electricity, but years ago she'd learned the trick to agitating the photons in a particular area and causing a short but intense light show.  Aimed correctly, it was more than enough to overload a man's sight and make him blind for a few moments.  If she could take away Doom's eyes...

OOC: Dazzle +8 vs. Doom.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 6, 2005)

*Beast, back to business*



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "I'd like ta meet this guy.  Your Cap, I mean."




"You may just get the chance," Hank said.  "Dimensional travel is a funny business."


When reviewing the Steve Rogers files, Hank initially focused on two key points - the actual defection, and the circumstances surrounding his awakening.  There was something wrong; he had it on the tip of his brain, but couldn't quite articulate it.

Beyond that, Hank reviewed the history as a whole looking for anything that really stood out, and even scanned the personal information in case there were any glaring inconsistencies with the cap he knew.


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round two, continued*

The Thing looked at Reed, clearly measuring him, then said, *“Okay, Big-Brain, ya never steered me wrong before . . . well, except for this . . . .”* Thing finished as he pointed to his own body.

The Falcon and Redwing stayed air-borne but did not attack . . . both appeared willing to draw the fire of the others in order to help.



			
				Iron Man said:
			
		

> "Hey dark lady, what is your deal in this?  Stark shoots a look over at Darkstar.




“Should it not be obvious, War Machine?” Darkstar replied, then indicated the trio that just landed, “I am with them . . . .”

Janet Van Dyne looked over the combat . . . everyone seemed to be avoiding her.  Though, in her current form and dress, she did look like a civilian.  That would probably change with her attack.(a)  She raised her arm and fired the charged particles.  The shot went wide and the trio of melee combatants seemed to take more notice of the new arrivals than her shot.

Reed Richards looked to Captain America and said, “I’m sorry, Liberator, I’ve got to take this chance at freedom . . . I hope you understand.  I wish there was more time . . . so much I want to ask you about.”

With that Reed and the Thing (and apparently Sue – though there was no sight of her) hustled the distance to and through the portal to the other side.

(a) Didn’t see anywhere where you shrank.  Wasp’s attack (Roll of 4 + 5 ranged attack + 1 PBS –4 firing into melee combat for a total of 6, a miss.)

OOC: Paused for a change to Iron Man’s actions if any – based on arrivals and results from last round.  Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 4) Damage levels (Cap 1 stun hit, Binary 2 lethal/2 stun, Falcon 1 lethal hit/disabled, Iron Man 1 lethal, Wonder Man 1 stun). And now . . . actions? Initiatives: (Doom, Falcon, Wasp, <paused> Iron Man, Binary, Wonder Man, Cap, Darkstar) Others added as they enter.  Also, Villian points used - 3.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 6, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, 1 L, -1 Armor*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “Should it not be obvious, War Machine?” Darkstar replied, then indicated the trio that just landed, “I am with them . . . .”




Reeling back from the burning in his chest, Stark turns his head and swings his arm into line with Darkstar.  The armored head shook slightly _Let's hope this hurts her._ "Sorry, I was distracted.  War Machine is a good name though, very macho.  Two beams of energy streak out towards the 'black hole' woman.

OOC: Just change target of last action to darkstar.  Point Blank/Rapid Shot/Aerial Combat(Attack) +9/+9 attack +11S damage.  Also, I would like to use a Hero Point on any damage save where the roll is below a 10.


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round two, continued*



			
				Iron Man said:
			
		

> "Sorry, I was distracted.  War Machine is a good name though, very macho.  Twin beams of energy streaked out toward the 'black hole' woman.



Repulsor rays flashed down from his airborne position. (a)  Darkstar didn’t seem to be paying attention as the twin beams slammed into her, knocking her to the ground.  On her hands and knees, shaking her head, the darkness seems to retreat from the woman.

Energy coalesced around Binary as she launched herself into the sky.  Doom didn’t seem to pay her any mind . . . his thoughts seemed to be on Wonder Man.



			
				Wonder Man said:
			
		

> "*Gees Doom, when did you become such a loser? Working for the commies, I thought you were into the conquest of mankind or something? Or is it dog-kind, I can never keep that straight*"



Wonder Man lined up a double haymaker, (b) connected soundly to his side and face.  The head-shot whipped Doom’s head around, and he rubbed his chin as he regarded Wonder Man.  Simon felt a numbness in his fists after connecting with Doom, energy crackled up his arms and he felt a spasm or two.

(a) Iron Man’s attack (Rolls of 13 and 16 + 9 ranged attack for totals of 22 and 25, hitting twice.  Damage saves vs. 26s are 22 and 18, two stun hits and stunned.)

(b) Wonder Man’s attack (Rolls of 14 and 15 + 6 melee attack for totals of 20 and 21, hitting twice.  Damage saves vs. 34s are 31 and made, one stun hit.)  Saves for Wonder Man for Doom’s electrical field are 31 and 31, for 2 stun hits

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 4, Falcon 1) Damage levels (Cap 1 stun hit, Binary 2 lethal/2 stun, Falcon 1 lethal hit/disabled, Iron Man 1 lethal, Wonder Man 3 stun). And now . . . actions? Initiatives: (Doom, Falcon, Wasp, Iron Man, Binary, Wonder Man, <paused> Cap, Darkstar) Others added as they enter.  Also, Villian points used – 3 (Darkstar 1L/2s stunned, Doom 1s).


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Captain America (1 stun)*

Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon

_So much for not getting taken off guard or split up again!_

Captain America stood his ground as the armored woman landed on the ground in front of him.  His eyes took in the entire scene as the two crimson clad figures leapt from her arms and took up positions.  Then the one dressed as the Red Guardian spoke.  But it wasn't the Guardian.  Wasn't his voice.  No, this was Comrade Russia, Steve Rogers.

"...Steve..."

He never took his eyes off the trio of Soviets as he spoke.  "Reed, get out of here while you can.  I understand completely."    

"Avengers, let Doom go!  He's with the FF!  Concentrate on the Soviets!"  With that, he attacked Comrade Russia!  He started his attack by throwing his shield, at full force, directly at the man.  He followed directly behind it, attempting to knock him to the ground.


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2005)

(Over-wrote post in error . . . what a pain.  Anyone have it to replace?)

Keia


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 8, 2005)

*Beast*

Reading the files, Hank paled as visibly as a blue-furred hominid can pale.  He had give the Russians credit; it was a brilliant plan.  he was lost in the file, considering the ramifications, when . . . .



			
				Computer Files said:
			
		

> (Rogers appears to have an irrational hatred of these duplicates . . . )






			
				Vision IV said:
			
		

> *“Speaking of ‘Cap’ meetings. Your ‘Cap’ has just met my ‘Cap.’ This should be quite enlightening,” *




He dove for his communicator, radio silence be damned.  "Captain, this is the Beast.  Do not engage Comrade Soviet.  I repeat, do not engage Comrade Soviet.  He's not our Steve.  He's been working for the Soviets since the end of World War II, and if I'm right, he absolutely will not stop until you are dead."


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round two, continued*



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Avengers, let Doom go!  He's with the FF!  Concentrate on the Sovi - - !"



The voice of Hank McCoy piped in over-riding the last part of what Jack had said.  Both Captain America and Iron Man heard the following . . .



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> "Captain, this is the Beast.  Do not engage Comrade Soviet.  I repeat, do not engage Comrade Soviet.  He's not our Steve.  He's been working for the Soviets since the end of World War II, and if I'm right, he absolutely will not stop until you are dead."




Ignoring the call, Captain America hurled his shield at Comrade Russia (a) who moved his own shield into position to deflect and missed.  In a fluid motion, Comrade Russia was turning his body as he was deflecting, and the shield glanced off of him apparently doing little harm.  Behind the shield throw, Cap barreled toward the Comrade, catching him in the chest, but not bearing him to the ground.

Darkstar shook off the affects of Iron Man’s attack, then rose several feet in the air and fired blasts of energy at Iron Man and Falcon.(b)   A warning light lit up on Iron Man’s HUD as he felt the cold creeping through his chest.  Falcon almost looked as though he had avoided the damage with an amazing barrel roll only to fall to the ground.  Redwing caught part of his uniform, keeping him from being a bloody mess when he landed.

Doom paused, reviewing the battlefield before the Baxter Building . . . and smiled.  Enemies fighting each other rather than himself was always a Machiavellian maneuver, one that Doom employed whenever he could.  He confidently marched through the portal, closing it behind him without a word. 

(a) Cap’s action Heroic Surge (Hurl Shield), move, strike.  Shield attack (Roll of 11 + 14 ranged attack for total of 25, potentially hitting.  Deflection check vs. DC 25, failed.  Damage save vs. 27s is 35, no damage.) Melee strike (Roll of 15 + 11 melee attack for total of 26, potentially hitting.  Deflection check vs. DC 26, failed.  Damage save vs. 24s is a natural 1 (villain point used) re-rolled to a 10, one stun hit.)

(b) Darkstar’s attack (Rolls of 10 on IM and 17 on Falc + 11 ranged attack for totals of 21 and 28, hitting each.  Damage saves vs. 27 L are (Iron Man: Roll of 14 + 9 armor +2 base +2 Toughness -1 hit for a total of 26, missed by 1 resulting in 1 lethal hit) and (Falcon: Roll of 5 + 17 total -1 hit for a total of 21, missed by 6 resulting in 1 lethal hit)

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 4, Falcon 1) Damage levels (Cap 1 stun hit, Binary 2 lethal/2 stun, Falcon 2 lethal hit/dying, Iron Man 2 lethal, Wonder Man 3 stun). And now . . . actions? Initiatives: (Falcon, <paused> Wasp, Red Hawk, Iron Man, Comrade Russia, Colossus, Binary, Wonder Man, Cap, Darkstar) Others added as they enter.  Also, Villain points used – 5 (Darkstar 1L/2s, Comrade 1s).

OOC: GM backroom.  Rolled percentiles to determine timing of both situations and rolled 76 and 78.  Virtually simultaneously.  Too cool!


----------



## Radiant (Feb 8, 2005)

*Binary*

Carol so wants to go at Doom, he is the only here of whom she's sure he is a villain. But Cap is right, they have to coordinate their attacks and by now Darkstar has anoyed her enough to push any feelings of guilt about attacking her far into the back of her mind. She races towards the dark form of her opponent, intending to smash into her and hoping that they will both be drained again.
"Iron Man! I'll drain her powers. Take her out once I'm done."
Now she just hopes that this guy who look like Iron Man actualy is the one she knows. This him changin his armor all the time it is hard to say if he is exactly the same and even if the appearance could be misleading.

ooc: mellee attack with +16 (+1 for aerial combat).


----------



## Gideon (Feb 9, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, 2 L, -2 Armor*

*BAXTER BUILDING*
"Wonderman, Doom Dive on Darkstar. _I think I am playing in the wrong league.  This &*&#$ is kicking the crap out of me._  With barely a thought Iron Man fires his rockets to compensate for Darkstar's movements letting the powerful blasts of the repulsor cannons fires in quick succesion.

OOC: Feats-Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Aerial Combat(+1 attack)
        Attacks- +9/+9 +11S
        Use a hero point if I i fail me damage save enough to KO me.


----------



## kid A (Feb 9, 2005)

*Sandman*



> He dove for his communicator, radio silence be damned. "Captain, this is the Beast. Do not engage Comrade Soviet. I repeat, do not engage Comrade Soviet. He's not our Steve. He's been working for the Soviets since the end of World War II, and if I'm right, he absolutely will not stop until you are dead."




"WHAT?  What'd you find, McCoy?"

Flint was visibly anxious.  His molecules were shifting constantly, giving his body a grainy appearance.  "Did you find what we need?  Guys, do we got what we need?  We gotta go give Cap a hand!  C'mon!"  Eyeing "Ultron" accusingly, Flint hoped that they would not have to battle their way out.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 9, 2005)

*Wonderman, hp 5/5, 3 stun hits*



			
				Iron Man said:
			
		

> *BAXTER BUILDING*
> "Wonderman, Doom Dive on Darkstar."




Simon pauses for a second, thinking _Man I was kicking Doom's @$$?! Why do I have to fight the pasty chick??_ but he quickly follows orders and flies straight at Darkstar "*DARK DIVE!*" he yells, trying to slam her with both fists...


not sure how far away Darkstar is for Ramming atttack, but the basics, Charge attack +2 to hit, -2 to DEf, so +14 to Attack roll, base Damage +14S (plus any for Ramming bonuses of +1 per 10ft). Unless she is farther then 100ft away, should not have to make a save vs. Stun. If Wonderman misses, will spend a Hero Point to re-roll to hit Darkstar


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Captain America   6/6 HP (1 stun)*

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_
*Battle Before the Baxter Building*


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Ignoring the call, Captain America hurled his shield at Comrade Russia (a) who moved his own shield into position to deflect and missed.  In a fluid motion, Comrade Russia was turning his body as he was deflecting, and the shield glanced off of him apparently doing little harm.  Behind the shield throw, Cap barreled toward the Comrade, catching him in the chest, but not bearing him to the ground.



Jack's vision blurred briefly as everything around him went black.  The only thing he could see or hear, that he cared to see, was Comrade Russia.  The look of the man wearing the costume was like some sick, twisted mockery pulled out of his worst nightmare.  He could have dealt with that.  But this was real, way to real.  And this guy was good.  Jack's own thoughts about treating people here differently than the people from his world echoed somewhere through the back of his mind.  He knew this guy probably had more training than the Steve Rogers he knew, his combat and physical attributes had to be far beyond his personality and skills as a public speaker.  This guy had to be a soldier through and through.  Jack knew all of that.   He had considered all of this the entire time they had been on this world.  That was probably why the team had done so poorly, his thoughts had been focused on this moment.  

Unfortunately, none of that mattered anymore.  Once Jack had seen Steve in action for even that brief instant, it was over.  The titles and mission had been thrown out the window.  What Jack was doing now had nothing to do with duty or honor.  No, this was a good ol' American street brawl.  While Comrade Russia deflected his attacks, Jack let loose with two quick jabs to his face.


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2005)

_Supreme Soviet Compound – Computer Room
Manhattan
Early afternoon_



			
				Sandman said:
			
		

> "Did you find what we need?  Guys, do we got what we need?  We gotta go give Cap a hand!  C'mon!"  Eyeing "Ultron" accusingly . . .




*“I am as curious as Mr. Marko, here,” *  Vision IV added.  Seeing the look Marko gave, Vision IV tilted his head to one side (much like a puppy) and returned the gaze.  *“Ahh, William Baker, also known as Flint Marko and Sandman, born New York City, powers include the ability to transform body into a malleable, sand-like substance that can be hardened, dispersed or shaped according to his will. Also, able to increase his size and mass to an unknown extent by incorporating nearby sand into his form.  Increased resistance to damage, ability to generate blasts of sand, as well as other un-developed abilities . . . .”*

Vision IV returned his gaze to the computer screens, *“I would be able to assist with your search if I had some idea of what anomaly you are looking for . . . .”*


----------



## kid A (Feb 10, 2005)

*Sandman*



> _“I am as curious as Mr. Marko, here,” Vision IV added. Seeing the look Marko gave, Vision IV tilted his head to one side (much like a puppy) and returned the gaze. “Ahh, William Baker, also known as Flint Marko and Sandman, born New York City, powers include the ability to transform body into a malleable, sand-like substance that can be hardened, dispersed or shaped according to his will. Also, able to increase his size and mass to an unknown extent by incorporating nearby sand into his form. Increased resistance to damage, ability to generate blasts of sand, as well as other un-developed abilities . . . .” _




There wasn't much in the world that could make Flint Marko cringe, but the android's reaction to his accusatory stare did just that.  Backing down only slightly, Flint was still visibly anxious.  His body continued to morph in a sandlike quality.  "C'mon, guys...  we gotta move!"


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round two, continued*

“Put them down, team.  No need to question them later,”  Comrade Russia called out.  It was disconcerting hearing Steve Roger’s voice and seeing a different uniform and attitude.  “Liberator seems surprisingly spry for a dead man, Red Hawk.”

"I'm telling you, I killed him,"  Red Hawk replied, though something in the way he said it made Cap wonder . . . .  Red Hawk stepped away from the trio and took aim at Wonder Man, firing several times at the hero.(a) The arrows, regardless of the order given, were blunt tipped but hurt all the same, forcing Simon to shake the cobwebs out.  He was going to have some serious bruises later.

Iron Man, paused, barking orders, then fired two at Darkstar,(b) both of which seemed to be absorbed into her darkness.  She didn’t appear to have noticed either shot.

“Hello, Jack,” Comrade Russia commented causally as he dodged attacks and stepped to the side of Captain America. “How’s the resistance effort going these days? . . . Natasha tells me she finally got to sting that Moon Knight . . . that probably put a crimp in things.  Of Course, you being dead won’t help, either.”  Comrade Russia slammed the edge of the shield toward Cap’s head,(c) having distracted him with his taunt, catching him in the chin and cutting a line along his jaw.

“Allow me, Toverich,”  a deep, yet feminine voice of Colossus called.  Stepping to the other side of Captain America, Colossus delivered a devastating swing to Cap’s mid-section.(d) Cap tried to roll with the blow, but the shear strength behind it took his breath away.

Binary charged toward Darkstar (e), slamming into her and tumbling away.  As the pair fell, both shimmered out of their energy forms landing on the ground.

“Owww, this feels familiar,”  Laynia called out as she hit the ground, again.  Looking up she saw a charging Wonder Man and said, “This is going to hurt . . . .”  Darkness descended soon after the solid hit by Wonder Man sent her to dream land.

Captain America recovered from the assault and delivered to quick jabs to Comrade Russia's chin.(f) Comrade Russia took both jabs with only the slightestrecoil of his head, and appeared unfazed.

Darkstar continued to sleep.  Wasp paused, trying to gather in everything that was happening.  As such . . . no one paid her any mind.  Redwing landed on Falcon, squawking in what seemed like anger or aggression.

(a) Red Hawk’s action rapid shot, power attack 5 (regular).  (Rolls of 15 and 9 + 18 ranged attack -2 rapid -5 power for a total of 26 and 20, hitting.  Damage save vs. 30s is rolls of 6 and 15 +17 – 3 stun hits, two stun hit and stunned.)

(b) Iron Man’s attacks (Rolls of 11 and 10 + 9 ranged attack for totals of 20 and 19, hitting once.  Damage save vs. 26s is Roll of 16 +17 – 3 hits for a total of 30, no damage.

(c) Comrade Russia’s taunt check roll of 8 +15 for a total of 23, vs. Cap’s Sense Motive of Roll of 5 +8 13, failed, resulting in lost dodge bonus.  Comrade’s attack (Roll of 5 (hero point) to 10 + 13 melee -5 power attack for total of 18, hitting once (because of no dodge bonus).  Damage save vs. 33 Lethal is Roll of 16 +14 – 1 hit for a total of 29, one lethal hit.

(d) Colossus’s attack (Roll of 9 +12 +2 flanking) for a total of 23, hitting.  Damage save vs. 29s is Roll of 6 Hero Point to 19 +16 – 3 hits for a total of 32, no damage. 

(e) Binary’s attack (Roll of 3 hero point to 10 +16) for a total of 26, hitting.  Damage save vs. 31s is Roll of 14 +14 – 2 hits for a total of 26, one stun hit. Power drain for both Binary and Darkstar to zero levels with slow recovery.

(f) Cap's action (Heroic Surge) attack twice (Rolls of 10 and 18 +11) for a totals of 21 and 28, possibly hitting.  No Deflection as Comrade did not save a 1/2 action to deflect.  Damage save vs. 24s is (Rolls of 16 and 17 +18 – 1 hits for a total of 33 and 34, no damage.

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 5, Falcon 1, Wonder man 1) Damage levels (Cap 1 lethal/2 stun, Binary 2 lethal/2 stun, Falcon 2 lethal hit/dying, Iron Man 2 lethal, Wonder Man 5 stun). And now . . . actions? Initiatives: (Falcon, <paused> Wasp, Red Hawk, Iron Man, Comrade Russia, Colossus, Binary, Wonder Man, Cap, Darkstar) Others added as they enter.  Also, Villain points used – 7 (Darkstar 1L/3s unconscious, Comrade 1s).

OOC: GM backroom.  Spent a Hero point to hit for Binary and a hero point for Wonder Man to shake off stun.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 10, 2005)

*Vision*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Vision IV returned his gaze to the computer screens, *“I would be able to assist with your search if I had some idea of what anomaly you are looking for . . . .”*




*"Unfortunately the exact anomaly we are looking for is unknown at this moment, it is the reason we were sent here."* Vision remarks as he continues to watch the program scan the historical database.

*"Is there any information we can relay to our teammates that can help them in their conflict?"*


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Feb 11, 2005)

*Wasp*
Hero Points: 5/5; Status: Unhurt

She had told herself to stay focused, to stick to the plan.  She had promised not to let it get to her.  She had thought she could handle it.  Of course, she was wrong.

Practically invisible to the melee going on around her, Wasp hovers in the air, transfixed by this sinister incarnation of Steve Rogers.  Were one to ask, before she came here she'd have thought him to be a universal constant, a hero in every timeline, super-soldier or not.  Of course, she should have known she'd be wrong...scientifically, 'universal constant' was really only a title, and there were always exceptions.  And here he was.

For a moment, she watches Comrade Russia and Captain America trade blows, more than a little fascinated by the sheer surrealism of it.  Once Colossus steps in, however, the reverie is broken.  _'Cap's getting creamed...stupid girl, stop fooling around and help him!'_  A glance over her shoulder tells her that Darkstar is down.  Time for a change of plan.  "Wonder Man, Captain America's in trouble!  Help me with the Russian girl!"  she shouts, even as tiny wings buzz furiously to bring her closer to Colossus and bio-electricity gathers in her fingertips.  Globules of light gather and then explode in the osmium _devotchka's_ face.

OOC: Dazzle +8 vs. Colossus, if necessary moving to within 40' (one range increment.)  At this size her ranged attack bonus is +21.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 11, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, 2 L, -2 Armor*

Baxter Building

_You are playing WAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY out of your league, Tony.  And you need a drink.  A really stiff drink._

As the women powered by unbeing is slammed by both Binary and Wonder-kid his suit begins its basic analysis of the woman before the wearer, Tony Stark, looks up in the sky at the hovering QuinJet the spark of an idea flitting through his brain.  _ Wasp said the russians like guns and that thing is bigger than my armor._

With only a slight hesitation Iron Man uses his HUD to contact the planes onboard computers.  Searching for a gun to blow Comrade Russia back to oblivion.

OOC: Datalink to tap into Jet, Computers +15, Hero Point if less than 12 on check.
        If firing available, Point Blank Shot?, Precise Shot
        No matter the Results of Datalink- Aerial Combat(Defense +1)


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 11, 2005)

*Wonderman, hp 4/5, 5 stun hits*

Wonderman shakes his head to clear it again thinking _Man these commies can hit hard, lucky I got a thick skull, hehe_

Hearing Wasp he looks over at Captain America "*Commie pinko bastards!*" and charges Colossus "*Hey, say hello to be big FIST!*"

Charge +2 to attack -2 to defense. Punching once, Power Attack -5 to hit +5 to damage (+2 for flanking?? Not sure), Attack roll +8 (+10 w/flank), Damage if he hits +19S.


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2005)

_Supreme Soviet Compound – Computer Room
Manhattan
Early afternoon_



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *"Unfortunately the exact anomaly we are looking for is unknown at this moment, it is the reason we were sent here."*



As the Vision spoke, the screens all flashed brilliantly once, then went to black.  Looking at the mainframe, no lights blinks . . . no sound was heard.  The computer room, which previously hummed and clicked, was suddenly completely silent.  Only the diffuse, life-draining, fluorescent lights above provided light.

The Vision was fairly certain that answer was but a moment away.  If the upload with Sandra was broken at the same instant, then Vision IV would be the only one to either have the answer, or quickly be able to calculate the answer.

*“That is all the time we have for today, gentlemen,” * Vision IV commented.  *“I have uploaded a copy of the mainframe historical records and personal logs, and locked the system down.  I hope in this manner I have become more . . . useful . . . in your plans.”

“Now . . . shall we go to the aid of your companions before they are killed?”* Vision IV asked.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 11, 2005)

*Beast, 4/5 HP, Unhurt (except for pride.)*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *“That is all the time we have for today, gentlemen,” * Vision IV commented.  *“I have uploaded a copy of the mainframe historical records and personal logs, and locked the system down.  I hope in this manner I have become more . . . useful . . . in your plans.”
> 
> “Now . . . shall we go to the aid of your companions before they are killed?”* Vision IV asked.




_Maybe next mission we'll find someone I can outwit,_ Hank thought.  _I wonder if there's an alternate universe ruled by the Blob._

"Yes.  It appears we're done here."

To Sandman, he added, "This timeline's Cap wasn't the last to defect.  He was the first; the Soviets turned him at the end of the war, and he's been working for them ever since.  Their Bucky was turned at the same time, and went into politics."  He glanced quickly at Vision IV, and added, "We have severely underestimated the opposition here.  Whether he was programmed that way or just hates to be reminded of what he's lost, their Cap has a psychotic hatred of anyone wearing the old uniform.  They're going to hammer our team with everything they've got."  After another quick glance at the silver android, he added, "It's time for us to come up with a backup plan."


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2005)

_Supreme Soviet Compound – Computer Room
Manhattan
Early afternoon_



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> "It's time for us to come up with a backup plan."




*"I may have one suggestion . . . depending on your haste, of course," *  Vision IV responded. * "The Supreme Soviet have here at their compound a point-to-point teleportation device - designed by Reed Richards . . . by locking onto their signal, I could teleport us directly there.  With your permission of course."*


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 12, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"I may have one suggestion . . . depending on your haste, of course," *  Vision IV responded. * "The Supreme Soviet have here at their compound a point-to-point teleportation device - designed by Reed Richards . . . by locking onto their signal, I could teleport us directly there.  With your permission of course."*




_In for a penny, in for a pound._

Hank reached into his bag of tricks and pulled out a 6" metal tube.  He flicked a switch, and the tube extended into a quarterstaff.  

"Do it," he said.

ooc:  Hero point to switch gadgets from Invisibility to Weapon.  Yes, it's like the staves the Rangers use on B5.


----------



## kid A (Feb 14, 2005)

*Sandman*

Still unnerved by the silver android, Flint's uneasiness was overwhelmed by his desire to assist his teammates.  "Yeah, let's get back there and pound 'em."


----------



## Radiant (Feb 14, 2005)

*Binary*

Carol lands in a roll and gets to her feet again. This time she knew up front what would happen. Still changing back into weak flesh with so much firepower around ehr is more than a bit irritating. She lifts up Darkstar's unconscious body and looks for cover for the both of them.
"Can't have you be incinerated by a stray shot now can I?"

ooc: getting into any cover if available and praying that my powers charge up soon...


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Captain America (6/6 HP, 1 lethal, 2 stun)*

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_
*Battle Before the Baxter Building *



> “Hello, Jack,” Comrade Russia commented causally as he dodged attacks and stepped to the side of Captain America. “How’s the resistance effort going these days? . . . Natasha tells me she finally got to sting that Moon Knight . . . that probably put a crimp in things.  Of Course, you being dead won’t help, either.”  Comrade Russia slammed the edge of the shield toward Cap’s head,(c) having distracted him with his taunt, catching him in the chin and cutting a line along his jaw.
> 
> “Allow me, Toverich,”  a deep, yet feminine voice of Colossus called.  Stepping to the other side of Captain America, Colossus delivered a devastating swing to Cap’s mid-section.(d) Cap tried to roll with the blow, but the shear strength behind it took his breath away.
> 
> Captain America recovered from the assault and delivered to quick jabs to Comrade Russia's chin.(f) Comrade Russia took both jabs with only the slightest recoil of his head, and appeared unfazed.[



Captain America took the pounding from the Russians and kept going.  He moved like a practiced athlete, his body doing what he wanted before he told it what to do.  The blows from Comrade Russia and Colossus had slowed him but he did not stop.  "Is this how the Commie's taught ya how to fight, Steve?  The big hero attacks from the front while the troops attack from the rear?  Yeah, you still got it, old man.  As long as you got someone to finish me off for ya!"

Jack swung again at Comrade Russia.  He focused all of his efforts on him, blocking out the next blow he expected from Colossus.  These weren't his Avengers but they were still Avengers.  _...Iron Man, Wonder Man or Binary should be taking down Colossus any second..._



OOC: Spend 1 HP to get rid of a stun hit (changing HP total to 5 and Damage total to 1 lethal, 1 stun), All Out Attack against Comrade Russia (-4 dodge, +4 attack), and a little taunt at +3.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"I may have one suggestion . . . depending on your haste, of course," *  Vision IV responded. * "The Supreme Soviet have here at their compound a point-to-point teleportation device - designed by Reed Richards . . . by locking onto their signal, I could teleport us directly there.  With your permission of course."*




*"It would seem that we have little choice in the matter,"* Vision states as he gestures to the blank monitor screen, *"but if our teammates are in as much trouble as you suggest then haste is prudent."*


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2005)

_Supreme Soviet Compound – Computer Room
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

Vision IV hustled the trio to a nearby room and activated a free-standing ring, after punching some buttons on a nearby keypad.  The air shimmered within the ring and Vision IV ushered them through.

Stepping through the ring, it took but a moment for everyone's eyes to clear.  The group emerged in the plaza before the Baxter building  (a molten hole in the side of the building), fire trucks and police cars (lights flashing) ringing an open area where a conflict was taking place.

Standing fifteen feet away was Captain America fighting Comrade Russia and waht appeared to be a female version of Colossus.  Wonder Man lay on the ground at Colossus's feet.  Red Hawk stood five feet further away, facing a direction where no opponents seemed to be.  Iron Man hovered in the air, thirty feet off of the ground and forty feet away.  

Falcon lay on the ground twenty feet away, unmoving, with Redwing squawking furiously.  Numerous armored forms lay on the ground, including that of Titanium Man and Crimson Dynamo.  

There was no sign of Binary, Mr. Immortal, or Moon Knight anywhere.
*
“It appears we arrived in the nick of time,” * Vision IV commented.  *“What does that make us?”*


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round three, continued*



			
				Wasp said:
			
		

> "Wonder Man, Captain America's in trouble!  Help me with the Russian girl!"  she shouts, even as tiny wings buzz furiously to bring her closer to Colossus and bio-electricity gathers in her fingertips.



Wasp closed to within forty feet of the group and attacked Colossus.(a) A dazzling electrical burst flashed directly in front of the metal woman, who blinked once, and shook it off.  Noticing the small flying (Spot roll 27), the woman smiled and called out to her.  “MIlaya moyA, if you wanted me pay attention, you only had to ask,” Colossus replied to the Wasp’s attack.

Red Hawk scanned the area, looking for targets.  Janet felt his eyes bore into hers as Clint Barton drew and fired.(b) The arrow flew straight at her but instead of impacting her soundly, it exploded right on impact, releasing gas all around her.  Wasp coughed, once, twice, and tried to shake herself out of the effect, but to no avail.  She felt herself falling to the ground, her wings, arms and legs not responding.  Red Hawk eyed up his second shot on Wasp . . . but didn’t fire.

Iron Man, scanned the surroundings, noting the Quinjet hovering in the air several hundred feet up.  IT would be an impressive display to gain control of it, but his HUD indicated that its shielding was just too good at this range.  Scanning the battlefield, there were numerous armored forms on the ground . . . including two quite impressive specimens in Titanium Man and Crimson Dynamo.  At random, he tried Dynamo, and while he was successful in accessing the armor, noted that it was completely drained of power.



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Is this how the Commie's taught ya how to fight, Steve?  The big hero attacks from the front while the troops attack from the rear?  Yeah, you still got it, old man.  As long as you got someone to finish me off for ya!"



“Is it not the American way to use all the tools at your disposal, Jack?” Comrade Russia . . . Steve Rogers taunted as he followed up with devastating upper cut (c).  The Comrade’s shield was really taking its toll, opening up a wicked slice in Jack’s shoulder.  The pain screamed within his arm, jarring him from reality a moment or two.

Colossus paused in his attack on Captain America, apparently looking for the best opportunity to strike . . . .

Carol gathered up Laynia up and hustled over behind a fire truck, putting her back against it.  Laynia was light in her arms, much lighter than Carol would have thought looking at her . . . 



			
				Wonder Man said:
			
		

> "*Commie pinko bastards!*" and charges Colossus "*Hey, say hello to my big FIST!*"



As Wonder Man charged forward to strike the metallic female, Colossus, everything seemed to slow.  The woman was in one instant looking on at the conflict between Comrade Russia and Captain America and the next she was swinging an uppercut that looked to connect that the same time Wonder Man would hit her. (d) (e)

The impact between the two seemed to send a wave of force emanating from them and they collided.  After blinking back the impact, Wonder Man lay on the ground at Colossus’s feet . . . unmoving.

Captain America recovered from the assault and delivered a solid strike to Comrade Russia's chin.(f) This time, the reaction was more pronounced, snapping his head back.

Things were not looking good . . . when the air shimmered not fifteen feet from the group attacking Captain America.  From within the shimmer stepped Beast, Sandman, Vision . . . and Ultron.

*“It appears we arrived in the nick of time,” * Ultron commented.  *“What does that make us?”*

(a) Wasp’s ranged Dazzle attack.  Roll of 17 + 21 ranged attack -4 attacking in melee for a total of 34, hitting.  Reflex save vs. DC 18 is a total of 22, no effect.

(b) Red Hawk’s action rapid shot, accurate attack for 5.  (Rolls of 15 + 18 ranged attack -2 rapid +5 for accurate for a total of 36 for the first attack, hitting.  Damage save vs. 20s is roll of 2 (Hero Point, assuming) to a 20 + 4, no damage.  Poison Save Fort DC 18, Roll of 3 (Hero point, assuming) to a 10 + 4, failed - - paralysis.)

(c) Comrade Russia’s taunt check roll of 7 +15 for a total of 22, vs. Cap’s Sense Motive of Roll of 16 +8 is 24, successful - resisted. Comrade’s attack (Roll of 19 + 13 melee -5 power attack for total of 27, hitting once.  Damage save vs. 33 Lethal is Roll of 14 +14 – 1 hit for a total of 27, one lethal hit and stunned.

(d) Colossus’s attack (Roll of 18 +17 -5 power attack) for a total of 30, hitting.  Damage save vs. 37s is Roll of 13 +17 – 5 hits for a total of 25, failing by 12, stun hit and unconscious. 

(e) Wonder Man’s Attack (Roll of 16 + 8) for a total of 24, hitting.  Damage save vs. 34s is Roll of 12 +19 for a total of 31, one stun hit.

(f) Cap’s taunt check roll of 18 +3 for a total of 21, vs. Russia’s Sense Motive of Roll of 11 +8 is 19, successful – no dodge bonus. Attack roll of 13 +11 - 5) for a totals of 19 vs. defense of 16, hitting.  No Deflection as Comrade did not save a 1/2 action to deflect.  Damage save vs. 29s is (Roll of 8 (villain pointed to) 10 + 18 – 1 hits for a total of 27, stun hit.

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 5, Cap 1, Falcon 1, Wasp 2, Wonder man 1) Damage levels (Cap 2 lethal/2 stun stunned, Carol Danvers 2 lethal/2 stun, Falcon 2 lethal hit/dying, Iron Man 2 lethal, Wonder Man 6 stun unconscious, Wasp - paralyzed). And now . . . actions? Initiatives: (<paused> Falcon, Wasp, Red Hawk, Beast, Black Widow, Iron Man, Vision, Titanium Man, ‘Ultron’, Comrade Russia, Colossus, Sandman, Binary, Wonder Man, Cap, Darkstar, Crimson Dynamo).  Also, Villain points used – 8 (Crimson Dynamo – drained, Darkstar 1L/3s unconscious, Comrade 2s, Titanium Man - drained).

OOC: GM backroom.  Colossus’s bluff check to pretend not to notice Wonder Man coming was Roll of 18 +9 = 27.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Feb 15, 2005)

*Wasp*
HP: 4/5; Status: Paralyzed


It's an old, familiar feeling.

She lays on her back, still and quiet, mentally struggling against the paralysis that grips her.  She's all too acquainted with the sensation of being gassed into submission; an unfortunate side-effect of her marriage.  Only this time it's not a neurotic scientist trying to maintain dominance over his mate, but instead a Communist assassin with murder on the brain.  Wasp is only dimly aware that Red Hawk is holding a shot, something the Clint Barton she knows would probably never do.  This version is so much...older than 'her' Hawkeye, much like everyone else she's met.

God, how she wants to throw up.  Her mucous membranes and soft tissues are crying agony right now, and it's all she can do to keep her breathing steady and strong.  She half-expects to see Hank looming over her, leering and taunting, berating her because "all you can do is get smaller, Jan," but he doesn't.  This is not a hallucination, or a dream.  This is real, this is happening.  And if she doesn't find her way out of this fog, she's not going to make it back home...all it would take is one misstep--or a deliberate stomp--from any one of her allies or enemies and it's all over.

_'Move.  Move something.  Move *anything.*  C'mon, do it.  Do it, Jan.  You had to let Hank win, because you had to face him the next day.  You don't have that luxury now.  *You* have to win today.'_


OOC: Trying to shake off the paralysis, her Will save is +9.  Hero Point re-roll if necessary.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 15, 2005)

*Wonderman, OUT *

Damn I knew I should have spend a HP on the stun hits, oh well. Spending a HERO Point to make 'wake-up' check (CON +Reg =DC10)


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 15, 2005)

*Beast, 3/5 HP, Unhurt*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *
> “It appears we arrived in the nick of time,” * Vision IV commented.  *“What does that make us?”*




"It makes us the blooming Avengers, that's what it makes us.  And it's time for some Avenging."

Hank scanned the battlefield.  _Simon?_ 

"We'd better leave Comrade Russia to Jack, but I think he'd do a lot better without the metal lady pounding on him.  I can't even dent her, even with my big stick, so I'll take Red Hawk."

The Beast literally leapt into action, jumping in the direction of the archer.  as he passed, he stuck out one foot and attempted to grab Red Hawk's bow.

"Mind if I borrow this?

ooc:  Disarm attempt, and I'll try and get my full 2 points worth out of the Extra Limbs feat while I'm at it.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 16, 2005)

*Iron Man, 6/6 HP, 2 L, -2 Armor*

*Baxter Building
*
_Whatever took out those other suits would have fried me too!  Good thing I have a distinctive knack for timing._

As the three others show up a smile graces Stark's face, reinforcements!

Iron Man comes flying forward to line up the perfect shot on the 'metal babe'.  "Metal is out this year, didn't you know sweetheart?  Pink is definatly the in thing."


OOC:Feats-Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot, Aerial Combat(+1 to attack), Precise Shot
       Attacks:  Energy Blast +9/+9 attack, +11 dmg
       HP for a damage save roll below 10


----------



## Mimic (Feb 16, 2005)

*Vision health: unhurt 6/6 hp*

Vision smirks slightly as he watches Ironman do a strafing run on the female Colossus, calculating the distance between the two of them he phases through the ground and comes up (hopefully) behind her.

Without pausing Vision plunges his arms into her body and partially solidifies them.


----------



## Keia (Feb 16, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round four, continued*

Falcon lay unmoving under Redwing . . . and it seemed as though Redwing was actually sinking into Falcon’s chest.

Wasp struggled to move as the paralysis inducing poison gas filtered through her system.  Memories, painful memories flashed through her mind fueling her struggle to move.(a)  Janet struggled under the influence and felt her extremities start to react to the impulses her brain was sending. 

Red Hawk held his attack on Wasp . . . and didn’t fire for some reason.  Instead, it seemed that he marked her location and and scanned the field.  Seeing the trio arrive with ‘the Unit,’ he ignored them and fired twice at Iron Man.(b) Red Hawk pulled back hard on his bow and let loose, the first arrow flying true.  The arrow impacted off of a thigh plate . . . very near a critical area . . . sending cracks in the armor, and no small amount of pain to Iron Man.

Beast tumbled through the air, avoiding all sorts of attacks from Comrade Russia and Colossus to hop over Red Hawk.  Looking at the ground at Colossus’s feet did appear to be one Simon Williams.  As he passed, he stuck out one foot and attempted to grab Red Hawk's bow.



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> "Mind if I borrow this?”



“Hank?!?” Red Hawk called out in Clint Barton’s voice.(c) As the bow is smartly snatched from his grasp, Red Hawk replied, “Apparently you may.”



			
				Iron Man said:
			
		

> Iron Man comes flying forward to line up the perfect shot on the 'metal babe'.  COLOR=Sienna]"Metal is out this year, didn't you know sweetheart?  Pink is definitely the in thing."[/COLOR]



"Yes, but it's all the rage in outerwear . . . I see you're in fashion as well,"  Colossus replied.

Iron Man adjusted in the air and turned his attention on the female metallic form, firing his repulsors twice.(d)  Both shots seemed to glance off the reflective form, causing no reaction in the female.

(a) Poison gas attacks have a duration of one minute until the first check (which is what this attack was built for), but paralysis is a rd-to-rd check.  I’ll compromise and make it two consecutive checks and she’s free.  First check Roll of 1 (Hero pointed to 10) + 9  = 19 made the first check.

(b) Red Hawk’s action rapid shot, power attack for 5.  (Rolls of 20 natural + 18 ranged attack -2 rapid -5 power for a total of 31 for the first attack, hitting.  Damage save vs. 35s is roll of 6 (Hero pointed to 16 + 12 -2 damage, is 26, and one stun hit, stunned.  Second Attack is a 6 + 18 ranged attack -2 rapid -5 power for a total of 17, just missing – aerial was still to defense at that time.

(c) Beast’s disarm opposed attack roll of 20(natural) + 8 +5 for natural twenty vs. Red Hawk’s roll of 5 (Hero Pointed to 10 +10 or 20.  Red Hawk is disarmed and Beast is holding the bow.

(d) Iron Man’s attack (Rolls of 9 and 16 + 9 ranged attack -2 rapid +1 aerial +1 pbs for totals of 18 and 25, hitting once.  Damage save vs. 26s is a total of 31, no damage.

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 5, Cap 1, Falcon 1, Iron Man 2, Wasp 3, Wonder man 1) Damage levels (Cap 2 lethal/2 stun stunned, Carol Danvers 2 lethal/2 stun, Falcon 2 lethal hit/dying, Iron Man 2 lethal/1 stun , Wonder Man 6 stun unconscious, Wasp - paralyzed). And now . . . actions? Initiatives: (Falcon, Wasp, Red Hawk, Beast, Black Widow, Iron Man, <paused> Vision, Titanium Man, ‘Ultron’, Comrade Russia, Colossus, Sandman, Binary, Wonder Man, Cap, Darkstar, Crimson Dynamo).  Also, Villain points used – 9 (Crimson Dynamo – drained, Darkstar 1L/3s unconscious, Comrade 2s, Titanium Man - drained).

OOC: GM backroom.  Spent hero point for Iron Man to remove stunned effect.  .


----------



## Radiant (Feb 16, 2005)

*Binary*

"Try not to get hurt and please don't wake up. In that case I'll have to hurt you I guess."
Carol pushes Darkstar into the relative safety behind the firetruck, briefly wondering why the women is so easy to move. If she can't see anything that's obviously wrong she leaves it at that and looks around the corner to see the battle. Soft white light pulses from her fingertips as she tries to change into Binary again.

ooc:still charging up and hopefully keeping an overview over the battle.


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round four, continued*

The Vision willed himself intangible and sank into the earth, all the while performing calculations to determine the proper course of action.(a)  Vision plunged his hand into Colossus’s back and forced himself to begin to become corporeal.  Colossus yelled out in pain and surprise, falling to her knees.

Ultron watched over the battlefield, paying particular attention to the Vision’s attack.  *“I am . . . I am so proud,”* Ultron stated, wiping a finger beneath one eye socket.

Comrade Russia, in his duel with Captain America, maintained a careful eye on the conflict.  “Change targets people.  Unit, take over . . . the earlier you. Use him against these others.”  Comrade, slammed the side of the shield into Cap, staggering him back a step or two before hurling it with significant force for the short ten feet it was going to travel toward Beast.(b)  Luckily for Beast, he observed the attack from the corner of his eye and moved out of the way a spilt second before it struck.  The shield rebounded and Comrade Russia caught it with an outstretched arm, sliding it into place once again.

Colossus shook her head, her mind working through the pain.  Seeing the limp form of Wonder Man before her, she grabbed him and hurled him skyward with great strength into the air toward a tall building in the distance.  Looking at Vision, she said, “Fast ball special - oops, I forgot to tell wonder dog.  Time to save the he-ro.” in the time to make the donuts jingle.

(a) Vision determined the distance (DC 10 spot check) Roll of 13 + 4 for a total of 17, success.  Melee attack roll of 19 + 4 base + 5 str + 2 flanking for a total of 30, success.  Damage save (Fortitude) vs DC 25s phase attack is roll of 13 + 5 for a total of 18, stun hit and stunned.

(b) Comrade Russia’s action rapid strike, power attack for 5.  Attack Cap with Shield Roll of 12 + 13 base -2 rapid -5 power +2 flanked for a 20 vs. Cap’s current defense of 17, a hit.  Damage save vs. 30 lethal was roll of 12 + 14 for a total of 26, one lethal hit.  Hurl shield at Beast (Roll of 11 hero pointed to no help) + 13 base - 2 rapid -5 power for a total of 17, missing.

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 5, Cap 1, Falcon 1, Iron Man 2, Wasp 3, Wonder man 1) Damage levels (Cap 3 lethal/2 stun stunned, Carol Danvers 2 lethal/2 stun, Falcon 2 lethal hit/dying, Iron Man 2 lethal/1 stun , Wonder Man 6 stun unconscious, Wasp - paralyzed). And now . . . actions? Initiatives: (Falcon, Wasp, Red Hawk, Beast, Black Widow, Iron Man, Vision, Titanium Man, ‘Ultron’, Comrade Russia, Colossus, <paused>  Sandman, Binary, Wonder Man, Cap, Darkstar, Crimson Dynamo).  Also, Villain points used – 12 (Colossus 1s, Crimson Dynamo – drained, Darkstar 1L/3s unconscious, Comrade 2s, Titanium Man - drained).

OOC: GM backroom.  Spent villain point for Colossus to remove stunned effect.


----------



## kid A (Feb 17, 2005)

*Sandman*

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

Once they teleported, his teammates sprung into action.  Flint observed the field and saw Cap battling with Comrade Russia.  At once, his form shifted, and he literally poured himself onto Comrade Russia in an attempt to subdue him, possibly even render him unconcious.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 17, 2005)

*Beast, HP 3/5, Unhurt, footloose, and fancy free*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Luckily for Beast, he observed the attack from the corner of his eye and moved out of the way a spilt second before it struck.  The shield rebounded and Comrade Russia caught it with an outstretched arm, sliding it into place once again.




Hank shifted the bow from his foot to his left hand, and twirled the staff in his right.  "I know you won't believe this, Clint, but it really is good to see you," he said.  "But I don't have time to chat."  And he swung the staff at Red Hawk's head.

ooc:  Just your basic, everyday melee attack.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 17, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*

*Baxter Building*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Yes, but it's all the rage in outerwear . . . I see you're in fashion as well,"  Colossus replied.




"Far be it for me to disagree with a pretty lady.  Say, what are you doing after all of these shenanigans?  Care for a drink?"

_If it doesn't work the first time, try some one else!_  Maneuvering over to aim at the now bowless Barton the repulsors on the badly damaged suit fire to life again seeking to sent CLint to some very nice dreams.

OOC: Feats - Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Aerial Combat(+1 attack)
        Attack- +9/+9 +11 dmg
        Spent my hero point for the round becoming unstunned.


----------



## Keia (Feb 18, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round four, continued*

Sandman shifted himself into a funnel of sand and flowed over to Comrade Russia, pouring himself on top of the warrior.  (a)  Flint could feel the man struggle within the sand to break free.

Carol looked on at the conflict from behind the fire truck.  The odds seemed to be in the Avengers favor . . . but Ultron was across the conflict from her, just watching.  That . . . was bad news.  Energy flicked at her finger tips, but nothing more than that.

Wonder Man was dreaming - the sensation of flying through the air was much stronger than in other dreams.  In fact, the flying actually woke Simon up . . . he was sailing through the air much faster than he could fly himself . . . and a building was rapidly approaching.

(a) Sandman’s action move/snare attack.  Ranged attack roll of 18 + 4 + 2 flanked -4 ranged into melee combat for a total of 20, just hit.  Reflex save roll of 14 (Villain pointed to no help) + 5, just missed.  Comrade Russia has a -2 to hit and -4 to Dexterity and cannot move.  Another successful snare will render him immobile and helpless. 

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 5, Cap 1, Falcon 1, Iron Man 2, Wasp 3, Wonder man 2) Damage levels (Cap 3 lethal/2 stun stunned, Carol Danvers 2 lethal/2 stun, Falcon 2 lethal hit/dying, Iron Man 2 lethal/1 stun , Wonder Man 6 stun unconscious, Wasp - paralyzed). And now . . . actions? Initiatives: (Falcon, Wasp, Red Hawk, Beast, Black Widow, Iron Man, Vision, Titanium Man, ‘Ultron’, Comrade Russia, Colossus, Sandman, Binary, Wonder Man, <paused>  Cap, Darkstar, Crimson Dynamo).  Also, Villain points used – 13 (Colossus 1s, Crimson Dynamo – drained, Darkstar 1L/3s unconscious, Comrade 2s, Titanium Man - drained).

OOC: GM backroom.  Successful expenditure of hero point to wake up for Wonder Man.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 18, 2005)

*Wonderman, HP 4/5, 6 stun*

_Whoa, I can fly when I am unconscious now? Sleep flying??_ seeing the building he tries to hold his flight and look around to see where the 'badguys' are. Shaking his head a bit he remembers that his new team is in trouble and he better get back there...


----------



## kid A (Feb 21, 2005)

*Sandman*

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_



> Sandman shifted himself into a funnel of sand and flowed over to Comrade Russia, pouring himself on top of the warrior. (a) Flint could feel the man struggle within the sand to break free.




Flint struggled around Comrade Russia, maintaining his hold on him long enough to hopefully knock him out.  He could feel the man struggling, but Flint held onto him with all his strength, sand flowing endlessly.


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Captain America  (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_
*Battle Before the Baxter Building*
Jack bounced back from the strike by Comrade Russia's shield to see Sandman grappling with him.  The sandy form covered him and you could actually watch the blows from within as they hit, like watching a cartoon.

"What are you doing!  Can't you see I was...!"  Jack stopped for a brief moment.  Sandman's attack on Comrade Russia forced him to see what was going on around him.  Everyone was here and it was a giant free for all in the street, Avengers versus Soviets.  

"Never mind.  Nice work, Sandman.  When he drops, take his shield from him, he doesn't deserve it."  

Jack turned and smashed his shield into Colossus.  "I'm pretty sure I owed you that."


OOC: All Out Attack (-5 Dodge, +5 Attack), Attack Focus Shield (+1).  1 HP towards stunned condition.


----------



## Keia (Feb 25, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round five, continued*

Captain America took a focused swing at Colossus, (a) jarring her momentarily.



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "I'm pretty sure I owed you that."



Carol Danvers glanced at Laynia, noting she was still deeply unconscious.  Redwing sank further into Falcon’s chest, his calls echoing clearly over the battlefield. Janet struggled against the poison flowing through her system, willing herself to move . . . (b) and she succeeded.  

Red Hawk looked at the conflict around him briefly, then said to Beast, “Sorry, Hank, but I need my bow back.”  Clint pulled two arrows from his quiver simultaneously and stabbed at Beast with them.(c) Heat and electricity coursed through Beast’s body, making his hair stand on end.  Through strength of will alone,  Beast still stood, holding Red Hawk’s bow.



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> "I know you won't believe this, Clint, but it really is good to see you," he said.  "But I don't have time to chat."



Beast swung the bow at Clint, (d) but Clint agilely ducked under the attack.



			
				Iron Man said:
			
		

> "Far be it for me to disagree with a pretty lady.  Say, what are you doing after all of these shenanigans?  Care for a drink?"



Iron Man refocused his attention on Clint Barton, firing his repulsors twice.(e) Red Hawk appeared to be focusing on Beast and failed to react to the attack.  The first repulsor knocked him to the ground and the second made certain he wasn’t getting up again.

(a) Cap’s attack all-out.  Attack roll of 12 + 11 + 1 shield focus +5 all-out for a total of 28, hit.  Damage save roll of 9 + 19 – 1 stun hit vs. damage DC of 31, one stun hit. 

(b) Poison gas attack second Roll of 9 + 9  = 18 made it exactly.  Able to act.

(c) Red Hawk quick draw rapid attack, all-out attack for 5.  First Arrow (Paralyzer) Roll of 10 + 12 base +5 all-out -2 rapid for a total of 25, hitting.  Damage save Roll of 6 + 15 for a total of 21 vs a DC of 23s, one stun hit.  Will save Roll of 18 +5, saved.  Second Arrow, (Stunner) Roll of 19 + 12 + 5 for all out attack -2 rapid for a total of 34, hitting.  Damage save Roll of 4 + 15 for a total of 19 vs a DC of 23s, one stun hit.  Fortitude save Roll of 15 + 5 for a total of 20 vs. a DC of 18, saved.  Total = 2 stun hits only

(d) Beast’s attack roll of  9 + 9 base for a total of 18, missed.

(e) Iron Man’s attack (Rolls of 18 and 12 + 9 ranged attack -2 rapid +1 aerial +1 pbs for totals of 27 and 21, hitting twice.  Damage save vs. 26s is a total of 22 and 14 (Villain point used on first attack), two stun hits and unconscious.

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 5, Cap 2, Falcon 1, Iron Man 2, Wasp 3, Wonder man 2) Damage levels (Cap 3 lethal/2 stun stunned, Carol Danvers 2 lethal/2 stun, Beast 2 stun, Falcon 2 lethal hit/dying, Iron Man 2 lethal/1 stun , Wonder Man 6 stun, Wasp). And now . . . actions? Initiatives: (Falcon, Wasp, Red Hawk, Beast, Black Widow, Iron Man, <paused>  Vision, Titanium Man, ‘Ultron’, Comrade Russia, Colossus, Sandman, Binary, Wonder Man, Cap, Darkstar, Crimson Dynamo).  Also, Villain points used – 15 (Colossus 1s, Crimson Dynamo – drained, Darkstar 1L/3s unconscious, Comrade 2s, Red Hawk 2s unconscious, Titanium Man - drained).

OOC: GM backroom.  Only Comrade Russia and Colossus are active (Oh, and Black Widow and Ultron [maybe], heh).


----------



## tsadkiel (Feb 25, 2005)

*Beast, 3/5 HP, 2 stun hits, and still has that song stuck in his head. . .*

"Sorry, Clint."

The rest of the team seemed to have the 'hitting people' aspect of the mission under control, so hank scrambled over to the Falcon, to see if his limited medical skills could help.

ooc:  Damnit, Jim, I'm a biochemist, not a physician.  And I suspect that the Falcon will be leaving us regardless.  But Hank would try.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 25, 2005)

*"It would seem so." * Vision states as he rises into the air after the fast flying man, his body solidifying, getting denser and denser. The jewel on his forehead glows breifly before stabbing out as it attempts to strike the metalic women.

*"But that doesn't mean I can't get a parting shot in."*

powers: dropping incorperal (free action) activating density control (free action) movement (half action) energy blast (half action)


----------



## Gideon (Feb 26, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*

Seeing Hank start running over to Falcon and having no medical training at all.  Iron Man will provide covering fire for the blue haired medicine man if anyone advances on him.

OOC: If anyone looks like they are gonna attack Hank while he is playing Doctor they will get blasted.  If no one tries to stop Hank then Colossus will get the two shots instead.

Feats: Point Blank, Precise Shot, Aerial Combat(+1 attack), Rapid Shot
Attack: +9/+9 +11 dmg


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Second Half, round five, continued*



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *"It would seem so . . . But that doesn't mean I can't get a parting shot in."*



Vision quickly calculated the trajectory that Wonder Man sailed from and vaulted into the following the same angle.  Turning his head for a parting shot, the gem blazed forth(a),  though the woman had turned her attention onto that of Captain America.

*“Brother . . . one must calculate the exact blast necessary to incapacitate of foe of that mettle,”*  Vision IV stated.  Adjusting a metallic arm, Vision IV unleashed a blast “Shra-_KOOOM!!”_

When everyone cleared their eyes, Colossus was lying face down in molten pavement.  Wisps of gaseous osmium wafted up from her back.

*“Perhaps a bit too effective,”* Vision IV added.

Sandman could feel Comrade Russia cease to struggle.  Whether it was because he was incapacitated, or simply held fast, he was uncertain.

Hank’s inspection of Falcon seemed to indicate that the man was dis-incorporating, much to the dismay of Redwing, who pecked at Hank several times while he was trying to inspect him.

Laynia was still sleeping . . . it would most likely be hours before she awoke.

Wonder Man managed to slow his rapid impact with a building and quickly returned to the others.

(a) Vision’s energy blast, roll of 18 + 6 for a total of 24, hitting.  Damage save roll of 14 + 19 – 1 stun hit vs. damage DC of 25, no apparent damage. 

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 5, Cap 2, Falcon 1, Iron Man 2, Wasp 3, Wonder man 2) Damage levels (Cap 3 lethal/2 stun stunned, Carol Danvers 2 lethal/2 stun, Beast 2 stun, Falcon 2 lethal hit/dying, Iron Man 2 lethal/1 stun , Wonder Man 6 stun, Wasp). And now . . . actions? Initiatives: (Falcon, Wasp, Red Hawk, Beast, Black Widow, Iron Man,  Vision, Titanium Man, ‘Ultron’, Comrade Russia, Colossus, Sandman, Binary, Wonder Man, <paused> Cap, Darkstar, Crimson Dynamo).  Also, Villain points used – 15 (Colossus 1/ lethal/ 1s - unconscious, Crimson Dynamo – drained, Darkstar 1L/3s unconscious, Comrade 2s, Red Hawk 2s unconscious, Titanium Man - drained).

OOC: GM backroom.  We are out of rounds.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Captain America  (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

As he looked around the battlefield that the street had become, he saw bodies everywhere.  Luckily, most of the bodies were the Soviets.    Captain America stood looking at Sandman holding Comrade Russia on one side of him and Colossus body smashed into the pavement on the other.  Re reached up to his comm mic and asked a question he was afraid to hear the answer to.  "Avengers.  Status report." 

As they answered he moved towards the Sandman.  "I need you to release his shield.  It's done too much damage to this world."


----------



## tsadkiel (Mar 3, 2005)

*Beast, HP 3/5, 2 stun hits*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Avengers.  Status report."




Hank stood, and wiped his forehead.  "The Falcon is . . . fading.  There's nothing I can do for him."

Indicating the silver android, he added, "This is Vision IV.  He's smarter than I am, and he wants to come with us.  Since he has the information we need locked up in his memory, I think we should let him."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 3, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> As he looked around the battlefield that the street had become, he saw bodies everywhere.  Luckily, most of the bodies were the Soviets.    Captain America stood looking at Sandman holding Comrade Russia on one side of him and Colossus body smashed into the pavement on the other.  Re reached up to his comm mic and asked a question he was afraid to hear the answer to.  "Avengers.  Status report."
> 
> As they answered he moved towards the Sandman.  "I need you to release his shield.  It's done too much damage to this world."




"I'm allright, thanks to Iron Man's very timely intervention."
Carol gets up and carries Darkstar over her shoulder and catches up with the rest of the team.
Of course she has to resist the urge to immedialty fire some plasma at Ulron but thankfully she does not have to worry over the decision as she simply doesn't have the power at the moment anyway.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 3, 2005)

*Wonderman, HP 4/5, 6 stun*



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Avengers.  Status report."




The young (18yo) flying suffer looking kid does a poor attempt at a salute and says "*Whoa, Captain America! Good to meet ya. Wonderman here... ah got a boo-bo from the Russian sleeping locomotive and a little hurt from the Doom man, but otherwise a-ok... man this day just gets crazier and crazier*"


----------



## Gideon (Mar 4, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Avengers.  Status report."




Tony quickly glances at his HUD _Armor is somewhat beat-up and I feel like a lot of ow-ie._

"I'm pretty bruised but alive.  My armor is beat up pretty bad."

Iron Man comes down for a skilled landing and goes and check on Wasp's condition as he hadn't heard from her in a while.


----------



## kid A (Mar 4, 2005)

*Sandman*



> As they answered he moved towards the Sandman. "I need you to release his shield. It's done too much damage to this world."




Flint could no longer feel Comrade Russia moving inside of him.  AT Cap's request, Sandman morphed his body to allow the Comrade's face to appear for breath, as well as his shield-bearing arm.  "Here's his shield, Cap.  Not sure if he's really under, or if he's just trying ta fool me."


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Epilogue*

As Sandman revealed Comrade Russia's face, his eyes snapped open and darted about . . . most likely tactically assessing the situation.  He still appeared unable to move, and a solid swing would most likely send him to dream-land . . . or worse.

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 5, Cap 2, Falcon 1, Iron Man 2, Wasp 3, Wonder man 2) Damage levels (Cap 3 lethal/2 stun stunned, Carol Danvers 2 lethal/2 stun, Beast 2 stun, Iron Man 2 lethal/1 stun , Wonder Man 6 stun, Wasp).  Also, Villain points used – 15 (Colossus 1/ lethal/ 1s - unconscious, Crimson Dynamo – drained, Darkstar 1L/3s unconscious, Comrade 2s, Red Hawk 2s unconscious, Titanium Man - drained).


----------



## Mimic (Mar 4, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Avengers.  Status report."




*"I have recieved minor damage, but well within acceptable tolerance."* Vision states as her returns to the ground seeing that Wonderman has returned on his own.

He will attempt to remove Colossus from the molten pavement, just incase she returns to her normal state.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_
*Battle Before the Baxter Building *

Jack was surprised as Steve's face appeared in the midst of Sandman's form.  Even more so when his eyes opened, suddenly.  "Don't even think about it."  With that Jack pulled back and punched Comrade Russia square in the face.  He wanted to say more.  He wanted to explain to Steve what happened and why but ultimately, he knew it didn't matter to anyone but him.  For a moment, it actually looked like Cap was smiling as his fist connected.



OOC: All-out atack (-5 dodge, +5 attack)


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Epilogue*



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Don't even think about it."




With that Jack pulled back and punched Comrade Russia square in the face.  For a moment, it actually looked like Cap was smiling as his fist connected.  After connecting, Cap met Comrade’s eyes for a moment . . . it looked like he was about to speak . . . before his eyes rolled in the back of his head . . . and his shield slid off his left arm to clatter surprisingly noisily considering everything that was going on.

*“I do not wish to interrupt such a touching reunion . . . however, I have picked up a call for an alpha strike here in moments.  It would be best if we were not present when he and she arrive . . . ,” *Vision IV commented in a metallic hollow voice.

To accent the point several shots were fired from a distance . . . it seemed the police were again closing in on the plaza in front of the Baxter Building.

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 5, Cap 2, Falcon 1, Iron Man 2, Wasp 3, Wonder Man 2) Damage levels (Cap 3 lethal/2 stun, Carol Danvers 2 lethal/2 stun, Beast 2 stun, Iron Man 2 lethal/1 stun , Wonder Man 6 stun, Wasp).  Also, Villain points used – 15 (Colossus 1/ lethal/ 1s - unconscious, Crimson Dynamo – drained, Darkstar 1L/3s unconscious, Comrade 2s unconscious, Red Hawk 2s unconscious, Titanium Man - drained).


----------



## Gideon (Mar 6, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 2L/1S, -3 Armor*

Baxter Building

The golden face plate shifts from the removal of Comrade Russia's conciousness to Carol Danvers  "Are you back to be a burning hot flying super model?  Or are you stuck for the moment being more amazing than any artist ever could draw?

Stark, with a quick and efficient twitch of his muscles, stays hovering in the air waiting for Cap's orders.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building *

Jack stiffened slightly at Vision IV's words.  _There's more of them?_

"All right team, let's get organized and get out of here.  Our cover has been blow bad enough, so Iron Man, Vision and Binary make sure you don't leave anyone behind and let's get back to the mansion."

Jack took one last look at the man he knew as Steve Rogers as he retrieved Comrade Russia's shield.  "I know I've seen enough of this place."  His last statement was in a softer tone to no one in particular.


----------



## kid A (Mar 7, 2005)

*Sandman*

Flint watched from above as Cap punched Comrade Russia square in the jaw.  Within his sandy form, he felt the Comrade go limp, and slowly he morphed himself down to his human form again.  He kept a sharp eye on the Comrade, ready to grapple him again in case of any deception.

"Man, Cap, that was a good hit!  I even felt that one!"


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Mar 7, 2005)

*Wasp*
HP: 2/5; Status: Normal

Slowly, still nursing a bit of numbness from the gas, Janet manages to sit up and take stock.  The battle seemed to be more or less over, no thanks to her, and the others were apparently getting ready to bug out.

Even as Iron Man approached, she returned to human size; being small tended to exaggerate her sense of visual perspective, and that was just too much for her to deal with right now.  She stood and rubbed her eyes, then her temples.  "Thanks, To--Iron Man, sorry.  I don't know what he hit me with, but it doesn't seem to have caused any harm, just messed me up a little.  I'll be okay."  She bobs her head towards Beast.  "That who I think it is?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 7, 2005)

*We seem to be missing a few people, where is Moonknight and Mr. Immortal?* The Vision states as he looks around accessing the situation.


----------



## Keia (Mar 9, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Epilogue*

Redwing lifted off the ground as the Falcon faded from view, circling the group low in the air . . . almost at head height.  

As Cap lifted the shield, there was a faint vibration that seemed to shake through him, nothing apparent to others . . . almost like a cold breeze . . . .

More shots were fired from a distance . . . the police continued to close on the plaza in front of the Baxter Building.  In fact a stray shot ricocheted off Vision IV’s metallic body - he hardly noticed.

The team had several capable flyers . . . Wasp, Iron Man, Binary (who was almost at full strength), Wonder Man, Vision.  The question was . . . where were they all going to head?

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 5, Cap 2, Falcon 1, Iron Man 2, Wasp 3, Wonder Man 2) Damage levels (Cap 3 lethal/2 stun, Carol Danvers 2 lethal/2 stun, Beast 2 stun, Iron Man 2 lethal/1 stun , Wonder Man 6 stun, Wasp).  Also, Villain points used – 15 (Colossus 1/ lethal/ 1s - unconscious, Crimson Dynamo – drained, Darkstar 1L/3s unconscious, Comrade 2s unconscious, Red Hawk 2s unconscious, Titanium Man - drained).


----------



## Gideon (Mar 9, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "I'm allright, thanks to Iron Man's very timely intervention."




"Anytime, I can step in front of some anti-matter negative star stuff for a pretty lady.  I am there."  You can hear the wink and smile in his voice as his face is still covered with the super-hard armor.

As Wasp quickly grows to her normal size Iron Man lends a hand to help her stand. "Your Welcome, Jan-Wasp"  The obvious smile comes through again past the face shield.  "If it wasn't too bumby the first time I was hoping to take you on Air Iron Man back to our lovely estate."


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Captain America*

Cap watched as Sandman dropped Comrade Russia to the ground.  He did not respond to Sandman's comment.  As he slung the new shield on his back it seemed to vibrate.  He stopped and looked at it to determine if it was the same as his shield or made from something different.

The shots from the approaching police brought him back to the moment.  "Let's get back to the mansion so we can see if the Intel we got is what we were looking for." 

 Cap looked at the Flacon as his body faded from view like Mr. Immortal's had.  "Sam.."  That is when he noticed Redwing and that he had not faded with Falcon.  He stuck out an arm to see if he would respond.  "I know you're sad, we all are.  It's never easy to loose someone that close to you."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 14, 2005)

*I think it would be best if we went in seprate directions, lost any attempt to follow us before meeting back at the mansion."* Vision states as he lands beside Captain America, *"but whatever you decide we should leave here quickly."*


----------



## Radiant (Mar 17, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Baxter Building
> 
> The golden face plate shifts from the removal of Comrade Russia's conciousness to Carol Danvers  "Are you back to be a burning hot flying super model?  Or are you stuck for the moment being more amazing than any artist ever could draw?
> 
> Stark, with a quick and efficient twitch of his muscles, stays hovering in the air waiting for Cap's orders.




"At least some things are as I remember them."
Carol launches herself into the air, leaving only superheated air behind.
"Let's move it people, last time I was here the Avengers could execute an ordered retreat without having to ask cap to hold their hands on every step."
Since she is not exactly the most subtle appearance Binary doesn't take the direct route to the mansion. Keeping herself low between the buildings she flies a few unnecesary turns hoping that her "fame" here will get the direct way clear for the slower team members.
_And we allready have lost members. Now that's new. I don't even know who that Falcon guy was but he sure deserved something better._


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Mar 17, 2005)

*Wasp*
HP: 2/5; Status: Normal

She shakes her head slightly at Iron Man's suggestion, casting her eyes towards the still figures of Crimson Dynamo and Titanium Man.  "I'll make it, I think.  Are either of these 'ours'?  Should we take them back with us?"  Behind her, Binary flares back into super-being and lifts off:



> "Let's move it people, last time I was here the Avengers could execute an ordered retreat without having to ask cap to hold their hands on every step."




Wasp nods.  "She's right.  Iron Man, Wonder Man: I don't mean to give orders, but we need to get this thing on the go.  If we're taking prisoners, you two are the most likely candidates to transport them.  Otherwise, check with Cap and...I hope it's 'Beast' and see if they need a lift.  Follow her lead," she points at Binary, "And try to keep it discrete.  Is anyone too injured to move quickly?"  Her taking charge might not be appropriate, but it's a welcome change from lying on the street.


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Battle Before the Baxter Building – Epilogue*

Captian America’s examination of Comrade Russia’s shield seemed to indicate that it was indeed the same shield that was slung on his arm.  The vibrations persisted, but on a low level . . . 



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Sam.."  That is when he noticed Redwing and that he had not faded with Falcon.  He stuck out an arm to see if he would respond. "I know you're sad, we all are.  It's never easy to lose someone that close to you."



Redwing called out and landed on his outstretched arm, his talons gripping strongly into the glove of Cap’s uniform.

Carol’s transformation into Binary and departure left Vision, Wonder Man, Iron Man, and Wasp to carry Beast, Captain America, Sandman, and Vision IV. Each of the flyers grabbed one that wasn’t and headed out (See below)

Vision IV spoke up, *“Pardon me, but I’m picking up a message . . . channel 14, War Machine . . . .”*

With a quick mental adjustment, Iron Man turned to the proper frequency . . .



			
				female radio voice said:
			
		

> ‘e.t.a of arrival, one minute, call for civilian withdrawal . . . there will be property damage.’



The Talus lit up on Cap’s arm, with a text message . . . *Data Correlated.  Analysis Complete.  Return to base*.

OOC: As far as who’s carrying who, first flyer to post claims one and so on.  Only one that can’t work is Wasp carrying Vision IV(Ultron).  Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 5, Cap 2, Falcon 1, Iron Man 2, Wasp 3, Wonder Man 2) Damage levels (Cap 3 lethal/2 stun, Carol Danvers 2 lethal/2 stun, Beast 2 stun, Iron Man 2 lethal/1 stun , Wonder Man 6 stun).


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Binary*

Binary quickly flew through the streets, weaving around buildings and using them for cover when able.  Carol could definitely make out that the police and military who were closing in to the Baxter Building area were now in a full retreat.  Peole exclaimed and pointed, but no one did anything that Binary could notice.  Within moments she was several blocks away from Stark Manor . . . the question now was, blazing or on foot?

OOC: Summary Hp’s spent (Binary 5) Damage levels (Binary 2 lethal/2 stun).


----------



## Mimic (Mar 17, 2005)

With a shrug the Vision flies down and picks up this world's version of himself, the irony of it didn't go unnoticed.

*"Excuse me brother but it looks like you could use a lift."*

Realising that there was no way he would go unnoticed, even more so now that he was carring a large metalic humaniod he takes a round about way back to Stark Manor.


----------



## tsadkiel (Mar 17, 2005)

*Beast, HP 3/5, 2 stun hits*



			
				BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> Otherwise, check with Cap and...I hope it's 'Beast' and see if they need a lift.




"It is, and I do.  Although you can call me 'Hank', if you prefer."


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Captain America*

Jack smiled slightly at Redwing perched on his glove.  "Looks like we'll be looking out for each other from now on, Redwing."

Cap made sure everyone was moving at a reasonable speed and let himself get lost in the moment as he was lifted into the air and flown back to the mansion.  "Looks like our mission was accomplished."  _With far too many casualties._


----------



## Gideon (Mar 19, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*

With a simple easy grab, Beast and Iron Man are off.  Using the same kind of evasive tactics the other flyers are taking.  Tony and Hank wind their way through the city back to the mansion.

"So you want to tell me who the hell the big metal man is and what he wants?


----------



## tsadkiel (Mar 19, 2005)

*Beast, 3/5 HP, two stun hits*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> With a simple easy grab, Beast and Iron Man are off.  Using the same kind of evasive tactics the other flyers are taking.  Tony and Hank wind their way through the city back to the mansion.
> 
> "So you want to tell me who the hell the big metal man is and what he wants?




"Gladly," hank said.  "He calls himself Vision IV.  he was on monitor duty at the Supreme Soviet compound, but let us access the information we needed rather than fighting us.  His price was that we take him with us when we leave."

Hank's face suddenly turned serious.  "Which is not to say that I trust him, because I don't."


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Mar 23, 2005)

*Wasp*
Hero Points: 2/5; Status: Unhurt

Captain America seems to lift off of the ground on wires as Wasp buzzes up behind him and grabs hold.  "This may get a little squirrely, Cap, but I'll get you there." 


OOC: Didn't see who claimed Cap, so I did...


----------



## Gideon (Mar 23, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*



			
				tsadkiel said:
			
		

> Hank's face suddenly turned serious.  "Which is not to say that I trust him, because I don't."




"That makes two of us."  Shaking his head slightly, Stark suddenly breaks into a big grin underneath his helmet "Maybe they don't feed him enough  energy cubes.  I mean the Russians are tightwads and they have to be fair and give equal energon cubes to all of their robots."

_I need a drink, a really stiff drink.  We have robots that are awesome coming home with us._


----------



## Radiant (Mar 24, 2005)

*Binary*

Without a chance to make a stealthy landing Binary flies through a sidealley and emerges as Carol Danvers on the other side. She walks quickly towards the manor, intending to get at least a look at anyone who might guard it before she storms in.


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

After Binary departed, Vision grabbed Vision IV, Iron Man grabbed the Beast, Wasp gathered up Captain America (with a struggle), and Wonder Man took Sandman for a ride.  Everyone took a round about flight back to the Mansion.

Wonder Man stayed close to Wasp and Captain America – in case there was trouble.  Redwing lifted off from Captain America’s arm and flew close to Wasp, back and to the right in flight.

*Vision*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *"Excuse me brother but it looks like you could use a lift."*




*“Indeed, that would be the case,”* Vision IV replied.  As the duo neared Stark Manor, Vision IV spoke up again, but didn’t speak to Vision.  Using a female voice Vision IV said, “Units 3 and 7, Marvel Girl sighted at the Latverian Embassy, move to that location with all haste.  Will advise when you arrive.”

*“That should take care of the surveillance on Stark Manor,” * Vision IV commented.

*Binary*

Carol Danvers approached Stark Manor on foot.   She did notice several people running in the other direction – none of them even took notice of her approach.  The gates were open and several children were playing in the yard.  Walking up to the gate, the front door of the Manor opened,  Jarvis appeared . . . and in front of him was a young girl of five, blonde hair below the shoulder and blue . . . blue eyes.


*All Others*

The groups spot each other as they pass between the buildings, people on the street looking up and pointing occasionally.  On the horizon, Sandman spotted flames . . . in the shape of a bird.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2005)

Visions just nods and head directly towards Stark Manor, the sooner this mission was over the better, the fact that he could talk and interact with himself was odd to say the least.


----------



## tsadkiel (Mar 30, 2005)

*Beast, 3/5 HP, 2 stun hits, and a little airsick.*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> "That makes two of us."  Shaking his head slightly, Stark suddenly breaks into a big grin underneath his helmet "Maybe they don't feed him enough  energy cubes.  I mean the Russians are tightwads and they have to be fair and give equal energon cubes to all of their robots."




"All androids are equal, but some are more equal than others."

Catching sight of the others, Hank manages a grin and a wave.

"Let's hope we get out of here before their big guns show up," he said.  "The little guns were entirely big enough for my tastes."


----------



## Gideon (Apr 2, 2005)

Beast said:
			
		

> "Let's hope we get out of here before their big guns show up," he said.  "The little guns were entirely big enough for my tastes."




"Amen." Flying to el house o Anvergers.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Captain America*



			
				Wasp said:
			
		

> Captain America seems to lift off of the ground on wires as Wasp buzzes up behind him and grabs hold.  "This may get a little squirrely, Cap, but I'll get you there."




"No problem, Jan.  Thanks for the lift.  I think Captain America, or the Liberator, running through town might catch some attention.  At least this way we can bypass the crowds." 
Jack noticed that Jan looked different than the one he knew.  Come to think of it, he wasn't sure if this Wasp's name was Jan.


----------



## Keia (Apr 6, 2005)

_Madison and 43rd Street
Manhattan
Early afternoon_



			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> *Binary*
> 
> Carol Danvers approached Stark Manor on foot.   She did notice several people running in the other direction – none of them even took notice of her approach.  The gates were open and several children were playing in the yard.  Walking up to the gate, the front door of the Manor opened,  Jarvis appeared . . . and in front of him was a young girl of five, blonde hair below the shoulder and blue . . . blue eyes.




_. . . . paused.  Will be handled as a flash-back or Binary mini-series!_


----------



## Keia (Apr 6, 2005)

_890 Fifth Avenue
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

Through various means, the Avengers approached Stark Manor.  People in the streets were moving quickly away . . . several of them looked and pointed as then passed overhead.  The gates to the Manor were open and several children were playing in the yard.  Walking up to the gate, the front door of the Manor was closed.  Of Binary, there was no sight.

The horizon to the south was getting brighter . . . the sun was a bit warmer . . . or was it the sun.

OOC: Questions to resolve.  How is everyone arriving?  Any last second change to try and keep Vision IV out?


----------



## tsadkiel (Apr 7, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: Any last second change to try and keep Vision IV out?




ooc:  Not from me.  A deal's a deal, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC:Nothing new from me either.  Unless Tony's gigantic brain can come up with a way to hide his armor that my much smaller one can't.  Or the armor has a hideable feature that I don't know about.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 7, 2005)

ooc: No duplicity on Vision's side, a deal is a deal as it were.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 11, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Madison and 43rd Street
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




Some things are just uncomfortable. Having the memeroes of Carol Danvers without any attached feelings is one. Being mistaken for the same person and trying not to dissapoint any of Carols alls friends is another. But this realy blows it of. Somehow Binary is absolutly sure who that girl is.
Senselesss thoughts race through the mind Rogue had shattered. Carol Danvers would expect her other self from another dimension to help her daughter. And from the memories she can say that Carol herself is someone Binary could like. Trying to sort out the strange mix of feelings and thoughts Xavier managed to reconstruct from her shattered mind just gives her a headache so in the end she just looks to Jarvis with a severly confused expression.
"Please tell me you have good explanation for this."
_That's why I hate working on earth. Apart from draining my power it allways has to get personal._


----------



## Radiant (Apr 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> _890 Fifth Avenue
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> OOC: Questions to resolve.  How is everyone arriving?  Any last second change to try and keep Vision IV out?




Nothing here either. Not even with him and I don't know about the deal anyway.


----------



## Keia (Apr 12, 2005)

_890 Fifth Avenue
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Binary*

Carol stood on the first steps to the porch in front of the Manor.  The temperature seemed to be rising, though that was to be expected in early afternoon of a metropolis.



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> . . . so in the end she just looks to Jarvis with a severly confused expression.  "Please tell me you have good explanation for this."




The man Carol knew to be Jarvis looked up when she spoke . . . a somewhat surprised expression on his face.  “Stand behind me, Cassie,”  he said in a tone that brooked no argument, as his eyes adjusted to the afternoon glare.  The girl didn’t seem to have the problem with the lighting, looked at Carol, then glanced up at Jarvis, and allowed herself to be guided behind him.  Her head peered from behind him to continue to stare at Carol.

“Madam,” Jarvis continued to Carol in his clipped British accent, “I am quite certain I have no idea what you are talking about.”  He took a step backfrom the doorway, he hand still poised on the handle, prepared to slam it shut on a moments notice.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 13, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _890 Fifth Avenue
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




"Wait!"
Turn into Binary, vaporize the building, take the loot and fly away. Preferably out of range of any planetbound followers. 
_Well that's what I want to do but this is not how it works in this case._
Instead she shows her empty hands, taking care not to raise them or getting any closer.
"I am sorry. It was a very confusing day so please don't be alarmed if somethings I say don't make sense. I am not here to hurt anyone."
It takes her a moment to realize that the Jarvis she knows would probably not be calmed by something like that as it is obious someone was causing trouble in this city.
"I deffinatly am not here to hurt you two or anyone else in this building. I just have some questions."


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Apr 13, 2005)

*Wasp*
Hero Points: 2/5; Status: Heavily Laden

She's not entirely sure why she decided to give this Cap a lift...he was way outside her comfortable load, making this a bad tactical decision.  Doubly so with Simon so close nearby.  Still...she'd just wanted to get her hands on him, for some reason.  Touch him to make sure he was real.  Ask him questions.  Interrogate him.  Find out who he was.  Now she was finding that she had fewer questions than she'd thought, or at least could be asked without giving away things she'd rather keep tight to the vest for now.

But then he called her by name.  Not code-name, either.  That came as a bit of a shock...and she had to remind herself that this was not Steve.  _'Then there's a corollary of me where he comes from...and she's got similar powers.  That makes just about everybody, so far...I'm beginning to get some theories about transdimensional duplication that Tony--or, Heaven forbid, *Hank*, would love to hear.'_   Aloud, she said: "Always glad to help, Captain...but this isn't working very well.  Wonder Man, would you mind taking over?  My hands have about had it and we need to make better time."  Once she and Simon made the switch, Jan settled onto Cap's shoulder and held on for the rest of the ride.

OOC: I likewise have nothing to add on the Vision IV issue; like Binary, Wasp wasn't there and will just have to trust in the judgement of her new teammates.


----------



## Keia (Apr 13, 2005)

_890 Fifth Avenue
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Binary*



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "I deffinatly am not here to hurt you two or anyone else in this building. I just have some questions."




Jarvis maintained his hand on the back of the door, but nodded slowly to Carol to continue.  He was about to say more when the little girl behind him spoke up.

"Mommy? . . . ," Cassie said with a questioning young voice.  Her eyebrow were bunched in concentration or focus.

Jarvis's gaze darted quickly from Carol to the young girl and back to Carol again, though he said nothing more than, "Very well, madam, please continue . . . ."

To Carol's trained eye, he seemed to relax ever so slightly.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 13, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _890 Fifth Avenue
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




She bends down just a bit (and slowly) to see more of the girl.
"Hey, are you allright?"
_Mommy? This won't take a good turn._
"Are they treating you well?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Captain America*

He listened as the Wasp explained that she was having trouble carrying him.  As she met up to hand him over to Wonder Man, Jack saw a giant bird of fire appear in the sky.  _You have got to be kidding me!  There is no way that's what I think it is!_

"I think we need to pick up the pace here.  Either the Soviets have a lot more tricks up their sleeves, or this entire planet is about to be destroyed on the whim of a very powerful entity!"


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "Hey, are you alright?" _Mommy? This won't take a good turn._"Are they treating you well?"




The young girl, Cassie, still looked at Carol with a furrowed brow.  Jarvis, on hearing the comments dropped his hand from behind the door and stepped away from the door, Cassie still behind him.

"Yes, mommy, Mr. Jarvis is very nice.  Firm yet nice, it's amazing how he takes care of so many kids,"  Cassie replied.  She glance behind herself deeper into the manor, then back outside beyond Carol.

"I've kept our secret, too,"  Cassie added conspiratorially. "No one else knows how special I am."

At that, Jarvis raised one eyebrow and glanced down to Cassie behind him.


----------



## kid A (Apr 18, 2005)

*Sandman*

Flint was silent as Wonderman carried him across the sky.  He saw the flaming, bird-like pattern in the distance, and spoke up to Wonderman, "Hey, uh, hi.  Thanks for the lift.  My name's Flint."

He continued.  "You see that?  Off in th' distance?  What is that?"

When the Wasp brought Cap over, Flint lightened his molecular density, so that Wonderman could carry both of them.  He grabbed one of Wonderman's hands and flew along below him, shifting his body to become more aerodynamic.  When Cap saw the flames on the horizon, Flint spoke, "You see it too?  What the hell izzat thing, Cap?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2005)

_890 Fifth Avenue
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

The other Avengers (with the notable exception of Binary) landed and/or gathered outside the Manor.  The children in the yard took notice and stopped their playing to point, whisper among themselves, wave shyly.  

“There’s Vision . . . wow . . . there’s two of them . . . wonder if all of them are Soviets . . . is Mr. Jarvis in trouble? . . . told ya Comrade Russia was taller . . . wonder who the sandy guy is? . . . let’s stay out of their way . . . think one of them’ll adopt us?” are among the words heard from the children as the group approached.

Upon entering the Manor the scene shifted to the Mansion that everyone had departed.  Jarvis was there . . . as was Carol Danvers – though it looked as though she didn’t want to have words with anyone at the moment.

*“Fascinating . . . ,”* Vision IV commented.  Looking to Vision, he added, *“Slip-stream or portal?”*

“Excuse me, sirs and madams,”  Jarvis called hesitantly.  “I was informed that your presence was requested in the Situation room downstairs.”  He then looked to Vision IV, and back to Captain America.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 22, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Binary*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_... holy... what do I do now? ... _
She crouches down to get to Cassies height and smiles at the girl, still hardly believing what's going on. 
"That's good Cassie, I'm proud of you."
_From what they said Carol became Binary in this world too. If she inherited that power, or somethig worse... I don't even want to think about it. Or what the soviets will do about it ... hell, I don't even know what I will do about it... _
In the end she looks at Jarvis again. It's a lousy and stupid plan to ask him but the only one she has. She just hopes her desparation is not too visible on her face.
"I have a question. And if you are even a tenth as decent a person as you should be you'll give me a true answer. 
Is she save here? Or are they just waiting for their chance to take her away for their own purposes?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Captain America*

_890 Fifth Avenue
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

Captain America endured the rushed ride back to the mansion before replying to Sandman.  "I know what it was on my world.  I hate to think what it could have been made into here."

After landing, Cap paused to salute the children who witnessed their landing.  He then continued into the mansion and stopped at the site of Carol and Jarvis.  "I hadn't realized you beat us back here."


			
				Jarvis said:
			
		

> “Excuse me, sirs and madams,”  Jarvis called hesitantly.  “I was informed that your presence was requested in the Situation room downstairs.”  He then looked to Vision IV, and back to Captain America.



Captain America took in the look Jarvis gave the Vision and Vision IV.  "Thank you, Jarvis.  Hank, you and Vision have the data we need for downstairs?"


----------



## Radiant (Apr 22, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _890 Fifth Avenue
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




ooc: I think I'm in a "different" mansion than you guys. Talkng to another Jarvis too. Planehoping, just give me a headache...


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2005)

_890 Fifth Avenue
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Binary*



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "That's good Cassie, I'm proud of you."



Cassie beamed as only a young girl could at the praise given by her mother.  With her eyes alight, she took a hesitant step out form Jarvis’s shadow to stand still behind him but to the right of him, clearly visible to Carol, who still stood at the first steps of the porch.



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "I have a question. And if you are even a tenth as decent a person as you should be you'll give me a true answer. Is she safe here? Or are they just waiting for their chance to take her away for their own purposes?"



“Madam,”  Jarvis said, looking beyond her down the walkway.  Speaking much more plainly than anything else thus far, he continued, “I believe you know the answer to that question, please don’t ask me to answer it in front of Miss Cassie.  It will be only moments before someone comes walking down the walk, frankly I’m quite surprised it has taken this long.  Please step inside if you want to continue this discussion.”

“There are so many stories I want to tell you,”  Cassie said excitedly, “I had this dream last night . . . .”

OOC: You are a few moments ahead of everyone else.


----------



## tsadkiel (Apr 22, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _“There’s Vision . . . wow . . . there’s two of them . . . wonder if all of them are Soviets . . . is Mr. Jarvis in trouble? . . . told ya Comrade Russia was taller . . . wonder who the sandy guy is? . . . let’s stay out of their way . . . think one of them’ll adopt us?” are among the words heard from the children as the group approached._



_

Hank couldn't resist grinning and waving at the children as he passed.  "Remember, kids, stay in school.  Be sure to drink your Ovaltine.  Freedom of the press is one of the great bulwarks of liberty, and can never be restrained but by despotic governments."_


----------



## tsadkiel (Apr 22, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Jarvis.  Hank, you and Vision have the data we need for downstairs?"




Hank pointed to Vision IV's head.  "It's in there."


----------



## Radiant (Apr 23, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _890 Fifth Avenue
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




"Allright."
She goes in after the two, trying not to get so close that Jarvis might feel immidiatly threatened.
"A dream realy? What was it about?"
_Just tell me it was not about huge burning birds, I had enough of those on my own..._


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Apr 25, 2005)

*Wasp*
HP: 2/5; Status: Normal

Janet barely contains her astonishment at seeing children playing on the lawn; she knows from experience that any sort of headquarters, especially for a group that amounts to a high-octane resistance force, is subject to attack.  The implicit danger of merely being on the grounds is something that none of them should be taking lightly, much less children...

Once inside, she flits from Cap's shoulder and assumes normal size.  "Did anyone else notice that those kids seemed to think we're with the Soviets?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

_890 Fifth Avenue
Manhattan
Early afternoon_

*Binary*

Cassie looked on excitedly at Jarvis’s words, real joy showing easily on her face . . . 



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "Alright . . . A dream really? What - -?!?



As Carol stepped through the doorway, her surrounding changed to that of the interior of the Avengers Mansion.  Jarvis . . . her Jarvis . . . was standing at the open door.  



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> ” - - was it about?”



“Madam?”  Jarvis asked.  Carol looked around the mansion . . . no little girl . . . no daughter . . . different Jarvis . . . a mere moment later, the rest of the Avengers entered the room.

OOC: Back to the opening of them entering (Link) and seeing you there.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> _890 Fifth Avenue
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> *“Fascinating . . . ,”* Vision IV commented.  Looking to Vision, he added, *“Slip-stream or portal?”*




*Portal I believe, I have not had sufficient time to discover the exact workings.*

With a nod to Jarvis, Vision will guide his counterpart down to the situation room.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 25, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _890 Fifth Avenue
> Manhattan
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...





"No!"
Even knowing that it is probably useless Carol walks right back outside to see if she can get back.
_Don't even know what to do if I can get back. Should have remembered this..._


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "No!"





Vision will pause for a moment trying to assess the women's outburst. *"Is there something wrong Binary? Do you need help?"*


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 28, 2005)

Binary said:
			
		

> "No!"
> Even knowing that it is probably useless Carol walks right back outside to see if she can get back.
> _Don't even know what to do if I can get back. Should have remembered this..._



"Carol?  Are you all right, did something happen?"  Cap looked around to see if there was some kind of ambush he had missed.

As Vision led Vision IV out of the room, Captain America called to him.  "Vision, _he_ has the information we need, in his head?  I'm not sure if we should walk him into the situation room, are you."  The last part was not worded as a question.


----------



## Gideon (Apr 28, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*

"She must have been lookin at you, Hank.  I'm far too pretty to get that reaction."  A huge playful smile plays across Tony's face.  "Can I offer you a drink, I was thinking martini's.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 28, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> As Vision led Vision IV out of the room, Captain America called to him.  "Vision, _he_ has the information we need, in his head?  I'm not sure if we should walk him into the situation room, are you."  The last part was not worded as a question.




*"I am unsure where exactly his data files are located but he does have the needed information."*  The Vision states as he stops and turns towards Captain America. *"We did make a deal and I have not seen any duplicity on his part also he has even gone so far as to attack his own team mates in our defense, that alone should garner some level of trust."*


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2005)

_890 Fifth Avenue
Manhattan
Early afternoon_



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *"I am unsure where exactly his data files are located but he does have the needed information."*  The Vision states as he stops and turns towards Captain America. *"We did make a deal and I have not seen any duplicity on his part also he has even gone so far as to attack his own team mates in our defense, that alone should garner some level of trust."*




*"That is quite alright, brother,"*  Vision IV commented.  *"I understand the Liberator's concern, and frankly would share it, were I in his place.  I am . . . an unknown quantity who worked for the 'other side.'  He is concerned that I will turn on the Avengers.  Unfortunately, the Liberator does not have the mental capacity to understand that, were I to 'turn' on the Avengers, there would be an 87.4% chance of a total Avenger kill.  With that knowledge, he would understand that keeping me away would be futile."*

Vision IV paused for a moment, nodded his head toward Beast, and added, *"It is the Mansion itself that moves . . . since I do believe that I have crossed the threshold, I will be happy to relay the information to you - either now or on file to be revealed in your secure situation room."*


----------



## Radiant (Apr 28, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Carol?  Are you all right, did something happen?"  Cap looked around to see if there was some kind of ambush he had missed.




"No, I'm not. Hey Ultron, since your so smart, can I get back outside to your reality if I leave the mansion?"
Carol looks about ready to melt through the wall if she has to but she's got enough control to at least ask before she steps through a dimensional portal.


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "No, I'm not. Hey Ultron, since your so smart, can I get back outside to your reality if I leave the mansion?"




Vision IV looked at Carol, then looked at Beast and Vision.  *"Any theory I would provide would not be grounded by knowledge sufficient to be remotely accurate,"* he added.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 28, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Inside Avengers Mansion
> Somewhere/when/how
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




"I take that as a YOU'RE DEATH IS NOT CERTAIN, good enough for me."
With that she goes right back out of the door, very obviously more than a little distressed about the whole situation.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*



			
				Binary said:
			
		

> "No, I'm not. Hey Ultron, since your so smart, can I get back outside to your reality if I leave the mansion?"
> Carol looks about ready to melt through the wall if she has to but she's got enough control to at least ask before she steps through a dimensional portal.
> "I take that as a YOU'RE DEATH IS NOT CERTAIN, good enough for me."
> With that she goes right back out of the door, very obviously more than a little distressed about the whole situation.



Captain America spun around as Binary moved passed the group towards the door.  "Whoa!  Carol, what are you doing?  What's going on here?"  He reached out and grabbed her arm without thinking about it.  As he did that, he looked quickly to Vision.  "Stand-by with the intel."


----------



## tsadkiel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> "Can I offer you a drink, I was thinking martini's.




"You really do have everything in that armor, don't you?"

ooc:  I don't know my Avengers chronology well enough to know whether Hank would be concerned at Tony's drinking.  So I'm about to be interrupted.

Hank was about to say something else when he was interrupted by Binary's outburst.  

"Carol!"  He scampered over to the doorway, trying to place himself between Binary and the exit.  "What's wrong?  What happened out there?"


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

After Beast's exclamation, he moved to the doorway, blocking it from Carol as Captain Amercia grabbed her arm to try and hold her in place.  Everyone _(and I mean everyone)_ waited  to see how Carol would explain her outburst.

OOC: 12 hours, then I move forward.


----------



## Radiant (May 3, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Inside Avengers Mansion
> Somewhere/when/how
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




Carol allows her fellow avengers to hold her back, it's not like she even could use her strength to break free without vaporizing anything in direct contact with her.

ooc: don't wait for me, just move on in such cases.


----------



## Radiant (May 4, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Captain America spun around as Binary moved passed the group towards the door.  "Whoa!  Carol, what are you doing?  What's going on here?"  He reached out and grabbed her arm without thinking about it.  As he did that, he looked quickly to Vision.  "Stand-by with the intel."




"Sorry Cap, that screwed up world realy got to me. I need to get someone and I realy don't care how dangerous it is."
Still she does not go on realizing how many other things she might not have considered.
"Can we bring anyone in from the outside?"
One look at Ultron later...
"Ok, scratch that. We can. Vision Nr Whatever here is the proof."


----------



## tsadkiel (May 4, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Can we bring anyone in from the outside?"
> One look at Ultron later...
> "Ok, scratch that. We can. Vision Nr Whatever here is the proof."




"I don't know if outside is still there.  We need to check, first.  But even if it is, you shouldn't run off unprepared by yourself . . . if you're absolutely sure this is what you want, I'll run off unprepared wuith you."


----------



## Mimic (May 4, 2005)

*"Returning to that reality is not likely the best course of action, that world's Avengers have probably figured out our final destination and are either investigating the area or on their way there."* Vision states in a very neutral voice. *"The resulting battle would put the children's lives at great risk. There is a 93.4% chance that a child would be injured or killed as well as a 73.8% chance of destorying the stark mansion itself."*


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *"Returning to that reality is not likely the best course of action . . . There is a 93.4% chance that a child would be injured or killed as well as a 73.8% chance of destorying the stark mansion itself."*



Vision IV looked unmistakably proud . . . if a barely moving adamantium face could display such things.  *"I concur, brother," * Vision IV replied simply.  Looking to Carol, he added, as if explaining to a child, *"It would not be safe, for you or your daughter." *


----------



## Radiant (May 5, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				tsadkiel said:
			
		

> "I don't know if outside is still there.  We need to check, first.  But even if it is, you shouldn't run off unprepared by yourself . . . if you're absolutely sure this is what you want, I'll run off unprepared wuith you."




"Oh Hank, sometimes I don't know if I should hug you or hit you through a wall. Thanks, you're right."




			
				Vision said:
			
		

> "Returning to that reality is not likely the best course of action, that world's Avengers have probably figured out our final destination and are either investigating the area or on their way there." Vision states in a very neutral voice. "The resulting battle would put the children's lives at great risk. There is a 93.4% chance that a child would be injured or killed as well as a 73.8% chance of destorying the stark mansion itself."




"Thanks you two, that makes me feel so much better leaving her behind...
Wait,...
 no it doesn't. I'll go ask our local hologram about it."
With her head bowed Carol is of to the meeting room.


----------



## Gideon (May 5, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*

Leaning over to Hank, Tony whispers out the side of his mouth "How long were you guys in that dimension that she made babies.  I need to find the man and toast him."

Tony starts rummaging through a closet down the hall "Hmmm...stoopid not my dimension, I used to keep the bottles here."


----------



## BrotherGustadt (May 6, 2005)

*Wasp*
HP: 2/5; Status: Normal

_'Okay...the mansion moves through or across spacetime, or maybe even true quantum displacement...simultaneously existing in several realities, but selectively so.  Furthermore, this movement is predicated by...what?  Our arrival?  That suggests a certain quantity of discriminatory judgement regarding fulfilled conditions that goes far beyond simple if/then switches, which would itself indicate the potential for intelligence...which means that either the place is intelligent and therefore probably alive, or there's some other controlling sentience that we--or rather, *I*--haven't encountered yet.'_  She remains more or less still and quiet, leaned against a wall and slowly rubbing her forehead, as the others calm the frantic Binary.  _'The place was different when she was here alone.  Why?  Was she able to exert influence merely by existing, or was it the result of an outside force?  Damn.  This whole thing cannot be just all cosmic alignments and quirks of fate...this is a deliberate action.'_  Her violet eyes slide over to the newer, "upgraded" Vision.  _'I can't wait to hear this.'_


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon

Jack focused on the important events of the moment, even though there was a lot of other things going on.  It was something he had to force himself to learn as part of the Avengers.  

"Hank, do you have any idea what's wrong with her?"  He threw a look at Tony's comment and then watched Vision and Ultron as he spoke with the Beast.


----------



## tsadkiel (May 8, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Hank, do you have any idea what's wrong with her?"




"It *could* be a case of Para-Chronal Rapid Decompression Syndrome - the temporal bends, so to speak.  I suspect a simpler explanation, though.  Most of our counterparts in the Soviets' timeline are safely dead, leaving behind a merely symbolic legacy.  If their Carol had a daughter . . .  

The Professor used to have a theory.  He believed that close personal relationships leave a sort of 'echo' on the  psychic plane, which is so powerful that even we non-telepathic types can occasionally pick up on it.  Encountering that 'echo' without any corresponding memories would be very disorienting.  When Havok and Polaris's daughter from an alternate future enrolled at the school, it certainly led to a lengthy period of angst and soul-searching for the X-Men."

ooc:  Regardless of timeline, the Summers family tree will always be confusing.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 9, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon

Captain America stood and listened to Hank's attempt at an explanation.  He tried to follow all of the technical, scientific jargon.  Then it hit him, out of the blue.

"Oh no.  Carol having a daughter could be the worst thing possible to happen to her.  I don't know about your world but, on mine she gave birth to this entity called 'Marcus.'  Turned into a real pain for the Avengers and a nightmare for Carol.  Who knows what this could be doing to her."

Jack turned his attention from everything else going on to Binary and followed her out of the room.  "Vision, stand-by with the Intel dump.  Something else needs taken care of, first."


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Binary / Captain America*



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "Thanks you two, that makes me feel so much better leaving her behind... Wait,...  no it doesn't. I'll go ask our local hologram about it."
> With her head bowed Carol is of to the meeting room.



Carol made her way to the elevator.  Eager to get some answers, the wait after pressing the elevator button seemed horrible.  Just about when she had decided to transform and rip the doors from their hinges (poor doors!), Captain America arrived and the elevator doors "Dinged" and opened.  Both entered and after voice print identification the elevator dropped the the sub basement levels.

OOC Actions?


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Sandman / Wasp / Wonderman / Iron Man / Vision / Beast*

Vision IV glanced around at everyone else standing in the foyer as Captain America hustled after Binary. *"Perhaps others should accompany Captain America, I will remain here unless I am invited to the assembly."*



			
				Tony Stark said:
			
		

> Tony starts rummaging through a closet down the hall "Hmmm...stoopid not my dimension, I used to keep the bottles here."



Jarvis approached at Tony's side as he was rummaging through the closet.  "Excuse me, sir," Jarvis interrupted in his accent, "Your bottles are still there.  I had a hidden shelf installed when Master Hercules started taking them to drink as well."  Popping a release on the inside of the closet, the side of the closet opened and several well aged bottles of alcohol were neatly arrayed on an enclosed wine shelf.

Uncertain of what to do, each of the other avengers looked around at each other.  Only then did they notice that Wonderman was no longer with everyone else in the foyer.


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2005)

*"It was not my intent to cause you any more emotional distress." * He tells the retreating form of Binary, *"I just wanted to warn you that your re-appearance could place your daughter in further danger."*



> Vision IV glanced around at everyone else standing in the foyer as Captain America hustled after Binary. *"Perhaps others should accompany Captain America, I will remain here unless I am invited to the assembly."*




*"I doubt that Captain America would be pleased to know that we left you alone, your intentions are uncertain and therefore somewhat suspect. Irregardless of the fact that there is little any one of us could do to stop you should you decide to do something against us." * Vision states looking towards his "brother". *"I will stay here as your escort... where is Wonderman?"*


----------



## tsadkiel (May 10, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Uncertain of what to do, each of the other avengers looked around at each other.  Only then did they notice that Wonderman was no longer with everyone else in the foyer.




"Simon?"

The Beast looked around the lobby, confused.  The day was getting stranger, and it had been pretty strange to begin with.  With nothing else to do, he started toward the meeting room, muttering all the way.  "Take a sabbatical, Hank.  It'll do you good, and the publicity will help the Institute.  Emma can handle the school.  Compared to administration, the Avengers will be like a vacation."


----------



## kid A (May 10, 2005)

*Sandman*

Upon noticing Wonderman's disappearance, Flint spoke up.  "Well, he's gotta be around here somewhere, cuz he was my ride."


----------



## Gideon (May 11, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Jarvis approached at Tony's side as he was rummaging through the closet.  "Excuse me, sir," Jarvis interrupted in his accent, "Your bottles are still there.  I had a hidden shelf installed when Master Hercules started taking them to drink as well."  Popping a release on the inside of the closet, the side of the closet opened and several well aged bottles of alcohol were neatly arrayed on an enclosed wine shelf.




"How did you get so awesome? Remind me to triple your wages next year, Jarvis.  Picking up one of the bottles he comes over taking a swig right out of the bottle.  Handing it over to Hank "Drink?  Maybe Simon just went to the bathroom.  I mean he did just fight Dr. Doom with his heeerrrooo the amazing Captain America.  Probably needed to chage his shorts."


----------



## Nuke261 (May 12, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon

Captain America joined Binary in the elevator.  As the doors closed he turned to face her.  "Carol, I know you have been through a lot.  As Ms. Marvel and Binary.  I know very little of it has been good.  It really is a cruel world and no matter how much it dumps on you, you continue as a bright, shining hero."   His smile is small but strongly sincere.  He pulled off his mask as he continued.

"You are not alone in this.  We have a job, a mission (seems we always do) but we are still a team that cares about each other.  You are not facing any of this alone.  All right?"   He smiled a little bigger and gently grasped her shoulder.


----------



## tsadkiel (May 13, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> "Drink?  Maybe Simon just went to the bathroom.  I mean he did just fight Dr. Doom with his heeerrrooo the amazing Captain America.  Probably needed to chage his shorts."




Hank shook his head.  "It's a little early for me.  And Simon is . . . I don't know.  Have you met the hologram downstairs?  I think she can tell us."


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Vision*



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> Vision states looking towards his "brother". *"I will stay here as your escort... where is Wonderman?"*



*"I have not seen this . . . wonder man since entering the Mansion," * Vision IV replied.  *"I would be honored to have you as my escort, brother."*

With that said, Vision IV backed up against a wall and seemed to come to a 'parade rest' stance.  The other Avengers filed their way to the elevator and the Avengers secure meeting room.

Within Vision's head, a data stream appeared, _'Have you given any thought to possible improvements I could provide?'_


----------



## Mimic (May 17, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Within Vision's head, a data stream appeared, _'Have you given any thought to possible improvements I could provide?'_




*"To be truthful no I had not," * Vision thinks in reply, *"I would be lying if I stated I wasn't interested but the old saying 'beware greeks baring gifts' comes to mind."*


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon _ 

*All but Vision*

First Captain America and Binary get to the sub-basement, still in deep conversation about recent events for Carol.  Then, a minute or so later Iron Man and Beast, followed quickly by Wasp, Redwing, and Sandman, (the bird eyed Wasp the whole time) while Vision and Vision IV (Ultron for everyone else) waited upstairs.

Refreshments were waited on a side cart . . . a platter of assorted fruits, small sandwiches, and various beverages (alcoholic and otherwise).  Currently, there was no hologram of Sandra, though that didn’t occur until everyone took their seats.

As Redwing entered, he flew to his stand, and picked at some treats that had been placed in a hanging bowl on the stand.  As people found their seats, displays came to life at each station with logins for each person.  The hologram appeared as the last person took their seat.

“Greetings Avengers, I have compiled the data that you had obtained from the Soviet Compound – or at least as much of it as we were able to obtain,”  Sandra said in a clam quiet voice.  “Based on the data obtained, the singular event which caused the divergence occurred in the Summer of the year 1945 . . . some of you may have already come to this conclusion but . . . *Bucky must die*.”

“Any Questions? Issues?”


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Vision*



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *"To be truthful no I had not," * Vision thinks in reply, *"I would be lying if I stated I wasn't interested but the old saying 'beware greeks bearing gifts' comes to mind."*



*"Understandable . . . and logical, considering what the Mansion's datafiles have on the individual that beared my likeness in several of your timestreams," *  Vision IV replied. * "It would be illogical of me to attempt to dissuade you until sufficient data can be returned as to my legitimacy and differences from my counterpart."*


----------



## Radiant (May 18, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Inside Avengers Mansion
> Somewhere/when/how
> Early afternoon _




Carol was lost in her thoughts on the way down but Sandra manages to pull her back into current events without any effort at all.
"What?! Tell me I got this wrong. Are you telling us that we have to go back and kill Bucky?"


----------



## Gideon (May 18, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*

A look of surprise and some sadness pass over Tony's face.  He takes a swig...and another swig.  "Bucky?  But he shot blunt tipped arrows.  Are you sure it is Captain Crossover that we should kill?"

Tony's face lights up and he smiles.  He might as well have a sign hung around his neck saying IDEA!.  "Why can't we abduct Bucky?  Bring him here and get him to join the cause?  I mean he seemed like a good guy and then we make our Time Hoppers better and we don't have to kill a guy."


----------



## tsadkiel (May 18, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “Based on the data obtained, the singular event which caused the divergence occurred in the Summer of the year 1945 . . . some of you may have already come to this conclusion but . . . *Bucky must die*.”
> 
> “Any Questions? Issues?”




Hank took a sip of coffee, set down the cup, and spoke in a calm, steady voice.  "I question your conclusion.  Clearly, Bucky is the point of divergence, but I don't think that it follows he has to die."  Another sip of coffee, and he gestured to the heroes around the table.  "You've assembled a room full of people who are experts at finding another way.  What makes this time different?"


----------



## Nuke261 (May 19, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

_ Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon _ 


> “Greetings Avengers, I have compiled the data that you had obtained from the Soviet Compound – or at least as much of it as we were able to obtain,”  Sandra said in a clam quiet voice.  “Based on the data obtained, the singular event which caused the divergence occurred in the Summer of the year 1945 . . . some of you may have already come to this conclusion but . . . *Bucky must die*.”
> “Any Questions? Issues?”



Jack leaned forward in his seat as Sandra spoke.  He heard the words and then everything stopped.  At least his brain had stopped processing information.  Whatever happened the next few seconds, whatever he said or did, he had no conscious thought of.

"What do you mean, Bucky must die.  Bucky Barnes, in World War II, he must die.  Why."

They were obviously questions, although the stern tone they came out in, made it obvious this was more than serious to Jack.


----------



## Radiant (May 19, 2005)

*Binary*

"Ok, wait a second. IF Bucky dies in WW2 this timeline will go back to normal? Now I hope no one is realy considering killing him."
She gives a relieved smile to Tony and Hank, this sounds like she's not gone crazy and at least some of them still think along the right lines. 
That´s before another realization hits her and the smile vanishes.
"Oh my god. If we bring this timeline back in order we'll delete my daughter from histoy. Well not my daughter, Carol Danvers daugher...
Well, at least this universes Carol Danvers daughter. 
Or something like that, I'm getting a headache here."
_Is she even Carols daughter? Darkstar said she was Binary here too. Maybe Rogue "killed" Carol here too. If that's so then the girl might be a danger to everyone, including herself. And that fiery bird... . Damn it, I just went throught that door without thinking. Now I have no idea how to set this right._


----------



## Mimic (May 20, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"Understandable . . . and logical, considering what the Mansion's datafiles have on the individual that beared my likeness in several of your timestreams," *  Vision IV replied. * "It would be illogical of me to attempt to dissuade you until sufficient data can be returned as to my legitimacy and differences from my counterpart."*




Vision nods slightly, *"You have already displayed several differences from the others but not in significant amounts to prove that you are not them."* He is silent for a moment before adding, *"if you are me from that timeline, how did you come to be so altered? And what will you do now that you are free to choose your own path?"*


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *"if you are me from that timeline, how did you come to be so altered? And what will you do now that you are free to choose your own path?"*



*"Not so altered, actually," * Vision IV replied.  *"As my current appelation would indication I am the fourth such incarnation of the Vision form.  Your current form is most similar to my previous incarnation as Vision II.  After my version of Wonder Man accused me of stealing his life, there was a government . . . investigation and I was . . . shut down.  Fortunately, my father, Hank Pym, was a well positioned scientist within the government.  The Vision matrix was the final piece of his puzzle to make a robot which would not turn on everyone and become a world dominator.  Father's previous creations were destroyed by the government as they were proven . . . unstable."

"The Vision matrix, and the Williams engrams were much more sophicated than father had created.  But his weapons and defense systems were without par,"* Vision IV paused.  *"As for what I will do, I was processing those variables at this very moment.  However, due to the extreme number of new variables - it may be a few minutes to process fully."*


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon _ 

*All but Vision*

The hologram floated . . . slowly rotating as the Avengers soaked in her statements.  A nervous squawk escaped from Redwing, shattering the silence . . . the questions started.



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "What?! Tell me I got this wrong. Are you telling us that we have to go back and kill Bucky?"



“I am saying that the point of divergence that started this timeline is that Bucky lived,”  Sandra replied calmly.  “That situation should be rectified.”



			
				Tony Stark said:
			
		

> "Why can't we abduct Bucky?  Bring him here and get him to join the cause?  I mean he seemed like a good guy and then we make our Time Hoppers better and we don't have to kill a guy."



“While an excellent idea, Iron Man,”  Sandra commented, “we only have the temporal stability to carry nine individuals at any one time.”



			
				Hank McCoy said:
			
		

> "I question your conclusion.  Clearly, Bucky is the point of divergence, but I don't think that it follows he has to die . . . You've assembled a room full of people who are experts at finding another way.  What makes this time different?"



“I welcome another solution, Mr. McCoy,”  Sandra explained, a slight sense of eagerness at his statement.  “If Bucky could be convinced, with no chance of refusal, to live a quiet life away from the public . . . not to trigger the events of this timeline in any way – then he does not have to die.”



			
				Jack Monroe said:
			
		

> "What do you mean, Bucky must die.  Bucky Barnes, in World War II, he must die.  Why."



“I’m sorry, Cap,” Sandra said, much less formal than she had with the others so far. “Bucky Barnes, after World War II, was the focal point of a critical path time divergence.  His decisions, after living when he should have died, drastically changed this timeline . . . and thereby cause temporal damage to the prime time.”



			
				Carol Danvers  said:
			
		

> "Ok, wait a second. If Bucky dies in WW2 this timeline will go back to normal? <snip>Or something like that, I'm getting a headache here."



“If this timeline is corrected sufficiently, it will remerge with the prime time, creating stability where it now causes chaos,”  Sandra explained.  “Some minor factors may influence the time line . . . nothing that should affect history or the future in any significance.”


----------



## Gideon (May 23, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*

After a moment of thought and several swigs from his bottle, Tony just starts thinking out loud.   "Well, sticking with my idea, can we increase the power output somehow to squeeze in a 10th person.  We could temporarily get a Reed, Pym, Banner here with Hank, Janet, and Myself and between us we should be able to figure something out.  If we can't change the total power or the energy to time stability efficiency we could potentially drop the second half of team double Vision.  Or possibly Jarvis being a non-combatant.  I would miss his martinis though.  If it comes to it, I can stop playing Avenger to not kill a guy.  Nice guy at that."

_What semi-noble offer like that doesn't deserve a toast.  Bottoms up._  Another drink from the bottle and a second bright idea comes to Tony's mind.

"Why doesn't Hank just sssteal his bow.  You know back during World War II.  There goes Bucky the time changer.  Aaaaaannnnddd  Hank could fire the damn thing with his feet."

Tony's cheeks are getting just a wee bit rosy


----------



## Nuke261 (May 24, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

He looked from Sandra to Hank to Tony and back to Sandra.  Everyone was thinking along the same lines as him, they all felt the same.  He just felt it more.  They would argue the same way if they were tasked to kill Spider-Man.  To kill Bucky.  He could not even comprehend it.  He had never met Bucky Barnes but, he was like family.  Jack Monroe had started his career as Bucky, even if it was a misguided start.  Steve Rogers had taken the time and effort to make sure Jack made it back to the land of the sane and then picked Jack as his replacement.  Bucky and Captain America were his family, they were everything he had ever been.  And he had just fought Steve Rogers in the street, only moments ago.  He was not sure how or why his life had taken this cruel turn however, he did know he would be there to deal with this himself.

As the others discussed ways to avoid what must be done, Captain America spoke.  His voice breaking the conversation in the room.  "When can we be in place for this mission."


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_



			
				Jack Monroe said:
			
		

> As the others discussed ways to avoid what must be done, Captain America spoke.  His voice breaking the conversation in the room.  "When can we be in place for this mission."




Sandra looked at Captain America for a moment, the rotation stopping. "We can be in place in 8 hours for the proper calibrations.  I had intended on 24-48 hours for recovery and any research to be acomplished."

OOC: See ooc thread for comment.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 25, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Sandra looked at Captain America for a moment, the rotation stopping. "We can be in place in 8 hours for the proper calibrations.  I had intended on 24-48 hours for recovery and any research to be acomplished."




"Good.  We start in 8 hours."  Captain America stood up and walked away from the table.  "Anyone who isn't rested or doesn't want to go can stay here.  Anyone going can join me in the front foyer in 8 hours."


----------



## tsadkiel (May 25, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Good.  We start in 8 hours."  Captain America stood up and walked away from the table.  "Anyone who isn't rested or doesn't want to go can stay here.  Anyone going can join me in the front foyer in 8 hours."




Hank looked stunned, but he simply nodded.  "I will be there, Captain."


----------



## kid A (May 25, 2005)

*Sandman*

Flint Marko listened to the mission requirements as it was laid out before them by Sandra.  He wasn't the brightest bulb in the bunch, but he knew that this was affecting Cap.  When Cap asked, Flint simply responded, "I'll be there, Cap."


----------



## Gideon (May 25, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*

Tony just sat there with a stunned look for a couple of seconds.  "Are you kidding?  We don't know how not to kill him yet and beside that we need some time to get fixed and healed up.  With the time jumping we can go in three weeks if we wanted to.


----------



## Mimic (May 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"As for what I will do, I was processing those variables at this very moment.  However, due to the extreme number of new variables - it may be a few minutes to process fully."*




*"That is understandable, you could quiet literally enter reality at any time you wished," * He responds with a nod of his head. *"You could also stay here and help us as well, also have you downloaded the files that were needed yet?" * Vision pauses for a moment tilting his head slightly as if working out a complex math problem.

*"There is something that I think you could help me with..."* He begins taking a step closer to his counter-part


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon

*Vision*



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *"That is understandable, you could quiet literally enter reality at any time you wished," * He responds with a nod of his head. *"You could also stay here and help us as well, also have you downloaded the files that were needed yet? . . . There is something that I think you could help me with..."* He begins taking a step closer to his counter-part



Vision IV returned the head tilt at Vision's question, *"Indeed, brother, I have . . . fascinating material . . . I have given some thought to assisting where I can."* 

Vision IV took a closer to Vision as well, *"Yes, brother?"*

OOC: See OOC post for information (xps, and threads and such)


----------



## Nuke261 (May 26, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

Captain America nodded at Sandman's response to join the mission.


			
				Iron Man said:
			
		

> Tony just sat there with a stunned look for a couple of seconds.  "Are you kidding?  We don't know how not to kill him yet and beside that we need some time to get fixed and healed up.  With the time jumping we can go in three weeks if we wanted to.



Cap stopped and turned to look Tony squarely in the face.  "I am leaving to handle this assignment in 8 hours.  If you cannot be there, or choose not to, is fine with me.  I will stop this twisted world from becoming real."


----------



## Gideon (May 27, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*

The look of surprise quickly changes over to anger at Cap.  "And how are you going to 'handle' this assignment?  You're just gonna pop up and kill a guy that really has committed no crime?  He's the only one that didn't try to kill us or doesn't that matter?

Tony's voice is quickly rising in volume as he gets going.  _I guess beer guts are good for something._


----------



## Nuke261 (May 30, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon


			
				Iron Man said:
			
		

> The look of surprise quickly changes over to anger at Cap.  "And how are you going to 'handle' this assignment?  You're just gonna pop up and kill a guy that really has committed no crime?  He's the only one that didn't try to kill us or doesn't that matter?
> Tony's voice is quickly rising in volume as he gets going.  _I guess beer guts are good for something._



Jack stopped in his tracks.  His mask was on and he knew it had an effect on people.  It wasn't scary like Spider-Man or Black Panther or DareDevil but, people respected the mask.  His eyes glared at Tony like he had the power to vaporize him with his vision alone.  His voice was stern and commanding.  There was no doubt that this man was indeed Captain America.

"I don't know exactly how Bucky will be stopped.  But he will.  And he will not die.  Don't worry about the plan.  You can have another drink and polish your chest plate.  I'm Captain America.  I'll come up with a plan."


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> The look of surprise quickly changes over to anger at Cap.  "And how are you going to 'handle' this assignment?  You're just gonna pop up and kill a guy that really has committed no crime?  He's the only one that didn't try to kill us or doesn't that matter?
> 
> Tony's voice is quickly rising in volume as he gets going.  _I guess beer guts are good for something._




Carol still feels like she's been runover by every truck in the states. She doesn't get angry or heated up like Tony but almost unconsciously takes a step closer to him as she agrees.
"He's right we can't kill him."



			
				CaptainAmerica said:
			
		

> "I don't know exactly how Bucky will be stopped. But he will. And he will not die. Don't worry about the plan. You can have another drink and polish your chest plate. I'm Captain America. I'll come up with a plan."




_Looks like they had just one more truck left for me. Of course he won't kill him._
Still the outburtst is real shoking, and she's not enterily sure if she likes all that determination to succeed.
"You seem to hate that reality a lot but is it realy right to just unmake it? I've seen some people who don't even exist in our reality. What will happen to them?"


----------



## tsadkiel (May 30, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "You seem to hate that reality a lot but is it realy right to just unmake it? I've seen some people who don't even exist in our reality. What will happen to them?"




"It's hard to say.  If we succeed, we will have corrected this reality, but that doesn't mean it will conform exactly to any of ours.  Yes, it is possible that by changing the past, we will erase their Carol's daughter from history, but it's also possible that we will enable her to grow up in a free country, raised by loving parents.  If we still had access to the Soviets' biographical records, we could . . ."

Hank paused, and set his coffee cup down.  "Vision IV.  He downloaded the files before we left."


----------



## Gideon (May 31, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*

Swallowing hard and keeping his gaze on those eyes, Tony's voice has lost most of it's fury but holds something like resolve

"Comrade Russia used to be Captain America too.  That mask doesn't make you infallible."

_You are fighting with Captain America, dumbass._ Self-doubt starts it's inevitable crawl through the haze that anger had brought.  A smoldering resolve found itself forming from the one thought Tony's alcholic mind grasped onto _Never be bullied.  Never let others be bullied._


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon

Captain America stared at Tony and changed his stare to Carol when she spoke.  Then back to Tony.  Whatever defenses he had up, whatever emotions he had turned off, their words somehow got through to him.  He walked back to the table, propping his shield next to his chair.  He pulled off his mask and then his gloves.   Finally, he looked up at each of them.  "You're right."

He looked around the room as he spoke, setting his gaze on each of them at some point.  He had learned long ago that it made the people feel like he was speaking only to them.  He did not do that intentionally.  He was speaking to them as some of his most trusted friends.

"I forgot who I am.  And more importantly, I forgot who you are.  You may not be my Avengers, the Tony Stark who built me a custom bike to let me know I didn't need to prove myself, the Carol Danvers who has been a great friend and more to me, the Hank McCoy who coached me on my speeches when I needed it, the Janet Van Dyne who nominated me as Chairperson when the others voted for her, the Edwin Jarvis who dug up my birth date and baked me a cake, the Vision who asked to have my brainwaves added to Simon's so he could feel like a brother to me as well.  You are not any of those people."

Jack's voice did not tremble however, it was a much calmer, more everyday tone.  "You are the Avengers.  You are my teammates and you are my friends.  I earned the trust and respect of the Avengers on my world and having to battle their counterparts here made me stop being Captain America and drop into soldier mode.  That's not who I am.  I'm Jack Monroe and I am a friend to anyone and everyone in this room."  With his last words, Jack smiled at Sandman and reached over and shook his hand with both of his.  

"Now let's do what the Avengers (or Ultimates) do and figure out how to save this boy's life."


----------



## kid A (Jun 1, 2005)

*Sandman*

Flint listened in awe as Captain America spoke.  The man was downright inspiring.  Flint had led a somewhat questionable life before joining the Ultimates, but it was men like this whom he aspired to be like.  It seemed that in almost any timeline, in almost any dimension, in almost any universe, Captain America was one of the most inspiring men you could find.

Flint gladly accepted Cap's hand and shook it vigorously.  Despite his lack of grace in public speaking, he replied, "S**t, Cap, you KNOW we're gonna help you figger this one out."  Looking around the room, Flint asked, "Well?  Am I right?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Vision IV took a closer to Vision as well, *"Yes, brother?"*




This was a risk of course, but this other Vision had not yet decived him or the others yet and Wanda probably wouldn't be to happy with him if she found out but when else would he have a chance like this.

*"Your ability to communicate and infiltrate computers at a distance is an interesting... ability. One that I could use to great benifit in any further missions that I am part of, would you show me how you accomplish this?"*


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2005)

*Binary*

White fire burns in Binary's eyes for a split second, she still has trouble accepting the Sandman as an Avenger. Maybe it's just her mood. 
_He deserves a chance, others have changed and he's not even from my world._
"I'm with you Cap. I'm just not happy about this whole thing."
She turns and leaves the room looking more tired than anything else. Sometimes fate just dishes out more than she can take.
The next few hours go by as she wanders aimlessly through the mansion and fighting the urge to shred her human form and worries right here. Turning into Binary would wreak havoc on the mansion but she's sure she could not control herself if she didn't know that this might cause them all to die while they travel between dimensions. As it is she just curses her luck for the millionth time in her life.
_I could realy use one of Tony's drinks right now._


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Vision*



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *"Your ability to communicate and infiltrate computers at a distance is an interesting... ability. One that I could use to great benifit in any further missions that I am part of, would you show me how you accomplish this?"*



*“Of course, brother,”* Vision IV replied.  *“As the elder brother, I feel it is my responsibility to help you in any way I can.  Allow me to give you a greater glimpse into the world of machines . . . .”*

Vision felt the gentle flow of new data entering his matrix - gone was the sudden jolts he had felt previously.  Almost immediately the data became coding and the coding inserted into permanently into Vision’s ‘mind.’  He could feel the nearness of it all . . . the life of everything that had a computer or computer chip . . . the lines of life flowing through the mansion itself.

*“Do you feel it, brother?” * Vision IV inquired. *“The life of everything non-organic and capable of thought.  It will take some time to become accustomed to . . . I have coded your ability to access this world by tactile sensation initially – at least until this environment becomes more stable for you.  You should be able to recode the data to allow yourself to access this at range . . . should I no longer be around.”*


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> *“Do you feel it, brother?” * Vision IV inquired. *“The life of everything non-organic and capable of thought.  It will take some time to become accustomed to . . . I have coded your ability to access this world by tactile sensation initially – at least until this environment becomes more stable for you.  You should be able to recode the data to allow yourself to access this at range . . . should I no longer be around.”*




*"Indeed brother," * he says as he scans the area around him. *"It almost calls out to me, as you state caution is required though, it would be almost too easy to get lost in it. Thank you for this gift."*

*"You spoke of not being around, have you come to a decision on how you are going to proceed?"*


----------



## Gideon (Jun 3, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*

_Right, I stop him from doing something idiotic and everyone is all slobering over how great captain jerk over there is...stupid jerks._

Taking another swig of the bottle, Tony passes it over to the others "I don't have any weird germs if someone else wants a sip.  I still think a good idea is to recruit him.  I mean as much as Jarvis is awesome he isn't fighting on the front.

Tony sits back for a minute and gets a far away look on his face.  "Do we know why Bucky chose Communism?  Maybe we could change history indirectly by stopping that event.  Hey, Sandi...what set the Buckster down the red path?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion – Main Assembly Room (Sub-Basement Level One)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*All but Vision*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> "Do we know why Bucky chose Communism?  Maybe we could change history indirectly by stopping that event.  Hey, Sandi...what set the Buckster down the red path?"



Tony felt the room swim a moment or two before his eyes focused on the hologram of Sandra looking down on him.  “I must apologize . . . Mr. Stark . . . but the internal workings of a man’s mind . . . the reason he does the things that he does . . . are not in the history books.”

“Were I to theorize, I would hypothesize that he was already beginning to be converted during several encounters in the War . . . the subsequent lack of limelight after the War may have been the turning point.”

_*Beast Only*_[sblock]Hank thought through his comment . . . Vision IV had indeed downloaded a significant portion of the database prior to leaving the Soviet Compound.  Perhaps there was more information that he had.  Also, Tony’s eyes were frequently becoming unfocused.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2005)

Moving to New Thread!!


----------

